# Wer fischt mit illex?



## darksnake (2. November 2005)

Wer von euch fischt mit Illex wobblern und was sind eure erfahrung?
hat auch jemand ein link wo man die bekommt?
Bitte nich soo lange um den heißen brei herumreden einfach sagen was gefangen welcher wobbler usw.! Vielen dank finde sie zwar teuer aber denke sie sind ihr geld wert!


----------



## köderfischer (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sind super Teile, da hast du wohl recht. Gib bei google mal illex ein, da findest du ein paar shops.
Der Arnaud als Suspender ist mein Favorit..
Gruß


----------



## geforce100 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi
genau das wollte ich auch wissen also hab ich mir einen gekauft ^^ ich schreib dann zum ende der woche n bericht ob und was ich gefangen hab vlt auch schon morgen wenns wirglich sone wunderwaffe ist .
mfg geforce100


----------



## beach (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo, 

auch hier gibts welche.

www.angler-oase.de


----------



## the-kingfishers (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Aslo ich fishe gerne mit illex Wobblern ! Sei haben ausgezeichnette Laufeigenschaften und gut gefangen habe ich mit dem Floating 5 cm langen Firetiger!
Gruß kingfishers


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen !

Also ich fische ebenfalls sehr oft & auch erfolgreich mit den Illex-Wobblern .. aber da ich vermutlich zuviel um den heissen Brei herumlabere", lass ich es halt sein 












basti


----------



## Veit (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sie sind gut verarbeitet, wenn man sie richtig führt laufen sie auch sehr gut, aber nicht selten sind andere Köder(typen) in der Fängigkeit überlegen.


----------



## köderfischer (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Meridian

Deine Illex-Box ist ja ein vermögen wert!
Ich hätte da schon ein Vorhängeschloß dran|supergri
Wie ich sehe hast du den Arnaud auch in mehreren Ausführungen, hattest du schonmal Probleme mit der Stabilität von diesem Modell?
Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen einer komplett zersplittert! Wollte es garnicht glauben. Der ist mir beim oberflächennahen twitchen an ein Pipeline Rohr (Kieswerk) gekommen, kein starker Aufschlag, und peng, kaputt das Ding und alle Kugeln raus.
Evtl. war es ein Materialfehler, oder Materialermüdung..
Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sind gut verarbeitet, wenn man sie richtig führt laufen sie auch sehr gut, aber nicht selten sind andere Köder(typen) in der Fängigkeit überlegen.



also ÜBERLEGEN ist garantiert nicht das richtige Wort.
Es kommt immer drauf an, wie & wo man mit was fischt & verallgemeinern lässt sich soetwas mit allergrößter Sicherheit NICHT !
Weil im Fluss XY mal ein Kupferfarbener Blecheimer mehr fängt als an diesem oder jenem Tag ein Illex, kann man dieses nicht auf jedwedes andere Gewässer beziehen !
Und da ja die Frage lautete was & wie, bzw. womit, bekommste hier ne Antwort:

Grundsätzlich lässt sich jeder Räuber mit nahezu jedem Illex fangen:
Besonders gut für Barsch eignet sich im 3-5m tiefen Wasser der DD/Cherry & DD/Squirrel.
Hecht & Zander mögen den Arnaud. Tauchtiefe ist bei diesem um die 4-5m.
0 & 1 Footer Cherry sind im Sommer 1A für TOPwaterBarsche.
Mocassin & Hamakuru gut für Rapfen.
LDS ebenfalls gut zum twitchen auf Sommerhechte.
Aragon easy für Zander & Barsch in trüben Pötten.
...
Du siehst, dass könnte ne ellenlange Liste werden & zu fangen sind mit den Dingern fast alle räuberischen Spezies .. es liegt bei Dir, auch ein anständiges Resultat zu erzielen & nicht am Wobbler selbst.

Versuch Dein Glück & lass die Ohren nicht hängen, wenn Dein Illex am Grund hängen bleibt, denn das gehört nunmal dazu 

mfg
basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Meridian
> 
> Deine Illex-Box ist ja ein vermögen wert!
> Ich hätte da schon ein Vorhängeschloß dran|supergri
> ...



Ups Köderfischer, SORRY ganz vergessen zu antworten 
Nö sowas hatte ich noch nie, bzw, noch nie was von gehört ! Hat sicher schon ne Macke weggehabt der Wobbler, dass er gleich auseinandergeflogen ist. Eventuell war die "Schweissnaht" der beiden Hälften auch undicht & hat irgendwann vollends aufgegeben 
War sicherlich eine Ausnahme !

mfg
basti


----------



## darksnake (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

angelcenter-kassel.de hier solltet ihr mal unbedinkt schauen der hat alles is mal mein neuer Geheimtipp!!!!
Da ist alles fuer nen denke guten Preis zu haben!


----------



## köderfischer (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Meridian

Dann wird der wohl echt schon nen knacks abbekommen haben. Vielleicht ist beim Biß ja irgendwann mal einer zu hart eingestiegen 
Gruß


----------



## darksnake (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@all besonders an Meridian
Habe da was fuer die Barschfreaks!!!
Geht auch fuer zander aber ist einfach nur genial!

Nennt sich Drop-shot und ist wie alle guten sachen von illex!

Ich stelle ihn einfach mal vor!!!!






Haken: Illex Finesse Downshot - Gr. 3 

Köder: Illex Darts Wakasagi (9cm)
und so wird er montiert!!!
Als blei verwende ich eine 1/2 bis 2 g Bleiolive natuerlich kann man vor die bleiolive auch einen Wirbel montieren


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen Darksnake !

Drop-Shot ist mir weissgott nicht unbekannt & auch nicht wirklich neu 
Sozusagen ja im Endeffekt auch eine einfache Abwandlung des reuglaeren Twisterfischens. Eine Weiterentwicklung eben .. urspruenglich entwickelt von den Schwarzbarschanglern in den USA ... populaer vermarktet von Illex.

Es gibt eine Unmenge von Moeglichkeiten mit Gummis zu fischen ... jedoch, da Du auch gerade mich ansprichst, ist mir die konventionelle Art, mit Holz & Plaste, dementsprechend Wobblern, am liebsten 

Hier hast Du noch eine kleine Auswahl attraktiver Illex Gummis 

















SeE sOon 
basti


----------



## Ghanja (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wobei sich bei der Herkunft die Geister scheiden. Der Tenor des Ganzen ist, dass der Ursprung vom Dropshot-Rig in Japan liegt und von den Amerikanern verfeinert wurde. Gary Yamamoto hat dazu auch viel beigetragen und bedient mit seinen Produkten (Ruten, Köder) beide "Streithähne".
Hier gibts was zum Schnuppern: http://www.yamamoto.baits.com/


----------



## Albrecht (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo,

wie herum hängt ihr die Illex Darts und Crosstails an den Haken?

Auf dem Deckblatt des neuen Illex-Fliers ist daß Teil mit der flachen Seite nach Oben geriggt ;+ .

Kennt Jemand vielleicht eine Bezugsadresse für Dropshot Gewichte mit Klemmöse? 

TL,
AL


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Basti,

du hast ja eine sehr gut Beschreibung der Illex gemacht. Leider fehlt
bei dem Arnaud für Hecht und Zander das es sich um den "DD-Arnaud" handelt. Der 100er und 110er sind eigentlich reine Hecht und Großbarsch Wobbler. Das liegt an der Aktion dieser Modelle. Der DD hat er die Aktion von
Illex Squirrel. Da sind übrigens auch die DD Modell meiner Meinung nach schöner, da sie sich leichte ins "kick bag" Twitchen lassen.


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo "Albrecht",

es ist eigentlich nicht ganz so wichtig wie der Köder am Haken hängt. Wichtiger ist das du den richtigen Haken nimmst. Ich bevorzuge die größe #2 oder#3
Bei Tests mit anderen Haken mussten wir veststellen das im direkten vergleich (2 Leute auf dem Boot am Edersee) andere Haken einfach ein zu
schweres eigengewicht haben. Das ist besonders an den "schlechten" Tage 
deutlich zu spüren. Achte auch darauf der Haken  richtig nach oben zeigt.

Die Gewicht die du angesprochen hast sind in ganz Europa nie auf dem Markt gekommen. Der Japaner erklärt dies damit das der Preis zu sehr angestiegen ist. Ich habe aber eine ganz bestimmte sorte an Micro Wirbeln die den genannten Verschluß haben.
So geht das System mit dem "Bleiverlust" beim hänger wirlich auf.
Ist echt ein Geheimtip dieser Wirbel. 
Wenn du mehr darüber wissen möchtes kann ich Dir gern weiterhelfen.


----------



## darksnake (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Illex-Fischer endlich mal wieder ein neuer Illex Fan hier im Forum ;-)

Habe mal meinen neuen Illex Wobbler abgelichtet. Habe ihn heute im Angelcenter-Kassel gekauft und werde ihn am Mittwoch mal am Edersee testen, hoffentlich auch Fische fangen!!! Der Wobbler wird Morgen oder Monatg im Online Shop zu haben sein!!!
Bitte beachtet folgendes an diesem Wobbler:

220 mm lang 48g leicht :q und der Schwanz ist aus sehr elastischem Gummi. Da der Wobbler 2 geteilt ist und zusätzlich diesen Schwanz hat sollte er eigendlich sehr sehr geil im Wasser laufen. Ich werde ihn am Downrigger durch den Edersee ziehen und hoffen das was beißt! 
Kostet so ca. 33€ aber sau gute Qali wie bei illex normal. Außtauschswänze von illex wird es in naher zukunft auch noch geben!





Ich sage schonmal :l :k :l


----------



## darksnake (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ basti hast du nen shop wo man die anderen Illex Gummis kaufen kann?

Was sind denn so eure lieblingswobbler von Illex?


----------



## **bass** (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

angel auch erfogreich mit den illex am liebsten sind mir die arnauds und die dd's .ob nun hecht ,barsch,döbel oder sonst was...


----------



## Regentaucher (15. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Albrecht: also das es egal ist,  wie du den Köder - in dem Fall der Dart - an den Haken hängst,  ist völliger Nonsens. Das Hinterteil des Dart oder CT`s sollte eingeschnitten oder eingeritzt werden, damit der Köder etwas mehr Spiel zeigt.

Im neuen Illex Flyer ist auf der Vorderseite rechts ein Dropshot Rig zu sehen, wo ein Cross Tail an der Kopfseite eingehakt ist. Allerdings würde ich die doppelte Hakenlänge als Springer nehmen, um den Köder etwas mehr Spiel zu geben. Auch sollte der Abstand zum Blei nicht zu hoch sein - zumindest jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Mit diesem Drop Shot hatte ein Kunde von uns einen satten 14 Pfund Zander aus der Elbe geholt. Zudem noch etliche andere Zander, Barsche und auch Hechte. Solche Fangergebnisse wurden mir schon von mehreren Leuten berichtet. Meiner einer fängt zur Zeit in tiefen Gewässern (ca. 14 - 18mtr) damit ganz gut Barsche.

Richtig geführt (sehr laaangsam) ist dieser DropShot Rig eine absolut gute Alternative auch bei überfischtem Gewässer.


----------



## Albrecht (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das einzige was mich am dropshoting nervt sind die üblen Verwicklungen nach dem Drill, das wird mit einem Springer wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer.|kopfkrat 

TL,
Al


----------



## Regentaucher (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hmm...habe ich eigentlich nie? liegt vielleicht daran das ich den Rig am Wirbel befestige zur Hauptschnur.


----------



## BeeJay (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was mich am dropshoting nervt sind die üblen Verwicklungen nach dem Drill, das wird mit einem Springer wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer.|kopfkrat


Nimmst du als Vorfach Fluorocarbon oder normales Monofil? Wie groß war bei dir der Abstand Blei zu Haken?

Bei dem im Vergleich etwas steifer ausfallenden FC habe ich zumindest bei den ersten Tests kaum Verwicklungen gehabt. Die meisten konnte man durch kurzes Schütteln der Montage wieder "lösen".

Laut den Aussagen unserer "Drop-Shot Profis" (ích übe auch noch) produzieren Crosstails nicht so viel Drall wie die Darts, aber ein Microwirbel (eigentlich zum Matchfischen gedacht) zwischen Hauptscnur und FC-Vorfach ist wichtig, um Drall (und damit auch die Verwicklungen) zu verringern. #6 
Manche benutzen die kleinen Microwirbel auch im Abzweig zum Haken, wenn mit Springer gefischt wird.
Also den Wirbel per Palomar an das FC-Vorfach gebunden, dann kommt 1-3 Hakenlängen FC und dann der Haken. Das habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.

Die Barsche und Zander am Rhein reagieren ziemlich gut auf diese Köder und die eher gemächliche Präsentation. :q

Über weiteren Input und Tipps wäre ich als "Lernender" sehr dankbar...
Ich bin Sonntag wieder den ganzen Tag lang "üben" - mal sehen. 
Gute Fänge, #h

BeeJay


----------



## geforce100 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,
ich bins nochmal.Heute bin ich endlich mal wieder zum Angeln gekommen und habe den illex deka hamakuru (hoffe das ist richtig) im sunfish design und 95mm größe/17 g ausprobiert.Wie ich mir das bei dem Preis auch erhofft hatte war der Lauf des Wobblers mit meinen sonstigen gar nicht zu vergleichen (ich habe sonst nur 1-teilige Balzer und Rapala).Der köder läuft außerdem nicht so tief was bei meinem Gewässer (ca.1-1,5 meter tiefer Kanal) sehr vorteilhaft ist denn ich habe sogut wie keine Hänger. Naja jetzt zur Praxis. Also ich bin dann heute um 13.30 losgegangen und hatte in der ersten viertel Stunde schon 3 Hechtbisse. Man konnte sogar sehen wie die Hechte den Köder angriffen,gehackt hat jedoch keiner.Bei den anderen Wobblern ist mir so etwas nie passiert aber vieleicht liegt es daran ,dass diese tiefer laufen ,denn die Hechte sind bei den Angriffen mit dem Köder aus dem Wasser gestiegen.Leicht enttäuscht habe ich es dann trotzdem weiter probiert und so habe ich dann in der kommenden viertel Stunde 2 50cm Hechte gefangen. Danach war leider Schluss naja insgesamt gesehen war es ein gelungener Nachmittag und ich bin mit dem Wobbler sehr zufrieden. #6 
mfg geforce100


----------



## Regentaucher (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Petri zu deinen Fängen

Den Hamakuru kannst du auch etwas twichten (leichtes anrucken aus dem Handgelenk) somit wird der Köder noch interessanter für die Hechte. Ich hole den Köder langsam ein, lasse ihn einige Sekunden kurz stehen und twitche dann den Deka. Meistens kommen die Bisse beim Twitchen. kurz nach der Einholpause.


----------



## geforce100 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja danke,
hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, denn wenn man den köder ruckartig führt sieht er auch interessant aus nur stellt er sich dann auch ziemlich auf die Seiten und ich denke so werden sich noch mehr Fehlbisse ergeben oder? naja ich probiers einfach mal aus ^^ thx.
mfg geforce100


----------



## Regentaucher (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

tja, der Sqirrel, Arnaud, Meke, Hammer, LDS sind ja eigentlich "die" Köder zum twitchen! Der Deka zeigt dabei nicht so eine schöne Aktion wie die anderen Modelle. Aber who cares, solange er fängig ist Der LDS ist eh mein Lieblingsköder von Illex. Möchte mal behaupten das der LDS einer der besten und fängigsten Köder auf dem Markt ist(ausser im Winter/Herbst)

Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Guten Abend,

also ich fische den DHK nur mit Hardmono. Wenn du diese direkt anknotest
an den Sprenngring läuft der Wobbler noch einen tick besser. Wenn ich Stahl mit Wirbel nehme mache ich den Sprenngrin ab. 

Der beste Illex zum Hechtangeln  für mich und meine Freunde ist aber ohne zweifel der "Arnaud". 
Durch die "Rolling Action" kann einfach kein Hecht 
wiederstehen. Bei jedem "twitch" rollt er sich zur Seite. Besonders
bei den Arnaud mir silberner flanke sehr gut.
Auserdem gibts den Arnaud für alle Tauchtiefen. Der LDS ist halt nur für 
die Oberfläche. 
Wer aber flach fischen möchte sollte mal den "Biriken" testen. Der pendelt super im wasser und beim "twichen" dreht er sich sigar um die eigene Achse.


Petri Heil


----------



## Regentaucher (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mit Hard-Mono auf Hecht|kopfkrat  na denn viel Spass - würde ich meinen Kunden nicht raten. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir vor kurzem schon


Ebenso sollte der Sprengring "immer" vom Illex Wobbler demontiert werden - zumindest meinte dies Mr. Takahashi als ich ihn diesbezüglich fragte. Und Wirbel büdde nur beim Vorfach zur Hauptschnur verwenden, niemals mit dem Snap zum Wobbler!

Der LDS ist einer der besten Oberflächenköder, das hatte ich versäumt zu schreiben. Ansonsten gebe ich dir mit dem Arnaud recht.


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

also ich kann nur sagen das ich mit Hardmono sehr zufrieden bin.

Es ist nur schwierig die richtige zu finden. Ich nutzt die Hardmono
von der Fa. Ocker und die ist echt ok. Habe noch nie einen Fisch
ferloren der mir das Mono durchgebissen hat. Nehme zum werfen
20er und zum schleppen 30er. Kannst auch gern mal Leute fragen die 
mit mir zu Fischen fahren. Ich nutze zu 95% hardmono. 
Der Hecht auf dem Bild ist auch mit Hardmono (30er) gefanngen.


Hardmono ? immer wieder #6


----------



## Regentaucher (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Patrick, oder sollte ich dich Dartsnake nennen?

Wenn du mit Hardmono deine Erfolge hast, nur zu. Aber schau dir doch mal dein Hardmono nach dem Drill unter einem Micro an und endscheide selbst ob du das noch verwenden würdest?

Aber egal, wir hatten vor kurzem wie bereits erwähnt eine Diskussion HM versus Stahl...

Gruß
Regentaucher


----------



## BeeJay (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Illex-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> [...] es ist eigentlich nicht ganz so wichtig wie der Köder am Haken hängt.


Nunja, ich rigge die Dinger seit dem Testangeln dieses WE auch mit der flachen Seite nach oben.

Bei den Darts ist es ganz einfach so, dass der Köder sich genau dann sehr verführerisch langsam bewegt, wenn das V-förmige Ende (vom Querschnitt her gesehen) nach unten "geöffnet" ist.
Schneidet man nun die beiden Seiten auseinander, dann öffnet sich die so entstandene "Gabel" beim Absinken schön weit und der Dart sieht aus wie ein Krebs, der seine Scheren in Abwehrhaltung präsentiert. 
Am Ende des Absinkens und beim erneuten Anheben klappen die beiden Seiten wieder zusammen.
Probierts mal aus. #6 

Die Tests mit dem Seitenarm habe ich gleich eingestellt, da man sich damit Probleme einhandeln kann. Es geht dabei weniger um Verwicklungen, sondern um das Haken der Fische.

Ist der Haken per Palomar direkt an die FC-Schnur geknotet kann der Fisch den Köder samt Haken zwar einsaugen, da aber die Schnur ja mehr oder weniger gespannt zum DS-Blei weiterführt (und damit senkrecht (quer) vor dem Maul liegt), kann er den Köder in Grunde genommen nicht schlucken. 
Gut - es sei denn, er saugt das Blei mit ein. :q
Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil, da man die Fische in den meisten Fällen schön an der Lippe hakt. Verwendet man nun einen Seitenarm, am besten noch aus FC oder Monofil, handelt man sich 3 Probleme ein...

1. ...der Fisch kann den Köder schlucken, was aus den allseits bekannten Gründen immer zu vermeiden ist...
2. ...es kann zu bei vorsichtig beißenden Fischen zu Fehlattacken führen, da speziell bei "diagonaler" Präsentation - also vom Ufer oder schräg vom Boot aus - der Köder zu sehr herumwirbelt...
und 3. ...wegen gewisser, nicht wirklich seltener Esox-"Überraschungen".
Überall wo es Barsche gibt, sind Hechte nicht weit. Wenn man hier noch einen kleinen Mono/FC-Arm zum Köder hat und der Haken *im Maul* fasst, dann gute Nacht.

Da sich Stahlvorfach und Dropshot irgendwie gegenseitig ausschließt sollte man in Gebieten mit vielen (kleinen) Hechten lieber auf diese Methode verzichten, oder _immer_ stärkeres (und damit steiferes) FC _ mit dierkt per Palomar angeknotetem Haken _ verwenden, damit ein Schlucken (und damit der Kontakt mit den Zähnen) möglichst vermieden wird. 
Eventuell wäre der Einsatz eines "Wide Gap"- statt des normalen Dropshothakens (siehe Foto Meridian oben) sogar sinnvoller. #6 

Das sind die Erkenntnisse meiner letzten Drop-Shot Tour - nicht nur Barsche mögen diese Köder. :q 

BeeJay

\Edit: Natürlich ist das Dropshot-Fischen eine geniale Sache, aber bitte setzt sie bei aller Begeisterung dafür möglichst überlegt ein. Wäre schade, wenn reihenweise Hechte "gepierct" werden, nur um ein paar Barsche zu fangen. Das wollte ich noch los werden. 
Bisher habe ich noch keinen Fisch damit "verangelt" und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so. :q


----------



## schroe (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,
mal wieder ein richtig interessanter Thread.#6 

Hat von euch schon jemand die Illex Nitro Baits versucht?
Am 2er Jigkopf, 4gr, mit Stinger montiert, zart gezupft, bieten sie ein wirklich verführerisches Spiel und lassen sich noch akzeptabel werfen. Die meisten Bisse erhielt ich, während der Köder regungslos am Grund verweilte. Ihn also zwischen den einzelnen Aktionen, bis zu 5 sec. habe ruhen lassen.
Andere Montagen (z.B. mit Wide Gap) habe ich noch nicht versucht.
Habt ihr  Erfahrungswerte mit den Dingern?


----------



## BeeJay (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Hat von euch schon jemand die Illex Nitro Baits versucht?


Ich hatte sie im Februar im Laden in der Hand und ehrlich gesagt - sie waren mir zu teuer. :q
In meiner Box befinden sich unter anderem gerade: 4" Shads" von Bass-Assassin, ähnliche Modelle von Mann's und die HS-Pointy-Tail Shads von Spro, sowie die Zanderkant Stinte/Kaulis, die ja formtechnisch quasi den Spro HS-Shads entsprechen, nur aus einer härteren Silikonmischung bestehen.                                                                                     

Meine Erfahrungen mit den nicht-Illex Ködern entsprechen quasi exakt deinen - montiert mit ganz leichten Köpfen, langsam und ohne Hast gefischt - das bringt's. 
Mit diesen "Vertikal"-Modellen kann man führungstechnisch auch vom Ufer aus viel anstellen. Gerade beim Zanderfischen von der Spundwand sind die Dinger unschlagbar, vom Boot aus sowieso.  
Eventuell teste ich die Nitros mal, aber bisher habe ich mit den oben genannten Modellen schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. :q


			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Montagen (z.B. mit Wide Gap) habe ich noch nicht versucht. Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte mit den Dingern?



Die Forderungen "extrem langsame Köderpräsentation" und "Wurfgewicht für Distanzwürfe" lassen sich vielleicht unter einen Hut bringen.
Nach den Erfolgen am Sonntag hatte ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken eines Drop-Shot Rigs (mit stabilen Wide-Gap Haken) für Hecht gespielt - schön montiert mit Stahl statt FC. 

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi BeeJay,



> sie waren mir zu teuer



Mir auch,.....mir auch. Leider gibt hier der Einzelhandel ( im 50 Km Radius) fast nichts mehr her, da muß man nehmen was geboten wird. :c 
Bin ja froh, wenn überhaupt mal neue Ware in den Regalen liegt. Kein Flexonite, kein Sevenstrand, keine Karabiner.............werde wohl komplett auf den Versandhandel umsteigen müssen, ohne das Material vorher gesehen zu haben. Egal! ........wenn die nicht verdienen wollen.
.....ist ein anderes Thema. 

Zurück zur Methode.:q 
Kannst du, wenn du die Stahlmontage gefertigt hast, evtl. ein Bild davon einstellen.

Die Zander hier scheinen recht eigenwillig. Habe die letzten 4 Wochen vier Zander von jenseits der 90cm gesehen. Drei davon bissen auf die Montagen anderer Angler. Auf Maden (Pinkies)!!! An Feedermontagen!!! 
Kunstköder blieben ausnahmslos unbeachtet.
Nach etwa 2000 Wurf und unzähligen grauen Haaren hatte ich dann den Bogen halbwegs raus. Den Kunstköder sehr lange am Grund liegen lassen, kleinste Sprünge mit Ködern die sich wenig bewegen brachten die lang ersehnten Bisse und, u.a. einen 95er in meine Statistik.

Nun, da ich mich gerade wieder selbstbewußt und aufrechten Ganges an den anderen Anglern (fast ausnahmslos Feederangler) vorbei getraute, ist wieder Schicht im Schacht.:c 

DD Arnaud und DD Squirrel, TN 60, DD10cc, Aragon (eigentlich immer gute Adressen gewesen) sowie andere Wobbler H-Jerk, Bomber LA-j werden kaltlächelnd verweigert.

Kurzum,.......ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Technik, die mich rehabilitiert............ohne Maden. 

Kleinsttwister/ Fliege mit Sbiro wären meine nächste "Verzweiflungstat".


----------



## Albrecht (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Illex-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nehme zum werfen
> 20er und zum schleppen 30er. Kannst auch gern mal Leute fragen die
> mit mir zu Fischen fahren. Ich nutze zu 95% hardmono.
> Der Hecht auf dem Bild ist auch mit Hardmono (30er) gefanngen.



Da ist der Abbiß vorprogrammiert. Ich habe zwar nichts gegen HM, aber solange du die Schnur noch selber durchbeissen kannst hat ein Hecht gar keine Probleme.



Dropshot auf Hecht hat bei mir 3 Bisse und 2 Abrisse gebracht (20er Flourcarbon). Ich benutze ein ca 1,5m Vorfach, mit einem Wirbel an 10er Fireline. Die schlimmsten Verwicklungen bekomme ich wenn der Köder auf der Schnur hochrutscht und sich das Blei auch noch um den ganzen mist wickelt|uhoh: 

Hier eine Skizze: 

TL,
AL


----------



## Regentaucher (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Servus Albrecht,

nette Skizze seltsam wo da der Haken und der Köder hängt? aber warum rutscht dein Köder die Schnur hoch? sollte doch eigentlich per Palomar fest am Vorfach sein. Tüddel gibt es sicher nach einem Biss, auch bei mir. Da wird es nicht geieignetes dagegen geben...


Schroe: #h  probier doch mal die Dropshot Methode auf Zander aus. Einige Kunden fangen sich da dumm und dämlich an der Elbe. Wenn ich nicht deren Fangfotos gesehen hätte würd ich es fast nicht glauben. Barsche konnte ich bereits ganz gut fangen mit den Darts.Zander noch nicht, aber die sind eh recht schwierig an unserem See zu finden und zu fangen. Hechte sollen auch auf die Würmer beissen 

Die Nitro Baits hatte ich selbst noch nicht getestet. Kenne ja die Qualität von Illex und deren Gummiverarbeitung - vor allem zu den Preisen! Deswegen war ich da eher vorsichtig mit meinen Ordern. Aber gut zu wissen das die Dinger auch gut fangen.


----------



## schroe (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Albrecht,
deine Skizze ist klasse.:q

Vor zwei Jahren hat mir ein Hecht ein 45-50er Hardmono durchgebissen. 
Mal klappts, mal nicht. 
Das Thema ist ja eigentlich ausdiskutiert.


Wie stehts mit dem Dart am "Carolina Rig"? Der Köder wird dann mehr oder weniger hinter dem Vorfach "hergeschlurrt". Vielleicht macht das die doofen Fische mit dem großen Z mehr an.

Werde die Nitro Soft Jerks nächste Woche mal als "Carolina" am Wide Gap anbieten, ein paar Darts bestellen und mit ihnen beides (Carolina und Drop Shot) versuchen.

@Regentaucher,
danke für den Tipp. Werde es mal versuchen.



> Aber gut zu wissen das die Dinger auch gut fangen.



Jau, zumindest die mit dem kleinen "Schwanzteller" fangen. Die anderen habe ich nicht versucht. Denke aber, die werden ähnlich erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Albrecht (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie sehr die Barsche auf die Crosstails stehen. Da machen sich 15cm Fische über ca. 10cm Köder her.

Ich werde sie in den nächsten Tagen mal auf Zander testen (allerdings erwarte ich mir in der wiener Donau nicht viel). Wie schwer sollte man das Blei im Strom wählen, wie groß sollte der Abstand Haken/Blei sein?

Carolina Rig im Fluß (vom Ufer) bringt warscheinlich gleich viele Hänger wie ein normaler Gufi.

Was für Ruten benutz ihr denn zu Dropshoting? 
Ich fische eine 2,1m Aspire 10-30 gr mit 2500er Stella. Aber eine leichtere Rute wäre wohl besser (Megabass hat da sehr feines Zeug im Programm (bis ende November bekommt man die Ruten sogar Versandkostenfrei aus Nippon#6 )

TL,
AL


----------



## Regentaucher (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Albrecht: unsere Kunden fischen den Dropshot an der Elbe relativ leicht. Bis ca. 10gr.

Megabass ist Megageil...zumindest was das Design betrift. Wir bemühen uns gerade die Teile nach Deutschland zu holen

Rute mit sensibler Spitze und Rückgrat ist gefragt, da ist die Aspire in 2,10 absolut ok. Ich nehm die Ashura oder die skeletor für Rigs.


----------



## Albrecht (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

10 gr. Bleie werden morgen gekauft.

Hoffentlich schafft ihr's die Ruten zu annehmbaren Preisen zu organisieren.

Eine F4-60X ist auf dem Weg nach Wien, ich hoffen das nicht nur das Design gut ist|rolleyes .

TL,
AL


----------



## BeeJay (22. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Illex-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst auch gern mal Leute fragen die
> mit mir zu Fischen fahren. Ich nutze zu 95% hardmono.
> Der Hecht auf dem Bild ist auch mit Hardmono (30er) gefanngen.


Bei Verwendung von großen Kunstködern, wo das Vorfach eigentlich nie mit den Hechtzähnen in Berührung kommt mag das gut gehen, aber ich hab schon einmal gesehen, wie ein  80-85cm Hecht ein 40lbs Hardmono durch Kopfschlagen regelrecht "gekillt" hat. Waidgerecht ist das nicht gerade, vom Verlust des Kunstköders einmal ganz abgesehen. 

Die Sichtigkeit des Vorfaches wird m.E. überschätzt. Das mag in einem glasklaren Gewässer vielleicht eine gewisse Rolle spielen, aber ein feines 1x19 Stahl mit entsprecheder Tragkraft davor reicht und stört zumindest unsere Baggersee- und Altrheinhechte absolut nicht (Sichttiefe auch 2-3m). 
Es gibt für mich keinen vernünftigen Grund, sich ein 30-40lbs "Kabel" vor seinen Kunstköder zu knüpfeln, wenn es ein vergleichsweise feines Stahlvorfach auch tut. 



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gibt hier der Einzelhandel ( im 50 Km Radius) fast nichts mehr her, da muß man nehmen was geboten wird.
> Bin ja froh, wenn überhaupt mal neue Ware in den Regalen liegt. Kein Flexonite, kein Sevenstrand, keine Karabiner, werde wohl komplett auf den Versandhandel umsteigen müssen, ohne das Material vorher gesehen zu haben.


Ich denke, dafür gibt es eine einfache Lösung, wir sollten mal telefonieren... 


			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du, wenn du die Stahlmontage gefertigt hast, evtl. ein Bild davon einstellen.


Werde ich, aber im Moment beißen unsere Hechte auf "Standardmethoden" noch vergleichsweise gut, sodass ich solche Experimente noch hinaus schiebe.
Sonntag war ich wieder mit einem schnöden Standard-Kopyto erfolgreich, die Wochenenden davor "klassisch" mit DD Arnaud *bone*. :q


			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Den Kunstköder sehr lange am Grund liegen lassen, kleinste Sprünge mit Ködern die sich wenig bewegen brachten die lang ersehnten Bisse und, u.a. einen 95er in meine Statistik.


Glückwunsch, daran arbeite ich aber noch. Die Zanderfänge auf Maden gibt es hier in unserem Bereich recht häufig, gerade nach/in der Schonzeit hört man immer wieder von sehr guten Zandern auf Made, Wurm teilweise auch Mais. Als ich noch regelmäßig mit der Stipprute unterwegs war, fing ich öfter mal einen halbstarken Zander auf Maden.  

Ich habe im Moment einen See im Visier, an dem ich die Nuss mit den großen Zandern@Kunstköder noch knacken muss. |kopfkrat
Im Moment macht mir aber die GuFi- und Dropshotangelei viel Spass, obwohl ich bei letzterer gerade erst angefangen habe. 

Einer von euch kennt nicht zufällig eine *bezahlbare* Quelle für Dropshot-Bleie? Muss nicht unbedingt Tungsten sein, "normales" Blei reicht für den Anfang. Am Hafen gibt es ziemlich viele Hänger, ich möchte nicht unbedingt ein Vermögen "versenken". Tipps bitte per PM, nicht dass die MODs hier rummotzen. Ich hab jetzt "Sixpacks" von Lunker City für 3,90€ gefunden, das muss aber noch billiger gehen. :q



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Ruten benutz ihr denn zu Dropshoting?


Ashura 240, der Kauf einer Dropshot-Rute ist für diesen Winter geplant. 
Gute Fänge, #h 

BeeJay

\Edit:





			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie sehr die Barsche auf die Crosstails stehen. Da machen sich 15cm Fische über ca. 10cm Köder her.


...du meinst etwa sowas? :q :q :q




Das war Sonntag der erste Dropshot-Fang des Tages (von Kev111)... 
TL,#h 

BeeJay


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (22. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Regentauecher,

leider liegt hier eine verwechslung vor. "Dartsnake" ist ein anderes Mitglied hier. Ich habe damit nichts zu tun und das ist nachweislich !!!!
Bitte in Zukunft nicht einfach sowas "behaupten" sonder einfach mal nachfragen. Ansonsten will ich die Sache mit dem hardmono nicht neu
aufrollen sonder war dies eine anmerkung zu einem Thema und somit ist das
dann auch erledigt.
*Immerhin geht es hier doch um den Erfahrungsaustauch, oder ????*

mfg

Illex-Fischer


----------



## BeeJay (24. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Illex-Katalog 2006 :q

BeeJay


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Rapala-Katalog 2006 :q 
noch nicht ganz komplett aktuell, aber fast .. einige Farben fehlen z.B. noch beim Stino-TD 

basti

achso, bevor ichs vergesse: Lotto-Spielen


----------



## schroe (25. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Oh je, 2006 wird teuer.|supergri


----------



## squirell (26. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mit dem Squirell DD79 habe ich einen schönen 74ér Thunder gefangen.

Dropshot war absolut genial am Edersee, schöne Barsche bis zu 40cm.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hy Squirell, gabs den Namen SQUIRREL nicht mehr, oder warum haste Dich für die Doppel-L-Schreibweise entschieden ?¿  |supergri  

basti


----------



## squirell (26. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Dann nervt mich keiner beim Googeln.


----------



## darksnake (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

<Ich würde gerne mal nen paar Fotos sehen von euren Fängen mit den Illex Koedern egal ob drop shot oder wobbler oder illexgufi!

Naja postet was das zeug Hält!

@basti von dir kenne ich je einige Fotos!


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die sind gerade aus Japan gekommen : Gegen Megabass sieht "Illex" fast wie Kogha aus


----------



## BeeJay (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind gerade aus Japan gekommen


Verrätst du uns Unwissenden die "Quelle" dieser wunderhübschen Fischeverführer? *liebguck* 

Bin übrigens gerade auf der Suche nach einem Baitcasterstöckchen zum mittelschweren Wobblerfischen (~15-25gr, speziel DD-Modelle). 
Der Peis spielt erstmal keine Rolle, wenn die Qualität stimmt... :q
Irgendwelche Vorschläge/Tipps/Erfahrungen eurerseits?
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ebenso Albrecht
Frisch eingetrudelt
http://img501.*ih.us/img501/6635/foto1213050015lz.jpg


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Beejay jackall poison, um bei einer Marke zu bleiben?


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

http://img385.*ih.us/img385/4910/6215gu.jpg


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ beejay http://www.jackall.co.jp/poison.html


----------



## darksnake (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

habe auch schon was aus Japan erhalten hat mir ein bekannter Japaner mitgebracht!
Nun ja aba wie ich sehe habt ihr die wobbler ueber ebay ersteigert! Was habt ihr fuer erfahrungen zum thema importieren mit schiff und flugzeug? was kostet es euch sagen wir mal 2 wobbler zu importieren is das nicht wahnsinnig teuer?


----------



## BeeJay (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Beejay jackall poison, um bei einer Marke zu bleiben?


Nun, die Marke ist mir relativ egal, wenn de Rute nicht gerade rosa ist. :q
Eine Poison wäre ne Möglichkeit, allerdings wäre das mehr oder weniger ein Blindkauf. Wir haben familiär nen Anlaufpunkt in Chicago, von daher werde ich (wenn in Good Old Germany nichts zu holen ist) eher dort "wildern" gehen.

Da ich noch wenig Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet *Baitcaster* habe, wird das sowieso eine etwas schwerere Geburt... 
TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## melis (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich jetzt auch!!


----------



## darksnake (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

es gibt schoene Ruten in der Gewichtsklasse von Illex gerade die  neuen Rutenserien fuer anfang kommendes Jahr sind Spannend!
desweiteren gibt es von Shimano die force Master in der gewichtsklasse!
Naja als wobblerrute empfielt sich ja eher eine in 2.10m oder 2.40meter mehr wuerde ich da eh nicht nehmen!


----------



## melis (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo kennt einer die Marke *Zip baits*? Sollen ähnlich wie Illex sein.
Ich habe mir vier neue Zip Baits ZBL 90 SP in Frankreich von einem Freund geholt, komplett 25€. Einer kostet dort im Laden schon 20€. 
Aber in Deutschland gibt es die wohl garnicht. Habe nichts gefunden. Glaube kommen aus Japan. Homepage ist Zipbaits.com, kann aber kein Japanisch.


----------



## darksnake (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich kenne sie nicht aber nun ja finde sie nicht so pralle!
Habe mich mal auf der HP umgeschaut!
Naja die Japan Wobbler sind alle ziemlich gleich vom aufbau aba megabass und illex ( Jackall Bross.) sind die besten


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ BeeJAy : das sind Megabass Cyclone SR-X (mit eingebauten Düsen um ganz besonders wilde Wasserwirbel zu erzeugen) ob's einen Unterschied macht weis ich nicht, aber sie sind einfach "fesche Deivl"

@ Dorsch, den Deep X-100 ahb ich auch, ist ein feines Teil.

Zur Rute : ich werde diese Woche folgende bekommen : http://www.megabassusa.com/images/f4-62xdti.gif

Ich freu' mich schon den ersten Erfahrungsbericht (mit österreichischen Schwarzbarschen) zu posten.


Zum Bestellen : je weniger desto billiger. Ich durfte mir heute wieder eine Benachrichtigung vom Zoll holen :c . 2-5 Köder sind immer durchgerutscht, diesmal sind's 10.

Versandkosten aus Japan sind ca. 5-7$. Das lohnt sich schon bei einem Köder.

TL,
AL


----------



## melis (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Leider kann man auf der Seite *ZIP BAITS.COM* nicht alles lesen und vorallem das komplette Programm sehen(weil man es nicht finden kann). 
Die Qualität ist beachtlich. Und bei einem Preis von 20€ und mehr muss auch etwas hinter stecken.


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ihs solltet euch unbedingt auch Lucky Craft ansehen. Die bekommt man auch vielerorts in Europa und spielen in der gleichen Liga wie Jackall.

Die beiden links sind Lucky Craft, der Rechte ein Mickey Slim (kommt 2006 auch bei Illex).


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Albrecht
Was zahlst Du denn für die Rute? Versand?


----------



## Quappe_ag (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
würde gerne wissen ob mann die ilex wobbler im Ausland wesentlich günstiger bekommt?;+


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Albrecht
> Was zahlst Du denn für die Rute? Versand?



ca. 350 € (ohne Zoll) hab sie in Taiwan aufgetrieben, in Japan ist sie erheblich teurer. der Versand tut am meisten weh (105$ via FedEX).

TL,
AL


----------



## Gunni77 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo

So was rattiges. Ich verstehe  nicht, wieso solche Sachen hier nicht verkauft werden. Das wäre doch ein klarer Fall von Bedarfsweckung...

Gruß


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Snake : wieso steht bei dir "gesperrter User" ? Du postest doch ganz fröhlich:m


----------



## Gunni77 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo

Er hats halt selber reingeschrieben....

Gruß


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Was man Heutzutage alles machen kann..|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jupp das dachte ich mir!
Für den Versand geht eine Menge drauf!
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ob Jackall, Megabass, Lucky Craft, Evergreens, Imakatsu oder weiss der Geier .. schick sehen se alle aus ... teuer sind se zumeist auch .. fangen tun sie mit Sicherheit auch ihren Fisch .. ob man nun drauf steht oder net .. muss jeder für sich selber wissen ... ich mag sie & fische gern mit diesen Ködern ... ein anderer fängt seinen Fisch mit nem Effzett .. jedem das Seine !

Man braucht halt net ewig drumrumreden .. die Qualität stimmt die Optik auch ... also wer mag kauft sie sich, wer nicht eben nicht.


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Meridian : wo hast du diese abgefahrenen Aragons her? Den Weissen und den Blauen hab ich noch nie gesehn.

Über schöne Köder kann man gar nicht genug reden|supergri


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Finde ich auch !
Die fangen in erster Linie erst mal den Angler selbst! 
Inwieweit man das zulassen möchte, ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Besser, als jeden Tag 2 Schachteln Fluppen allemahl, da wir hier gerade das Thema hatten.


----------



## BeeJay (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich auch !
> Die fangen in erster Linie erst mal den Angler selbst!


Diesem Effekt versuche ich soweit es geht nicht zu erliegen, ich bestelle (bisher :q) noch keine Köder in Fernost.

Erstmal für die nächste Saison ne schöne Baitcasterkombi, der Rest kommt von selbst. 
Schönen Feierabend, #h

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Beejay Ich sach nur Ebay und dann ein Limit setzen und nicht davon abweichen!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian : wo hast du diese abgefahrenen Aragons her? Den Weissen und den Blauen hab ich noch nie gesehn.



Hat mir ein Freund aus Japan geschickt .. sind wohl leider auch nur dort erhältlich & waren limiteds. Keine Ahnung ob es die noch irgendwo gibt !?
Die beiden sind nicht sooo die fängigsten Köder .. Aragons irgendwie generell nicht so .. poltern vermutlich zu frequent.
Augenmerk sollte auf den Chidler links im Bild gelegt werden, denn dieser Köder fängt wirklich ausgezeichnet !!!

Für mich sind die Favoriten für Barsch bei Illex ganz klar, der Squirrel, egal in welcher Länge & der Cherry, egal in welcher Ausführung & der Chidler.
Die anderen fangen zwar auch ihren Fisch, aber mit anderen Ködern klappt das durchaus manchmal besser 

Anbei noch ein parr Köder ..

basti


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jupp Meridian! Halte von den Aragons auch nicht so sehr viel! 10 cc nehme ich hier im Fluß noch gerne und Chubbys neben den Arnauds und den von Dir erwähnten. Auf einen Deka hamakuru, auf den alle so schwören, hatte ich noch nie was.


----------



## Albrecht (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Den Chidler hast aber gut versteckt, hab mir fast die Augen rausgesucht .

Wer Squirrels mag sollte unbedingt die Bevy Shads von Lucky Craft Testen! 

Eine Marke die wir bis jetzt noch nicht hatten ist DUO. Der Slayer Crank MDR55 ist mein (bisher) produktivster Nippon-Köder.

Links Bevy, rechts DUO.

TL,
AL

p.s. das war mein letztes Laptop-Foto. Der Squirrel aht sich gerade so abwegig zwischen den Tasten verhängt daß ich schon fast den Bolzenschneider holen wollte#q


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Woher bekommt man denn Duos?
Der sieht auch sehr döbelfängig aus.
Hat er noch einen Bruder mit einer kürzeren Lippe?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jop die Lucky Crafts sind schon cool .. habe meine auch günstiger erhalten, als Jackalls oder Megabass's ... der "Staysee" ist ebenfalls ein gutes Squirrel-Imitat  .. den DUO habe ich nicht, aber sieht auch easy aus ... werd ich aml die Augen offenhalten ^^

basti

Der Chidler ist doch hier gleich links ganz einfach zu finden


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Selbiger Köder ist auch in meiner Box!  Schlägt ganz schön aus der gute!


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Was haltet Ihr denn von den Mask minnows?
Habe die Haken demontiert und die Gummikörper lösen sich schon langsam auf.
Habe selten eine so schlechten Köder vom Lauf her gesehen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr denn von den Mask minnows?
> Habe die Haken demontiert und die Gummikörper lösen sich schon langsam auf.
> Habe selten eine so schlechten Köder vom Lauf her gesehen.



Volle Zustimmung .. eine der absoluten Fehlkonstruktionen von JB !
Mieser Köder !!! AntiKaufempfehlung !!


----------



## Albrecht (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

DUOs gibts hier http://www.ichibantackle.com/showmanufacturer.asp?manufactureid=37&name=DUO

Der Hacker Slaver Tungsten ist auch ein absolut cooles Gerät.

Masks hab ich (zum Glück|kopfkrat ) nicht, bin auf ebay ewiger Zweiter wenn's um die Gummies geht.


----------



## BeeJay (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich hab bisher auch die Finger von den Masks gelassen - und bin jetzt im Nachhinein froh. Bei uns kosten die 25 Steine, d.h. entweder man schiesst sie sich bei eBay oder man lässt es. 
Was ich mir aber wünschen würde, wären "Silent"-Versionen der bekannten Wobbler. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind viele der "Japaner" einfach zu laut (siehe z.B. Aragon). 

Aragon - das ist ein Thema für sich. Ich hatte noch keinen Fisch drauf, aber mein Kumpel holt damit 30cm++ Barsche aus seinem Vereinssee vom Boot aus (riesen Ding, große Kiesbänke, fette Krautbänke). Ich denke, dort müssen die Jungs etwas wachgerüttelt werden. Am Altrhein haben die Dinger bei mir bisher versagt. |kopfkrat 

Am Rhein gehen dort gut Rapfen auf die Hamakurus, aber mit einem Stickbait ist man wegen der höheren Einholgeschwindigkeit meist erfolgreicher. Wenn ich den Hamakuru fische, dann meist mit der Strömung über unter Wasser liegende Buhnen drüber, dort knallt's dann häufiger. |supergri 

Über Squirrel und Arnauds/Smash Minnows sind wir uns alle einig, denke ich. #6 

Cherries sind oftmals tricky - mal gehen die, mal nicht. Seit die DD-Version draussen ist, gehen bei mir am helllichten Tag auch Zander... hätte ich niemalsnicht erwartet. 

@Albrecht: Ichibantackle.com kannte ich schon, hab aber noch nie dort bestellt. Du kannst den Shop also empfehlen?
Irgendwelche Einschränkungen/Tipps?
Greetz, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wo bekomme ich den die Illex günstiger? Auf welchen Seiten(USA;Asien)?


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich den die Illex günstiger? Auf welchen Seiten(USA;Asien)?




Liebe Melis guck hier!
http://search.ebay.de/jackall_W0QQf...7QQsaslopZ1QQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEFSRCHQ3aSRCH


----------



## Albrecht (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Melis : meistens in Asien

@ Beejay : ich habe bei Ichiban noch nichts bestellt. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen daß der Shop unseriös ist.

Ich hab den Link nur wegen des guten DUO Sortiments reingestellt.

TL,
AL


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat einer von Euch schon die Tiny fry probiert?


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich schmeiß mich nochmal dazwischen, fange jetzt erst richtig auf den Illex zu aufzuspringen. Kennt einer den 


Illex Flat Bone clicker ? Oder ist der überteuert?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jo klaro kennt man den .. überteuert in Dtl. auf jeden Fall .. ansonsten für ca. 15 Euro zu haben ... ist nicht zu teuer & fängt gut Hecht !
Allerdings ist die Sache mit dem Gummischwänzchen, ähnlich dem beim Magallon ne Spielerei, denn das Teil verabschiedet sich nach einigen (Fehl)Bissen schleunigst 

Als Alternative Jointed Grandma, wenn auffindbar 

basti


----------



## BeeJay (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von Euch schon die Tiny fry probiert?


Ich hab festgestellt, dass die Rapfen und Barsche den Tiny-Fry ganz gerne nehmen, allerdings ist das wieder einmal so eine gewässerspezifische Sache.  

Den TF packe ich immer im Frühsommer aus, wenn man in den Flachbereichen der Altrheinarmen vor lauter Brut schon *fast* übers Wasser laufen kann.  
Die Räuber sind dan durch das überreiche Futterangebot auf die klein Beute derart fixiert, dass selbst der "große" SQ61 versagt. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass Rapfen&Co. meist satt sind und eher träge beißen. :q

Ich habe dort schon mitgekriegt, dass zu der Zeit sogar die Schuppenkarpfen ihre Fressgewohnheiten umstellen. Mein Kumpel hatte an dem Altrheinarm mal  an einem Krautfeld auf einen bronzefarbenen Mepps drei "Schuppi"-Fehlattacken hintereinander.  
Sowas hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen. Wir hielten die ersten zwei für Rapfenfehlattacken, aber bei der dritten (gleiche Stelle) sahen wir den Fisch, standen kurz danach mit den Ruten in der Hand einfach nur am Wasser rum und schauten ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche. :q
TL, #h 


BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das kenne ich hier aus der Saale mit Güster- und Brassenattacken auf kleine Bomberwobbler


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ach noch etwas zum Chidler, vom Laufverhalten erinnert er mich stark an den Rapala Glass Rap. Nur im Farbmuster ein Unterschied, die Fängigkeit ist gleich.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch etwas zum Chidler, vom Laufverhalten erinnert er mich stark an den Rapala Glass Rap. Nur im Farbmuster ein Unterschied, die Fängigkeit ist gleich.



Naja ... finde ich nicht unbedingt. Welchen meinste denn überhaupt ? Vermutlich den Fat Rap ... der Chidler hat da aber bedeutend mehr zu bieten.
Kurze Twitches mit der Rute beantwortet er in schier unglaublichen Bewegungen .. selbst beim bloßen tristen Einholen, schlägt er manchmal so unberechenbar aus, dass man sich fragt, wo er dieses Spektrum herholt.
Vermutlich ist dieses kleine Gummiflösschen der Schlüssel zum verwirrenden Spiel .. da kann der FR beim besten Willen nicht mithalten 

basti


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wollte mich auch schon gerade wundern!


----------



## Albrecht (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jungs! Ich hatte gerade Besuch vom Weihnachtsmann (aka: FedEx-Mann).

Mein Rütchen hat 3 Werktage von Asien nach Wien gebraucht 

Die Rolle ist zwar ein Sakrileg, aber für ein (sowieso erfolgloses) Donautestfischen wird's reichen.

Mal sehn wie's sich so am Titan/Carbon Stangerl wobbelt|supergri 

TL,
AL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Glückwunsch Alter  ... geh mal fischen & denn machste mal parr Foddos von alle Seiten 

Petri ..
basti


----------



## BeeJay (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Alter


 Japp, viel Spass damit... :q

BeeJay


----------



## squirell (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hübscher Wobbler für Forelleam Bach. Habe ein paar Dinger damit erwischt.


----------



## Speed Master (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo ich bin neu hier und auch totaler Illex-Fan!
Da mit die Illex Rute ( die Gelbe ) zu teuer war habe ich mir die Speed Master angeschafft!
Kennt einer diese Rute?
Habe sie in 2.40m und 10-30 WG
Konnte sie leider noch nicht fischen! Soll nur seien um wobbler yufischen so vom Ufer aus!
Habe schon schoene Fische auf illex gefangen nur mit meiner alten Gufirute Der Shimani Technium DF 300H und das war sehr unvorteilhaft fuer die illex


----------



## Fisch1000 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Illex gibts bei Gerlinger (www.gerlinger.de)
Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit den Wobllern gemacht, weil die für mich als Jungangler viel zu teuer sind!

Fisch1000


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Keine Ahnung wo es bei Gerlinger die Illex geben sollte .. ?¿?¿


----------



## Speed Master (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Shop>Kunstköder>Wobbler>Sensas
jop da sollten die Wobbler yu finden seien 
Was sagt ihr denn nun yu der Speed Master Rute von Shimano!


----------



## melis (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

An die Illex Experten, weiß jemand welche Drillinge an dem Squirrel 76 dran sind? Sind das Illex Haken SW? Welche größe ist das? Gibt es laut Homepage nicht kleiner größe 6, und die sind deutlich größer als die die beim Squirrel.


----------



## melis (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Weiß das niemand? siehe oben.

Noch eine Frage gibt es einen Online Shop (USA, Asien), wo es den Flat Bone Clicker günstig gibt?


----------



## marca (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Illex-Fangemeinde,
habe mir bei Ebay einen Illex Hammer in Crown Pearl geschossen!
Hat jemand das Teil in der Köderbox und damit auch schon(erfolgreich!?) gefischt?
Wie führe ich das Teil?
Gleichmäßig einholen oder doch lieber kurze jerkähnliche Rucke geben?
Wie tief taucht der bei welcher Einholmethode?
Ich will das Teil auf meinem Lieblingssee in Irland einsetzen.
Also haupsächlich über Kraut mit ca.0,5 bis 1 Meter Wassertiefe.
Der See hat klares,ein wenig bräunliches Wasser.
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## BeeJay (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> An die Illex Experten, weiß jemand welche Drillinge an dem Squirrel 76 dran sind? Sind das Illex Haken SW? Welche größe ist das? Gibt es laut Homepage nicht kleiner größe 6, und die sind deutlich größer als die die beim Squirrel.


Es gibt generell zwei Sorten Drillinge, die silbernen Salzwasser- (Größen 2,3,4,5,6) und die dunkel-stahlgrauen Süsswasserdrillinge (6,8,10,12,14) >klick<.

Allerdings sind die Süsswasserdrillinge chronisch nicht verfügbar, zumindest habe ich bisher noch keine nachbestellen können (bzw. bestellt ja, geliefert - bisher nein). Vielleicht war ja jemand anders in dem Punkt erfolgreicher als ich. #c 

Ich benutzte jetzt im Moment notgedrungen Drillinge von Gamakatsu, mal sehen, ob die bei Illex/Sensas langsam mal (Ersatz)Drillinge rankriegen.



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage gibt es einen Online Shop (USA, Asien), wo es den Flat Bone Clicker günstig gibt?


Ich denke, dass sich eine Auslandsbestellung preislich wegen der Versandkosten und anfallenden Zollgebühren höchstens in Japan direkt lohnt (und selbst dann ist das Sparpotenzial eher mau). Eventuell kann man sich bei eBay in den USA/Japan einige Jackall-Schnäppchen schießen. :q
Diese Tatktik ist IMHO eher interessant, um ein Modell bzw. ein Dekor zu bekommen, das bei uns (noch) nicht erhältlich ist. 



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Illex Hammer in Crown Pearl geschossen:
> Hat jemand das Teil in der Köderbox und damit auch schon(erfolgreich!?) gefischt? Wie führe ich das Teil?


Der Führungsstil ist Geschmackssache (des Fisches). :q
Von gleichmäßigem Einholen bis zu kurzen "Twitches" oder Führung wie ein Popper mit mehr oder weniger langen Pausen dazwischen ist alles möglich.

Er taucht nicht wirklich tief, ich benutze ihn zum "schnellen" Fischen auf Rheinrapfen oder auf Hecht über Krautbetten, die fast bis zur Wasseroberfläche reichen.

BeeJay


----------



## melis (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Drillinge beim Squirrel sind silber doch der kleinste SW größe 6 ist immer noch deutlich größer als die beim Squirrel verwendeten Drillinge, wie kommt das? Kriegt man die Drillinge von Squirrel nicht nachzukaufen? Ich halte die für die besten die ich je hatte und will bei anderen Wobblern auch solche nachrüsten.
Also bekommt man die Drillinge nicht zu kaufen?
Die müssen ja garnicht von Illex selbst stammen, die Frabe ist zwar auch silber, doch silber glänzend. Die SW sind eher matt.


----------



## Seebaer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@MeRiDiAn
anbei bezüglich des Links von Gerlinger 

https://www.gerlinger.de/suche.php?txt=illex

Hat im Laden eine gute Auswahl.

Gruß
Seebaer


----------



## Regentaucher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Melis: ich mein ich hätte dir schon mal auf deine Frage hin geantwortet, kann das sein

marca: der Hammer ist im Grunde ein popper und wird mit leichten Twiches (kurzen schlägen mit der Rute) gefischt. Der Köder ist gerade im Sommer über Krautbänke sehr effektiv. Es gibt da den Silent Hammer (ohne Kugeln) und den Hammer (mit Kugeln). Beides sind sehr verkannte Wobbler und wie ich finde bei richtiger Führung recht fängig. Das gleiche gilt für den Meke Meke, sowie den Bonnie. Mit allen hatte ich und unsere Kunden bereits ganz guten Erfolg. Gerade auf die Farbe Pink Achte darauf das deine Rute nicht zu weich ist...

Wo solls denn hingehen nach Irland. Wir werden dieses Jahr den Lough Derg unsicher machen.


----------



## melis (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mir nicht, ist von einem Freund die Frage. Die interessiert mich aber auch. Was hast du ihm den geschrieben. Der ist nicht hier im Board.

Ich glaub deine Antwort war nicht ganz richtig, sonst hätte der mich nicht gefragt das ich das hier mal frage. 

Wie schon geschrieben die Squirrel Drillinge sind silber allerdings glänzend. Die Drillinge die es zu kaufen gibt von Illex sind entweder Braun oder silber (SW) aber matt und die kleinste größe ist immer noch deutlich größer als die Drillinge vom Squirrel.
Ich möcht gern ebenfalls meine Wobbler mit diesen nachrüsten, es scheint aber niemanden zu geben der weiß, welche, wie groß und woher.


----------



## Regentaucher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

naja, falsche Auskunft lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein

also die Hakengröße beim 67er ist 8 (silber und dünndrähtig)und beim 79er ist 6 (braun und matt) Die dünndrähtigen 8er Haken gibt es nicht zu kaufen bei Illex. Eventuell könntest du mit den jkleinen Eagle 8er Haken nachrüsten, ist eine Alternative. Die sind auch recht dünn...


----------



## melis (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nicht ganz richtig, meint nicht ganz zufriedenstellend für ihn.

Also meine Haken von allen 3 Squirrel sind silber, die vom Kollegen sind es auch. Ich habe auch den Illex Drilling SW größe 6, und der ist echt deutlich größer. Ich denke das die Haken mindestens größe 8 sind. Vielleicht sind es die gleichen silbernen wie beim 67er? (kenne den nicht) 
Aber was sind das für Haken und wo kriegt man die her?


----------



## marca (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.
So in diese Richtung hatte ich auch schon gedacht!

@ Regentaucher: wir fahren immer in die Seenplatte von Co.Clare,Nähe Ennis.
Einfach vielseitiges Fischen da.
Dicke Hechte und Barsche im See,wunderbare Trouts im Fluß,vielleicht sogar mal ein Lachs und klasse Klippenfischen auf Pollacks und Makrelen.
Kannst ja mal auf unsere Homepage klicken!?
Im Mai ist wieder gebucht!!


----------



## Albrecht (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Zu den Illex Haken : Ich weiß nicht welche Haken die Jungs lose verkaufen, aber auf den meisten Jackall Ködern sind Owner Haken (Cultiva) drauf. 

TL,
AL


----------



## BeeJay (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Drillinge beim Squirrel sind silber doch der kleinste SW größe 6 ist immer noch deutlich größer als die beim Squirrel verwendeten Drillinge, wie kommt das?


Das kommt daher dass die Illexwobbler am Anfang _alle_ mit silbernen Haken ausgestattet waren. 
Ich nehme an, dass Du noch Illexwobbler aus dem ersten Verkaufsjahr hast.

Damals waren alle Illexe außer die SW-Modelle mit relativ dünndrähtigen, silberfarbenen Haken ausgestattet. Über die Dinger haben sich aber viele Angler beschwert, sie würden sich zu schnell aufbiegen. Vor allem beim Rapfen- und Döbelangeln gab es dadurch viele Aussteiger.
Soweit mein Kenntnisstand.

@Albrecht: An Owner hatte ich auch schon gedacht, ist das *amtlich*? 
TL,

BeeJay

\Edit: Hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden:





Das sind die "Ab-Werk" Drillinge vom Hammer & Meke, die Ersatzhaken haben andere Spitzen (ohne die Riefen) sind aber auch extrem scharf.

\Edit die 2.: Die Nachkauf-Haken sind vom Aussehen her Owner Power-Point 4x (zumindest nennt sie Basspro so):


----------



## Albrecht (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

C'ultiva 
powered by Owner 
Stinger +4 japanische Zeichen

Steht auf allen Jackall Packungen die ich habe.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Steht auf allen Jackall Packungen die ich habe.



Behältst Du die Packungen ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Albrecht (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nur ausgewählte aber z.Zt. liegen 3 neben mir weil ich gerade ein Packerl aus Nippon von der Post geholt habe:m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

asso .. much fun


----------



## BeeJay (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> C'ultiva
> powered by Owner
> Stinger +4 japanische Zeichen
> 
> Steht auf allen Jackall Packungen die ich habe.


thx


----------



## melis (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also hat der Squirrel als original beim Kauf, die *Owner **C'ultiva* oder die Hammer & Meke Drillinge? Wo bekomme ich die zu kaufen? 
Was bedeutet Stinger +4 japanische Zeichen? Bitte einmal ganz genau, sonst kaufe ich noch die Falschen.

Tut mir Leid wenn ich so blöd nachfrage, ich bin wenn es um Haken geht wie ein 2 Jähriger. Null Ahnung.


----------



## Albrecht (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da hast du sie: http://www.ownerhooks.com/pages/products/hooks/treblehooks.htm 

Unter Cultiva verscherbeln die auch eigene Köder die sehr gut aussehen!


----------



## melis (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also ist es der Stinger-31 Trebles. Gibt es den nicht kleiner als gr.8?

Hat der Squirrel 61 nicht den in größe 10? 

Ist mir schon peinlich zu fragen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Stinger 31 Trebles ist der der auf den Hammer's & Meke's drauf ist Melis !
Der am Squirrel ähnelt in Form am meisten dem Stinger 36 Trebles .. allerdings anscheinend nicht, oder nicht mehr in Chrom erhältlich ! Finde aber rot ist auch ne schöne Farbe fürn Drilling 
Da haste auch Deine gewünschte Größe dabei ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## darksnake (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Gehen Gerüchte rum, dass Illex noch dieses jahr weitere neue Produkte in sachen Köder auf den Deutschen Markt bringe will! Weiß jemand was genaueres?
Das letzte was ich mitbekommen habe waren der Sride und der diving chubby!
|wavey:


----------



## schroe (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

http://www.illex.fr der Link ging hier glaube ich, schon mal rum. Da sind die neuen Produkte aufgeführt.
Mein Fachhändler hat mir vorgestern den deutschen 2006er Katalog in die Hand gedrückt. Da sind die neuen Produkte der Seite auch aufgeführt.


----------



## darksnake (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

das sind doch alles alte modelle die sind doch schon seit november letzen Jahres alle bekannt oder in meinem Besitz!
Ich meine was ganz neues wie z.B. der back bone clicker usw.
Die im neuen Katalog sind sind mir auch bereits alle bekannt!
Hoffe auch das es bald in Deutschland neue Farben für die jetzigen köder gibt!
Stehe eigendlich auf die Farbe Bone oder Tanago aber die blautöne haben es mir auch schon ziemlich angetan!

Ich nutze übrigens die Speed Master von Shimano zum fischen mit den Wobblern wg: 10-30g würft aber auch die 4g Modelle sicher und weit!
Als Rolle jetzt neu die Twinpower Fb 2500 von shimano ;-)
Mein Lieblingswobbler ist der Squirrel 76 in der Farbe: Tanago


Ich hoffe jemand hat vieleicht spezial infos auf dem Gebiet Illex in Europa weil immer die Modelle in Japan bestellen wird auf Dauer auch teuer!

@ schroe hat dein Händler ne internet Homapage?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe jemand hat vieleicht spezial infos auf dem Gebiet Illex in Europa weil immer die Modelle in Japan bestellen wird auf Dauer auch teuer!



Verstehe ich nicht die Aussage ! Wieso teurer .. selbst mit Packbagagen etc. bleib ich locker unter dem Europe Price !

Eines der neuen Modelle ist z.B. der FREDDY .. eigentlich ne Abart des OneEighty, der in Japan das meistverkaufte MOdell der Fa. Jackall ist.
Keine Ahnung ob das Ding hier auch so viele Abnehmer finden wird .. für fast 30,- € gehöre ich sicherlich nicht dazu !

KOF

Will jetzt hier nicht die anderen Modelle aufzählen & die Werbetrommel rühren .. wer die Augen aufhält wird sie demnächst in einigen Katalogen zu sichten bekommen !

bast


----------



## schroe (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> @ schroe hat dein Händler ne internet Homapage?



Ja, es sind drei an der Zahl. http://www.bigtackle.de/
http://www.angelzentrum-thuernau.de/
http://www.jerkbait.com/

Zwar nicht "mein" Händler, aber in Illex Fragen sehr kompetent,
http://www.angler-oase.de

Stimmt, den "Backbone Clicker" finde ich in dem Katalog nicht. Insiderinfos kann ich leider auch keine geben. 
BeeJay und Meridian sind immer ziemlich am Ball. Frag die beiden mal an.

Oh, meridian ist schon da.
Der Freddy und der Flat Bone Clicker sind in dem Katalog schon drin. 
Ich vermisse meine heissgeliebten RS Modelle. :c


----------



## schroe (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@MeRiDiAn,
hast du nähere Infos über Wobbler aus der Schmiede?http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/products/index.html


----------



## darksnake (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ meridian weiß ja nicht wo du in japan die wobbler bestellst aber über ebay.com sind sie meineserachtens auch im preis ziemlich angestiegen!
Wennde noch Tipps hast auch über ne pn würde ich mich freuen!
Naja der Longhorn ist mir bekannt und schon seit dezember in Deutschland erhältlich!
Aber schonmal danke! Finde das Illex Thema sehr sehr spannend und naja finde wir sollten weiter drüberreden!


----------



## squirell (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Volle Zustimmung .. eine der absoluten Fehlkonstruktionen von JB !
> Mieser Köder !!! AntiKaufempfehlung !!


 
Kann ich nicht behaupten.

Zwar überteuert, aber wenn man weiß wie er zu fischen ist....


----------



## Albi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Servus,

ich finde die MASK modelle sehr interesant, habe mir davon einige sowie ein paar andere modelle von Illex zugelegt.
Die MASKs sind recht interesant gebaut, da 2/3 des Köders aus Silicon bestehen, und der rest damit überzogen ist, sie haben keine einschnitte somit kommt es nicht zu diesen extrembewegungen wie bei den castaic ködern.
Der grosse vorteil ist, dass dank des siliconkörpers der fisch auch mehrmals seinen angriff auf den köder widerholt wenn er nicht mit dem haken in berührung gekommen ist.
Der Mask ist in HL Aurora Black ein genialer Zander und Rapfenköder, meiner meinung nach!

Gruss Albert!


----------



## Gäddsax (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ squirell: Ist das Boot auch von Illex?


----------



## squirell (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ist nicht mein Boot. Farbe wahrscheinlich nur zufäälig gelb.

Witzig, witzig....#d


----------



## darksnake (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ squirrell welcher ist dein lieblings illex?
Meiner ist der squirrel 76 in Tanago


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn man weiß wie er zu fischen ist....



Hy Squirell .. melde mich hiermit offiziell bei Deinem nächsten "HOW-TO-FISH-AN-ILLEX" Seminar an.
Habs gewusst, dass ich die Finger von den runzligen Masks hätte sein lassen sollen ... meine Schuld, dass die Teile einfach beschissen laufen ! SORRY -!-

mfg
basti

p.s.: Achso ... aber in Bezug auf die Masks ... das hat sich eigentlich nun eh erledigt, denn die Teile haben sich inna Kiste aufgelöst, wie ne matschige Banane.
Scheiss auf die Kohle ... parr Versuche hat der Newb damit ja durchgebracht


----------



## BeeJay (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wenn man weiß wie er zu fischen ist....


Es geht nicht darum, _wie_ man die Dinger erfolgreich einsetzt, sondern was sie in _Relation zum Kaufpreis taugen_. 

Bei aller Begeisterung für die Jackall-Köder, bei den Masks laufen mindestens zwei von fünf fabrikneuen nicht richtig geradeaus und die Neigung, unter Temperatureinwirkung zur schief laufenden "Banane" zu mutieren ist auch kaum wegzudiskutieren. 

Für diesen Effekt reichen schon 30-35°C oder längere Lagerung bei Zimmertemperatur (zusammen mit anderen Masks) in der Köderbox aus. |uhoh: 
Der unbefriedigende Lauf ist in den meisten Fällen auch durch exzessives Ösenbiegen nicht vollständig zu beseitigen, bzw. man muss den Wobbler an (fast) jedem Angeltag neu "tunen". |kopfkrat

Mag sein, dass sie auf Zander gut gehen, aber die 25 "europäischen Steine" kann ich - vor allem auf lange Sicht - wesentlich sinnvoller anlegen.

Beim lokalen Angelgeschäft bekommen die Masks schon Staubansatz, während die anderen Jackall-Köder einen guten Durchsatz haben - und das nicht ohne Grund. 
Falls ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht habt, seid froh. #h

BeeJay

P.S:





			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Squirell .. melde mich hiermit offiziell bei Deinem nächsten "HOW-TO-FISH-AN-ILLEX" Seminar an.


Ich auch, ich auch, ich auch!
Bitte zeigt mir endlich mal jemand, wie man mit Illex-Wobblern richtig umgeht... :q

(Wer in meinem Beitrag Ironie findet, darf sie behalten - als Muster ohne Wert. )

P.P.S.: ...ne Heckbremsrolle auf einer Ashura... |scardie:


----------



## HEWAZA (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S.: ...ne Heckbremsrolle auf einer Ashura... |scardie:


 
Vorurteile;+


----------



## squirell (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Squirell .. melde mich hiermit offiziell bei Deinem nächsten "HOW-TO-FISH-AN-ILLEX" Seminar an.
> Habs gewusst, dass ich die Finger von den runzligen Masks hätte sein lassen sollen ... meine Schuld, dass die Teile einfach beschissen laufen ! SORRY -!-
> 
> mfg
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht, daß ich Deine Fänge toppen, noch das ich Dir irgendetwas beibringen kann oder will.

Es ging nur darum nicht alles schlecht zu reden. Versuch macht klug.|supergri 

Aber mit dem Auflösen ist mir leider auch passiert. Habe einen Mask zusammen mit einem Drop-Shot gelagert. das Salz hat den Mask ganz schön angefressen.

Wie gesagt, der Mask ist auch nicht mein Lieblingswobbler von Illex aber so schlecht ist er auch nicht.#h


----------



## darksnake (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hey Squirrel

ob er gut oder schlecht ist zeigt sich ja nit mit der fänggigkeit sondern eher Preis Leistungsverhältnis!

Ich denke, dass 25 Öcken für 1 köder der sich mit der Zeit dermaßen verfärbt oder schmilzt oder was weiß ich was tut nicht gerechtfertigt sind!
Naja jeder fischt mit dem mit dem er will! Wer auf seinen köder vertraut fängt auch ;-)
Ich habe einen Mask 90 der nach 1 mal fischen undicht geworden ist!!!!!
Die haben so eine eingearbeitete Schwimmblase die sich jetzt nach 2 würfen mit wasser gefüllt hat und jetzt schwimmt er wie ein stein und naja 25€ in po gestopft! :v


----------



## squirell (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, _wie_ man die Dinger erfolgreich einsetzt, sondern was sie in _Relation zum Kaufpreis taugen_.
> 
> Bei aller Begeisterung für die Jackall-Köder, bei den Masks laufen mindestens zwei von fünf fabrikneuen nicht richtig geradeaus und die Neigung, unter Temperatureinwirkung zur schief laufenden "Banane" zu mutieren ist auch kaum wegzudiskutieren.
> 
> ...


 
Nur zur Info. Mittlerweile fische ich die Ashura kaum noch und die Twinpower habe ich auch durch eine Stella ersetzt.

Hatte ich mir damals zum Gummifischen geholt und war auch ganz zufrieden damit, so genannte Übergangslösung.

Was hast Du gegen Heck- und Kampfbremse?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi #h 



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info. Mittlerweile fische ich die Ashura kaum noch und die Twinpower habe ich auch durch eine Stella ersetzt.
> 
> Hatte ich mir damals zum Gummifischen geholt und war auch ganz zufrieden damit, so genannte Übergangslösung.
> 
> Was hast Du gegen Heck- und Kampfbremse?



alle Achtung die Ausrüstung als sogenannte Übergangslösung, wenn ich mir das Leisten kann hab ich auch sonst keine Sorgen mehr  
Wenn du die Übergangslösung günstig loswerden willst, ich bin für ein Angebot immer offen :m


----------



## köderfischer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich nehm Dir die Ashura ab:q
Mal im ernst, bist du nicht zufrieden mit der Rute?
Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute?
Die Bass Tour Ruten von Quantum sehen mir auch sehr interessant aus für die Illex köderpalette..
Die hab ich aber auch leider noch nicht in die Hände bekommen..


----------



## darksnake (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

???
Leute Lesen und denken!!!

Er meinte die Rolle war ne Notlösung und diese wurde jetzt durch ne stella ersetzt!!!


Die rute wollte er schon behalten glaube ich ;-)


----------



## köderfischer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info. Mittlerweile fische ich die Ashura kaum noch und die Twinpower habe ich auch durch eine Stella ersetzt.



@darksnake

Selber erstmal genauer lesen und denken:m


----------



## darksnake (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hä???
Er fischt die Ashura nur noch selten aber er fischt sie!
Die twin power hat er gegen eine Stella ersetzt!

Was bleibt über und war eine notlösung??
Genau die Twin Power und naja bei der VHS bieten sie noch Deutschkurse an sollte man sich mal merken ;-)|wavey:


----------



## köderfischer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bleib mal ganz ruhig Brauner#h
Die Auslegung des Satzes mit der Notlösung liegt im Auge des Betrachters,
gut, du siehst es so und ich halt anders. Ist ja auch egal und nicht weiter Wert deshalb einen Zickenkrieg zu entfachen
Meine Deutschkenntnisse würde ich als durchweg gut bezeichnen, da erübrigt sich der Kurs bei der VHS schon. Aber ein Kurs in Benehmen hat noch niemanden geschadet.. Wird da sicherlich auch angeboten.
So, ich bin raus


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die Twin Power und naja bei der VHS bieten sie noch Deutschkurse an sollte man sich mal merken ;-)|wavey:


 Für Zeichensetzung auch?

Gegen ne Twin Power hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden... Momentan komm´ ich mit ner Technium noch ganz gut zu Recht und das verlangen nach mehr steht eher bei dem High-End Tackle aus dem Osten an...|rolleyes


----------



## darksnake (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich selbst habe mir heute erst die Shimano twin Power 2500FB gekauft!
Is ne super rolle!
Naja mal sehen was sie am wasser taugt!


----------



## squirell (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ach Gottchen, soviel Wirbel um nix.

Die einen fühlen sich in ihrer Anglerehre verletzt, weil man in einem Punkt etwas anderer Meinung ist, den anderen paßt die Gerätekonfiguration nicht....

Ich dachte hier gehts um Erfahrungsaustausch?Was empfiehlt denn Herr Beejay?

Ach so, die Ashura steht nicht zum Verkauf sondern in meinem Keller rum. sie ist mir mit 2,70m etwas zu lang für verschiedene Angelsituationen, aber ansonsten ist sie schon gut und deshalb behalte ich sie. 

Ich hoffe damit zur Auflösung des Gesprächknotens beitragen zu können.


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe damit zur Auflösung des Gesprächknotens beitragen zu können.


Habe dank

Back to Topic: Mit welchem Tackle fischst du jetzt die Illexteile?


----------



## darksnake (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich fische sie mit der Shimano Speed Master 2.40m
der Shimano Twin Power 2500fb und einer 0,24rer mono schnur mit möglichst wenig dehnung!!!


----------



## squirell (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Raubfisch_angler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dank
> 
> Back to Topic: Mit welchem Tackle fischst du jetzt die Illexteile?


 
Hallo.

Shimano Lesath 210M und Stella 2500FB. Schnur, 12 ´er Fireline.
Da klappt das twitchen und jerken einfach besser. Da ich am Fluß hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus angeln muß, hatte ich mir zuerst, wie vom Gummifischen gewohnt, eine etwas längere Rute geholt (270 Ashura).Vor allem die Low-Rider-Beringung hatte es mir damals angetan.

:m


----------



## darksnake (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Liebe Leute ich benötige nochmal eure Hilfe!!!!
Ich benötige noch eine möglichst dehnungsarme monofile Schnur so 0.22iger oger 0.24iger Tragkraft um die 4-5 kg hauptsache dehnungsarm!
Und nit ganz so teuer wollte vielleicht für 200 Meter so 20-30€ ausgeben mehr eher nicht!
Also Meridian und co. bitte mal Tips abgeben


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wie wärs denn mit der Trilene von Berkley...? Dehnungsarm ist die auf jeden Fall und müsste bei 0,24mm auch so auf die 5 Kilo Tragkraft kommen, schätz ich jetzt mal so. Einzigster Nachteil ist wohl die Abriebfestigkeit...Die Schnur hält nicht ewig, aber dafür liegt die weit unter deinen Preisvorstellungen und ne neue Füllung geht dann ja nicht so ins Geld. Frage: Warum muss es denn unbedingt ne Monofile sein? Wenns an der Sichtigkeit liegen sollte, bei Geflechten kann man doch mit verschiedenen Vorfachmaterialien in dem Punkt noch einiges raushauen#t


----------



## darksnake (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Klar geht auch ne Geflochtene möchte aber für mein Hausgewässer auf 1 Spule ne Mono und auf die andere ne Geflochtene!
Die geflochtene habe ich bereits im Auge nur die mono noch nicht°!
Kann ruhig etwas teurer seien soll halt ne möglichst abriebfeste seien!
Fische eh nur mit Hardmono aber moechte einfach davor ne mono


----------



## BeeJay (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich benutze die ShimanoTechnium (0,22er & 5,35kg) fürs Wobblerfischen. Die Schnur ist eigentlich zum Karpfenfischen geadacht, besitzt aber so ziemlich alle Eigenschaften, die du möchtest.

1. hochverstreckt (damit wenig Dehnung)
2. Oberflächencoating (Abriebfestigkeit)
3. Preis unter 8€/100m (meist noch günstiger zu haben)
Die Technium hat aber eine graue Färbung. Bisher konnte ich selbst bei klarem Wasser keine Scheuchwirkung feststellen.

Im Vergleich zur Technium ist die Trilene um einiges weicher.
Die Stroft Super (0,22 & 4,25kg) wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, die ist aber  weicher als die Technium.
TL, #h

BeeJay



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte hier gehts um Erfahrungsaustausch?Was empfiehlt denn Herr Beejay?


Den Ball flach zu halten?
Ich hab das nicht böse gemeint, du bist nur der erste, den ich ernsthaft eine Heckbremsrolle auf ner Ashura fischen sehe. 
War aber eine Übergangslösung. Daher Thema erledigt.


----------



## darksnake (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jo schonmal danke für die Tipps will mal sehen was ich mache denke echt an ne 0,24rer schnur!
Mal sehen was mein Dealer alles so on board hat!

Bin erstmal von meiner Twin Power überzeugt! :l


----------



## Regentaucher (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Shimano hat jetzt eine neue Technium-Schnur rausgebracht, die ich letzte Woche testen konnte. Die Schnur ist versehen mit einer reibungsabweisenden Schicht und flutscht nur so durch die Ringe. Man merkt schon beim Knoten, das die Schnur speziell beschichtet ist. Mit einem kleinen 13gr Mozzi bin ich auf gute Wurfweiten gekommen. Leider hatte ich mom. nur die 0,28mm Stärke.

Für eine Mono hat die Schnur auch eine akzeptable Tragkraft. Soll eigentlich für Karpfenangler entwickelt worden sein, aber ich finde, die kann unsereins zum Spinnfischen optimal einsetzen - gerade jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit. Preis ist für die 400mtr Spule ist € 12,50.

Im Prinzip - ok


----------



## darksnake (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wann bekommst du sie denn in anderen stärken sop 0.24iger oder 0.22igher???


----------



## Regentaucher (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

tja, wenn ich das wüsste|kopfkrat 

Vielleicht ende Januar mit viel Glück....


----------



## darksnake (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

naja bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen denke ich!
und 400 meter reichen auch für 2-3 rollenfüllungen!


----------



## melis (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Albrecht, BeeJay und die es interessiert.

Auf dem Squirrel sind Kishida Drillinge drauf. Habe jetzt die Info von Jackall persönlich bekommen. Ist zu 100% sicher.
Diese sind nicht zu kaufen

Auf denen wo Owner drauf steht sind natürlich auch Owner dran.


----------



## BeeJay (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Dankeschön, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet... 
Vielleicht tut sich ja doch noch eine Quelle auf - irgendwo - irgendwann... :q

BeeJay


----------



## darksnake (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Damit das Thema nicht ganz untergeht wollte ich mal anfragen was ihr fuer erfahrungen mit dem illex Aragon egal ob Mr. oder Jr. gemacht habt habe mir vor 1 woche den 1. Aragon Jr. gekauft und wollte mich mal nach euren erfahrungen erkundigen.
Ich bin eigendlich nicht der freund der lauten Köder aber auch der TN/60 oder andere rasselköder haben erfolg gebracht nun wollte ich mal anfragen was ihr zu dem Aragon meint????





 Den habe ich mir zugelegt


----------



## Regentaucher (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

der Aragon ist auf jeden Fall gut! Ein Kunde hatte mich mal Abends um 22:30 noch auf meiner Privat Nr angerufen um mir mitzuteilen, das er auf den Aragon (den er 2 Tage zuvor bei mir gekauft hatte) einen Hecht mit 1,25mtr gefangen hat. Leider habe ich keine Bilder davon, aber der Mann klang so begeistert von dem Wobbler

Bei mir gingen nicht nur kleine Barsche drauf...


----------



## darksnake (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Regentauger

Das ging ja schnell mit der Antwort!
Hast du den Koeder schon selber getestet?
Welchen Illex fischst du am liebsten?


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich mag den squirrel im sommer finde ich ist der gut für zander!leider sind die preise ja nich so moderat!15 euro dafür is schon ne stange geld!kann mir jemand wobbler von ilex für die nacht emphelen die nich länger als 7 cm sind und an der obefläche bzw. so 50 cm darunter laufen?


----------



## melis (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

15€ für die Qualität ist ein guter Preis.


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

aber nich jeder kann geld ********n!


----------



## melis (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das hatte ich nicht geschrieben, ich schrieb nur das der Preis für die Qualität angemessen ist. Wenn dir das zuviel ist gebe ich dir mal einen Tipp. 
Nicht kaufen. Würde ich auch nicht wenn ich mir das leben nehmen will, weil ich bei einem Hänger einen Abriss habe.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen .. bleibt locker 

Drogba, check den Flat Fry läuft ebenfalls sehr flach, ist allerdings nur 50mm lang.





Air Minnow an ... allerdings ab 95mm Länge erhältlich, ist ebenfalls astrein für die Oberfläche.





Ansonsten kannst Du die WaterMoccasin's etc. ebenfalls sehr oberflächennah führen ...













Der RS-100 ist ebenfalls geeignet, jedoch kommt der knapp an den Meter Tauchtiefe ran.

mfg
basti​


----------



## darksnake (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Air Minnow und der RS-100 sind in Deutschland doch noch gar nicht erhältlich oder?


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der RS-100 war bis vorletztes Jahr erhältlich. Ist leider nicht mehr im Programm. Der RS-225 leider seit dieser Saison auch nicht mehr. Mochte die beiden, besonders den RS-100. Der "flankt", wenn er getwiched wird ganz überzeugend.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Der Air Minnow und der RS-100 sind in Deutschland doch noch gar nicht erhältlich oder?



Ein Grund, aber kein Hinderniss, denn wenn man das Ziel nicht kennt, ist kein Weg der richtige !
Ausserdem, wer sich nicht mehr dem AM beglücken kann, greift halt zum JASON !



			
				Schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Der RS-100 war bis vorletztes Jahr erhältlich. Ist leider nicht mehr im Programm. Der RS-225 leider seit dieser Saison auch nicht mehr. Mochte die beiden, besonders den RS-100. Der "flankt", wenn er getwiched wird ganz überzeugend.



Sind beides Top-Barsch-Granaten ... den RS-100 hab ich generell seltener zu Gesicht bekommen, als den 225er. Jener hängt noch hier & da & wird sicherlich noch eine Weile in einigen Shops erhältlich sein.
Man fragt sich immer wieder, warum manche Firmen, gerade so gutgängige Köder vom Stock nehmen .. diese Frage hab ich mir bei einigen, wenn nicht sogar meinen Favoriten bei Rapala auch schon ab & an gestellt ! *grübel*

mfg
basti


----------



## drogba (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

danke für die antworten!


----------



## Dorschi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Schroe!
mach mal klickKlick


----------



## darksnake (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich denke oder ich hoffe, dass Illex über kurtz oder lang ganz viele Köder aus Japan nach Europa bringen wird! Nur mist is, dass die noch nicht mal die jetzigen köder in ausreichender Anzahl auf den Markt bringen koennen was soll das erst werden, wenn die noch 20 Köder mehr im Sortiment haben???
Naja hoffen wir das Beste. Bis ich den Jason das erste Mal in den Händen halten darf vergehen bestimmt auch noch einige Wochen ist ja aber Schonzeit! 

Grüße an alle

Daniel


----------



## darksnake (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat schonmal jemand den Biriken gefischt ???


----------



## schroe (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Dorschi,
vielen Dank für den Link.#6 
Tue mich mit den Überseebestellungen so´n bischen schwer. Habe immer Respekt vor den unter Umständen aufkommenden "sonstigen Kosten". 
Hast du schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Ist Paypal ratsam?


----------



## squirell (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dorschi,
> vielen Dank für den Link.#6
> Tue mich mit den Überseebestellungen so´n bischen schwer. Habe immer Respekt vor den unter Umständen aufkommenden "sonstigen Kosten".
> Hast du schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> Ist Paypal ratsam?


 
Hallo,

´tschuldigung das ich mich so einmische, aber ich hoffe Dir ist jede Info zu diesem Thema recht?

Habe bereits Wobbler aus Japan importiert und weitere sind unterwegs.

Läuft über Paypal top!!!

Habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Man muß sich natürlich von der Illussion trennen, dort wirklich Geld zu sparen.
Ich kaufe nur Wobbler mit Exoten-Farben, die nicht auf den europäischen Markt kommen.

Außerdem will Euer Gerätehändler vor Ort auch noch etwas verdienen.(Ich bin keiner!!!!)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schonmal jemand den Biriken gefischt ???



Darksnake, fragst Du jetzt jeden einzelnen Illex durch ?
Und wenn ja, dann -W-I-E-S-O- ?
Ja, ich habe den Biriken schon gefischt !

basti


----------



## darksnake (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich frage nach Ködern die mich stutzig machen!
Dafür ist das Thema doch da oder?
Habe einen Biriken bin aber bei dem Eigenbau von illex auf viele schlechte sachen gestoßen!
Haste damit schonmal was gefangen glaube ja eher nicht...
Können doch hier ruhig einige Köder durchgehen sind fuer Leute die neu mit Illex angefangen haben auch wichtig oder???


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Naja, *WICHTIG* sind andere Dinge im Leben, wie ich finde !
Auch erscheint mir in Deinen Posts immer wieder ein Unterton, der einen Mythos aus den Illex-Ködern versucht zu machen .. es sind weissgott hübsche, gute, aber auch teure Köder ... & Doppelweissgott, nicht die einzigsten mit diesen Qualitätsmerkmalen auf der Welt.
Ich will hier keinen Hype, wie andere Leute um z.B. PB-Produkte machen !
In manchen Situationen passt eben ein Illex ... in anderen aber auch eben nicht ! Abwechslungsreich sollte unsere Ernährung sein, genau wie der Inhalt einer Kunstköderbox 

Was ist ein "Eigenbau von Illex" ¿? ... & was die schlechten Sachen ???

Wieso sollte ich damit noch nichts gefangen haben ? .. in flachen Kanälen auf jeden Fall ein akzeptabler Köder für Hecht !
Zwischen Glauben & Wissen liegt meist ne megabreite Kluft !

meridian


----------



## darksnake (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe den Biriken schon öfters mal in gebrauch gehabt aber bin nicht so der Fan der Lauf überzeugt mich nicht...
Kann mich hier aber auch als illex freak bezeichnen aber wie du schon sagtest ist illex ja nicht das einzigste, aber mit das beste...#h


----------



## Pernod (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@MeRiDiAn

Ich sag nur --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Speed-Master* 
Ich fische natürlich bevorzugt die squirrel serie egal welche größe und dd oder sdd oder die normalen fische ich alle damit dann die aragons arnauds da fische ich aber nur die 100. Sonst Tn/60 aber auch kleiner wie den chubby usw.
Für die größeren illex wie Biriken Hammer Flatbone clicker Freddy oder Jason ist die Rute allerdings nichts!
Aber mein Zielfisch ict Zander und da reicht mir die Squirrel serie natürlich braucht der Angler abwechselung deswegen soll auch mal nen Hecht beissen und dann nehme ich halt wie gesagt der aragon oder so also für alle fische geeignet!
Und die großen Köder brauche ich auch nicht


PS:

fast den Hamakuru vergessen den fische ich auch mit vorliebe auf hecht auch mit der Rute!


Irgendwie glaub ich persönlich nicht,dass er die  Modelle überhaupt besitzt.Man kann sich vielseitig belesen (zb. Kataloge,Postings anderer Leute oder anderswo im Weltnetz).Aussagekräftig wäre für mich,wenn er ein ungefaketes Bild von sich mit den ganzen Illex-Wobblern,die er besitzen will,einstellen würde.Was er mit Sicherheit nicht macht.Diesen gewissen Unterton in seinen Postings habe ich nämlich auch bemerkt.Ich möchte garnicht in Abrede stellen,dass etliche Leute sehr gut mit Illex-Produkten ausgestattet sind.Aber dieser Unterton gibt doch zu denken auf.Ist zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## darksnake (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wenn ich zeit und lust habe setze ich mal ein Bild meiner Angelbox ins netz wenns dich so anmacht...
Habe damit doch kein problem___|krach:


----------



## darksnake (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*


----------



## darksnake (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das sind die die bei mir zu hause sind habe noch ca. 5 Arnauds 100 
und 3 Mr. Aragon und 3 Hamakuru die sind aber in der anderen Box weil die alle nicht in die 1. min reingepasst haben...
Die 2. Box steht bei meinem Anhang werde ich morgen wohl mal holen.


----------



## Pernod (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wie kommst du darauf,dass mich das Bild anmacht??Ich weiss ja nicht,welche abnormen Fantasien in dir schlummern,aber ich weiss,dass mich Frauen mehr anmachen,als diese kleine Köderauswahl.


----------



## Seebaer (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo darksnake

schauen ja verdammt gut aus die Wobbler #6 #6 #6


----------



## singer (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Darksnake

Was ist das für eine Farbe? zwei unter dem Flat Bone Clicker. Neben dem Wort NOTIZEN


----------



## köderfischer (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Pernod
Er hat doch jetzt sogar das von Dir geforderte Foto gemacht, was ich an seiner Stelle auf so eine Anmache deinerseites gegen ihn garnicht mehr gemacht hätte, also laß ihn doch jetzt bitte in Ruhe und lies in anderen Threads wenn Dir das hier nicht gefällt. Das geht wirklich zu weit, ich erkenne in deinen beiden Postings keine Produktive Beteiligung, sondern nur reine Anmache.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*@Singer* ... WAKASAGI

*@Pernod*, ich gebe Dir in verdammt vielen Punkten Recht !

*Köderfischer*, vielleicht erscheint Dir Pernods Ausdrucksweise etwas hart, aber es steht noch etwas mehr dahinter .. nicht nur das AB hier. 

*@Darksnake*, tut mir leid, aber Du sprichst von _"Sonst Tn/60 aber auch kleiner wie den chubby usw." _.. ich meine, da liegt jeweils 1 Stück von genannter Sorte. Auf das "usw." oder die genannte "Squirrel Serie" will ich gar nicht erst eingehen !

Der Biriken fischt sich vollkommen easy & regulär.

↕ Was jedoch ein _Eigenbau Illex_ ist, habe ich immer noch nicht beantwortet bekommen !?¿

Naja, wie gesagt, nen Streit vom Zaun brechen will & wollte ich hier garantiert net !
Aber Deine Aussagen erscheinen mir oftmals sehr oberflächlich & eingeschränkt in Bezug auf _"Das Beste .. Illex"_ !

meridian


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich konnte den Biriken bei jackall noch nicht finden somit gehe ich davon aus, das die Jungs von Illex den selber gebastelt haben bin mir aber nicht sicher... 
Wie gesagt habe ich noch ne andere Köderbox werde sie bei gelegenheit noch dazu legen.
Wie eigendlich alle wissen bin ich noch Schüler und habe nen Verdienst von 0.
Dafür finde ich diese Ködersammlung schon ok...#h


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ meridian

Ich habe die Köder so gewählt, dass ich jedesmal wenn einer abreisst dieser in anderen Farben nachgekauft werden kann ausser es war ne gute Farbe wie Tanago die eigendlich immer geht...
Desweiteren habe ich auch noch andere Wobbler die nicht Illex heissen!


Naja, wie gesagt, nen Streit vom Zaun brechen will & wollte ich hier garantiert net !
Aber Deine Aussagen erscheinen mir oftmals sehr oberflächlich & eingeschränkt in Bezug auf _"Das Beste .. Illex"_ !

---> Was hast du dagegen wenn ich meine Meinung vertrete ( Illex ist das beste) dannnimm es so hinn schreib das du es nicht so findest aber hier Leute anzupöbeln mit deine Aussagen sind sehr oberflächlich usw. is doch auch doof oder___


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jackall ist Illex ... Illex ist wie gesagt der Vertrieb über Frankreich/Sensas !
Warum Jackall hier nicht Jackall sondern Illex heisst, darfst Du die Marketing-Abteilung fragen ! Ebenso gestaltet sich die Sache vermutlich mit dem Verkauf der verschiedenen Köder, oder erblickst Du bei Jackall nen Arnaud ? Oder bei Illex nen Flap Clicker oder nen Air Minnow ???

Keiner erwartet von Dir ne proppe gefüllte Köderbox !
Was Du erwirbst & was auch nicht, ist & bleibt allein Dir überlassen .. es geht einzig darum, geäusserte Meinungen auf Tatsachen zu begründen !
Doof finde ich meine Aussagen eigenTlich nicht !
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, dass Du Deine Meinung vertrittst, aber wenn dann, bitte auch mit Hand & Fuss ! Gepöbelt habe ich partout nicht, oder was meinst Du, was diese Aussage bedeuten soll ? -> _"Naja, wie gesagt, nen Streit vom Zaun brechen will & wollte ich hier garantiert net !"_

meridian


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na dann sollte doch alles gut sein verstehe eh gerade keinen Streitgrund!
Habe alle meine Köder schon einige male gefischt und meinste nicht Laufverhalten, schlechte oder gute eigenschaften erkennste nur wenn du 100 Köder hast?
Der >Squirrel is mein bester den fische ich sehr sehr oft damit kann ich auch sagen das der mit einer der besten Köder ist von illex ( meineserachtens)
Vielleicht finden andere einen Mask toll den ich eher im Laden sehen will als an meiner Rute!

Habe ausserdem schon viele Angler kennen gelernt bei denen ich Köder mal testen durfte und daher kann ich sagen so ca. welche Köder eher zu gebrauchen sind und welche nicht. Wenn du ne andere Meinung hast dann akzeptiere ich diese und wuerde nie was dagegen sagen denn jeder angler angelt für sich und muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen! Für diesen Erfahrungsaustausch ist dieses Board hier! Wenn ich dann schreibe der Köder gefällt mir nicht oder der ist mist, dann schreibt wer anders der is doch toll dann begründen das beide eiten und die anderen member machen sich somit ein Bild! Wenn jetzt aber einer schreibt so wie ich schreibe haette ich keinen dieser köder habe sie aber alle schon gefischt, dann verfälscht das die meinung anderewr Extrem!!!
Ich Respektiere euch und ihr mich ENDE!

Zurück zum Thema


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Habe alle meine Köder schon einige male gefischt und meinste nicht Laufverhalten, schlechte oder gute eigenschaften erkennste nur wenn du 100 Köder hast?



Kann schon sein, dass es einer gehörigen Anzahl bedarf um gewisse gleichbleibende Qualitäten zu erkennen & deshalb solltest Du einige Deiner Aussagen nochmal überdenken !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt aber einer schreibt so wie ich schreibe haette ich keinen dieser köder habe sie aber alle schon gefischt, dann verfälscht das die meinung anderewr Extrem!!!



Verstehe nich, was Du damit sagen möchtest ! Bitte um Erklärung !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema



Wir sind eigenTlich die ganze Zeit beim Thema, wie ich finde !

meridian


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nein gerade klären wir, wer welche wobbler hat und wer was schreiben darf!!!
Dazu schreibe ich jetzt aber nichts mehr...

Ich denke, dass hier jeder schreiben darf was er möchte und gerade du der was weiß ich wie viele illex hat kannst vielleicht deine Meinung besser vertreten, wie manche anderer!


_Wenn jetzt aber einer schreibt so wie ich schreibe haette ich keinen dieser köder habe sie aber alle schon gefischt, dann verfälscht das die meinung anderewr Extrem!!!_

_: Ein Member steht kurtz davor sich einen Köder zu kaufen ich schreibe ja is nen Super Köder... dann kommt einer daher der meineserachtens von Tuten und Blasen keine ahnung hat und laber ich hätte die Köder gar nicht sumit is der Member verunsichert und weiss nicht was er Tuen soll!!!_
_Ich Rate jedem der Fragt zu illex aber nicht zu jedem Köder!_
_und ich habe schon alle in Deutschland erhältlichen Modelle laufen sehen!_
_Danach habe ich meine Auswahl getroffen!_
_Bevor ich 100 illex kaufe kaufe ich lieber nur 10 schaue wie die fangen und baue dann den bestannd aus !_

_Also wir müssen nicht weiterdiskutieren!_


----------



## squirell (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du darauf,dass mich das Bild anmacht??Ich weiss ja nicht,welche abnormen Fantasien in dir schlummern,aber ich weiss,dass mich Frauen mehr anmachen,als diese kleine Köderauswahl.


 
|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Jungs,

wie wär's denn, bevor's weiter eskaliert,  mit 'nem kleinen Duell?|uhoh:

Ihr stellt euch, sagen wir mal 10 Meter voneinander entfernt, an einer Grundlinie auf und beschmeisst euch mit Illex-Wobblern. Ich stehe als Schiedsrichter mit meinem Renkenkescher in der Mitte und darf alle Illex-Wobbler behalten, die ich ordnungsgemäß "keschern" kann. Gewonnen hat der, am Ende immer noch gut drauf ist und Spaß im Anglerboard verbreitet.

Wär doch mal was, oder???:q:q:q


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Genau und jeder der nen Kescher hat zahlt 100 euro Startgeld


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe als Schiedsrichter mit meinem Renkenkescher in der Mitte und darf alle Illex-Wobbler behalten, die ich ordnungsgemäß "keschern" kann.



Das hätteste wohl gerne, was ?  :q


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo



> Ihr stellt euch, sagen wir mal 10 Meter voneinander entfernt, an einer Grundlinie auf und beschmeisst euch mit Illex-Wobblern. Ich stehe als Schiedsrichter mit meinem Renkenkescher in der Mitte und darf alle Illex-Wobbler behalten, die ich ordnungsgemäß "keschern" kann. Gewonnen hat der, am Ende immer noch gut drauf ist und Spaß im Anglerboard verbreitet.


 
Ich stifte einen Wobbler, wenn ihr mich zuschauen lasst....

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stifte einen Wobbler, wenn ihr mich zuschauen lasst....



Wenn Frank wirklich schlecht, also wirklich richtig schlecht keschern würden, wäre dies ne Überlegung wert  :m |sagnix


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ihr könnt ihm ja nen kleinen Aquarienkescher geben....


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So gefallt ihr mir schon wieder viel besser, Männers!:l

Schönen Sonntag noch an Alle.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ihm ja nen kleinen Aquarienkescher geben....



LOL, der war sehr gut & so hatte ich mir das eigentlich auch gedacht ^^^

@Frank, Dir natürlich auch .. obwohl der bei dem Wetter hier nicht so wirklich schön werden wird 

basti


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ok nun wieder zurück zum Thema Wenn ihr vom Ufer angelt welchen kescher verwendet ihr speziell auch fuer Wobbler ( Illex) Hatte meinen alten Cormoran mit stoffnetz der is aber nach 2-3 illex verwicklungen nun auch fertig kennt wer nen guten nylon Kescher???
Weil jeder der schonmal nen wobbler im kecher hatte weiss was ich meine...


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bleiben die Haken eigentlich am Köder? :q


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich benutze natürlich einen speziellen Illex-Kescher mit einem Illex-abweisenden und speziell imprägnierten Netz, das beim Keschern Lockstoffe ins Wasser abgibt, damit man mehr fängt.

Ne, wenn ich nen Kescher benutzen muss, weil ich nicht ans Wasser komme, nehme ich den großen Balzer Metallica, schwer aber robust. 

Es soll aber auch Kescher mit gummiertem Netz geben?

Gruß


----------



## darksnake (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe keine ahnung deswegen frage ich ja!


----------



## Albrecht (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe gerade bei meinem offline-Tackledealer  den neuen Freddy 170 Cat Walk im 7m Becken getestet: Beeindruckend!

Gegen solche Swimmbaits ist ein Cobb einfach ein Stück Holz.

Wieder besseren Wissens habe ich auch mal wieder Wobbler in der Illex Verpackung gekauft... Der 38mm Diving Chubby sieht wie ein echter Barschkiller aus (interessanter Weise habe ich den in Nippon nicht gefunden).

Morgen gehe ich mal wieder an die Donau. Beissen wird wohl nix, aber von eislöchern hab ich die Schnauze voll.

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade bei meinem offline-Tackledealer  den neuen Freddy 170 Cat Walk im 7m Becken getestet: Beeindruckend!
> 
> Gegen solche Swimmbaits ist ein Cobb einfach ein Stück Holz.



Morgen !

Dann warte ab, bis Du den Longhorn anna Strippe hast ... ne WUCHT !
Und ich hoffe, dass die auch andere Jackalls in diesem geilen Barschdekor rausbringen !

mfg
basti


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade bei meinem offline-Tackledealer  den neuen Freddy 170 Cat Walk im 7m Becken getestet: Beeindruckend!


Ich konnte mich letzte Woche auch nicht beherrschen und habe mir auch zwei davon zugelegt. Das Barschdekor ist wirklich der Hammer. Es stammt übrigens (wie alle *neuen* Muster der Serie) von Hiro selbst und sind für Europa/Illex designed. 
Ich vermute, dass gerade aus diesem Grund der Köderpreis im Vergleich mit Sride und Flatbone vergleichsweise moderat geblieben ist, bezweifle aber, dass es in absehbarer Zeit "Original Jackalls" mit dem Barschdesign geben wird (da für Europa produziert). |kopfkrat
Gut - es sei denn wir starten eine Aktion und überfluten die Illex-Mailboxes mit Wunschmails ála: "Wir brauchen 'nen Arnaud/Squirrel/Cherry mit dem Barschdesign"... :q


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder besseren Wissens habe ich auch mal wieder Wobbler in der Illex Verpackung gekauft... Der 38mm Diving Chubby sieht wie ein echter Barschkiller aus (interessanter Weise habe ich den in Nippon nicht gefunden).


Die Jackall-Jungens haben den DChubby zumindest im Shop, ob verfügbar weiss man da aber nie so genau (egal was die HP sagt). 
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## singer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ BeeJay

Was ist das für eine Seite? Offizieler Jackall Shop glaube ich nicht oder doch? Ist das nur einfach ein Shop? Hast du da schon mal bestellt? Wenn ja wie kann man bezahlen?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> @ BeeJay
> 
> Was ist das für eine Seite? Offizieler Jackall Shop glaube ich nicht oder doch? Ist das nur einfach ein Shop? Hast du da schon mal bestellt? Wenn ja wie kann man bezahlen?



a.) offizieller Jackall-Shop
b.) nö
c.) Kreditkarte



Anhang: ein gutes Wörterbuch Deutsch-Japanisch sollte nicht fehlen  um die AGB's zur genüge zu studieren. Im Übrigen kann ich Dir das kleine rote Viereck vor den meisten Ködern auch erklären


----------



## Dorschi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da ist mir das Bestellprozedere etwas zu schwierig!
Spreche leider kein Japanisch.
Aber schön zum Angucken!


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> a.) offizieller Jackall-Shop
> b.) nö
> c.) Kreditkarte


Danke... :q


			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang: ein gutes Wörterbuch Deutsch-Japanisch sollte nicht fehlen


Notfalls Babelfish ^^
Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass es die Dinger wirklich gibt. Da die Jackall-Köder meines Wissens nach alle (teil)handgefertigt sind, um die Jackall-Qualitätsstandards zu halten, sind viele Modelle einfach chronisch ausverkauft. 

Ich denke, wenn du Interesse an Ködern hast, die nicht im englischsprachigen Jackall-Shop gelistet sind, würde ich denen eine Email schreiben und einfach mal fragen. Kreditkarte ist Pflicht, es sei denn man findet die Köder in anderen Shops, die z.B. PayPal anbieten.
Ich nehme den japanischen Jackall-Shop immer als Referenz, damit ich genau im Bilde bin, was es überhaupt an Modellen gibt.
Mit den Bildchen der gewünschten Köder ausgestattet kann man dann entsprechende "Wunschmails" an andere japanische Onlineshops schreiben. Auch wenn diese die Wobbler nicht dierkt im Onlineshop anbieten, können sie sie eventuell besorgen. Wenn Japaner Geschäfte machen existieren Worte wie "nein" und "geht nicht" im Normalfall nicht. Wenn man die Jungs zuvorkommend behandelt, kann man ihnen das eine oder andere Dingelchen aus den Rippen kitzeln - auch wenn es dauert. #6

Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass die Konversation mit den Japanern auf englisch ziemlich in die Hose gehen kann, wenn man aber Bildchen der gewünschten Köder in die Mail "pappt", ist die Erfolgsquote (dass der gewünschte Köder auch tatsächlich im Paket liegt) um einiges höher... 
Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.

BeeJay


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ all

Laut Jackall soll man seine Bestellung via Fax mit einer Kopie der Kreditkarte und einem Ausweis wo Adresse und Name drauf stehen einsenden. Das scheint mir doch sehr gefährlich zu sein. Mit den Daten(Name und Kreditkartennummer) Kann man viel schaden anrichten.


----------



## Dorschi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Beejay Kann ich nur bestätigen!
Bsp: Ersatzspule für 3000er Stella in Japan geordert und verlorengegangen in der Post.
Mail und nach 2 Tagen wurde eine neue auf die Reise geschickt. #6 #6 #6 
Seller sach ich nich, damit er auch noch weiter Rollen schicken kann und nicht ausgenutzt wird!


----------



## vertikal (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Bsp: Ersatzspule für 3000er Stella in Japan geordert und verlorengegangen in der Post.Mail und nach 2 Tagen wurde eine neue auf die Reise geschickt.




Und da wunder ich mich über die Preise von 100,- € für 'ne E-Spule für die 4000er Stella!?
Wenn die auch alles doppelt schicken müssen......#d


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Jackall soll man seine Bestellung via Fax mit einer Kopie der Kreditkarte und einem Ausweis wo Adresse und Name drauf stehen einsenden. Das scheint mir doch sehr gefährlich zu sein. Mit den Daten(Name und Kreditkartennummer) Kann man viel schaden anrichten.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Erstens möchte sich der Shopbetreiber natürlich absichern und wissen, wer da bestellt. Sonst wäre es ja möglich, dass sich jemand mit einer fremden/gestohlenen Kreditkarte unter dessen Namen ein Paket *irgendwohin* liefern läßt. 

Sicher kann man mit den Kreditkartendaten immer Schaden anrichten, allerdings verfügt jeder Laden, bei dem du die Karte einsetzt letztendlich auch über die Daten...

Der Trick mit dem Fax ist ja gerade, dass die Daten dadurch schwerer in die Hände Dritter gelangen können, da ein Fax nichts anderes als der Verbindungsaufbau zwischen zwei Telefonanschlüssen ist Punkt zu Punkt (auf jeden Fall sicherer als eine unverschlüsselte Email).  

Solltest du nämlich deine Karteninfos in einer Email (die ja zu 99,9% unverschlüsselt durchs I-Net geschickt wird) den Händler übermitteln, kann im Prinzip jeder, der Zugriff auf den Email-Datenverkehr hat (also im Prinzip alle beiteiligten Provider/Netzknotenbetreiber + eingeloggten Hacker :q) den Inhalt deiner Email lesen. Im Prinzip kannst du auch in jede deiner Emails noch einen schönen Gruß an den BND und die amerikanischen Geheimdienste reinschreiben. 

Daher ist die Lösung mit dem Fax + Kopie des Ausweises mit Rechnungsadresse drauf potentiell sicherer als die Daten per Email ins WWW zu schicken, wenn man mal von HTTPS (das aber offenbar auch so seine Tücken hat) mal absieht.

BeeJay

\Edit: 
@Dorschi: Ich hatte schon viel mit Asiaten (vor allem geschäftlich) zu tun und speziell bei den Japanern durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Man muss nur darauf achten, dass es manchmal eben nicht so fix geht, wie man sich das wünschen würde und Freundlichkeit ist oberstes Gebot.
Oftmals gibt es gewisse Kommunikationsprobleme, da meist Englisch als Verhandlungssprache herhalten muss, das für Japaner mindestens genauso hartes Brot ist, wie Deutsch. 
Wenn ich meine Geschäfte auf Japanisch abwickeln müsste... auweia.  
Daher: gut Ding will Weile haben... dann klappts auch prima mit Japan...


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ BeeJay

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.

Das verstehe ich nicht. Was ist nicht ganz richtig? Ich sage wenn du eine Kopie von deiner Kreditkarte und deinem Ausweis jemanden weiter gibst ist das gefährlich. Und das soll nicht ganz richtig sein?

Sicher kann man mit den Kreditkartendaten immer Schaden anrichten, allerdings verfügt jeder Laden, bei dem du die Karte einsetzt letztendlich auch über die Daten...

Deswegen soll man seine Karte nicht aus den Augen lassen. So hat niemand die Chance deine Daten aufzunehmen. Hier ist es so das du dem der das FAX bekommt die Daten einfach mitteilst. 

Der Trick mit dem Fax ist ja gerade, dass die Daten dadurch schwerer in die Hände Dritter gelangen können, da ein Fax nichts anderes als der Verbindungsaufbau zwischen zwei Telefonanschlüssen ist Punkt zu Punkt (auf jeden Fall sicherer als eine unverschlüsselte Email).

Nee eben nicht sie gelangen leichter in die Hände von denen die damit Schaden anrichten können. Du gibst die ja dem gegenüber den du nicht mal kennst, deine Daten preis. Unverschlüsselte Emails kommen so wie so nicht in Frage. Aber bei Shops mit SSL Verschlüsselung ist die Gefahr am geringsten. Du musst schon gut sein um den Code zu knacken. Und der gegenüber sieht deine Daten nicht. 
Also warum wird das nicht so gemacht. Es kann immer sein das der in Japan deine Daten nimmst und damit einkaufen geht oder ein paar Freunde beauftragt.
Bei SSL ist das unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei Shops mit SSL Verschlüsselung ist die Gefahr am geringsten. Du musst schon gut sein um den Code zu knacken.


Und am Ende der Übertragung hat der Shopbesitzer auch deine Kreditkartendaten vorliegen, die er ja zum Abrechnen braucht. 
SSL ist - nach meinem Verständnis - lediglich ein verschlüsselter "Datentunel".

Es hat dir auch keiner gesagt, dass du deinen *kompletten* Ausweis inklusive Ausweisnummer kopieren sollst, sondern lediglich die Seite mit der Anschrift. Notfalls kannst du auf der Erstkopie (fürs Fax) die Personummer, Geburtsdatum usw. auch schwärzen, da diese für die Bestellung nicht notwendig sind. 

Wenn du Zweifel hast - einfach nicht bestellen...
...und zur den Kreditkartendaten - schau mal auf deinen nächten Beleg (von dem der Ladenbesitzer übrigens einen "Durschschlag" hat).

BeeJay


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand von euch schon die blaue Swimbait Ashura getestet? 
Was wird das Teil kosten (ich habe nur einen Shop gefunden der ca. 250 verlangt) ?

Mich haut das Barschdekor nicht gerade vom Hocker (auf Forellenförmigen Ködern). Aber der Silberne und French Ayu gehen sicher ganz gut an meinem Renken und Seelauben verseuchten See.

@ melis : was machst du denn wenn du in einem Restaurant mit Karte bezahlst? Verfolgst du den Kellner um sicherzustellen daß er keine Daten abschreibt?

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben daß es von Visa prepaid Karten gibt (zumindest in Amerika) mit denen kannst du sogar in einer Opiumhöle Lokalrunden schmeissen ohne Angst um deine Ersparnisse haben zu müssen 

TL,
Al


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Und am Ende der Übertragung hat der Shopbesitzer auch deine Kreditkartendaten vorliegen, die er ja zum Abrechnen braucht.
> SSL ist - nach meinem Verständnis - lediglich ein verschlüsselter "Datentunel".


 
Uh jetzt bist du aber reingefallen. Adresse und Name, ja ist richtigt. Aber für deine Kreditkartendaten werden Zahl für Zahl in eine Box gepackt die einen Code trägt. Diesen Code gibt der Händler dann weiter. Er sieht also niemals diese Daten. Die braucht er auch nicht für seine Abrechnung.


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Albrecht 

Auch wenn es blöd klingt so sollte man es machen. Niemals jemanden mit deiner Karte verschwinden lassen. Wenn der ein Kartenlesegerät hat bist du am .....  .


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

BeeJay warum ist den das FAX so interessant für den Händler? 
Ist ja nur bei Jackall so. Geht Paypal, Banküberweisung, Check und Internet nicht auch? Übrigends hat der Händler nur leichte Problem wenn jemand mit einer geklauten Kreditkarte bezahlt. Du hast die Schwierigkeiten zu Beweisen das es nicht deine eigene Schuld war. Damit die 50€ Regel greift. Deshalb auch nie aus den Augen lassen.

Ich wollte halt nur anmerken das es sehr komisch ist, dass bei Jackall die Sache so gehand habt wird. 
Dort nicht bestellen, ganau das mache ich. LEIDER


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch schon die blaue Swimbait Ashura getestet?
> Was wird das Teil kosten (ich habe nur einen Shop gefunden der ca. 250 verlangt) ?


Meinst du die B&B Big Game Special?
Ich hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand. Allerdings habe ich von meinem (wie du so schön sagst) "Offline Dealer" die mündliche Zusage, dass sie 200€ nicht übersteigen wird - mal sehen.
Leider haben die Jungs sie noch nicht im Laden, aber ich kann Dich auf dem Laufenden halten, falls du möchtest. 


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Mich haut das Barschdekor nicht gerade vom Hocker (auf Forellenförmigen Ködern). Aber der Silberne und French Ayu gehen sicher ganz gut an meinem Renken und Seelauben verseuchten See.


Renken gibt es in unseren Breiten nur in Talsperren, am Rhein dafür viele Barsche in der 15-20cm-Größenordnung. 
Eigentlich erachte ich die Form als nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend. Schau dir das Längen- zu Höhenverhältnis des Arnaud an, der geht als HL Ayu bei uns auch prima...

Ich kann nach der Schonzeit hoffentlich über die "Barschdesignfänge" berichten...
Auf den Longhorn warte ich auch noch... 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zur den Kreditkartendaten - schau mal auf deinen nächten Beleg (von dem der Ladenbesitzer übrigens einen "Durschschlag" hat).
> 
> BeeJay


 
Eine Sache noch.
Das mit dem Durchschlag ist veraltet und darf aus Datenschutzgründen in Deutschland nicht mehr genutzt werden. 
Damit eben niemand deine Daten hat, als ergänzung zu dem Kellner und dem niemals aus den Augen lassen der Karte.


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Arnaud (was für ein depperter Name für einen Köder|uhoh: ) geht doch fast perfekt als Laube durch. Gibts die im Rhein nicht?

Farben fangen Angler (und ich bin ein bekennendes Opfer), aber meine Größten schnappten sich, trotz klarem Wasser, Firetiger und Orange Köder.

Aber bei großen Freiwasserhechten, die fast komplett auf silbrige Narung eingeschossen sind, habe ich mit einem "realistischen" Köder einfach ein besseres Gefühl (vielleicht ist ja heuer endlich eines dieser Monster fällig...).

Weißt du wann die Big-Game Special rauskommt? An meinem Hauptsee ist der Hecht nämlich von 15. März bis 1. April frei .
Ich finde es ganz interessant daß die (franko)japanischen Big-Bait Ruten relativ lang sind (auch mit langem langem Griffstück). Eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil von dem was hier immer propagiert wird.

Am liebsten wäre mir ja diese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber die Versandkosten sind einfach abschreckend:c 

TL,
Al


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Durchschlag ist veraltet und darf aus Datenschutzgründen in Deutschland nicht mehr genutzt werden.


Mag sein ja alles sein, nur finde ich, dass du etwas zu sehr unter der Missbrauchsangst in Sachen Kreditkarte leidest... 
Sicher hat das System einige Mängel, aber ich kenne keinen, der bei I-Netbestellungen im Ausland mit der Kreditkarte Probleme hatte - egal ob Fax oder SSL.

In Sachen Jackall + warum Fax - schreib denen ne Email und frage nach, wenn es dich interessiert.

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Der Arnaud (was für ein depperter Name für einen Köder|uhoh: ) geht doch fast perfekt als Laube durch. Gibts die im Rhein nicht?


Doch, aber Lauben haben normalerweise keie Streifen - aber genau die HL Sunfishes gehen bei uns ganz prima. 
Wer weiss, was der Fisch darin sieht... :q


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du wann die Big-Game Special rauskommt? An meinem Hauptsee ist der Hecht nämlich von 15. März bis 1. April frei.


Ah du Glücklicher...  
Einen Termin haben die Jungs hier auch noch nicht. Bestellt ja, kam aber noch nix. Daher wundert es mich, dass Die Dinger schon in manchen I-Net Shops auftauchen. Ich frag morgen mal nach.


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ganz interessant daß die (franko)japanischen Big-Bait Ruten relativ lang sind (auch mit langem langem Griffstück). Eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil von dem was hier immer propagiert wird.


Das finde ich auch komisch. Ich suche im Moment zwei Baitcatser, eine filigrane für die kleineren Wobblertypen (in etwa wie dein Schmuckstück - schon ausgiebig testgefischt?), und eine für die großen Kaliber...


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Am liebsten wäre mir ja diese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mich auchmal nach den Versandpreisen erkundigt und war geschockt. |scardie: |scardie: |scardie:
Ich muss jetzt leider los, bis später... #h

BeeJay


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Reagier doch nicht (wenn auch nur leicht) eingeschnappt. Ich wollte das anmerken das es so ist. Ist auch merkwürdig das es keine Alternative gibt. Gerne tippe ich meine Daten in ein SSL Verschlüsseltes System ein und wenn was passiert ist halt pech. Angst habe ich nicht gerade, vorsichtig sollte man trotzdem sein. Du gibst doch auch niemanden deine EC Karte und PIN den du nicht kennst. Und genau das wollen die hier.


----------



## schroe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil von dem was hier immer propagiert wird.



Hi Albrecht,
bei der Mephisto ist der Nachteil des langen Unterhandgriffs, (beim Köder "schlagen" hängt man immer in der Jacke) durch den Winkel kompensiert. Machen sich da drüben scheinbar auch ihre Gedanken und schaffen gegen den Trend Abhilfe.

Wie bist du mit deiner Megabass zufrieden?


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe noch nix damit erwischt  aber die Bedingungen waren hier auch wirklich mies.
Im März gehts hier erst wieder richtig los... kanns kaum erwarten (meine Alphas Itö habe ich beim Eisfischen einweihen müssen:c ..war aber gar nicht so schlimm ).

Wenn es mal wieder eine Versandkostenfrei-Aktion bei einem Megabass-Händler gibt werde ich wieder zuschlagen, weil so eine Verarbeitung (und solche Komponenten) habe ich noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen (angeblich sind manche Evergreen Ruten ja noch geiler, aber optisch sicher nicht). 

Zur Big Game Spécial : 259 in D, 249 in F aber bei den Gelben gab's ja auch keine großen Preisunterschiede.


----------



## schroe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> aber optisch sicher nicht



Optisch ist sie ein echter Traum.#6  
Shimano hat auf dem JP Markt auch ein paar optische Schmankerl mehr. Die schaffen es nur leider nicht bis hier in die Läden.
Kosten auch etwas mehr und sind womöglich für den deutschen "Powerpool-Angler" nicht so interessant.:q 
Mich wundert schon, das Gerlinger einige der teuren Gamakatsu Baitcaster ins Programm aufgenommen hat.

Der "Arnaud" wird seinen Namen wohl in Anlehnung an einen der Onkels aus dem Katalog, "Arnaud de Wildenberg" tragen.


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Shimano hat bei uns ja immerhin ein paar schöne Ruten im Programm, aber daß Daiwa im deutschsprachigen Raum nur ihre Diestelstecken verteibt wundert mich.

apropos Daiwa fällt mir ein daß mein Händler auch eine EXIST da hatte... Das ist ja wirklich ein irres Teil:k  Das samtgefütterte Etui setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Arnaud" wird seinen Namen wohl in Anlehnung an einen der Onkels aus dem Katalog, "Arnaud de Wildenberg" tragen.



Zjup, von diesem Herren stammt der Name. 




			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> apropos Daiwa fällt mir ein daß mein Händler auch eine EXIST da hatte... Das ist ja wirklich ein irres Teil Das samtgefütterte Etui setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf.



Kostenpunkt ?


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Meridian:550€, was im vergleich zu Japan eigentlich günstig ist.
Ginrin verlangt auch fast 500.

Zu den Namen: habt ihr mal die Geschichte gehört daß der Name Jack*all* davon kommt weil die Jungs am Anfang Alles kopiert haben und sogar die Namen an's Original angelegt haben?

z.B. Arnaud (Smash Minnow angeleget an Lucky Craft`s Flash Minnow, SK-Pop zu S8-Popper, Bunny zu Sammy)


----------



## schroe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Zu den Namen: habt ihr mal die Geschichte gehört daß der Name Jackall davon kommt weil die Jungs am Anfang Alles kopiert haben und sogar die Namen ans original angelegt haben?



Egal,...........die Dinger taugen.:q


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für deine Kreditkartendaten werden Zahl für Zahl in eine Box gepackt die einen Code trägt.


Nur wenn über ein entsprechendes
Gerät abgerechnet wird, wenn du deine Kreditkarteninfos in einen Webfrontend tippst (wie bei den meisten Onlineshops), sieht das IMHO ganz anders aus - daher wird eine SSL-Verbindung eingesetzt - um die Kreditkarteninfos zu schützen. 
Der Shopbetreiber muss für die Sicherheit deiner Daten sorgen, ansonsten steigen ihm die Kreditkartenunternehmen aufs Dach.


			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Reagier doch nicht (wenn auch nur leicht) eingeschnappt.


Tu ich nicht, nur finde ich diese Diskussion ziemlich sinnfrei. :q

Sagen wir des lieben Friedens willen, dass du in allen Punkten Recht hast und diskutieren wir weiter über Illexmaterial - is besser.

@Albrecht:
Wegen der langen Ruten vermute ich, dass die - nennen wir es mal - "europäisiert" wurden.
Ich bin selbst gespannt, wie die Black & Blue Ruten, vor allem die Baitcaster ausfallen. Bisher hatte ich aber noch keine in der Hand, aber schon die Fühler in Richtung Megabass ausgestreckt (ein paar Angebotsmails stehen aber noch aus).  
Wie wärs mit einer Baitcasterruten-Sammelbestellung? :q |supergri :q

BeeJay


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian:550€, was im vergleich zu Japan eigentlich günstig ist.
> Ginrin verlangt auch fast 500.



550 sind viel Schotter, aber die Rolle ist wirklich nen Sahneteil !!!



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Namen: habt ihr mal die Geschichte gehört daß der Name Jack*all* davon kommt weil die Jungs am Anfang Alles kopiert haben und sogar die Namen an's Original angelegt haben?
> 
> z.B. Arnaud (Smash Minnow angeleget an Lucky Craft`s Flash Minnow, SK-Pop zu S8-Popper, Bunny zu Sammy)



Mhhh, meinste ??? Jackall=Schakal ... würde das _ALL_ nicht auf ALLES geklaut beziehen. Schakal/Jackall ist doch nen geiles Synonym für paar spacige Wobbler ! 

Minnows & Pops gibts doch unendlich viele .. auch als Bezeichnung. Das mit dem Bunny & dem Sammy liegt zwar vielleicht schon näher, aber der Bunny hat, wie ich finde, wirklich was von nem Häschen 

Viel edler finde ich den Fake von Stollenwerk .. JACKALL->JACKSON .. also da liegts auf der Hand & sorgt immer wieder fürn Schmunzler  

basti


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sammelbestellung klingt bei Ruten gut, ich glaube man kann bis zu drei Ruten zum gleichen Preis wie eine Versenden. schick doch mal ne PN an welchen Shop du denkst.

Wegen der Länge: "europäisierung" würde mich wundern, nachdem's die meisten dieser 2m+ Ruten bei uns gar nciht gibt.

Servus,
Albrecht


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Schakal ist aber Jackal... Die Jungens sind hintergründig:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Vielleicht weils JACKAL schon gab ? 

Son Eingeständniss via NAMENSGEBUNG traue ich denen nicht zu.


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wegen Bunny-Sammy: da hab ich mich vertippt, sollte eigentlich Bonnie-Sammy heißen...

Die Jackalls find ich nebenbei cooler als die "Originale"...


----------



## melis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir des lieben Friedens willen, dass du in allen Punkten Recht hast und diskutieren wir weiter über Illexmaterial - is besser.
> BeeJay


 
Ich habe dich immer sehr respektiert, hast mir auch schon ein paar gute tipps gegeben und auch ein paar antworten geliefert. Aber der Unterton musste jetzt auch nicht sein. Einmal drüber schlafen und alles ist vergessen.


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht weils JACKAL schon gab ?
> 
> Son Eingeständniss via NAMENSGEBUNG traue ich denen nicht zu.



Wäre doch irgendwie frech und durchaus lässig  nebenbei: http://www.daerr.de/Artikel/jackall.htm?-session=shop:42F942610320632453xMXT3C3692


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mhhh wer weiss .. letztlich isses eh egal, wie wer was heisst 
Die Dinger taugen ... mehr muss ich nicht wissen.
Vermutlich ists in der heutigen Zeit eh schwer, auch nur irgendwas zu entwickeln, was es nicht so oder so ähnlich schon mal gegeben haben könnte.
Seis nen Song oder nen Wobbler .. 

RESPEKT für jeden der heut noch was erfindet, was die Welt so noch nicht gesehen hat & dazu noch braucht ^^

basti


----------



## vertikal (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> RESPEKT für jeden der heut noch was erfindet, was die Welt so noch nicht gesehen hat & dazu noch braucht ^^basti




Naja, Basti. Würd mir schon reichen, was zu erfinden, was die Welt noch nicht kennt, was alle kaufen und eigentlich keiner braucht. Gibt genug Beispiele dafür und hinterher denkt man immer: Hättste ja auch drauf kommen können!

Aber man kommt halt nicht drauf.................bleiben wir halt arm (und vielleicht glücklicher, wer weiss das schon?):c


----------



## schroe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> bleiben wir halt arm (und vielleicht glücklicher, wer weiss das schon?)



Och, ich könnte auch mit Geld glücklich sein.:q  
Im Privatjet nach Japan,´n paar Tackle-Dealer ausräumen, im Anschluß über die Staaten, ein paar Loomis-Produkte einsammeln, vielleicht noch nebenbei ein paar Musky und ein paar Largemouths packen, .....................Tarpon, Bonefish, Goldmakrele, GT.....................

Abschließend natürlich noch ein paar Bauaufträge an mad abgeben.|supergri 



Tät mir wohl gefallen.|supergri

Würde euch natürlich einladen mitzukommen.#h


----------



## vertikal (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Würde euch natürlich einladen mitzukommen.#h



Feiner Zug von dir, schroe.

Nur, wenn das erledigt ist, was kommt dann?
Find's immer schön, von einem Teil eine Weile zu träumen und mir nach und nach mal einen kleinen Traum erfüllen zu können.

Mit einem Jumbo um die Welt zu fliegen und das Dingen innerhalb von drei Tagen mit Anschaffungen zu füllen muss doch irgendwann mal langweilig werden, meinste nicht?


----------



## schroe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Mit einem Jumbo um die Welt zu fliegen und das Dingen innerhalb von drei Tagen mit Anschaffungen zu füllen muss doch irgendwann mal langweilig werden, meinste nicht?



Hm, ist was dran. :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Jumbo um die Welt zu fliegen und das Dingen innerhalb von drei Tagen mit Anschaffungen zu füllen muss doch irgendwann mal langweilig werden, meinste nicht?


Nö. Das ausprobieren für den Rest des Jahres ist bestimmt spannend! :q


----------



## BeeJay (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Länge: "europäisierung" würde mich wundern, nachdem's die meisten dieser 2m+ Ruten bei uns gar nciht gibt.


Moin Al,

Ich wollte eher darauf hinaus dass Ruten unter 2m (speziell zum "Wobblerballern" auf Hecht) zumindest in D eigentlich kaum gebräuchlich sind, wenn man mal den >50gr Jerkbait-Hype mal außen vor lässt.
Die meisten (Heavy-)Wobblerfreaks, die ich kenne, setzen Triggerruten von 2,40m und länger ein, die paar mit den "unter 2m" Ruten kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. |kopfkrat

Ich denke einfach, dass diesem "Trend" versucht wurde Rechnung zu tragen, eventuell auch deshalb, weil die Jungs bei der "Big Game Special" sicher auch Wolfsbarschangelei im Hinterkopf hatten.
Kann sein dass ich mich täusche, ich bin auf dem Gebiet Baitcaster noch nicht so fit wie ihr. 

USA als Referenz, war ich Längen von mehr als 7' (speziell für schwerere Wobbler) bisher nur auf dem Sektor Musky oder Salzwasser gewohnt.

BeeJay

\Edit: 
Habt ihr in eurem Flieger noch ein Plätzchen frei? :q


----------



## Regentaucher (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Basti: also wenn ich mir die Jackson Wobbels genauer anschaue, kommen diese an die Qualität der Lackierung nicht an JackAll ran. Augenpartie, Audbau des Wobblers und Lauf ähneln sich nicht besonders...

Interessant laifen die schon im Wasser. Gerade die 8cm Mini Hamakuru müssten im Frühjahr gut auf Barsch und Co gehn...mal sehen.

Ahja...Megabass comes:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hy Roman 

Jop, ich habe die Wobbler an sich nicht verpöhnt.
Sehen ja wirklich gut aus ... habe sie auch schon dem einen oder anderen empfohlen 
Mir gings nur um den Namensfake. .. der ist & bleibt nen Lacher 

basti


----------



## Regentaucher (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jep, stimmt. Hatte den Jackson darauf angesprochen als ich den an der strippe habe. Er meinte das wäre purer zufall

Ja nee...is klar  |bla:


----------



## Albrecht (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich hab hier noch ein paar BigBait Ruten zusammengesucht: 

http://www.megabass.com/Orochi.htm

http://www.depsweb.co.jp/index2.html

http://www.evergreen-fishing.com/bass.html

Nicht eine Rute unter 7 feet.

Auf der Suche bin ich bei Lucky Craft noch über diesen Köder gestolpert:






Servus


----------



## BeeJay (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier noch ein paar BigBait Ruten zusammengesucht:
> Nicht eine Rute unter 7 feet.


Ah - hmmm - ok. 
Da war ich wohl auf dem falschen Dampfer... 
Thx, #h

BeeJay


----------



## melis (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kennt einer die Farbbezeichnung bei Jackall von Illex Blue Gill? Den Blue Gill sieht bei Jackall ganz anders aus. Ich suche den 10cc in Blue Gill aber Illex Version. 
Gold Gill sieht auf Fotos ähnlich aus, scheint es aber nicht zu sein.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

HL SUNFISH (BLUE GILL)





oder NOIKE GILL


----------



## melis (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Das Design von Illex mit dem Namen Blue Gill, gibt es das auch beí Jackall? Wenn ja welcher Name ist das Blue Gill kann es nicht sein.

Danke für die Arbeit MERI.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mhh ja versteh schon, aber die Farbe heisst bei denen HL BLUE GILL.
Das sie im Shop nicht mit aufgelistet sind, hat nichts zu sagen, denn in diversen Angeboten findet man sie ja.
Verstehe auch nicht richtig, was Du mit "ILLEX-Version" meinst !?
Die kommen letztlich alle aus dem selben Topf, nur werden halt z.B. für den Vertrieb in Dtl. etwas andere Farben gebastelt, bzw. auch umgekehrt.
Es gibt nun eine neue BLUE GILL Farbvariante, die nicht mehr diese eckigen Stripes hat, sondern ein wenig natürlicher wirkt. Ansonsten sieht HL BLUE GILL genauso dort aus, wie SUNFISH hier. 

basti


----------



## melis (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*





Genau die Farbe meinte ich. Mit den Ecken. Ich hatte mir in Japan den 10cc bestellt und der kam dann als Sunfish. Auf meine Frage beim Händler und Jackall wurde mir geantwortet, Blue Gill und Sunfish sei die gleiche Farbe. Ich suche den 10cc in Blue Gill aber mit den eckigen Streifen wie oben abgebildet. Das meine ich mit Illex Blue Gill. Habe diese Farbe noch nicht bei Jackall gesehen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jop finde ich momentan auch nirgends, ist früher oder später aber garantiert dabei 

basti


----------



## darksnake (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habe jetzt auch einige wobbler in japan gekauft mal sehen ob das mit dem versand so klappt___


----------



## darksnake (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*







Den habe ich gerade in japan ersteigert


----------



## geforce100 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin,
beim Stöbern bin ich grad über den Dam Effzett Snake Diver gestolpert und muss sagen dass der meinem Illex Deka Hamakuro R ziemlich ähnlich sieht (3-teilig...steile Tauchschaufel...flachlaufend) jetzt wollt ich euch Fragen ob schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem Köder hat denn er ist mit 5.95 euro doch noch ein ganzes Stück günstiger als die Illex und wäre dann ja evtl. eine Alternative.
Nebenbei gesagt bin ich mit meinem Illex überaus zufrieden.

MfG geforce100


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Den habe ich gerade in japan ersteigert



Ist ja schön für Dich, jedoch brauchste uns nun nicht jeden einzelnen von Dir ersteigerten/gekauften Wobbler vorstellen !

*@geforce* .. man sollte Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen & dieser Vergleich Illex<->Dam hätte diesen Charakter. Sicherlich begründet der sehr günstige Preis die z.B. verwendeten Komponenten .. die letztlich ne Gesamtqualität ausmachen. Wenn Du jedoch pers. mit den DM Wobblern Erfolg hast oder fischen möchtest, steht Dir nichts im Wege ... Ich wünsche Dir dafür maximale Erfolge ! Petri ... basti #h #6


----------



## Veit (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				geforce100 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> beim Stöbern bin ich grad über den Dam Effzett Snake Diver gestolpert und muss sagen dass der meinem Illex Deka Hamakuro R ziemlich ähnlich sieht (3-teilig...steile Tauchschaufel...flachlaufend) jetzt wollt ich euch Fragen ob schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem Köder hat denn er ist mit 5.95 euro doch noch ein ganzes Stück günstiger als die Illex und wäre dann ja evtl. eine Alternative.
> Nebenbei gesagt bin ich mit meinem Illex überaus zufrieden.
> 
> MfG geforce100


Vergiss es, die Dinger sind Schrott!


----------



## darksnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Meridian
Da es hier nicht nur so suuuper tolle Menschen gibt wie du einer seien willst, dachte ich das so vielleicht Fragen aufkommen und ich behilflich seien kann, wie wo wann man in Japan Jackall Produkte ersteigern kann...
Habe eineige PM`s bekommen und denke konnte mind. 4 leuten helfen die jetzt wissen wie man in japan einkauft!!!
Wo ist dein Problem ob dieser Tread nun 20 oder 20000 Beiträge hat ist doch relativ egal oder haste damit irgendwelche Probleme???
Ließ dir mal dein letztes Post durch und dann denk mal drüber noch von wegen ich will hier keinen streit anzetteln ich kann hier rein posten was ich möchte!!!
UND NICHT WAS DU MÖCHTEST!!! #q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian
> Da es hier nicht nur so suuuper tolle Menschen gibt wie du einer seien willst, dachte ich das so vielleicht Fragen aufkommen und ich behilflich seien kann, wie wo wann man in Japan Jackall Produkte ersteigern kann...


Bleib mal locker Junge !
Die bist nen Profilneurotiker .. muss das hier mal so klipp & klar darstellen .. haben das bereits in deinen ICQ-Spams erkannt.
Wem bist Du eigentlich behilflich, mit Sätzen wie: _"Den habe ich gerade in japan ersteigert"_ ??? Mir fehlt die Logik !
Das Thema *WIE & WO* hatten wir bereits X-Mal & etwas mehr Eigenengagement darfst Du den anderen ruhig zutrauen !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eineige PM`s bekommen und denke konnte mind. 4 leuten helfen die jetzt wissen wie man in japan einkauft!!!


Hoffe, Du haust uns nicht wieder die Taschen voll, wie schon sooft. Denn mittlerweile glaube ich Dir KEIN Wort mehr, von dem was Du sagst !
Eine erfundene Story nach der anderen ! Einfach unglaublich !!!



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ließ dir mal dein letztes Post durch und dann denk mal drüber noch von wegen ich will hier keinen streit anzetteln ich kann hier rein posten was ich möchte!!!
> UND NICHT WAS DU MÖCHTEST!!! #q


Ich lese meinen letzten Post durch & will, dass Du uns hier nicht die Taschen vollhaust ! THATS ALL !!! Und genau deshalb kannst Du soviel schreiben, wie Du magst ... solange Du irgendwann mal bei der Wahrheit bleibst !

KOF
meridian

p.s.: Sorry all fürs Off-Topic .. werde mich dazu jetzt nicht weiter äussern um dem Thread mal seine Ursprungsfunktion zu lassen ... nächster Choice --> IGNORE


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hehe...Basti#h  soviel Aufregung am heiligen Sonntagmorgen:q 

Jep, der DAM ist defenitiv nicht das was er darstellt!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...Basti#h  soviel Aufregung am heiligen Sonntagmorgen:q



Liegt eventuell auch an Deiner Username-Unterzeile 
_"Angelholiker auf Entzug"_ ^^

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch 3en ... LG basti


----------



## darksnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Was gibt es denn nicht zu glauben???
Klärt mich mal jemand auf??? #c

@ meridian   schau mal nach wer den tread erstellt hat wenn er dir nicht gefällt, bleib halt weg!!!
Und Leute anzumachen weil sie posten was sie wollen halte ich fuer ne sehr krumme sache....

Ich denke du bist eifersüchtig weil nun viele andere in Japan bestellen und nicht nur du alleine!
Also ich sach nur tja pech gehabt


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bleibt doch ruhig - und wenn Ihr meint miteinander Stress haben zu müssen (und warum auch immer, und wer angefangen oder wer nicht aufhören will ist da vollkommen wurscht!!) - macht das privat untereinander aus und nicht hier öffentlich im Forum - Dazu isses nämlich NICHT!! da.


----------



## darksnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Naja zurück zum Thema:

Ikura weiß zufällig jemand bei welchen Ködern von illex ( Jackall) man Ikura als Farbe bekommen kann?
Finde das diese Farbe ziemlich gut und Naturgetreu aussieht könnte nen zanderkiller werden nur:
1. habe ich sie noch nie gefischt
und 2. frage ich mich ob es diese Farbe als Squirrel o. Rs 225 oder so gibt?
Kenne sie bis jetzt nur beim Divin Chubby aber das is ja eher nen sehr sehr klener Wobbler.

Bei welchem Anderen Köder finde ich diese Farbe???|wavey:



_Bleibt doch ruhig - und wenn Ihr meint miteinander Stress haben zu müssen (und warum auch immer, und wer angefangen oder wer nicht aufhören will ist da vollkommen wurscht!!) - macht das privat untereinander aus und nicht hier öffentlich im Forum - Dazu isses nämlich NICHT!! da._ *Vielen Dank Daumen hoch!!!!*


----------



## Case (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Interssier mich auch grad bischen mehr für Wobbler. Aber Ilex scheint mir eher eine Lebenseinstellung zu sein als ein Angelköder.? Ich bestell mir jetzt mal jetzt mal meinen ersten Zalt. Vielleicht bin ich in paar Jahren auch bereit für Ilex.

Case


----------



## darksnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Case in ein paar jahren werden die bestimmt auch etwas billiger sein! #6


----------



## Case (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das glaub ich noch nicht mal. Wenn man sieht wie die gefertigt sind, sind die hohen Preise gerechtfertigt. Wunderschöne Teile...wirklich. Zu Schade zum Angeln.


Case


----------



## darksnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

das stimmt aber ich bin mir sehr sicher das die in der herstellung gar nicht soo teuer sind aber das ist ja überall auf der Welt so aber die ersten Angebote von illex kamen ja schon z.b. nen 2 er set Hammer  + Meke meke für 19.95€ da sieht man schon das sie langsam billiger werden!
Gleicht sich dann mit der mehrwertsteuererhöhung wieder aus!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bestell mir jetzt mal jetzt mal meinen ersten Zalt.



hy Case.

Wenn Du Interesse am Zalt hast, entscheide Dich NICHT für den Suspending !
Der Floating hat einen bedeutend aktiveren Lauf !
Generell steht der Zalt bei mir nicht an einer der ersten Stellen bzgl. Wobblerwahl. Liegen bei mir eher ganz unten in den Kisten & bekommen das Wasser eigentlich nie zu Gesicht !
Hast Du Dir schon den ZAM angeschaut ? Diesem Modell traue ich bedeutend mehr zu .. in Größen >16cm echte Hechtgranaten ! 



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ meridian schau mal nach wer den tread erstellt hat wenn er dir nicht gefällt, bleib halt weg!!!
> Und Leute anzumachen weil sie posten was sie wollen halte ich fuer ne sehr krumme sache....
> 
> Ich denke du bist eifersüchtig weil nun viele andere in Japan bestellen und nicht nur du alleine!
> Also ich sach nur tja pech gehabt



LOL ... junge, junge, junge, da spricht die Lebenserfahrung ! #q 
..achso, Glückwunsch zur Erstellung des Threads ! Kauf Dir was von ! #6 

mfg
basti


----------



## Case (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ meridian,
ich geb zu dass ich mich beim Zalt von der Werbung hab breitschlagen lassen. Hab mir einen 11cm floating im Hechtdekor bestellt. Für unsere Verhältnisse völlig ausreichend von der Größe her. Na, und wenn er nicht taugt...dann landet er halt auch in meiner Kunstködergallerie.:q 


Case


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Case: Zalt im Hechtdekor (Farbe 34) - eine gute Wahl#6 

Hatte beim schleppen mit dem selben Dekor allerdings in 14 cm einige gute Hechte dran!.

Basti: nu lass doch den jungen


----------



## darksnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ regentaucher 
ich verstehe auch gar nicht was diesen Menschen soooo sehr aufregt #c 
Ich sage nichts mehr dazu aber was ist mit meiner Frage wegen der Farbe kennste die?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen !

Warum redest Du in der 3ten Person ? Was mich an Dir so aufregt hab ich nun schon mehr als deutlich gesagt, Münchhausen !

Im übrigen (Zitat Darksnake):
_"Ich denke du bist eifersüchtig weil nun viele andere in Japan bestellen und nicht nur du alleine!
Also ich sach nur tja pech gehabt"_

..sollte es Dich die Bohne interessieren, auf wen ich eifersüchtig bin .. nur eines dazu: Ganz sicher nicht auf nen Plasteklapperköder oder jemanden der diesen besitzt !
Denkst Du auch, bevor Du sprichst oder berühren sich da oben 2 Kabel ??? .. also ich sach nur tja pech gehabt !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Und Leute anzumachen weil sie posten was sie wollen halte ich fuer ne sehr krumme sache....


Gebe ich gerne zurück !

KOF


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> @ meridian,
> ich geb zu dass ich mich beim Zalt von der Werbung hab breitschlagen lassen. Hab mir einen 11cm floating im Hechtdekor bestellt. Für unsere Verhältnisse völlig ausreichend von der Größe her. Na, und wenn er nicht taugt...dann landet er halt auch in meiner Kunstködergallerie.:q
> Case



Hy Case !

Wird schon taugen ... wenn nicht, versuche halt einfach mal den Zam !
Der sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich vielversprechend aus ... ist es aber dennoch 
Fischst Du nicht eh eher in den flachen Flüssen bei Euch dort oben ?

mfg
basti


----------



## Dorschi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Darksnake frag doch einfach mal, wer alles vor Dir schon auf den Dreh mit Japan gekommen ist! Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie wenig schnell Du warst!


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Darum geht es ja gar nicht!
Lies dir den gesamten Tread durch und du merkst was ab geht is klar das du zu meridian hälst vielleicht solltet ihr euch zusammen in ein Bettchen legen und mal ne runde drüber Pennen Habe auch schon Mails von vielen Leuten bekommen die mich fragen warum ich auf euren schei... überhaupt antworte...
Die leute die genau wissen wollten wie das in japan geht konnten bei meridian nicht anpendeln. Bei mir schon!
Nur jetzt was hat das Thema ( wer fischt mit illex )  mit einer zwischenmenschlichen Beziehung zu tuen
Ich poste ein foto und schreibe drunter den habe ich in japan ersteigert keine 2 min später kommen die erstem pn`s ob ich vielen das mal im icq genauer erklären könnte! Dann schreibt ein Gewisser Herr mit dicken ... das das mit ist sowas yu posten viele fanden es aber gar nicht so doof!!!
Warum kann man den Scheiß hier nicht lassen?
Es machen einfach alle den A... ein wenig mehr zu und wir reden über das Thema Illex und über nichts anderes genau so war der Tread gedacht als ich ihn erstellte!
Ich bitte auch alle Leute die nur Pöbeln wollen sich einfach mal herauszuhalten diese menschen sind hier unerwünscht!!!!!
Hatte nen Paar posts vorher was wegen einer Illex Farbe gefragt aber noch keine Antort bekommen währe sehr fro wenn noch eine kommen würde!!!


----------



## Albrecht (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

#d 





			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> ... nen 2 er set Hammer  + Meke meke für 19.95€ da sieht man schon das sie langsam billiger werden!
> Gleicht sich dann mit der mehrwertsteuererhöhung wieder aus!!!



Da zeigt sich was die Ladenhüter sind...

Wie ist das mit der Mwst. zu verstehen?

Gibt's schon Neuigkeiten von der Black&Blue Serie? Wo stehen sie schon im Laden? 
Mein Offline-Dealer wird da leider keine guten Angebote machen (Big Game S. €270 #d ). 
Ein Freund von mir hat die Rute in Frankreich schon testen können und war durchaus angetan.

TL,
AL


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Albrecht:

Das mit der Mehrwertsteuer ist so: Wenn unsere Regierung die Mehrwertsteuer anhebt und illex billiger wird klärt sich das mit dem billiger werden auch wieder...
Die black an blu serie findest du im Online shop z.B. hier: www.angelcenter-kassel.de nen anderen link kenne ich noch nicht lasse mich aber gerne belehren!
Da sind die Preise auch eigendlich sehr angenehm


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> #d Da zeigt sich was die Ladenhüter sind...


Zustimmung !



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> #d Wie ist das mit der Mwst. zu verstehen?


Frage ich mich auch |kopfkrat 



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man den Scheiß hier nicht lassen?


Schweigen soll helfen, Münchhausen !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltet ihr euch zusammen in ein Bettchen legen und mal ne runde drüber Pennen


Vielleicht solltest Du auch endlich mal die beiden Kabel da oben wieder voneinander trennen !? 



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die leute die genau wissen wollten wie das in japan geht konnten bei meridian nicht anpendeln.


Münchhausen .. mich wundert immer wieder wo Du Dein geballtes Wissen, besonders über meine Kontakte mit anderen Mitgliedern, herbeziehst !¿ Kannst Du Aufklärung verschaffen ?



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte auch alle Leute die nur Pöbeln wollen sich einfach mal herauszuhalten diese menschen sind hier unerwünscht!!!!!


Dann machs mal gut !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte nen Paar posts vorher was wegen einer Illex Farbe gefragt aber noch keine Antort bekommen ...


Warum nur !?  

Achso Darksnake, HIER noch ein Link, speziell für Dich ! Ist nur nett gemeint !

KOF


----------



## Dorschi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

|muahah: |muahah: |good: 
Kein weiterer Kommentar ! Zurück zum Thema!
Irgendwo lungert auch noch ein Meke in meiner Köderbox. Na ja würde ich sagen. Vielleicht muß ich an der Führung arbeiten. Mein Fall sind da eher Arnaud, squirrel, 10cc, cherry und Chubby.
Hat einer von Euch eine Quelle für dd Chubbys?


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Meridian
Bist ne Komische gestalt und musst jetzt schon beleidigend werden wenn ich schreiben würde was ich über dich denke würdeste anfangen zu weinen aber sowas gehört in ein Anglerboard nicht rein!!!
Also halte dich einfach aus diesem Tread raus such dir nen anderes Thema wo du pöbeln kannst hoffe du triffst mal den richtigen!
Kann nur wiederholden das einige Mitglieder gesagt haben sie mögen dich auch nicht u.a. was mich in meiner Aussage nur bestärkt und ich denke du solltest deine Fangberichte hier hereinstellen und dich freuen aber Menschlich gesehen bist du nen voll Kaputter 
Naja der Spruch gegen dich kommt nit von mir habe ich nur so geschrieben bekommen von einem mit mehr Posts wie du der dich auch net mag aber mir solls egal seien ich Will über illex Reden und nicht über dich!
Wenn du über dich reden magst mach nen eigenen Tread auf...

@ Dorschi
Weiter oben habe ich nen link gepostet da mal schauen oder nachfragen der besorgt dir eigendlich alles...


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Zum thema Hammer sage ich nur:






Am edersee von Illex-fischer
is nen hammer in Pink und das war kein Zufall....
Kein Ladenhüter


----------



## Regentaucher (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Heya... was seid ihr aggressiv drauf, wird Zeit das die Gewässer schmelzen 

Meke Meke und der Hammer....ich habe einige Kunden die extrem gut darauf gefangen haben und wiederum einige andere die mit den beiden extrem Schneider waren. Liegt vielleicht am Führungsstil, wer weiß?  Gerade die Farbe Pink soll sehr fängig sein (ich hatte noch nie was drauf), schade das Illex diese anscheinend einstampfen möchte. Genauso wie den LDS...


----------



## Dorschi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na da bin ich doch beim richtigen gelandet ! Roman hast Du dd Chubbys?
Meine Arnaud- Bestellung wartet auch noch auf die Rutenspitze. Dann wird der Zettel ja noch länger!


----------



## Case (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Case !
> 
> Wird schon taugen ... wenn nicht, versuche halt einfach mal den Zam !
> Der sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich vielversprechend aus ... ist es aber dennoch
> ...



Meridian,
für unsere flachen Flüsse sind Wobbler nicht geeignet. Man verliert einfach zu viele. Sei es durch Bäume im Wasser ( die ständig wo anders liegen ) als auch durch Bäume am Ufer in denen man gern hängen bleibt. Deshalb hab ich bisher wenig mit Wobbler geangelt. Ich befische auch noch Seen mit einer Wassertiefe von ca. 4 Metern. Da sehe ich mein Einsatzgebiet für Wobbler, da man diese in einer recht genau definierten Tiefe fischen kann. Hab mir letztes Jahr schon paar Rapallas gekauft und auch damit gefangen. Aber mein Einsatz von Wobblern beträgt beim Hechtfischen max. 20%. Beim Forellenangeln im Bach mindestens 50% mit steigender Tendenz ( Salmos/Rappalas). Ich halte Wobbler generell für gute Köder und will mich da mal langsam auch beim Hecht rantasten.  Deshalb hab ich mich hier eigentlich auch eingeklinkt. Aber das Thema Ilex ist für mich einfach zu unüberschaubar. Zu viele Sorten, zu viele Farben, kein echter Favorit. 

Case


----------



## BeeJay (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's schon Neuigkeiten von der Black&Blue Serie? Wo stehen sie schon im Laden?


Angeblich wird die nächste Lieferung im Zeitraum vom 1.3.-3.3. im Zentrallager in F erwartet. Wie lange es danach noch dauert, bis die Händler sie ausgeliefert bekommen - damit halten sch die Jungs noch sehr bedeckt. 
Ich wette aber einen Arnaud drauf, dass die Jungs bei Sensas/Illex jetzt schon genau wissen, dass die Nachfrage die aktuell verfügbare Liefermenge um ein vielfaches übersteigt. :q


			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner erwartet von Dir ne proppe gefüllte Köderbox !
> Was Du erwirbst & was auch nicht, ist & bleibt allein Dir überlassen .. es geht einzig darum, geäusserte Meinungen auf Tatsachen zu begründen!


In dem Punkt stimme ich mit Meridian vollkommen überein. Es geht hier nicht darum, eine lückenlose Sammlung von High-End Wobbern vorzuzeigen. Informationen, warum/wann/wo/wie man einen Wobbler einsetzt sind gefragt. Mit Aussagen wie "der Wobbler ist saugut", kann man nichts anfangen.

Beispiel (s.o.) Aragon: in großen Gewässern geschleppt geht der Krachmacher unter Umständen ganz gut, an unseren Gewässern fangen wir beim Uferfischen mit einem Squirrel, Cherry oder Arnaud (Köderdekor, Angeltiefe, Rute+Rolle+Schnur gleich) trotzdem mehr. Tipps zu dem Ködern ohne Angabe der Randbedingungen am Gewässer sind zwar gut gemeint, trotzdem wenig sinnvoll. #6 


			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine ahnung deswegen frage ich ja!


Das darfst du, nur wenn jede Wobblerneuanschaffung hier gepostet würde, fällt der Netto-Informationsgehalt dieses Threads drastisch in den Keller. :q

Du kannst aber ganz sicher davon ausgehen, dass Leute "Kategorie Basti", die ja zweifelsohne über ein entsprechend großes Köderarsenal verfügen, proportional dazu den entsprechenden Erfahrungsschatz aufbauen konnten.  
Falls es Dir wirklich darum geht Infos zu erhalten, finde ich deine "Taktik" hier im Thread etwas kontraproduktiv. 


			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Ilex scheint mir eher eine Lebenseinstellung zu sein als ein Angelköder.?


Och, eigentlich nicht. Man muss als einziges seine persönliche, finanzielle "Schmerzgrenze" bei der Wobbleranschaffung etwas nach oben korrigieren. |supergri 
Ich war am Anfang auch mehr als skeptisch, ob sich das wirklich auszahlen würde. Beim Fischen merkte ich aber bald, dass die Bauart und Lackierung der Köder nicht nur mich im Laden, sondern auch die Fische zu verführen vermag. 
Ich finde es schade, wenn man als Illexbesitzer immer mal wieder in die Material- & Markenfetischistenecke gedrängt wird - nicht von dir, keine Sorge. 

Ich hab da aber mal nachgerechnet...
Meine Wobblerverlustrate liegt in etwa bei etwa einem Wobbler pro 30h Spinnfischen und das trotz sehr "totholz-" und "steinschüttungeverseuchter" Gewässer. Selbst wenn der Wobber 20€/Stück kosten würde, liegen ich immernoch unterhalb der Kosten, die z.B. beim normalen Friedfischangeln für Köder und Futter anfallen würde *und* man fängt die schmackhafteren Fische. :q
Aus dem Blickwinkel betrachtet ist die "Illexerei" doch recht günstig...  
#h

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Naja der Spruch gegen dich kommt nit von mir habe ich nur so geschrieben bekommen von einem mit mehr Posts wie du der dich auch net mag aber mir solls egal seien ich Will über illex Reden und nicht über dich!



Hey dunkelschnäik,
wenn du zur Bestärkung deiner merkwürdigen Thesen andere User für dich ins Feld führen willst, dann nenn gefälligst auch Namen.

Den Rest mach per PN oder besser, im kompensatorischen "Arbeitskreis" mit deinen anonymen Vasallen aus.

Zu Meke und Hammer kann ich nichts beitragen.


----------



## Dorschi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Und schroe schon was geordert?


----------



## Dorschi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Leute es gibt doch die Ignorierliste!


----------



## schroe (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Dorschi,
nein, noch nicht. Aber vielen Dank für die Hints, werden noch gebraucht.|wavey: 



> Leute es gibt doch die Ignorierliste!



Schon richtig. Aktiviere ich aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## BeeJay (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@schroe:
Die von darksnake angeführten Fänge auf obige Köder am Edersee zählen in in meinen Augen nur zur Hälfte, da sie mit Schlepphilfsmitteln (ich glaube es waren Downrigger) auf Tiefe gebracht wurden. Als reine Wurfköder (also für den "Otto-Normal" Uferangler) kommen sie bei mir nur unter "ferner liefen"...

Auf Rapfen am Rhein gehen sie im Sommer gut, wobei ich sie definitiv nicht zu meinen favorisierten Ködern zähle. 
Vielleicht komme ich ja doch noch dazu, am Atlantik- oder an der Nordseeküste auf Wolfsbarsche zu angeln. :q

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> wobei ich sie definitiv nicht zu meinen favorisierten Ködern zähle.



Hi BeeJay,
alles klar, .........habe verstanden.

Bin dir noch die Antwort zum Thema "Tacklejet" schuldig. Selbstredend hast du eine Boardkarte. Fürchte nur, ich werde bis Anno 2386 sparen müssen.:c 







Versuche die Tage mal durchzuklingeln.


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Joar der Hammer wurde am edersee mit dem Rigger gefischt!
Habe selber noch nichts drauf gefangen aber als Ladenhüter würde ich sie auch net beyeichnen und im set für 10€ waren die echt sehr günstig!
Ich habe den Hammer in unserem Hafenbecken gefischt und finde seinen  Lauf gar nicht soooo übel! Kann mir den Im Sommer als Oberflächenköder sehr gut vorstellen!


--->Warum können wir nicht einfach so weiter reden über das Thema illex und selbst wenn wir zusammen jeden einzigen köder durchgehen is das nicht so schlimm wie sich hier zu streiten oder???

@ Beejay
wenn du es so ausdrückst wie du mit dem abbilden meines neu gekauften Wobblers dann verstehe ich dass nur wenn einer dermaßen penetrant von der seite anpisst finde ich das schei....


----------



## Pernod (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Blindschleiche ähm Darksnake

Ich lese hier ja nun auch schon ´ne Weile mit und kann absolut nicht verstehen,dass du vor lauter Wut (oder geistiger Umnachtung) anfängst,diverse Leute übelst zu beschimpfen (siehe zB. -->Es machen einfach alle den A... ein wenig mehr zu ).Ich denke dass alle sehr gut wissen,was du damit meinst.Mit solchen Sprüchen macht man sich sicherlich keine Freunde.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wie lange ist es her, dass ich *ALLE!!!* gebeten habe einen dem Board hier entsprechenden Ton anzuschlagen??
Oder muss ich das hier dichtmachen?


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also wie gesagt an mir soll es nicht liegen Pöbeld der andere nicht pöbele ich nicht!
Und @ All ich kann nur wiederholen ich habe das Thema eröffnet, um hier über illex zu sprechen alle die ihre meinung nicht ohne pöbeln o.ä. vertreten können oder gleich ausfallend werden können ja wegbleiben!° ich habe mit dem Müll nicht angefangen!
Ich lasse es ab jetzut und ich hoffe alle anderen auch und damit is das Thema Streit in diesem Tread gegessen hoffe ich!

Unterhalten wir uns über hochwertige wobbler! :m

q Pernod das war nen aufruf den Mist zu lassen und wieder etwas besinnlich zu werden!


----------



## Pernod (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich verstehe deinen Post jetzt nicht so ganz.Du schreibst auf der einen Seite folgendes -->  alle die ihre meinung nicht ohne pöbeln o.ä. vertreten können oder gleich ausfallend werden können ja wegbleiben! Dann musst du andererseits aber auch die Konsequenz ziehen und dich selber daran halten.


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Klar 
1. ich habe nicht angefangen mit sämtlichen streits
2. ich war einer der ersten die versucht haben diesen beizulegen 
und 3. Es wurde doch nun nen Machtwort von wegen Treadschließung gesprochen und deswegen bitte nur noch Produktives Posten!


----------



## schroe (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Laßt es jetzt gut sein Männers.
Der da oben bringt es fertig und schließt den Thread wirklich noch. Den "Schuppenaalen" wollte er auch "Gewalt" antun.
Wär doch schade, dafür hat das Thema zu viele Rosinen und jeder pickt sich eben die Seinen.


----------



## darksnake (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

sehr schön Hr. Schroe
Alles wird gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Der da oben bringt es fertig und schließt den Thread wirklich noch.


Da haste verdammt wahr )


----------



## schroe (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian
> Bist ne Komische gestalt und musst jetzt schon beleidigend werden wenn ich schreiben würde was ich über dich denke würdeste anfangen zu weinen aber sowas gehört in ein Anglerboard nicht rein!!!


Danke für das Kompliment, Münchhausen ! #h 
Weinen tue ich jeden Tag aufs neue, wenn ich hier reinblicken muss ... es tut mir so leid für Dich ! :c 



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Also halte dich einfach aus diesem Tread raus such dir nen anderes Thema wo du pöbeln kannst hoffe du triffst mal den richtigen!


Ich denke, den "richtigen" gefunden zu haben !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nur wiederholden das einige Mitglieder gesagt haben sie mögen dich auch nicht u.a. was mich in meiner Aussage nur bestärkt und ich denke du solltest deine Fangberichte hier hereinstellen und dich freuen aber Menschlich gesehen bist du nen voll Kaputter
> Naja der Spruch gegen dich kommt nit von mir habe ich nur so geschrieben bekommen von einem mit mehr Posts wie du der dich auch net mag ..


Diese Aussage hat genauso viele handfeste Fakten, wie Deine fachlichen Argumente bzgl. der Köder ...
_"der ist toll" "der fängt gut" "der ist billig"_.
*R-E-S-P-E-K-T* !
Menschlich gesehen bin ich ne totale Flachzange ... das hast Du richtig erkannt !
Aber wie Du ja selber wissen wirst, kann man da manchmal pers. nichts dafür ! :g 
Schön das Du Rückhalt von Deinen "Freunden" bekommst .. vielleicht können jene Dir helfen,
das besagte Problem mit den Drähten endlich zu lösen !?
Hier noch ne Lebenshilfe !

_"..von einem mit mehr Posts wie du der dich auch net mag.."_
Der Spruch klingt als käme er aus dem Munde meiner 5 jährigen Tochter |kopfkrat

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Kleine Empfehlung für den Sride aussprech ..
Da ja ab demnächst auch dieser Köder in den Regalen liegen wird .. leider zu
einem etwas höherem Preis (ca. 30,-€) .. kleine Beschreibung dessen, was er kann .. oder aber nicht.
Der Sride erscheint hierzulande zwar leider nur in einer Größe (12,5cm), was
aber die vermutlich konventionellere Größe ist.
Er hat eine relativ hohe Sinkgeschwindigkeit & kann somit auch in tieferen
Gewässern gefischt werden. Ein klassischer Köder für die Art des Twitchens,
denn beim tristen Einholen, entpuppt er sich als faule Socke & zeigt gar keine Aktion.
Wenn er aber halbwegs vernünftig getwitched wird, erblickt das Auge des
Anglers, einen verdammt realitischen anmutenden Köder.
Besonders gut, wurde aufgrund der kleinen Flosse am unteren Hinterteil den
ansonsten manchmal geschehenden Verdrehungen des Gesamtköders
entgegengewirkt. Gerade nicht korrekt austarierte getwichte Köder neigen zur
Verdrehung. Muss nicht fangmindernd sein, kann aber der Kontrolle des
Köders etwas störend entgegenwirken.
Lackierung & Verarbeitung: 1A
Somit ist der Sride ein Spitzenköder für flache, bis mitteltiefe Gewässer,
vorrangig stehende oder langsam fließende. Hauptbeute stellen eindeutig
Hecht, Barsch & Rapfen dar.







meridian

*"Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, daß man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger." K.T.*​


----------



## leipziger21 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

lese das thema auch schon einige zeit mit und muss nun auchmal meinen senf abgeben



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian
> Bist ne Komische gestalt und musst jetzt schon beleidigend werden wenn ich schreiben würde was ich über dich denke würdeste anfangen zu weinen aber sowas gehört in ein Anglerboard nicht rein!!!



mh wer in diesem thread hier beleidigend wird |kopfkrat 



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltet ihr euch zusammen in ein Bettchen legen und mal ne runde drüber Pennen





			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreibt ein Gewisser Herr mit dicken ...





			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Es machen einfach alle den A... ein wenig mehr zu und wir reden über das Thema Illex



darksnake denke solche poastings zeugen von deiner reife 



> Kann nur wiederholden das einige Mitglieder gesagt haben sie mögen dich auch nicht u.a. was mich in meiner Aussage nur bestärkt



denke die anderen user sind alt genug wenn sie probleme mit meridian haben diese ihm persönlich zu sagen und nicht über einen 3 


ps : solche leute wie dich mag ich im www immer tolle sprüche klopfen aber im reallife wenn man sich gegenüber steht dann versinken sie im boden 
tollen hecht hast in deine avantar hatte der schon das mindestmaß


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> > Der da oben bringt es fertig und schließt den Thread wirklich noch.
> 
> 
> Da haste verdammt wahr )


Immer näher dran, da scheinbar immer einige ihre Schreibfinger nicht stillhalten können oder wollen und meinen, ihre persönlichen Streitereien immer weiter ausdiskutieren zu müssen.


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So Jungs und nun wieder zurück zum Thema! MIR HAT IMMER NOCH KEINER GESAGT, WO ICH CHUBBYS UND DIE dd FORM DER CHUBBYS HERBEKOMME! ICH SCHREIE HIER AUCH GLEICH UND MACHE WAS DICHT: NÄMLICH MEINEN MUND!


----------



## BeeJay (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Haben die hier schon x-mal genannten Onlinehändler nix auf Lager?

\Edit 1: es gibt übrigens nur einen *D*iving Chubby, keinen *D*eep*D*iving Chubby. 
\Edit 2: dein Postfach ist voll.... 
Gruß, #h

BeeJay


----------



## holzi70 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Dorschi,

versuch es mal mal im angelcenter Kassel (ist auch Bordpartner), der hat schon eine sehr gute Auswahl. Ich war letzten Freitag im Laden und da hatte er noch eine ganze Menge Auswahl an Diving Chubby´s.#h 

Hoffe #c dir geholfen zu haben.

bis denne


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Postfach ist wieder leer! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## rudlinger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch fischt mit Illex wobblern und was sind eure erfahrung?
> hat auch jemand ein link wo man die bekommt?
> Bitte nich soo lange um den heißen brei herumreden einfach sagen was gefangen welcher wobbler usw.! Vielen dank finde sie zwar teuer aber denke sie sind ihr geld wert!



Hallo,
ich fische nicht mit den Dingern, da ich 15 - 35 € für nen Köder einfach zu teuer finde. Da macht mir das Angeln ja gar keinen Spass mehr, wenn ich so ein Teil verlier!
PS.: Der wahre Fischer fängt mit allem


----------



## köderfischer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Und was kann ich bitte dafür das Dir die Dinger zu teuer sind?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kann ich bitte dafür das Dir die Dinger zu teuer sind?



Glaube nicht, dass er Dich persönlich damit gemeint hat ! *IHM* sind sie halt zu teuer !
Wenns Dir passt, isses doch OK ! |bla:


----------



## Kurzer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen,

ein sehr interessanter Thread hier, wenn man das weniger Themenbezogen raus läßt. Nichts für ungut.

Was zeichnet einen typischen Illexwobbler aus? Mich interessiert ob es einen spürbaren unterschied zwischen Rapala.- und Illexwobblern gibt. Mal von den Farben abgesehen.


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

OOOOOOOOCH Jungenz das mit dem Preis hatten wir doch schon geklärt.
Angeln kann man auch mit einem Knüppel und Paketschnur.
Wir sind aber Ästheten und angeln auch mit ästhetischen Wobblern  und wenn sich da Designer XY dran zu schaffen gemacht hat, um ein besseres Aussehen oder einen guten Lauf hinzukriegen, wird das teurer.
Ist bei Euren Autos auch so. Ein Trabbi oder Panda bringt Euch auch von A nach B, und wenn ein Audi mehr kostet, schreit Ihr doch da auch nicht.
Wobei, wenn ich recht nachdenke, sind die Dinger schon ganz schön teuer 

Wie sagt mein Kumpel immer "Was lernt uns das?      Nüscht" 
Uaaaaa Meridian  ein Graus, oder?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

zjup, Illex sind immer aus PLASTE , sehr viele Rapala's aus Balsa.
Es wird einfach mehr wert auf Natürlichkeit gelegt, bedingt durch Lackierung & kleinen Details wie LivingEyes, angedeuteten Flossenpartien.
Drillinge & Sprengringe sind eine Stufe höher zu stellen als jene von Rapala.
Es gibt bei Illex-Ködern nicht nur Tungsten-Kugeln die den Geräuschpegel bedienen sollen, sondern auch jene, welche für eine bessere Wurfqualität verantwortlich sind. Das heisst, dass schwere große Kugeln im Flug, aus ihrer "Mulde" herausrollen & den Schwerpunkt auf das Hinterteil des Köders verlagern, sodass dieser geradlinig & ohne Überschläge fliegt .. was eine geringfügig weitere Wurfdistanz zur Folge hat. Landet der Köder auf dem Wasser, rollt die "Wurfkugel" wieder in Richtung Kopf des Köders & locht sich sozusagen wieder in ihrer "Mulde" ein  Hoffe das ist irgendwie verständlich ^^ 

Ansonsten will ich noch hinzufügen, dass Rapala astreine Wobbler baut & einen Vergleich bzgl. Fängigkeit absolut nicht scheuen braucht !
Seltenst hatte ich mal einen Rapala in der Box, der nicht so gelaufen wäre, wie er sollte ! SPITZENQUALITÄT !!!

Auch sind sie ja teilweise bedeutend günstiger zu haben, was ihnen mit Sicherheit viele dankbare Abnehmer verschafft ! 

mfg
basti

p.s.: Das Wort "Mulde" hab ich nur wegen Dir sooft verwendet ^^

*@Dorschi*, wie Recht Du mal wieder hast


----------



## Kurzer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Dorschi

mir gehts doch nicht um den Preis...obwohl würde meine Skoda auch gerne mit Dir tauschen ;->

Sind die Illexwobbler in irgend einer hinsicht besser als die Rapala's?


----------



## Kurzer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Basti

danke Dir für die ausführliche Erläuterung! Das ist doch das was mich interessiert hat #6 ! Das mit der Mulde hab ich schon verstanden. An diesem Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl hing ja gleich der gesamte Zaun dran :m !

Ich nehme an das es die Illexwobbler auch in allen denkbaren Variationen gibt, oder? Also schwimmend oder sinkend, tieftauchend oder Popper, etc. ?!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Basti
> 
> danke Dir für die ausführliche Erläuterung! Das ist doch das was mich interessiert hat #6 ! Das mit der Mulde hab ich schon verstanden. An diesem Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl hing ja gleich der gesamte Zaun dran :m !
> 
> Ich nehme an das es die Illexwobbler auch in allen denkbaren Variationen gibt, oder? Also schwimmend oder sinkend, tieftauchend oder Popper, etc. ?!



hehehhehe .. nen kompletter Gartenzaun 

Jop, die gibts in zig Variationen ... egal ob sinkend, schwimmend, schwebend, tieftauchend, flachtauchend, poppend, klappernd, leise, aktiv, geschmeidig, groß, klein, bunt, schlicht, weich, hart usw. usw.
Also die selbe Palette wie andere Anbieter eigentlich auch aufn Tisch legen können. 
Sozusagen für jede Situation einen Köder .. ob man dann die teuren Stücke überall einsetzen mag, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Letztlich gehören zur Spinnangelei früher oder später auch Abrisse dazu ... das sollte jedem klar sein 

basti


----------



## rudlinger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kann ich bitte dafür das Dir die Dinger zu teuer sind?


Wollte nur auf die Frage antworten #q #q 
Wer fischt mit illex?
Ich entschuldige mich unterwürfigst und verspreche nie wieder sowas zu machen. Sorry Sorry|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> zjup, Illex sind immer aus PLASTE , sehr viele Rapala's aus Balsa.



Ich vergass .. Ausnahme Illex: GERONIMO ! Balsa + ohne Kugeln 

sEe sOon ..


----------



## köderfischer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur auf die Frage antworten #q #q
> Wer fischt mit illex?
> Ich entschuldige mich unterwürfigst und verspreche nie wieder sowas zu machen. Sorry Sorry|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


Ok, Entschuldigung ausnahmsweise angenommen:m
War ein Missverständniss, dachte ich hätte Dir irgendwas getan weil du mich zitierst hast. Nichts für Ungut.
Gruß


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

ich möchte mir vielleicht auch mal 2 Wobbler von Illex zulegen.
 Dabei handelt es sich um den Arnaud und den Squirrel. Nun wäre meine Frage, ob diese beiden Modelle auch bei gleichmäßigem Einholen eine gute Aktion entwickeln, oder ob sie nur zum Twitchen taugen. Den Squirrel wollte ich auch gerne am Rhein auf Zander einsetzen.

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Lese hier schon seit einigen Tagen interessiert mit.
Eigentlich wollte ich nix dazu sagen, aber nun muss es doch mal sein.
1. Der Thread (in erster Linie dir letzten Seiten) ist zum   , :c  und :v  zugleich. 
2. Zu einem Streit gehören immernoch zwei Leute! |krach: 

Habe eben mal die Bewertungsfunktion genutzt und die höchstmögliche Note vergeben. Nach unten!

Schlimm, schlimm!!!!!!! |wavey:


----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja Veit
So kann´s halt gehen, wenn 2 sich streiten. Ich denk mal die haben sich nun beruhigt(hoffentlich), den Thread verfolge ich auch mit Interesse und finde ihn vom Info-Gehalt eigentlich sehr gut.
Du wirst dich auch nur ungern an alte jugendliche Postings von dir erinnern lassen, da gab es hier und da auch ne Menge Feuer 
Also denne, alle locker bleiben, lasst uns übers Hobby quatschen#h 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hihi!


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> den Thread verfolge ich auch mit Interesse und finde ihn vom Info-Gehalt eigentlich sehr gut.
> 
> Du wirst dich auch nur ungern an alte jugendliche Postings von dir erinnern lassen, da gab es hier und da auch ne Menge Feuer


Hi Dart!

Ja da gebe ich dir recht, der Infogehalt ist zum Teil schon sehr gut. Vielleicht war meine Berwertung doch ein wenig zu hart. :g 

Und auch im zweiten Punkt, kann und will ich dir nicht wiedersprechen. Nunja, jeder hat mal Mist gebaut! #q  Gerade deshalb finde ich es schon erstaunlich, dass es User gibt, die mitunter fast doppelt so alt sind wie ich und sowas trotzdem nicht lassen können.


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hihi!


----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Veit
Das hat nix mit dem Alter zu tun#h 
Du hast erfreulicherweise schnell dazu gelernt, andere brauchen eventuell ein Leben lang|kopfkrat 
Trotzdem, muss man nicht alles zuuu kritisch sehen,oder womöglich Ernst nehmen, dann vertrödelt man nur seine Zeit mit Unwichtigkeiten.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte mir vielleicht auch mal 2 Wobbler von Illex zulegen.
> Dabei handelt es sich um den Arnaud und den Squirrel. Nun wäre meine Frage, ob diese beiden Modelle auch bei gleichmäßigem Einholen eine gute Aktion entwickeln, oder ob sie nur zum Twitchen taugen. Den Squirrel wollte ich auch gerne am Rhein auf Zander einsetzen.
> ...



Morgen Noob 

Beide Köder kannst Du ganz regulär gleichmässig einholen.
Sie müssen NICHT getwicht werden !
Der Arnaud entwickelt beim gleichmässigen Einholen eine eher bescheidenere Aktion .. heisst, er wackelt behäbig mit dem Schwanz & flankt sachte von Seite zu Seite. Vom Lauf her damit eher der natürlichere von beiden.
Der Squirrel, welchen es in den verschiedensten Versionen & Längen gibt, zeigt da schon bedeutend mehr Feuer.
Viel aktiverer Lauf, jedoch weniger das flanken des Arnauds.
Beide Köder lassen sich sehr gut werfen & immitieren in der Form kleine Laubenähnliche Fische.
Somit gute Köder für Zander & co. 

Ich wünsche Dir max. Petri mit Deinen neuen Wobblern !

mfg
basti

p.s.: @Veit .. wenn Du wüsstest in wievielen Threads ich schon die niedrigste Note vergeben habe  *woistderFingerzeigSmiley?*


----------



## schroe (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> p.s.: @Veit .. wenn Du wüsstest in wievielen Threads ich schon die niedrigste Note vergeben habe  *woistderFingerzeigSmiley?*



#6  Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.|supergri


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Diese Seite mußte ich mir drei mal durchlesen ;->

Zurück zu Illex! Hat jemand von Euch einen Favoriten von Illex?


----------



## BeeJay (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zu Illex! Hat jemand von Euch einen Favoriten von Illex?


Arnaud & Squirrel gehören eigentlich in jede Köderkiste. Beide Modelle haben mir speziell am Altrhein schon schöne Fische beschert. Ich habe die besten Erfolge mit den Farben Bone, Shine-Katana und Mat-Tiger erzielt. 
Speziell der kleine SQ61 in Mat-Tiger hat es mir angetan, zum Barschfischen auf Distanzen bis 30m in Bereichen von 1-2m Tiefe ist das sozusagen mein Lieblingsköder. 
Arnaud & Squirrel müssen (wie von Meridian beschrieben) nicht getwitcht werden, sie laufen so auch ganz prima. Oft ist weniger (Tempo) sogar mehr. 
Ich benutze überwiegend die Suspender. Mit entsprechendem Tempo einholen und ab und an im Bereich von Rinnen oder Kanten einfach mal "stehen" lassen - Bisse kommen öfter auch mal nach 3-5 Sekunden!
Eines ist aber zu beachten, die Auswahl des (Stahl)Vorfaches. Falls man es in Punkto Gewicht überdimensioniert, kann man ganz fix aus einem Suspender einen Sinker machen, was die Hängergefahr erhöht.
Beim Schleppfischen machen Arnaud & Squirrel auch eine gute Figur.

D(D)Cherries gehen bei uns auch prima, speziell wenn man mit der Tauchschaufel immer mal wieder auf den Grund klopft. Die RS225 fische ich meist im Mittelwasser auf Barsche. 


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben mal die Bewertungsfunktion genutzt und die höchstmögliche Note vergeben. Nach unten!
> Schlimm, schlimm!!!!!!!


Veit, nimms mir nicht übel, aber dieses Nachtreten ist ja schlimmer als beim Fussball in der Kreisklasse. |kopfkrat

Mag sein, dass Meridian & darksnake in ihrer Diskussion etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen sind (das passiert jedem irgendwann mal, ne Veit?), allerdings haben speziell Meridians Postings einen extrem hohen Informationsgehalt und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nicht der einzige hier im AB bin, der dies hoch zu schätzen weiß. #6 #6 #6 

In diesem Thread liegt trotz allem einiges an Info, weshalb eine sehr negative Bewertung absolut ungerechtfertigt ist. #h

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So wieder zum Thema! Hat einer von Euch schon mal den Jackall Geronimo gefischt? Läuft der ganz an der Oberfläche? Ich glaube, das ist der einzige aus Balsa, den Jackall noch macht.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Meridian, besten Dank#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Meridian, besten Dank#6



Nischt zu danken 



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> So wieder zum Thema! Hat einer von Euch schon mal den Jackall Geronimo gefischt? Läuft der ganz an der Oberfläche? Ich glaube, das ist der einzige aus Balsa, den Jackall noch macht.



Moin Kollege 

Geronimo MR läuft auf knappen 1,50-2m.
Geronimo SR bis max. nen halben Meter.
Geronimo Chico nen knappen Meter.´

Greetz
basti


----------



## darksnake (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich steuer mal die Geronimo Bilder hinzu damit sich alle nen bild machen können:






Das is der Geronimo Chico






Geronimo SR




und das der Geronimo MR

Dachte vielleicht sieht es mit bildern nen bisschen fröhlicher aus...

Gruß@all


----------



## Albrecht (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vergass .. Ausnahme Illex: GERONIMO ! Balsa + ohne Kugeln
> 
> sEe sOon ..



Den Bunny gibt's auch aus Holz (aber kein Balsa).

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Albrecht (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Flap Clicker und Backbone Clicker sehen auch eher hölzern aus. Weis Jemand was genaueres über diese Köder?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Flap Clicker und Backbone Clicker sehen auch eher hölzern aus. Weis Jemand was genaueres über diese Köder?



Nun gut, da hier ja jemand enormen Wert auf absolute strikte Genauigkeit legt ... 

Wooden Bunny ist Holz (Zeder)
Flap ebenfalls (Balsa)
Backbone auch Holz (Zeder)

sEe sOon


----------



## Albrecht (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sehr Brav#6 

Irgedwie bin ich enttäuscht daß es keine Köder aus Kirschholz (wärend der Blüte geschlägert) gibt...


----------



## darksnake (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe hier nen Flat bone clicker is der auch holz?
Sieht man ja durch den lack nicht!
dachte der backbone flatbone und der flap sind alle plastik aber Holz is ja auch net schlecht...


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Flap Clicker und Backbone Clicker sehen auch eher hölzern aus. Weis Jemand was genaueres über diese Köder?


 

Hi,


also der Flatbone ist ganz sicher aus Kunststoff. Den Backbone habe ich leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


Gruß


Patrick #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Illex-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> also der Flatbone ist ganz sicher aus Kunststoff. Den Backbone habe ich leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.
> ...



Jenau  sieht man ja auch relativ gut an der Verbindung, der beiden Teile. |rolleyes 

basti


----------



## darksnake (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Und haben sich schon Quellen aufgetan wo man für den Flat bone nen neuen Gummilappen fuers Hinterteil herbekommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nachdem ich oft genug nahe am schließen dieses Threads war, möchte ich mich jetzt hiermit auch mal bei ALLEN Beteiligten dafür bedanken dass hier wieder ein vernünftiger Ton eingekehrt ist - und hoffe das  das auch so bleibt.

Oder findet Ihr das nicht auch stressfreier??

*DANKE NOCHMAL AN ALLE!!!*


----------



## melis (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bei den Farben Ghost und SG sind zwei unterschiedliche, richtig?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Leute schon gesehen oder sogar gefischt?????
http://www.japantackle.com/Lures/Jackall_SuperChidler.htm


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hy Rainer !

Jop, der Chidler ist schon ein crazy Köder .. einen verrückteren Lauf hab ich noch nie gesehen 






mfg
basti

@Thomas9904 .. was muss, das muss !


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jow Basti,
hab mal angefangen ein paar bei Japantackle zu bestellen ;-)

1 Jackall Super Chidler, Reservoir Hera, wg50 at 
1 Jackall SquirrelDD79, E2 Reservoir Hera, wg50 
1 Jackall SquirrelDD79, E2 Blue B Tiger, wg50 
1 Jackall DD Cherry, HL Blue Gill, wg50 at .
1 Jackall DD Cherry, Noike Gill, wg50 at 
1 Jackall Super Chidler, GunMeta Chart, wg50 at 
Shipping/Handling (Air mailing, very small parts only): $3.00 
ich weiß ist nicht billiger als bei uns aber konnte es nicht lassen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

na dann freu Dich drauf Rainer ! Gute Farbauswahl haste getroffen !
Hoffe sie sind flott da  ... obwohl Vorfreude=schönste Freude

Alles sehr gute Barschköder für mitteltiefes Wasser ... ich denke, Du wirst Erfolg haben, wenn die Barsche auch wollen ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jow,
das sind die ersten hab sie mir auch für die Barsche bestellt ;-) werd sie natürlich auch mal auf Zander im Frühsommer testen, ich denke aber bis dahin wird noch der ein oder andre dazukommen ;-)


----------



## Dorschi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Und billiger bekommst Du die hier auch nicht! Stimmt das Porto?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ja Porto stimmt
Air Mail ab bestellwert 3$ nach Europa 
anbei die Portobestimmung, wurde mir auf der Bestellung schon so bestätigt
*Shipping fees*
*Free shipping* to all orders *larger than $100* to *USA, AUS, Middle East, and Asia*. *$5* to Europe. *$10* to South America. Please choose $0, $5, or $10 shipping option at online checkout. $12 flat rate for orders less than $100. $3 for air mailing is available for less than $30 value order.
All products will be shipped from Japan, via secure shipping options like EMS insured express mail delivered by post office. EMS is secure and fast, delivering package in 5-7days to US address. UPS is optional. It charges more and only when it is specified.
[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック] Methods[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Insured[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Order size[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]US, Australia, Asia, Middle East  3-5days[/FONT]
[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Europe  7 days[/FONT]
[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]South America[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]EMS[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]yes[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Over $100[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$0[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$5[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$10[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]EMS[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]yes[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Less $100[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$12[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Air mail[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]no[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Less $30 only[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$3[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]
Option: UPS international 
[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック](Aprox. Reel weight)[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Shipping weight[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Europe  5-7 days[/FONT]
[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]about 9oz [/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]500g [/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$28[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]25oz[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]1000g[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$50[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]33oz[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]1500g[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$70[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]40oz[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]2000[/FONT][FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]$88[/FONT]


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mist das einfügen hat nich richtig geklappt hier der Link:
http://www.japantackle.com/shipping_fee.htm


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

HI! 
ich verfolge diesen thread schon ziemlich lange und bin echt erstaunt, wie viele absolut geniale wobbler es noch gibt|supergri 
ich dachte immer bei ukko und manns is schluß 

die ganzen feinen baits haben mich natürlich auch ganz schön "heiß"  gemacht und ich wollte mir jetzt auch mal son nobles stück zulegen!
am besten so 6-9cm lang und zum barsche fischen. schöne lebhafte aktion und zum twitchen!
was könnt ihr mir empfehlen so zum einstieg???|kopfkrat 
illex?
PS: hoffe das nervt hier nich|wavey: 
THX
Jonas


----------



## Dorschi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also Mepps für den Barsch von klein nach groß Chubby oder Deep Chubby, Cherry44, deep- Cherry44 oder dd- Cherry44, eventuell Cherry10cc, und die Squirrel, d- squirrel, dd -squirrel würde ich sagen. Den Chidler nehmen wie den Aragon glaube ich nur die Ausnahmebarsche.
Baby bunnies und RS währen sowie die Vibs (TN60, Doozer) noch eine Möglichkeit. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, wie ich einen Barsch ansprechen würde.


----------



## Dorschi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Tach JHI übrigens!!


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Also Mepps für den Barsch von klein nach groß Chubby oder Deep Chubby, Cherry44, deep- Cherry44 oder dd- Cherry44, eventuell Cherry10cc, und die Squirrel, d- squirrel, dd -squirrel würde ich sagen. Den Chidler nehmen wie den Aragon glaube ich nur die Ausnahmebarsche.
> Baby bunnies und RS währen sowie die Vibs (TN60, Doozer) noch eine Möglichkeit. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, wie ich einen Barsch ansprechen würde.


 
MOIN auch#h |supergri 

sind das alles illex modelle? 
THX für deine tipps#6


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Tach JHI übrigens!!


 
JHI? naja egal|kopfkrat 
Moin!:m


----------



## BeeJay (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> am besten so 6-9cm lang und zum barsche fischen. schöne lebhafte aktion und zum twitchen!
> was könnt ihr mir empfehlen so zum einstieg???|kopfkrat
> illex?


In der Kategorie liegst du mit den 61er/DD-67er Squirrels goldrichtig wie tief sind denn deine Barschstellen? Fließwasser? See?
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> In der Kategorie liegst du mit den 61er/DD-67er Squirrels goldrichtig wie tief sind denn deine Barschstellen? Fließwasser? See?
> #h
> 
> BeeJay


 
binnensee in schweden|supergri  naja und hier halt auch see und meist so zwischen 1-3m! und unter stegen naja ich denk mal 1m lauftiefe wär gut. klares design und ne lebhafte aktion


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hy Mepps !

Am besten Du klickst einfach mal HIER & dann auf die einzelnen Köder des Kataloges da ein Stück weiter unten. Da siehst Du die hier (oder demnächst) in Dtl. erhältlichen Köder.
Die Längen & Gewichte stehen ebenfalls da & die ca. Tauchtiefen erkennst Du auch ohne Französischkenntnisse in den Beschreibungen.

mfg
basti


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Mepps !
> 
> Am besten Du klickst einfach mal HIER & dann auf die einzelnen Köder des Kataloges da ein Stück weiter unten. Da siehst Du die hier (oder demnächst) in Dtl. erhältlichen Köder.
> Die Längen & Gewichte stehen ebenfalls da & die ca. Tauchtiefen erkennst Du auch ohne Französischkenntnisse in den Beschreibungen.
> ...


 
HEY Danke!#6 
...also der squirrel sieht schon ganz nett aus! scheint sich ja auch hervorragend twitchen zu lassen!


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

...endlcih ahb ich von den 4 jahren französisch mal was!


----------



## Albrecht (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Und billiger bekommst Du die hier auch nicht! Stimmt das Porto?



"Free shipping to all orders larger than $100 to USA, AUS, Middle East, and Asia. $5 to Europe. $10 to South America. From Jan 6 "

Die Versandkosten sind dort wirklich günstig, aber die Preise für Rollen sind ein schlechter Witz.

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Dorschi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nach rollen hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht geguckt!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Lets get physical 

Morgen Frank .. na alles reddy ?
So teuer finde ich die Rollenpreise eigentlich gar nicht ! |kopfkrat 
Naja egal ... Urlaub ist was feines .. *gääähn* 

mfg
basti


----------



## Dorschi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Find ich auch! Musste gleich nochmal schauen.
Moin Bastlinger!
Bestellung bei Roman ist raus.


----------



## Kurzer (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wat wat wat? @Dorschi, was gibt es denn Feines bei Roman?


----------



## Dorschi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

darfste beim nächsten Besuch in Halle befingern!


----------



## Albrecht (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> So teuer finde ich die Rollenpreise eigentlich gar nicht ! |kopfkrat



Ich hab vorher nur ein paar Rollen angesehn, da waren recht teure dabei (z.B. Alphas Ito $40 teurer als Ginrin, Antares AR $30 Unterschied, Conquest 250DC $45)

Aber bei anderen Rollen war Japantackle billiger (hab gerade ein halbes Stunderl mit vergleichen verschissen|rolleyes )

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Micky Finn (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi ihr Illex-Fans,

hab grad mit Erschrecken festgestellt, daß mein Lieblingswobbler (TN60) nicht mehr hergestellt wird - und kein adäquates Neuteil im Katalog enthalten ist.

So ein M.....

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum?


----------



## BeeJay (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das gleiche Schicksal ereilte auch die RS100/150er, Water Moccasins, SK-POPs, Eruptions, [...].

Meine _Vermutung_ geht dahin, dass die Absatzzahlen zu wünschen übrig ließen und sich speziell diese Modelle im Vergleich mit anderen Illexen schlechter verkauften. Die Jungs bei Sensas können/wollen/müssen sich entscheiden, was sie vom Jackall-Programm übernehmen - es muss ja auch für unsere Gewässer taugen und sich hier verkaufen lassen.

Zumindest deckt sich die Vermutung mit den Verkaufszahlen mit dem Angebot in vielen Angelläden, wo teilweise heute noch oben genannte Köder aus dem Jahr 2004 rumhängen bzw. schon für kleines Geld abverkauft wurden. 

Ich habe die Abverkäufe genutzt und mir noch einen kleinen "Schwarm" TN60er zugelegt, aus der "Krabbelkiste" - mit 30% Rabatt... :q
Seit sich diese Praxis bei Illex/Sensas etablierte, auch beliebte Köder für Europa auslaufen zu lassen, lege ich mir die Illexe, die bei uns am besten gehen noch mindestens 1x zusätzlich "auf Lager" - für schlechte Zeiten sozusagen. :q
Man weiss nie, was im nächsten Jahr (nicht mehr) kommt... 
#h 

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Micky,
schön, wieder von dir zu lesen.|wavey:

Warum Illex gerade die (Ausnahme-)Köder aus den Regalen nimmt, weiß ich nicht. 
Mir fehlen, habe es früher hier schon reklamiert, der RS225 und der RS100.

Ich mutmaße einfach mal, das Illex sich im Trend hin zu größeren Ködern, einfach dem "deutschen Markt" anpasst. 
Räuber Nr.1 ist hier in GER. nunmal "leider" der Hecht/Zander. Die Illexianer Versprechen sich davon vielleicht einen besseren Absatz.
Schade eigentlich. Gerade auf dem Gebiet der Barschköder, die natürlich auch Hecht und Zander fangen, empfand ich die Illex als herausragend gut.


----------



## schroe (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Ich habe die Abverkäufe genutzt und mir noch einen kleinen "Schwarm" TN60er zugelegt, aus der "Krabbelkiste" - mit 30% Rabatt...



@BeeJay,
behandel die Schwärme schön artgerecht. Vielleicht bekommen sie dann Nachkommen. )


----------



## vertikal (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So Männers,

jetzt habt ihr mich soweit!|supergri

Nach den vielen interessanten Postings in diesem Fred hab ich mich entschlossen, die Zahl meiner Illex-Wobbler deutlich zu erhöhen. 

Ist nicht ganz so schwierig, da der Bestand zur Zeit gegen Null tendiert.
Naja, morgen geht's nach Kassel und dann schau ich mir die kleinen Schmuckstücke mal aus der Nähe an.
Kofferraum noch eben leerräumen, Kredit mit der Hausbank abstimmen, und schon kann's losgehen!#h


----------



## BeeJay (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @BeeJay,
> behandel die Schwärme schön artgerecht. Vielleicht bekommen sie dann Nachkommen. )


Ich suche noch nach dem geeigneten Futter... :q
Trotz allem wird es einfacher sein, den Nachschub durch Bestellung in Fernost zu sichern... *sfg*


			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt habt ihr mich soweit!:q


Herzlich Willkommen in der _Selbsthilfegruppe der Illexsüchtigen_. :q |supergri  :q
Vorbeugen ist wichtig, beim SFC 2006 bekommen wir alle vermutlich 'ne Kunstköder-Überdosis im Boot...  
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Kurzer (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Vertikal

haben sie Dich jetzt wirklich weich geklopft?! Bin "noch" am Überlegen ob oder ob nicht. Muss ganz ehrlich gestehen das mir einige Modelle wirklich sehr gefallen, was zunäckst nichts heißt, jedoch glaube ich zudem noch das diese Teile in der Tat fängig sind ;->!

Werd mal bei Roman reinschauen ;->


----------



## rainer1962 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hab meine heute bekommen, das ging recht fix, sehen einfach megageil aus die Dinger!!!!


----------



## BeeJay (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> hab meine heute bekommen, das ging recht fix, sehen einfach megageil aus die Dinger!!!!


Viel Spass damit!
Ich bin gespannt, ob und wie die Muster "Reservoir Hera" und "Noike Gill" *einschlagen* werden. 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## vertikal (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Vertikal
> haben sie Dich jetzt wirklich weich geklopft?!



Jaaaaaa, sie ham's geschafft, Kurzer.
Und das Schlimmste daran: Hab 'ne neue Wobblerkiste für meine Illex-Schätzchen angefangen ('n paar geh'n noch rein) und ich darf sie mir noch nicht in Freiheit ansehen!!!:c

Naja, Ende März/Anfang April läuft unser Boot wieder und dann geht's auf Seeforelle in der Sorpe. Sind ein paar schöne Wobbler dabei, die als Renke durchgehen!#6


----------



## Kurzer (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Vertikal

was für ein tolles Benutzerbild Du doch hast#6 :q !

Bin mir noch unschlüssig welche Modelle ich mir zulegen werde bei dieser Vielfalt|uhoh: ! Hat jemand nen Tip?


----------



## rainer1962 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass damit!
> Ich bin gespannt, ob und wie die Muster "Reservoir Hera" und "Noike Gill" *einschlagen* werden.
> #h
> 
> BeeJay


aussehen tun die mal total geil, ich nehm schon an dass unsere Räuber darauf abfahren. Auch die Farbe Gun Metallic, passt bei uns ins Beuteschema....
kanns kaum noch abwarten, am WE werd ich mir meine Tuskspinne und die Illex schnappen und dann testen egal und wenns  sche..........dreck regnet, einfach mal so versuchen wie die laufen únd wie ich die am besten twitche, damit ichs drauf habe wenn die Saison richtig losgeht#h


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Rainer,


ich hoffe du gibts uns dann auch einen Fangbericht.

Bin mir sicher das du damit erfolg hast.


Gruß


Patrick |wavey:


----------



## vertikal (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Vertikal
> was für ein tolles Benutzerbild Du doch hast#6 :q !
> Bin mir noch unschlüssig welche Modelle ich mir zulegen werde bei dieser Vielfalt|uhoh: ! Hat jemand nen Tip?



Hi Kurzer,

mach's dir doch nicht so schwer: Kauf einfach die, auf die die Räuber beissen!

Und wenn du's rausgefunden hast, sag mir Bescheid, damit ich nachziehen kann!#6

P.S.: Im September sind wir wieder für eine Woche zu dritt beim Jörg in den Bodden; die Vorfreude hilft einem über die miese Zeit!


----------



## rainer1962 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Illex Fischer, war gerade in deinem Shop, hast ja ne vorzügl Auswahl!!!!! Hab schon gebookmarkt!!!


----------



## Dorschi (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Vertikal Kenne die Krankheit! Bloß0 das Problem ist, mehr als einen Rucksack krieg ich zum Fischen nicht weg. Hier steht auch noch eine Lieferung mit Jackall und MBass, die einsortiert werden möchte.
Danke übrigens noch für die PM. Sorry leider ohne Antwort meinerseits. Bin etwas gestresst, stimme aber in allen Punkten überein!

Übrigens hier noch eine kleine Warnung für Insider!
Habe zur Zeit ein paar Probleme mit einer Lieferung von Zipsamurai.
Beste
Grüße


----------



## Albrecht (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bei Zipsamurei bestell ich auch nicht mehr. Es ist zwar nach 6 WOCHEN alles gekommen, er hat mich aber beim Versand beschissen und auch keine Bewertung abgegeben .


----------



## rainer1962 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

das mit zipsamurai ist gut zu wissen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## köderfischer (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich sag nur Shimreels... 
Da ist auch Vorsicht geboten!
Habe sowas ähnliches wie Albrecht mitgemacht, bloß 2 Monate gewartet.
Tausend emails hingeschrieben, mit ebay gedroht und mit Paypal. Nichts.
Angeblich hätte er zweimal ausversehen das Päkchen an die falsche Adresse geschickt. Ja klar.
Dann Paypal eingeschaltet nach über einem Monat und die haben Druck gemacht. Und Bumms, eine Woche später wars dann da. 
Aber nochmal muß ich den Streß nicht haben mit denen


----------



## rainer1962 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich habe kürzlich wie gesagt bei Japantackle bestellt und keine Probs gehabt, ist auch nicht teurer als EBAY und die Illex die ich bei uns bekomme, werd ich in Zukunft sowieso in unseren Shops bestellen. Trotzdem ist es wichtig die schwarzen Ebayschafe zu kennen ;-)


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (10. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Illex Fischer, war gerade in deinem Shop, hast ja ne vorzügl Auswahl!!!!! Hab schon gebookmarkt!!!


 

Hallo Rainer,

danke für die Blumen. Das liegt auch daran das ich von diesen teilen echt überzeugt bin :q 

Gruß

Patrick #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ist wieder dahahahahah  ...*Päckchenaufreiss*

Verstehe Eure Probleme mit Jarvis nicht .. komme sehr gut mit ihm klar & maile auch persönliche Dinge .. oftmals liegen Sticker oder andere feine Präsente bei.

mfg
basti .. der sich den Schnee ausse Schuhe klopft !


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo MeRiDiAn,

konntest du in deinem Urlaub auch fischen?

Wenn hast du doch bestimmt wieder schone Fotos für uns, oder? #a 


Gruß


Patrick


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hy Patrick !

Die Fliegenpeitsche war zwar mit dabei, aber kam leider nicht zum Einsatz 

Dennoch wars schön .. HIER sind einige Bilder zu sehen .. mfg basti


----------



## anax.imperator (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Experten!
sorry, Anfängerfrage: Gibt es verschiedenen Modelle von Illex Arnaud 110? Wenn ja wie tief laufen die? |kopfkrat  Plane einen zu kaufen!
Wie führe ich das teil und was genau stellt man sich unter einem Maximum an rolling action vor?

Grüße Andreas#h


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo,
natürlich gibt es verschiedene Modelle des Arnaud. Es gibt ihn als Flachläufer und als Tiefläufer. Ist ein echt guter Lure und hat mir auch schon einige Fische gebracht. Ausserdem ist die neue Farbkollektion jetzt erhältlich. Am besten führt man ihn im "Drunken Style". Das heißt, hart und schnell twitchen, dann wieder Spinnstops.

Grüße

Heinzmann


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen Anax .. schau mal, die meisten Infos findest Du doch HIER.
Die ca. Lauftiefen lassen sich auch ohne Franz. Kenntnisse recht gut in den Beschreibungen ausmachen 

mfg
basti


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sag mal . Meridian, wo hast du denn den Mat Lemon Cherry her. Den hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hy Heinzmann ...

Mat Lemon Cherry ???
Meinst Du den Lemon in diesem Bild ?







mfg
basti


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nö, das ist ja der Aragon. Ich habe bei BA ein Bild gesehen, da hast du einen Barsch in der Hand, der einen Cherry in gelb im Mund hat.


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich seh gerade, hier auf der ersten Seite des Topics ist das Bild auch.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Aso .. hatte den Zusammenhang nicht erkennen können  SRY






Den meinst Du ... mhhhh da bin ich eigentlich überfragt, wo ich den her
hatte .. werde heut abend noch mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich noch
zuordnen von wo der gekommen war. Melde mich dann bei Dir ... mfg basti


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

All righty then...

THX

So sieht meine momentane Sammlung aus.


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na diese Sammlung ist doch schon recht beeindruckend! Schöne Wobbler! Sind das alles Illexmodelle?


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja, alles Illex.

Aragon MR
Arnaud 100 S x 2
Baby Aragon MR
Baby Bunny
Bonnie 95
Bunny 54
DD Arnaud 100 SP x2
DD Cherry
Deka Hamakuru RF
Diving Chubby x 2
Freddy Cat Walk
Living Dead Special 118
Squirrel 61
Squirrel 76
Super DD Squirrel 79
TinyFry
Water Monitor 85

Ich bin so ein kleiner Wobblerfetischist und habe im Keller eine Wand mit etwa 200 Stk. Meine Freundin und auch meine Freunde halten mich für total bekloppt, aber das bringt ein Leben als Freak so mit sich.  Aber das auf dem Bild sind alles Illex.

Grüße
Heinzmann

P.S.: Ich habe am Samstag den Thomas Engert getroffen und mit ihm ein Interview über Illex geführt.


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wahnsinn! Und sind die Deiner Meinung auch so fängig wie ihr Ruf?

Ich bin gerade in der Entscheidungsphase welches Illex-Modell mein erstes wird ;->


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Tendiere momentan zum Arnaud 100 S ;->


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Heinzmann, schöne Sammlung & noch gut ausbaufähig 

Das Interview hatte ich bereits gelesen .. nicht schlecht 

Hier siehst Du einen Teil meiner Illexwobbler ... jene, welche hin & wieder im Wasser landen.






200 Wobbler sind nat. ne Menge Holz ... & wenn Deine Freunde
Dich für total bekloppt halten .. dürfen sie mir die Flinte wohl gleich
an die Stirn setzen 
Schätzungsweise habe ich irgendwann die 2000er Grenze überschritten #q 

@Kurzer, nimm den Super Squirrel 79 DD !

Gruss
basti


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mein lieber Mann,
dass sind ja knallharte Regeln hier. Da wurde mir doch glatt meine Signatur rauseditiert. Warum das denn??? Ist doch nur eine private Page und verkaufen tu ich auch nichts. |uhoh:

Anyway, die Illex sind Top!






Selbst im tiefsten Winter knallt es auf diese Baits.


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Meri

den Super Squirrel 79 DD?! Ok, dann werden es wohl zwei gleichzeitig werden ;-> Hab den Eindruck das der Arnaud ne Zanderwaffe sein könnte ;->!


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jetzt schlägt's 17! Sehe ich da eine Daiwa Viento??? Und wie ist die im Einsatz? Hab diese Rolle schon ein paar mal in der Hand gehabt...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt schlägt's 17! Sehe ich da eine Daiwa Viento??? Und wie ist die im Einsatz? Hab diese Rolle schon ein paar mal in der Hand gehabt...



Schön & gut die Rolle, aber echt erstaunlich, wie die Masse, dann auf einen Release abfährt, wobei es Rollen dieser Bauart & von selbiger Marke schon ewig gibt  Bis auf einige Neuerungen wie TB o.ä. sinds ein & dieselben Rollen.

Wer mehr sehen will, darf HIER oder HIER klickern 
Die Viento gibt es als Domestic Modell schon seit über 1 Jahr zu kaufen.
Also nix neues & in Germany zu teuer !

basti


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ups, Meri! Du bist wieder bestens informiert ;->! Multi hin oder her, ich bleib beim Spinnen bei meiner Stationärrolle ;->


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe auch noch die Daiwa Procaster 100HL. Ein sehr edles Modell, leider in Deutschland nur schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ kurzer

Die Viento ist gerade um Stickbaits, wie den Bonnie oder den Water Monitor zu fischen eine echte Bereicherung. Der Twitching Bar kann alles.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Naja in Dtl. vielleicht nicht überall erhältlich, aber ist bei der Procaster auch nicht unbedingt Bedingung, denn zwischen der Viento & ihr liegen Welten.
Die Procaster ist eher ne LowPrice Rolle & dient als Einsteigermodell.
Zum Beispiel erhältlich HIER oder HIER oder HIER usw. usw. 

basti


----------



## Kurzer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Meri

das sind alles amerikanische Auktionen, gibbet die nicht auch in good old germany?


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Gibt es auch, aber vom Preis her bekommst du dann auch ne Viento.
Ich hab meine für 50$ bei Cabelas gekauft. Und so schlecht ist sie nicht, wie du sagst, Meri. Schau mal auf Tackletour nach. Dort gibts den testbericht.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie schlecht wäre, lediglich, dass sie als Einsteigermodell fungiert !
Ein Vergleich zwischen Procaster & Viento ist eben einfach nicht korrekt, denn die beiden spielen in verschiedenen Ligen. 

Den Testbericht kenne ich .. die Procaster habe ich meiner Freundin als Einsteigermulti gekauft .. weiss also um sie Bescheid.

LG
basti


----------



## Heinzmann (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na dann mal back to Illex....


----------



## netzeflicker (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo 38 Treffer bei www.ebay.de, aber Portokosten nicht vergessen und dazu rechnen.
Gruß netzeflicker


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Patrick !
> 
> Die Fliegenpeitsche war zwar mit dabei, aber kam leider nicht zum Einsatz
> 
> Dennoch wars schön .. HIER sind einige Bilder zu sehen .. mfg basti


 

Hallo,

schade das du nicht fischen warst / konntest. Habe mich schon auf einen deiner Tollen Berichte gefreut.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Dorschi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				netzeflicker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo 38 Treffer bei www.ebay.de, aber Portokosten nicht vergessen und dazu rechnen.
> Gruß netzeflicker




Ach echt? Nur gut, daß Du es erwähnst!
Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber Du solltest vielleicht mal den ganzen Thread lesen und nicht nur schlau hineinhüpfen?
Beste Grüße


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Illex-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> schade das du nicht fischen warst / konntest. Habe mich schon auf einen deiner Tollen Berichte gefreut.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich hätte auch gerne gefischt ... zumal die fetten Forellen so aussahen, als würde sie dort unter der Brücke regelrecht auf mich warten 

Ein ander Mal vielleicht ... die gesamte 1te Maiwoche sind für auf der Ostsee unterwegs ... da werde ich Dich mit Bildern zubombardieren 

LG
basti


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So, hab mir jetzt mal den DD Arnaud 100 SP in Wakasagi für Hecht und den Squirrel 76 in Tanago geholt, mal sehen, was die Räuber dazu sagen werden#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mir jetzt mal den DD Arnaud 100 SP in Wakasagi für Hecht und den Squirrel 76 in Tanago geholt, mal sehen, was die Räuber dazu sagen werden#6



Danke werden sie es Dir nicht .. zumindest nicht wenn ihre Flanken zu goldbraunen knusprigen Filets verbrutzelt werden  ... über nen kurzen Landgang kommt eventuell noch kurz Freude bei ihnen auf  ... nein im Ernst ... PETRI mit den neuen Ködern !!! #6 

mfg
basti


----------



## singer (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

 Uh Tanago


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sah irgendwie stylish aus und es gab auch nur 3 Farben zur Auswahl#h 

Hab die mal n bissle durchs Wasser gezogen und kam zu dem Ergebnis, ich muss meine Technik verbessern, die Köder sind zu gut für mich


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Sah irgendwie stylish aus und es gab auch nur 3 Farben zur Auswahl#h
> 
> Hab die mal n bissle durchs Wasser gezogen und kam zu dem Ergebnis, ich muss meine Technik verbessern, die Köder sind zu gut für mich



Na denn hau in die Riemen  #6


----------



## Dorschi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wilkommen im Club Noob- Flyer! Die Dinger fangen nicht nur Angler durch ihre Optik!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da es ja in letzter Zeit ein wenig ruhig in diesem Thread geworden ist, stelle ich heut mal den Geronimo von Illex vor.
Einer der wenigen Balsa-Köder aus dem Illex-Programm.

Der Geronimo ist meiner Meinung nach ein hervorragender Barsch, Forellen & Döbelköder.
Andere Fischarten spricht er weniger an.
Vorhanden sind 3 verschieden tieftauchende Modelle.



Geronimo MR läuft auf knappen 1,50-2m.




Geronimo SR bis max. nen halben Meter.




Geronimo Chico nen knappen Meter.




Alle MOdelle sind aus Balsa-Holz konstruiert, welches bei manchen Lackierungen/Dekoren sehr gut zum Vorhscien kommt, da die nat. Färbung gleichzeitig, als z.B. helle Bauchpartie genutzt wurde. (siehe untere Bilder Dekor: Barsch)
Die Drillinge, bzw. Ösen wurden nicht wie bei anderen Balsaködern durch eine durchgehende Achse verbunden, sondern im unteren Teil des Körpers wurde eine Nut gefräst, welche mit PVC ausgefüllt wurde & in welche die Hakenösen eingelassen wurden. Ebenfalls befindet sich dort das Stabiliesrungsgewicht, welches ein korrektes Schwebeverhalten, ohne umkippen des Köders, garantiert.
Der Köder ist sehr hochrückig & bauchig, eigentlich liegt die Form eines Regentropfens am nächsten um ihn zu beschreiben. Dadurch ist sein Lauf als Mischung zwischen "normalem" Wobbler & Crankbait zu bezeichnen.
Er wobbelt sowohl sehr stark frequent mit dem Hinterteil, flankt aber dabei auch von Seite zu Seite. Kurz beschrieben als Rolling-Action.
Die Lackierung ist absolut perfekt ! Ebenso die Komponenten ! Die Drillinge sind etwas dickdrähtiger, als jene bei Squirrel oder RS, was dem endgültigen Landen des z.B. Barsches entgegenkommt .. oftmals stiegen mir an den dünndrühtigen Drillingen Barsche aus, da diese Haken schon so dünn waren, dass sie fast schon wieder scharf waren ... gerade bei den pergamentartigen Mäulern der Barsche, zeichnet sich diese Drillingsart als negativ aus.
Allgemein ist die Gesamtnote: SEHR GUT für den Geronimo zu vergeben !
Es gibt keine Makel oder sonstige Schwächen !  Allein der Preis ist wie eh & je bei Illex das Problem #t 

mfg
basti


----------



## darksnake (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

:m 

Schöne Vorstellung

Entweder ich habe nen knick in der Optik oder die Tauchschaufel is schief! Is das gewollt>?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hast keinen Knick in der Optik !
Die Tauchschaufel ist bei nahezu allen Geronimos irgendwie schief ... entweder sind die TankTested oder irgendwie anders von Hand austariert !
Sie laufen alle 1A !
Das Problem bei Holz im Gegensatz zu PVC ist nunmal, dass es kein qualitätiv gleichwertiges reines Material ist ... somit muss die Schaufel halt individuell angepasst werden. Was anscheinend auch getan wird & gelingt.

meridian


----------



## darksnake (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Zeugt nur wieder von der Qualität!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Zeugt nur wieder von der Qualität!


mhh ... ist bei anderen Firmen ebenfalls Gang&Gebe & da kosten die Köder die Hälfte des Preises |kopfkrat


----------



## darksnake (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mir is das persönlich noch nie aufgefallen, dass die Tauchschaufeln bei Holzwobblern so ausgerichtet werden!?


----------



## vertikal (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Basti!  #h

In welchen Längen gibt's den Geronimo und warum ist er im 2006er Katalog nicht zu finden? Ist er für den deutschen Markt nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## darksnake (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nach meinen Infos gibt es ihn in Deutschland nicht!
Ob er kommen soll oder wird weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

#hHallo  Frank, 
meine diese Teile bei Bordie the doctor auch schon in der Box gesehen zu haben...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pelznase (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ist weniger ein qualitätsmerkmal, als die tatsache, dass es bei solchen schaufeln (öse in schaufel) kaum ne rolle spielt, wenn sie etwas schief sind. dadurch verschiebt sich nur die achse beim wobbeln und das sieht man nicht.
da braucht man auch nicht viel testen. man muss nur dafür sorgen, dass die öse in der mitte liegt, dann laufen diese teile wie von selbst.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ist weniger ein qualitätsmerkmal, als die tatsache, dass es bei solchen schaufeln (öse in schaufel) kaum ne rolle spielt, wenn sie etwas schief sind. dadurch verschiebt sich nur die achse beim wobbeln und das sieht man nicht.
> da braucht man auch nicht viel testen. man muss nur dafür sorgen, dass die öse in der mitte liegt, dann laufen diese teile wie von selbst.



Natürlich ist es sonnenklar, dass die Öse exakt mittig auf der Schaufel liegen sollte & dementsprechend bei gleichbleibender Schaufelqualität auch genau senkrecht abstehen sollte 
Jedoch kann aufgrund der massgebenden Form des Körpers des Wobblers auch eine Einschränkung des Laufes geschehen, wie z.B. bei sehr hochrückigen oder großen Modellen. In Bezug auf abgebildetes Modell hast Du aber Recht & danke für die Ergänzung.
Ebenso sonnenklar ist es natürlich, dass die Tarierung der Schaufeln bei Wobblern mit Öse-an-Körper von größerer Bedeutung ist .. ist ja auch logisch, da das Zugmoment ja auf den Körper direkt wirkt & die Schaufel die Geschichte ähnlich wie ein Ruder, steuert.
Stimme jedoch in einem anderen Punkt nicht überein:
Meiner Meinung nach zeugt es schon von gehobener Qualität, wenn die Wobbler zuvor im Werk auf einen korrekten Lauf getestet wurden. 



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Basti!  #h
> 
> In welchen Längen gibt's den Geronimo und warum ist er im 2006er Katalog nicht zu finden? Ist er für den deutschen Markt nicht vorgesehen?


Hy Frank 

Der Chico ist 44mm lang & 6.8g leicht.
Der SR ist 55mm lang & 8g leicht.
Der MR ist ebenfalls 55mm lang & 8.5g leicht.

Ähnelt im Gesamtbild sehr dem Fat Rap von Rapala. Ist momentan noch nicht in Dtl. erhältlich, wird aber mit Sicherheit kommen  Also ganz ruhig bleiben & im Sommer erstmal hier Probefischen #h 

MFG
basti


----------



## singer (20. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Gummiködern von Illex oder Jackall? Ich denke da z.B. an Darts oder Salty & Super Soft.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo Mods
da sich die Threads mit Illex häufen mal ne Frage...
könntet ihr diese nicht alle unter einen Thread bringen, dann hätten wir die Infos nicht so verteilt


----------



## darksnake (20. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich fische die Darts (wie ca. 30 Seiten vorher beschrieben) am Drop-Shot System! Habe auch sau gute erfolge mit erzielt im Herbst auf Barsch hat der dart nen paar ordentliche fische gebracht! Jedoch sollte man ihn an einer etwas dickeren schur fischen auch zander und kleine Hechte beissen!!!


----------



## Albrecht (20. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Darts und Crosstails fische ich sehr gerne. Dropshot, als Trailer auf Jigs oder Texposed. 
Die Nitro Softjerks (die übrigens "duften" wie eine Fischplatte bei meinem Griechen um's Eck:v ) konnte ich bisher nur in fischlosen Gewässern testen, aber von der Aktion her gefallen sie mir gut.

Irgendwie wird dieser Thread langsam monströs, irgendein fleissiger Mensch könnte doch mal eigene Threads für Gummies/Hardbaits/Swimbaits erstellen|rolleyes 


@Meridian: auf deinen Fotos sieht der Geronimo ja richtig cool aus! Im Katalog gefiel mir der gar nicht.

Zum Ösen nachbiegen: Da hat Jackall ihr größtes Problem! Bei manchen Modellen muß man fast jeden Köder nachjustieren (die haben sogar aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und ein eigenes Tuning Tool verscherbelt:r )


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgääähn ..
Ein schönes Wetterchen draussen .. #6 


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie wird dieser Thread langsam monströs, irgendein fleissiger Mensch könnte doch mal eigene Threads für Gummies/Hardbaits/Swimbaits erstellen|rolleyes


Ach lass es doch so Albrecht, wird sonst eventuell zu unübersichtlich, wenn es für alles nen eigenen Thread gibt. So ists doch OK, oder etwa nicht ?



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> @Meridian: auf deinen Fotos sieht der Geronimo ja richtig cool aus! Im Katalog gefiel mir der gar nicht.


Jup, der sieht schon lustig aus  .. aber geiles finish !



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Ösen nachbiegen: Da hat Jackall ihr größtes Problem! Bei manchen Modellen muß man fast jeden Köder nachjustieren (die haben sogar aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und ein eigenes Tuning Tool verscherbelt:r )


Nicht das größte Problem, aber eines der Probleme ... gerade bei den ersten Cherrys damals, musste ich andauernd justieren. Ebenfalls arg betroffen sind die Air Minnows, sowie der HMKL Hamakuru (nicht der Deka!). Auch einige der RS-Modelle haben sich gehörig um die eigene Achse gedreht  .. aber das Gros läuft tadellos  ... nur mal im Vergleich dazu .. habe ich NOCH NIE einen einzigen Rapala besessen, der nicht so gelaufen wäre, wie er sollte #6 #6 #6 

basti


----------



## Dorschi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich denke auch, da ist Meridian dank seiner ausgefeilten Fototechnik eine wesentlich bessere Präsentation als Illex/Jackall gelungen.  
Ich fand die Dinger auch immer klein und hässlich.
Na da werd ich mir wohl mal ein Probeexemplar zulegen müssen. 
Basti hast Du Erfahrungen zu der Haltbarkeit?
Gerade bei Hechtzähnen macht ja die Lackierung und infolge auch das Balsa nicht lange mit.
Beste Grüße


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen Dorschi !

DANKE SEHR fürs Kompliment 

Naja, dass ist der Haken .. denke schon, dass wenn einige Hechte hochgeknallt sind, der Wobbler irgendwann aussortiert werden darf ... 
Lack sieht zwar fett & sauber aus, aber wird öfteren Hechtattacken nicht stand halten. Aber dafür issa ja eigentlich auch nicht gebaut  , denn auch die Schaufel & die Ankerösen sind nur in den unteren PVC-"Rahmen" eingelassen & nicht durch eine durchgehende Achse verkoppelt & dürften bei starker Belastung sich irgendwann verabschieden 
Wird sich dennoch früher oder später auch in Dtl. durchsetzen & aufm Markt erscheinen .. ich denke eher früher als später .. mfg basti


----------



## darksnake (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da fällt mir doch noch ne Frage ein:
Für alle die ne "Gelbe besitzen" bis zu welchen Illex Köder fischt ihr eure Ashura also squirrel is klar aber auch große arnauds usw... schreibt bitte mal

Danke
Daniel


----------



## Albrecht (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mit der 240er kann man 95er Bonnies, und große Arnauds noch gut fischen. Crankbaits ab 5 cm fischen sich auch gut.
Für kleine Squirrels find ich sie nicht optimal.

Kürzere Gelbe hab ich nie gefischt.


Ich hab mir gestern noch eine Ashura S-183L geholt (wider Erwarten ohne Schreibfehler auf dem Blank ), Bei Tests im Pool hat die sich super für kleine Squirrels, Chubbys und die ganzen Forellenköder geeignet. Zum dropshoten und leichten jiggen wird sie wohl auch gut sein.

Morgen werde ich die Neue (sofern der Wind mitspielt) an einem Super Barschsee antesten, dann setzt es hoffentlich Fotos...

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen werde ich die Neue (sofern der Wind mitspielt) an einem Super Barschsee antesten, dann setzt es hoffentlich Fotos...
> 
> TL,
> Albrecht



Heute ist morgen  ... wo sind die Fotos ???
Habt ihr es gut, hier ist noch immer saudickes Eis auf den Seen .. aber nicht mehhhhr lange, dann setzt's auch hier wieder Fotos !!!
mfg
basti


----------



## Albrecht (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Besonders immer dann, wenn meine schwarze Galle so sehr überhandnimmt, daß nur starke moralische Grundsätze mich davon abhalten können, mit Vorsatz auf die Straße zu treten und den Leuten mit Bedacht die Hüte vom Kopf zu hauen - dann ist es höchste Zeit für mich, so bald ich kann auf See zu kommen. Das ist mein Ersatz für Pistole und Kugel. 

Kleiner Bericht von heute: 0500 aufgestanden, 0530 Boot telefonisch reserviert.-----lange Fahrt---- > 0800 Karte und Boot bezahlt. 2 km Marsch und dann die Feststellung: Diese Säcke haben die Boote noch an Land in Ketten.#q 
Nachdem das Seeufer zu ¾ privat ist und der einzig öffentlich zugängliche Platz ein SEHR flaches Strandbad ist sackte meine Stimmung in den Keller. 

Meine Fangchancen waren = 0. Ich hab dann noch vom Ufer aus mein neues Rütchen mit diversen Ködern probegeworfen, wenigstens das war super, für Dropshots und Jigs bis ca. 15 Gramm ist dieser Stecken wirklich ein Traum. Auch bleilose 2" Senkos lassen sich noch super werfen und führen… beim einzigen Hänger des Tages habe ich dann auch noch das Drillverhalten antesten können.

ICH WILL ENDLICH EINEN BARSCH!:c


----------



## rainer1962 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wie die vermieten Dir ein Boot das am Ufer liegt???? Ist ja wohl eine Frechheit!!!! Haste die Kohle wenigsten wiederbekommen????


----------



## Albrecht (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nein, aber eine Gutschrift für Bootskarte und Boot.
Ich hatte morgens keine Lust mich mit einer alten Frau zu streiten... hab mir lieber ein Morgenbier eingestellt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL ENDLICH EINEN BARSCH!:c


heehhehe, wer will den nicht ? 
Tut mir leid, dass Dein Ausflug nicht wirklich erfolgreich war, aber das kann beim nächsten Mal ja schon ganz anders aussehen .. ich drück die Daumen Al !

Momentan siehts hier aber auch noch nicht gerade rosig aus .. Spree ist zwar wieder frei ...























.. aber eh wir wieder schöne Stachelflosser fangen können, dauerts wohl noch 2-3 Wochen  ...










... denn da siehts momentan noch SO aus :c 






mfg
basti​


----------



## Albrecht (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Strafverschärfend kam dann noch eine Unterhaltung mit ein paar Tauchern dazu: Der See hat kaum Struktur, bis auf ein paar große Unterwasserplatformen (zwischen 5 und 10 m Tiefe). Diese wollte ich abklopfen.

Und ratet mal wo die Barsche GEBÜNDELT standen#q 

@Meridian: Wie immer geile Fotos. Wie oft erwischst da oben eigentlich 40+ Fische?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Und ratet mal wo die Barsche GEBÜNDELT standen#q


Ist doch crazy !!! Haste Deinen Spot gesichert ! Mal schaun, wann dann mal wieder nen "TigerBass" dabei ist 



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft erwischst da oben eigentlich 40+ Fische?


40+ ist in einigen Gewässern absolut keine Seltenheit !
Wirklich selten & höchstens 1-2 Exemplare pro Jahr kratzen oder überschreiten die Magic~50~ !
Wir fischen halt gezielt auf große Barsche ! Das heisst, vorrangig in größeren Tiefen mit Wobblern um die 12-16cm.
Selten sind die wirklich guten Exemplare nahe den Einständen der kleinen & mittleren Barsche zu finden ! Eher oftmals weit abgelegen "auf offener See".
Natürlich nehmen wir solche Fische nicht mit nach Hause in die Bratpfanne, denn es sollte jedem bewusst sein, wie alt solche großen Tiere sind .. #h 
Ich glaub in der Pfanne machen die 20er-30er eh ne bessere Figur 

Schönes WE Euch ... basti


----------



## Micky Finn (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habe gerade Ersatz und Verstärkung für meine Illex-Truppe geordert. Man will ja schließlich mit gefüllten Köderkisten aufs Wasser wenns jetzt losgeht. :q 

Als Ersatz für die RS 225 werd ich mal die Aragons und DD Cherry´s testen.
Mit dem Mask70 kann ich mich zumindest papiermäßig nicht anfreunden, also werd ich meine noch vorhandenen TN60 hüten und hoffen daß sie mir lange erhalten bleiben....

Welche Teilchen haben bei euch die Plätze für die ausgelaufenen TN60 und RS225 eingenommen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem AragonMR und DDCherry?

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## schroe (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Micky,
für den TN 60 und den RS 225 habe ich noch keinen Ersatz, zumindest nicht aus dem Hause Jackall/Illex gefunden. Bei anderen Herstellern habe ich mich noch nicht umgeschaut/gesucht.

Der Aragon fliegt sauber, verheddert sich selten. Gegen den Lauf kann ich auch nichts einwänden. Läuft sauber. Macht einen Höllenlärm und hat mir, ausser vielleicht ein paar hungrigen Barschen noch nicht viel gebracht. Vielleicht ist er zu laut, vielleicht biete ich ihn aber auch inadäquat an? Keine Ahnung.
Der DD Cherry gehört bei mir mittlerweile zur Grundasstattung. Ist ein verlässlicher Großbarschjäger, hat allerdings auch schon Hecht und Zander verhaftet.
Fliegt auch nicht schlecht. Fische ihn gerne schnell eingecranked, mit vielen abrupten Stops. Wenn er sich mit der Tauchschaufel durch den Gewässerboden wühlt, bleibt er in recht stabiler Schwimmlage. Durch den steilen Anstellwinkel sind Hänger eher selten.

Mein neuer Hoffnungsträger für 2006 ist der "Air Minnow". Mit 7gr. und 95mm ein schlankes Leichtgewicht, das auch schon bei leichten Twitches wie "insane" anspricht. Alles was flach raubt, könnte Interesse dran bekunden. Bin da ganz guter Dinge. Ausgiebig und unter realen Bedingungen kann ich ihn leider erst ab Mai testen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da gibts eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen 

.. ausser, des mir der AirMinnow nicht zusagt .. läuft sehr bescheiden & muss des öfteren nach getuned werden. Mir erscheint die winzige Schaufel zu "instabil" für einen regelmässigen Lauf, auch nach Twitches etc.
Meine haben beim ersten Wasserkontakt alle erstmal paar 8ter Piroeten hingelegt.

Anstatt des TN60 solltest Du Dir von SPRO mal den Aruku Shad anschauen. Günstiger, aber mindestens genauso fängig  .. im Ernst, ne echte Alternative.

Die Aragon's egal ob Jr. oder Mr. landen bei mir auch nur höchst selten an der Strippe .. nach ewigem Testfischen mit diesen & viel zu verhaltenen Fängen, sind jene mit Sicherheit nicht mehr meine erst Wahl !

Wogegen die Cherry's fangen & fangen & fangen .. meiner Meinung nach, einer der geilsten Köder die Jackall überhaupt bisher aufn Markt gebracht hat !!! 

mfg
basti


----------



## schroe (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Meridian,
herzlichen Dank für die Empfehlung. Werde mal nach Arukus Ausschau halten.



> .. ausser, des mir der AirMinnow nicht zusagt



Das schmälert natürlich meine Hoffnung auf 2006, mit diesem Köder. Hatte ihn nach kurzen "Kinderspielereien" (manche haben wenig Verständnis für unser Hobby #d  ) im Schwimmbad, nahe bei den kleinen Huskys vermutet.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Meridian,
> herzlichen Dank für die Empfehlung. Werde mal nach Arukus Ausschau halten.


 
z.b. Catch Company hat ihn 7,50€#6


----------



## Raabiat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Boah, jetzt hab ich aber nen Gewaltakt hinter mir*prust*....33 Seiten inhaliert, studiert und verstanden....

ma ehrlich gesagt: hätten's nich zehn Seiten auch getan|kopfkrat

aber ich hab viel dazu gelernt und hoffe mit meiner zukünftigen Wahl auch ins schwarze zu treffen...ich will jetzt nämlich unbe4dingt den ein oder anderen haben

Ich will ja nicht die allseits beliebte und bekannte Farbdiskussion hochbrechen und wieder von vorn aufrollen.....aber ihr spezis habt doch bestimmt nen Tipp, welche Farben immer irgendwo im guten Bereich liegen.

Wenn ich selbst aussuche lande ich irgendwie immer bei Barschdesigns...
Ein Tipp wär nicht schlecht....immerhin solltet ihr mich nach 33 gelesenen Seiten hier als neuen süchtigen akzeptieren und aufnehmen #h


----------



## darksnake (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich bin für die Farbe Tanago!
oder Ayu


----------



## Uli69 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Männer,
Tuningempfehlung zum Aragon. 
Die stelle an der die beiden Körperhälften zusammenstoßen mit einem selbstklebenden Gummipuffer ca. 3x3mm "ruhigstellen".
Die Geräusche sind je nach Material dramatisch tieffrequenter.
Dann kann das "Drehgelenk" durch einsetzen von Moosgummistreifen, in der Bewegungsfähigkeit gehemmt werden.
Die Laufeigenschaften verändern sich nicht zum Nachteil, das Teilchen ist nicht mehr so lärmig und nervös.
VG
Uli


----------



## darksnake (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mach doch bitte mal Foros von deinen nachbesserungen!
Ich klebe zwar an meinen Illex nichts rum aber zeig doch mal fotos...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*





Hab gerade aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, dass die Preise für Illex-Kunstköder
in den kommenden Monaten *stark reduziert* werden.
Dies ist ein Resultat der in Dtl. nach wie vor nicht erbrachten Absatzzahlen !
Endlich mal eine gute Nachricht & ne echt feine Geste von denen !!! #6 

basti​


----------



## Raabiat (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, dass die Preise für Illex-Kunstköder
> in den kommenden Monaten *stark reduziert* werden.
> Dies ist ein Resultat der in Dtl. nach wie vor nicht erbrachten Absatzzahlen !
> Endlich mal eine gute Nachricht & ne echt feine Geste von denen !!! #6
> ...



ein Schelm wer am 1. April böses dabei denkt|uhoh:

hehehehe#h


----------



## rainer1962 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

unn isch hab misch schun gfreet#q #q #q


----------



## melis (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, dass die Preise für Illex-Kunstköder
> in den kommenden Monaten *stark reduziert* werden.
> Dies ist ein Resultat der in Dtl. nach wie vor nicht erbrachten Absatzzahlen !
> Endlich mal eine gute Nachricht & ne echt feine Geste von denen !!! #6​
> ...


Das finde ich aber garnicht gut das du die Leute hier so veräppelst. Sonst kauft niemand mehr die Teile, weil alle warten das die billiger werden. Und plötzlich machen die pleite.


----------



## darksnake (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kennt jemand den Link zu Jackall TV ??? Habe gehört, dass es bei jackall auch sowas gibt wie bei Illex halt nicht Illex TV sondern Jackall TV??
Waehre toll wenn jemand den link posten könnte...


----------



## Albrecht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bitterschen: http://www.jackallstyle.com/


----------



## darksnake (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

genau emme habe ich gesucht hatte den link schonmal aber der mus wohl aus meiner Festplatte geschwommen sein!


----------



## Albrecht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Squadminnow sieht ausgesprochen cool aus:  http://www.jackallstyle.com/psp/index.html

Der wird unseren Hechten bestimmt zusagen.


----------



## BeeJay (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand zufälligerweise schon eine Bezugsquelle für die 4'' Cover Craws?
Thx & TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Albrecht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Es gab schon mal welche bei ebay, aber offiziell scheint es die Teile noch nichteinmal in Nippon zu geben.


----------



## BeeJay (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die bei eBay hatte ich gesehen, aber der eine Keks meinte gleich mal auf $10.00 pro Pack hochgehen zu müssen, darauf überhaupt zu bieten war dann natürlich absoluter Unfug... 

BeeJay


----------



## Albrecht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Weist du für wieviel sie weggegangen sind?


----------



## BeeJay (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

$11.00 pro Pack, war ne Multiauktion (wenn man bei 2 Paketen überhaupt vom "Multi" sprechen kann). :q

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen
> 
> .. ausser, des mir der AirMinnow nicht zusagt .. läuft sehr bescheiden & muss des öfteren nach getuned werden. Mir erscheint die winzige Schaufel zu "instabil" für einen regelmässigen Lauf, auch nach Twitches etc.
> Meine haben beim ersten Wasserkontakt alle erstmal paar 8ter Piroeten hingelegt.



Also bei den Minnows bin ich nach wie vor absolut überzeugter Yo Zuri- Fan! Und die Dinger sind einen ganzen Backen günstiger!
Und sie fangen Hecht ohne Ende! Sicher gerade in kleinen Fließen! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## darksnake (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Heute ist meine Ashura 2,10m endlich eingetroffen. Dafür das Illex Lieferprobleme hat musste ich nur 2 Wochen warten, was mich sehr überrascht hat. Hatte sie ja vorher schon ein paar Mal in der Hand und wusste ja schon was das für eine Klasse ist. Nun hier nochmal meine Frage: Welche Köder sind die größten Illex die ihr mit der Ashura wurfgewicht-28g fischt?

Kennt jemand die Pezon&Michel Drop Shot 2,10 ???
Gibt es im Angebot für 39.90€ is ja nen super preis im vergleich aber kennt die Rute jemand?


----------



## darksnake (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hier mein heutiger Fang mit der neuen Rute ein echtes Sahnestück ;-)


----------



## geforce100 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey ho
les grad das angebot vom angelcenter-kassel. dort gibt es inmoment 4 illex wobbler für die tiefenbereiche 1-3,5 meter für 44.95 euro und muss sagen die idee find ich schonmal super... ist zwar auch schon n batzen geld fürn "paar wobbler" aber sonst kauft man sich die eh irgendwann und dann bezahlt man mehr  naja jetzt meine frage: wärs nicht vieleicht auch ne idee vlt. sets für andere tiefenbereiche zu erstellen denn ich zum beispiel kann mit ködern über 1,5 metern lauftiefe nicht so viel/garnichts anfangen. soll jetzt keine kritik oder so sein aba vlt. liest hier ja bald ein mitarbeiter vom angelcenter-kassel oder so ähnlich und wird drauf aufmerksam |wavey: kann ja sein ^^.
Ok kann auch sein dass meine idee schwachsinn ist aber naja mir würds gefallen.

Gruß geforce100


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand die Pezon&Michel Drop Shot 2,10 ???
> Gibt es im Angebot für 39.90€ is ja nen super preis im vergleich aber kennt die Rute jemand?



Jo, kenn ich und habe sie mir auch schon weglegen lassen. Wenn ich endlich mal früher aus dem Büro komme, dann hole ich sie ab. Ist ein geiles Teil. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann hat da auch der Hiroshi seine Finger mit im Spiel. Werde sie am WE mal testen...

Grüße

Heinzmann


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, kenn ich und habe sie mir auch schon weglegen lassen. Wenn ich endlich mal früher aus dem Büro komme, dann hole ich sie ab. Ist ein geiles Teil. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann hat da auch der Hiroshi seine Finger mit im Spiel. Werde sie am WE mal testen...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Heinzmann


 
woher weisst Du das denn?????


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Woher weiß ich was?


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein geiles Teil. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann hat da auch der Hiroshi seine Finger mit im Spiel. Werde sie am WE mal testen...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Heinzmann


 
dass es ein geiles Teil ist welches der Hiroshi zumindest mit entwickelt hat#h


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Weil ich sie letzte Woche in der Hand hatte und weil Pezon et Michel sowie Illex von Sensas ist. Hiroshi steht bei Sensas unter Vertrag und bastelt auch an den Pezon Ruten mit. Ausserdem ist die Ahnlichkeit von Ashura, P&M Specialist und DropShot nicht zu übersehen. Dazu hat mir das der Hiroshi selbst gesteckt, dass er da mittüftelt.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

sorry ich vergass, du hast ja den Kontakt und bist der spezialist


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hä? Was soll diese dumme "Vonderseiteanmache" denn? Du hast mich gefragt woher ich das weiß und ich habe es dir gesagt.
Wenn du es nicht vertragen kannst, dass jemand eventuell mehr Hintergrundinfos als du hast, dann frag bitte erst gar nicht.|gr:


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nun ja
du outest dich als "Spezialist"
wenn ich mir Deine Videos auf deiner Homepage so anschaue kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln (das ganze hat übrigens in keinster Weise irgendwas mit Illex o.ä) zu tun, sondern das waidgerechte Verhalten eines Anglers in Wort und Bild


----------



## darksnake (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Heinzmann einfach drüber stehen und freuen, dass man als SPEZIALIST gelobt wird ;-)

Jeder der schonmal auf der illex hp war und sich die bilder angeschaut hat hat mind. 3 Mal das P&M Logo im Hintergrung von irgendwelchen Vorführbecken gesehen!
und Somit dürfte belegt sein das illex sich bei den Ruten mit P&M zusammensteckt!
Also kein grund zur Aufregung  #h 
Habe die Drop Shot für 39.95€ gekauft und für den Preis...... Das Drop Shot angeln sehe ich eh nur als kleine spassige nebensache beim ANGeln


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nun mal langsam.

1) Wo oute ich mich als Spezialist?

2) Was soll meine Seite bitte mit Illex zu tun haben?

3) Was ist denn bitte mit den Videos?

Ich hatte nunmal das Glück Thomas Engert und Hiroshi Takahashi kennen zu lernen. War mit ihnen Fischen und ein Bierchen trinken. Ja und? 
Da habe ich so viele Infos gezogen, wie es nur ging und gebe sie auch gerne weiter. 

Sorry, ich weiß echt nicht was du von mir willst?#d

Du fragst, bekommst ne Antwort und machst mich dann von der Seite an. Wie alt bist du denn? #q

Bist wohl auch so ein frustrierter Neider, der es anderen nicht gönnt mal was zu erleben.
Kannst ja beim nächsten Fischen auf dem Eicher See mit Thomas und Hiroshi mitkommen. Dann kannste aufhören zu heulen.....#c


----------



## darksnake (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Genau alle haben alle lieb und irgendwann sehen wir uns alle und trinken bier und beschmeißen uns mit Illex Wobblern und selbsgemachten Ruten und jetzt ist wieder gut
was bringt euch so eine Unterhaltung?
IHR HABT EUCH ALLE LIEB UND WIR HABEN EUCH ALLE LIEB :l 

Also wieder zurück zu illex! oder von mir aus auch P&M


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Darksnake,

hattest du sie schon am Wasser?
Ich habe sie nur beim Händler in der Hand gehabt. Macht einen guten Eindruck. Hätte ich von P&M auch nicht anders erwartet.
Werde die Rute wohl am Samstag abholen und auch direkt mal testen. 
Die dürfte sogar für Squirrelgepeitsche taugen?

Wollen wir mal sehen...

Grüße

Heinzmann

EDIT: Ich hab sowieso alle lieb!


----------



## darksnake (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Squirrelpeitsche??? Nene da nehme ich lieber meine Gelbe! Ne leider hat mein Gewässer noch Schonzeit aber sonst so vom feeling her behaupte ich mal kann man für den Preis keine Fehler machen....
Lieber so ne Rute die eigendlich total ok ist wie wieder eine Illex Rute für 200€ finde ich aber wieder jedem das seine wer drobben will mit der 200 euro rute macht das wenn ich mit meiner 40€ Rute fische fange freue ich mich mehr #6


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal langsam.
> 
> 1) Wo oute ich mich als Spezialist?
> 
> ...


 
ich habe nicht gesagt dass Deine Seite etwas mit Illex zu tun hat!
Mein Alter steht ja hier auch nicht zur Debatte!!
Ich kritisiere Dein Verhalten im Umgang mit den Fischen welches Du in den Viedeos auch noch darstellst!
Fernerhin behauptest du dass die P&M DS ein geiles Teil ist und hast sie noch nicht einmal gefischt


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> aber sonst so vom feeling her behaupte ich mal kann man für den Preis keine Fehler machen....



Das sehe ich auch so. Und chic ist noch dazu. 

Ich konnte ich mich noch nicht überwinden mir die Gelbe zu kaufen. 280€ ist ne harte Ansage.
Aber die blaue mit Triggergriff wird wohl noch diese Saison in den Keller wandern.


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Rainer

Bla Bla Bla....und jetzt ist es bitte *gut.#d*


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rainer
> 
> Bla Bla Bla....und jetzt ist bitte es bitte *gut.#d*


 
genau Bla Bla Bla!!!!!! Deine Erkenntnis kam spät aber sie kam wenigstens#6


----------



## BeeJay (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@heinzmann:
bleiben wir realistisch - die P&M Invitation Dropshot 2,10 ist eine gute Gebrauchsrute, wenn auch ganz klar aus dem Low-Prize Segment. Es mag Shops geben, die glatt 60 europäische Steine dafür verlangen, aber ehrlich gesagt - mehr als 40 hätte ich nicht bezahlt.

Die Rute ist soweit in Ordnung, eingesetzte weiche Spitze, geteilter Griff usw. allerdings hat die Serie auch ein paar leichte Mängel, z.B. dass die Endkappe meist recht locker geklebt ist und einem nach ein paar Fischen oder nach einem etwas härteren Absetzen auf den Boden einfach abfällt. :q

Ende Februar hatten wir ein gemeinsames Dropshotfischen, bei dem 25 der P&M 2,10er als Testruten zur Verfügung gestellt wurden und man diese nach dem Fischen für €30,00 "gebraucht" erstehen konnte (bei dem Preis macht man wirklich nix falsch). 

Da so viele Ruten gleichzeitig verfügbar waren konnte man bei der Serie so manchen Mangel entdecken. Die eingesetzte Spitze stand teilweise nicht ganz gerade zum Blank oder der Spitzenring war leicht verdreht (das mit der Endkappe habe ich ja schon erwähnt). Alles in allem nicht wirklich "Hiroshi"-Qualität. 

Natürlich hat er seit einiger Zeit die Finger bei P&M drin (ist ja mittlerweile bekannt), aber ich denke die Rute soll ganz klar das Preissegment unter €50,00 bedienen und wird IMHO irgendwo in China zusammengepfriemelt, um dies zu erreichen.
Es ist trotz allem eine passable Rute zum Barsche und Forellen Diggeln - reicht aber z.B. nicht an die P&M Spécialist Serie heran, die schonmal ganz anders ausgestattet und verarbeitet daher kommt. 
Den Vergleich zu Illex lasse ich an dieser Stelle mal ganz weg - das wäre unfair. 

Angesichts der Kosten kommt die P&M Dropshot bei mir immer dann zum Einsatz, wenn mir meine teuren Ruten beim Dickichtkraxeln am Altrhein einfach zu schade sind. 

Die P&M Invitation Dropshot 2,10 ist keine schlechte Rute und absolut tauglich fürs Dropshotfischen sowie für kleine Spinner und Wobbler z.B. auf Forellen. Die Ausstattung der Rute ist aber eher Fiat denn Ferrari.
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Heinzmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey BeeJay,

ich habe niemals behauptet, dass die P&M DS auch nur im geringsten an die Ashura oder Specialist rankommt. Habe beide schon gefischt. Geile Stecken, wobei mir die Specialist einen Tick zu hart ist.
Die P&M ist für einen 40er eine schöne DS-Rute, die auch noch gut aussieht.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Mir gefällt sie sehr gut und ich werde sie mir, wie schon gesagt, am Samstag zulegen. Wenn was abfällt, dann gibt es ne neue. Service steht bei meinem Händler ganz oben.



> Es ist trotz allem eine passable Rute zum Barsche und Forellen Diggeln



Richtig, das ist sie. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.

Ich werde sie testen und dann schauen wir weiter.

Grüße

Heinzmann


----------



## BeeJay (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe niemals behauptet, dass die P&M DS auch nur im geringsten an die Ashura oder Specialist rankommt.


Darauf antworte ich dir mit deinen eigenen Worten:


			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein geiles Teil. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann hat da auch der Hiroshi seine Finger mit im Spiel.


Wenn ich die P&M Dropshotrute ansehe, dann denke ich von der Verarbeitung und Qualität nicht gerade an Hiroshis an sich selbst gestellte Ansprüche. 

Natürlich kann ich deine Begeisterung über deine Neuanschaffung verstehen. 
Wenn aber jemand, der die Invitation-Rutenserie noch nie gesehen hat dein Statement "_[...] ein geiles Teil [...] unschwer erkennen kann [...] Hiroshi seine Finger mit im Spiel[...]_" liest, muss den Eindruck bekommen, man bekäme eine "ashura-ähnliche" Rute für 40€ hinterhergeschmissen. :q
Das wollte ich etwas relativieren. 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Heinzmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde sie testen und dann schauen wir weiter.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Heinzmann


 

ja mache das und berichte#6 
ach ja und tu mir einen Gefallen....
solltest Du was fangen, behandle die Fische bitte nicht so wie Du es auf Deiner Homepage zeigst.


----------



## darksnake (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

_Ich konnte ich mich noch nicht überwinden mir die Gelbe zu kaufen. 280€ ist ne harte Ansage._

<--- wer sagt denn, dass die Ashura 280€ kostet..... Wenn man sich nen bissel umhört findet man durchaus einige Händler die sie für viel weniger verkaufen und wenn ich sage viel weniger dann meine ich viel weniger und wir sprechen nicht von 10 oder 15€ ;-)
ich kenne Läden da kostet sie 289€ :v 

aber da muss ich nichts mehr zu sagen....


----------



## Pernod (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Genau alle haben alle lieb und irgendwann sehen wir uns alle und trinken bier und beschmeißen uns mit Illex Wobblern und selbsgemachten Ruten und jetzt ist wieder gut
> was bringt euch so eine Unterhaltung?
> IHR HABT EUCH ALLE LIEB UND WIR HABEN EUCH ALLE LIEB :l
> 
> Also wieder zurück zu illex! oder von mir aus auch P&M


 
Puuuuhhhh.Ist ganz schön lauwarm hier heute im Board. :k


----------



## darksnake (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Fenster auf Gefriertruhe auf und fuer durchzug sorgen!!!
Aber nit wieder Streiten !!!!


----------



## Heinzmann (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Guten Morgen



> Wenn ich die P&M Dropshotrute ansehe, dann denke ich von der Verarbeitung und Qualität nicht gerade an Hiroshis an sich selbst gestellte Ansprüche.


Meine Aussage bezog sich lediglich auf das Design. Qualität hin oder her. Geil sieht sie aus. Außerdem ist es nur eine Rute, die künftig fürs gelegentliche Drop-Shotten vom Belly Boat benutzt wird und nicht *die *Rute, die mich täglich ans Wasser begleiten wird. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Schwarzbarschruten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> Wenn aber jemand, der die Invitation-Rutenserie noch nie gesehen hat dein Statement "_[...] ein geiles Teil [...] unschwer erkennen kann [...] Hiroshi seine Finger mit im Spiel[...]_" liest, muss den Eindruck bekommen, man bekäme eine "ashura-ähnliche" Rute für 40€ hinterhergeschmissen.


Sorry, aber wer denkt denn sowas? Allerdings fische ich die P&M Invitation Jig 210 und kann mich nicht im geringsten über den Blank beklagen. Ist schön straff und toll zum Gummizuppeln und für 59€ echt fair, was das P/L angeht. Außer der Rollenhalter, der ist fürn....#d

Ist ja jetzt auch Wurst. Jedem das seine. Bei einem muss es die gelbe Ashura sein, der andere gibt sich auch mit anderen Ruten zufrieden.
Ich bin mit meiner Rutensammlung sehr glücklich, obwohl ich noch nie mehr als 189€ für ne Spinnrute ausgegeben habe.



> Wenn man sich nen bissel umhört findet man durchaus einige Händler die sie für viel weniger verkaufen und wenn ich sage viel weniger dann meine ich viel weniger und wir sprechen nicht von 10 oder 15€


Dann lass mal hören.#h Von wie viel günstiger redest du denn? Vielleicht wäre es ja dann doch eine Anschaffung wert.

Anyway, ich wünsche allen einen guten Start ins Wochenende.|wavey:

Grüße

Heinzmann


----------



## darksnake (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

naja man schaue sich im internet um und nicht gerade die grossen shops an und dann findet man!


----------



## Albrecht (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
heute war bei mir endlich mal wieder echtes Barschfischen angesagt (nach meinen winterlichen ebay und ginrinpeche Raubzügen eine wilkommene Abwechslung).

Ich machs kurz: neues Gewässer nur 100 km fern der Heimat (Salzburg), 30 Schwarzbarsche   5 Flussbarsche und eine Karausche.

Illex Crosstail (Braun mit Flakes) weightless an Ashura Super Light Rig Versatile und .22 Vanish Transition war die Combo des Tages.
Ich konnte aber auch endlich meine Etna&Alphas Itö Combo stilvoll entjungfern (mit 10cm Senkos (weiß) und Carolina Riged Darts (Lila).

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte

p.s. der Bass auf dem 2. Bild wurde von meinem Kumpel erwischt (mit seiner Shimano Sensilite (2,40m und schwabbelig) konnte er keinen Fisch haken, mit meiner Rute hat er dann auch noch 4 Schöne Barsche erwischt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Easy Fische ... PETRI Albrecht !


----------



## Dorschi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na mal was echt Erfreuliches in diesem Thread!
Petri Heil Albrecht!


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hört sich nach einem sehr gelungenen Angeltag an, sauber gemacht. 

Leider können wir von solchen Seen hier nur träumen - oder eben doch mal einen Angeltrip in die Alpenrepublik planen. :q

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nach einem sehr gelungenen Angeltag an, sauber gemacht.
> 
> Leider können wir von solchen Seen hier nur träumen - oder eben doch mal einen Angeltrip in die Alpenrepublik planen. :q
> 
> BeeJay


 
Hey BeeJay#6 
ich wär dabei#h , bei uns gehts ja auch bald wieder los



schöne Fische und weiter ein Petri Heil nach Österreich


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

:q

Ich muss mal meine Infoquellen in Sachen Schwarzbarsch angraben, vielleicht ergibt sich ja in Frankreich eine Möglichkeit - wäre etwas näher. 

BeeJay


----------



## Micky Finn (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi BeeJay,

hier gibts ne Recherche mit Sortierung nach Fischart und Arrandissement.
http://www.pecheur.com/guides/index.asp

Das nächste Schwarzb********* von uns liegt auf der Höhe von Mulhouse, ist aber nur Fliege erlaubt und die Fische sind mittlerweile gut trainiert. Ich selbst war noch nicht dort, weiß das aber aus 1.er Quelle.

http://www.bruno-fliegenfischen.de/Lindenstoeckle/Lindenstoeckle.htm

Ansonsten ist die Anreise etwas aufwendiger. Es gibt bei Paris das ein oder andre Achigan, teils auf Golfplätzen. Alternativ dann eben Südfrankreich.


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Cool, dankeschön... 

Paris ist auch schon ne Ecke, ich muss wirklich mal meine Fühler ausstrecken. 
Fliegenfischen ist leider eine der wenigen Süßwasserangelarten, in der ich nicht wirklich fit bin... |kopfkrat 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Albrecht (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hier ein kleines Video von unseren Illex Schwarzbarschen:

http://www.zunftweb.com/videos/Get_Bass_230406.avi

"Ziel speichern unter" drücken, hat 12 MB.

Viel Spaß,
Albrecht


----------



## Dorschi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mal eine ganz dumme Frage! Laßt Ihr bei Euren Illex die Sprengringe dran, wenn Ihr mit Snaps fischt?
Fischt Ihr ganz ohne Snaps?
Ich nehme eigentlich immer kleine Duolocs, um schnell mal wechseln zu können.


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Albrecht: klasse Filmchen 


			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine ganz dumme Frage! Laßt Ihr bei Euren Illex die Sprengringe dran, wenn Ihr mit Snaps fischt?


Entweder - oder.
Bei der *und* Variante sind schonmal Illexe "alleine" auf Reisen gegangen. Da ich nie beides gleichzeitig verwende bin ich verschont geblieben. Es ist aber immer wieder lustig, wenn sich der Kollege nach dem Illexverlust künstlich aufregt, obwohl man ihn mehrfach auf das Risiko hingewiesen hat. :q

Hiro und Thomas Engert werden nicht müde bei Präsentationen immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass der ovale Sprengring für das Anknoten von (Mono)Schnüren gedacht ist, nicht für das Einhängen von Snaps. 
Der Knoten kommt bei den Sprengringen immer auf der Seite mit den überlappenden Enden zu liegen und presst sie zusätzlich zusammen. 
Guckst du hier: Tipps.
TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## melis (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Hiro und Thomas Engert werden nicht müde bei Präsentationen immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass der ovale Sprengring für das Anknoten von (Mono)Schnüren gedacht ist, nicht für das Einhängen von Snaps.


 
Hatte ich garnicht mehr dran gedacht. Danke für die Erfrischung.


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich wusste doch irgendwas war da 
Habe aber auch mit Duoloc noch keine verloren.


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm meine Köderboxen sind schon für Montag frisch sortiert.
Es juckt in den Fingern Jungs!


----------



## don_king (29. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> naja man schaue sich im internet um und nicht gerade die grossen shops an und dann findet man!


Also in Deutschland konnte ich nichts finden, aber in Frankreich habe ich einen Versand entdeckt, der die Ashura 2,10m für 239€ vertickt. Guckst du hier:
http://www.peche-direct.com/liste-article.php?idmarque=40&marque=Illex&idtechnique=59&technique=Carnassiers&rub=m&idproduit=1&produit=Cannes

Die haben noch andere interressante Ruten, z.B. jede Menge Pezon&Michel. 
(konnte ich auch noch in keinem deutschen Versand finden)


----------



## don_king (29. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habe vorhin in meine Wobblerbox geschaut und musste feststellen dass mein neuer Aragon JR undicht ist:r. Habe ihn nur zu antesten mal durchs Wasser gezogen und jetzt ist das hintere Teil voller Kondenswasser und die Metallkugel rostet gewaltig und klappert nicht mehr.
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/8985/cimg14392oo.jpg
Wie gesagt, der Wobbler ist neu und noch nirgendwo gegengeknallt und ich kann auch nicht erkennen wo das Leck ist. Ich könnte :v!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hy Don !

Jop, das geschieht halt bei dem einen oder anderen Wobbler .. 

Mach Dir keine Gedanken, der Aragon ist eh nicht der beste Köder von Illex (meine persl. Meinung).
Aber schön, dass Du dieses Beispiel hier mal einbringst .. damit gewisse Leute einfach mal merken, dass Illex NICHT das NonPlusUltra ist 

Lege den Köder an einen warmen Platz & versuche möglichst viel Wasser herauszubekommen .. manchmal hilft auch schütteln o.ä.
Wickel den Köder in einige dicke Lagen Toilettenpapier & schüttle ihn kräftig.
Danach vorsichtig das Papier entfernen & Du wirst in etwas sehen, wo das "Leck" ist.
Dann entweder mit 2k Kleber das Loch "stopfen" ... oder, falls Du es nicht ausfindig machen kannst .. dem ganzen Köder ne Schicht Epoxy drüberziehen .. falls Du so sehr an ihm hängen solltest.

Kannst natürlich auch zu Deinem Gerätehändler gehen & das Teil umtauschen  .. am besten in nen 79er Squirrel oder nen DD Cherry.

mfg
basti


----------



## don_king (29. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So sehr dran hängen tu ich nicht, ist halt ärgerlich. Das Problem ist echt die undichte Stelle zu finden, wahrscheinlich ein Haarriss oder so. Ich bezweifle ob das mit dem Epoxy funktionieren würde, auf der glatten Kunststoffoberfläche wird es einfach wieder abplatzen. Für einen feinen Riss ist dünnflüssiger Sekundenkleber besser, der durch den Kapillarefekt regelrecht in den Spalt "gesaugt" wird. Aber da ich nichts entdecken kann werde ich einfach mal einen Tropfen auf die Stellen geben wo der Draht für das Gelenk und die Öse rauskommt.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Don !
> 
> Jop, das geschieht halt bei dem einen oder anderen Wobbler ..
> 
> ...


 
ich hab bei undichten Ködern kein Problem....
ich bohre ein zweites Loch, dann kann das Wasser wieder ablaufen:m


----------



## Albrecht (29. April 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Du könntests dir auch Silica Gel besorgen.

Das Zeug ist auch in den Köderboxen super.

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## darksnake (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habe eben noch ne mail bekommen, dass der neue TN/60 wohl einfach 2 arten von Kugeln in sich hat kleine und größere so soll einfach die Soundfrequenz verändert werden obs was bringt??? keine ahnung nen test is es bestimmt wert! Was dieses runde etwas ist was im Köder eingebaut ist weiß ich leider immer noch nicht denke die kleinen kugeln sind in dem runden etwas und die großen aussen herum.
Soweit erstmal mal schauen ob ich noch was herausbekomme


----------



## melis (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Hiro und Thomas Engert werden nicht müde bei Präsentationen immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass der ovale Sprengring für das Anknoten von (Mono)Schnüren gedacht ist, nicht für das Einhängen von Snaps.


 
Warum ist das eigentlich so? Ist do wie eine Sprengring mit Wirbel. 
Was ist mit der Öse von Stahlvorfach? Hier ovaler Sprengring ja/nein?
Und bei geflochtener? No Knot geht das?
Welche snaps fischt ihr?


----------



## darksnake (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Illex hat eigene Snaps ich denke aber dass alle anderen auch gehen. Einfach Erfahrungen sammeln. ich persöhnlich knote das HM einfach direkt an den Sprengring! Ohne snap einfach alles so lassen wies ist und Hardmono direkt an den Sprengring ( der ovale org. von den Ködern)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Illex hat eigene Snaps ich denke aber dass alle anderen auch gehen. Einfach Erfahrungen sammeln. ich persöhnlich knote das HM einfach direkt an den Sprengring! Ohne snap einfach alles so lassen wies ist und Hardmono direkt an den Sprengring ( der ovale org. von den Ködern)


 Stelle mal Fotos Deiner Knotenkunst ein .. will sehen, wie das ausschaut !


----------



## Dorschi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Basti habe eben die Jackall concept 2006 DVD auf den Tisch gelegt bekommen. Es wird Juli?


----------



## Raabiat (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wo ich den Basti grad les.....nochmal an Danke für deinen netten Tip bzgl. Bezugsquellen....#h Hab ein sehr gutes Angebot wahrnehmen können trotz sehr bescheidener Französischkünste 

PS: Wo ihr grad beim Thema Snaps und Knoten seid: ich habs satt andauernd die Snaps auf und zu klicken zu müssen. Was hälst denn von diesen Speed Clips die man nur zusammendrücken muss.....ich brauch irgendwas anderes zum Wobbler anknüppern da ich von Natur aus faul bin und meine Fingernägel meistens der Nervosität zum Opfer fallen


----------



## Kurzer (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kann mich jetzt bei Euch mit einreihen ;->

Vor mir liegen:
RS-225
Arnaud 100 S
DDSQ-67 
SDDSQ-79

Bin schon gespannt wie die Teile so laufen! ;->


----------



## Dorschi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Rabiaat ich mach die Dinger einfach mit einem Snap (Duoloc) an den Sprengring und hab noch nix verloren. Auch wenn ich jetzt uncool bin


----------



## darksnake (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Basti gab es nicht schonmal Fotos hier wo einer HM an seinen Wobbler geknotet hat?
Der Knoten wird auf der Illex Homepage sogar im Video beschrieben.
Naja wenn meine neue Didicam da ist mache ich Foto`s meine alte habe ich weggegeben aber denke morgen sollte die neue da sein...


----------



## BeeJay (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit der Öse von Stahlvorfach? Hier ovaler Sprengring ja/nein?


Nochmal: die Illex "Sprengringe" sind mit normalen nicht vergleichbar, da sich die beiden (relativ dicken) Drähte nur zur Hälfte überlappen. Mehr braucht man auch nicht, denn auf der überlappten Seite hält der Knoten beide Drähte zusammen, sodass der Ring sich nicht öffnen kann. Wird in den Illex-Splitring ein ein Karabiner eingehängt, kann er sich bei einem verunglückten oder gepeitschten Wurf zwischen die sich überlappenden Enden "fädeln" und der Wobbler kommt frei.





			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei geflochtener? No Knot geht das?


Monohauptschnur direkt an ovalen Illex-Splitring ankoten 
[x]korrekt   [ ]kann man machen [ ]sollte man besser lassen
_...so isses gedacht..._ #6

Monohauptschnur direkt an Öse des Wobblers ankoten 
[ ]korrekt   [ ]kann man machen [x]sollte man besser lassen
_Wobbler hat nicht genug Spiel um schön zu laufen, wirkt sich umso negativer auf den Lauf aus, je kleiner und leichter der Wobbler ist!_ 

Monovorfach (Mono, Flourocarbon, Hardmono) direkt an ovalen Illex-Splitring ankoten 
[x]korrekt   [ ]kann man machen [ ]sollte man besser lassen
_...so isses gedacht..._ #6

Karabiner in den Illex-Splitring einhängen
[ ]korrekt   [ ]kann man machen [x]sollte man besser lassen
_Bei korrekter Wurftechnik kann das gutgehen. Aber mal im ernsthaft: selbst wenn der Splitring nicht aufgehen könnte, warum sollte ich dem Wobbler noch mehr Gewicht an die Tauschschaufel binden, als nötig ist? Speziell bei leichten Suspendern wie einem SQ61 eher wenig empfehlenswert._

Geflochtene Hauptschnur direkt an ovalen Illex-Splitring ankoten 
[ ]korrekt   [x]kann man machen [ ]sollte man besser lassen
_Generell: Geflechtschnur direkt an Kunstköder ist selten empfehlenswert. Hindernisse! Geflecht ist anfälliger in Sachen Abrieb.
Besser: Mono oder Stahl davor (bei Hechtgefahr wenigstens dickes Hardmono, besser Stahl/Titan.)._ 

Karabiner direkt an die Öse des Wobblers einhängen
[x]korrekt   [ ]kann man machen [ ]sollte man besser lassen
_...aber darauf achten, dass es ein Karabiner mit rundem Bogen ist..._ #6

Karabiner mit Wirbel direkt an die Öse des Illexwobblers einhängen
[ ]korrekt   [ ]kann man machen [x]sollte man besser lassen
_Warum sollte man um Gottes Willen a) noch mehr Gewicht an den Wobbler hängen und b) Schnurdrall vorbeugen wollen? 
Wenn sich euer Wobbler dreht, dann mal zur Abwechslung nicht bei Aldi oder Lidl einkaufen._ :q :q :q



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Welche snaps fischt ihr?


Duolock & Illex.


			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich jetzt uncool bin...


Das nicht, aber es macht wenig Sinn + erhöht die Gefahr, einen Wobbler zu verlieren. 
Wenn du einen Anhänger an dein Auto hängst, bastelst du dann noch ein weiteres "Gelenk" + mögliche Sollbruchstelle dazwischen? :q

...und natürlich die obligatorische Frage: Wo hast du denn die DVD her? 
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na dann will ich mich mal belehren lassen und friemel die Sprengringe ab.
Zur Frage: Ginrinpeche
Basti wird eine dezentrale Sicherungskopie erstellen!


----------



## melis (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke BeeJay auch wenn deine Fragen/Antworten nicht ganz den meinen entsprachen. Aber irgendwie habe ich doch meine Antworten bekommen. Letztendlich wusste ich das schon, war mir aber nicht genau sicher. Da es halt ungewoehnlich ist.


----------



## BeeJay (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich mich mal belehren lassen und friemel die Sprengringe ab.



Du kannst gerne nach alter Methode weiterfischen, damit hab ich kein Problem. 

Nur ist es meist so, dass *wenn* bei dir dann doch mal einer von der Schnur hüpft, dann ist es ausgerechnet der Wobbler...

...der bei dir immer an die Schnur kommt, wenn irgendwie überhaupt nix beißen will...
...von dem du absolut überzeugt bist...
...der schon extrem viele und gute Fische gebracht hat...
...den du deswegen ins Herz geschlossen hast...
...den es in der Farbe und Form schon lange nicht mehr nachzukaufen gibt...

...du weißt - Murphy's Law... :q

Ich meine es ja nur gut... 

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Alles klar! Bin ja lernfähig!


----------



## the doctor (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey....wie befestigt ihr eure Illex ans Vorfach?
Da ja geraten wird die Sprengringe zu demontieren, wenn man Snaps bzw. Wirbel verwendet habe ich dies gemacht. 
Nur ein Wobbler, der  DD Squirrel, bereitet mir schwierigkeiten.
Bekomme ihn nicht in den Snap eingehängt. 
Wie macht ihr das?
Hab nämlich keine Lust ihn dauernd an und abzuknoten


----------



## vertikal (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Marcel,

versuch mal, diesen Wirbel zu bekommen. Dann klappt's auch mit den Illex-Wobblern.


----------



## vertikal (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sieht dann z.B. so aus:


----------



## the doctor (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

schön......danke.....muss ich nur gucken wo. 
Aber damit klappts dann auf jeden Fall#6


----------



## vertikal (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Wirbel funzen auch super mit eiskalten Fingern beim Vertikalfischen!


----------



## Raabiat (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Marcel
Oder du machst es einfach so wie ich am Montag ud fuddelst mit eiskalten Fingern solange bis der Snap zufällig durchgeht.|uhoh: Mit dem Squirrel hatte ich übrigens auch die meisten Probleme. Hab mal meine Stahlvorfach-Box durchsucht und festgestellt das die Jackson-Snaps perfekt durchgehen!

Aber ich werd wohl mal Franks Wirbel probieren.|supergri

Hab mir mal die hier von der Marke Sänger bekommen:





Machen aber am Wobbler keinen allzu sicheren Eindruck. Macht mir eher Angst, dass die guten Stücke sich leichter verabschnieden als an ner 18er Mono auf Hecht :q:q:q


EDIT: und??? Bild groß genug um's zu erkennen?:q


----------



## darksnake (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ende dieser Woche oder naechsten Montag sollten ein paar neue 
*TN/60 IYOKEN SOUND*
bei mir ankommen!
Ich werde gleich wenn sie da sind ein paar Fotos machen und gleich hier einstellen!
Desweiteren habe ich 2 *SQUAD MINNOW 95SP*
*mitbestellt! *

*Da ich aber mit diesen Ködern gar keine Erfahrungen habe erstmal nur 2 *


----------



## Pernod (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> ende dieser Woche oder naechsten Montag sollten ein paar neue
> *TN/60 IYOKEN SOUND*
> bei mir ankommen!
> Ich werde gleich wenn sie da sind ein paar Fotos machen und gleich hier einstellen!
> ...


 
|gutenach 





#u


----------



## darksnake (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kennt jemand den Mask VIB 60 oder 70???
Kostet hier in Deutschland ja  25€ #d 
Aber ich habe welche für nen guten Preis bekommen #6 
Kann ihn aber wegen noch andauernder Schonzeit noch nicht testen somit meine Frage:
Hat ihn schonmal jemand gefischt oder einen damit fischen sehen?


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

??? Keiner?

Habe noch ein Bild von einem Anderen Jackall Köder angehangen kennt und fischt den jemand? Ist der mir dem Illex Freddy< zu vergleichen?

Noch zur Info: der angehängte Köder heißt: MAGALLON DIVING

*LENGTH : 113mm
WEIGHT : 15.2g
TYPE : SUSPENDING*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Magallon ... hatten wir schon mehrfach besprochen ... 

CYA


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

In diesem Tread????
Habe nichts gefunden deswegen ja die Frage....;+


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

.. egal wo .. es gibt *NICHT* nur diesen Thread hier !
Drücke ma da oben auf _THEMA DURCHSUCHEN_ !


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wird nichts gefunden!
Also keine Beschreibung nur dieser Tread und noch 2 andere aber da wird er jeweils nur Namentlich aufgeführt!#c


_ In Japan heisst er Magallon, in Dtl. Freddy Longhorn_
_<---- Nur sowas wird gefunden Nur wenn ich mit die Eigenschaften Des Freddy`s anschauen und die des Magallon`s sehe ich deutliche Unterschiede!_
_@basti du hast doch davon auch einige zu Hause hast du da Fotos (Vergelichsfotos) Lohnt sich die anschaffund? Wie Tief läuft der?_


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

haste ja nen geiles Zitat rausgekramt ... wenn Du ein oder zwei oder drei Posts weiter liest .. wirste sicher auch erkennen, dass ich das revidiert habe !

Irgendwo sind auch Fotos .. bye !


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

oh sry habe da gar nicht weitergelesen... war mein fehler!!!
Werde mich jetzt mal in den Tiefen des Anglerboardes begeben und schauen ob ich was finde ;-)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

LOOOOL .. PETRI KAUFMANN


----------



## darksnake (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ basti Ist echt lustig kennst dich da ja auch aus und hast schon in Japan bestellt ;-)
sind momentan 4 leute die schon seit einigen Monaten bestellen wenn wir so 5 oder 6 Waehren würde das für alle etwas billiger werden!


----------



## darksnake (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So ich lasse mal wieder Taten folgen:::::::::::

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1155268&postcount=15


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

GEÄNDERT DANK EINER UNSINNIGEN RENOMMIERUNG !
ZEUGT VON STÄRKE & OFFENHEIT SOLCHE BEWERTUNGEN OHNE NAMENSANGABE ABZUGEBEN ! man man man ey

Wenn Dir so langweilig ist, wie uns mittlerweile, dann beschäftige Dich HIER !​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

18,52


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

...würde auch in Japan mitbestellen...

beste Grüsse


----------



## Guen (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Mädels,ich hätte da mal ne Frage !Als aktiver Gummifetischist hatte ich mit Wobblern bisher nix am Hut !Das möchte ich aber in dieser Saison ein wenig ändern!Speziell im Sommer ,wenn der Zander in den flacheren Zonen raubt ,könnte ich mir vorstellen das Wobbler ganz gut sind !Ingo Suntken hatte im letzten Jahr auf dem Uppi ja mit nem Illex ganz gut gefangen ,auf jeden Fall wäre das ne Massnahme die Ausbaufähig ist !Jetzt zu meiner Frage :Welches Illex-Modell ist ein guter Zanderwobbler ?Ich möchte einen kleinen Wobbler einsetzen ,so 6-8cm lang wegen der Brut und er sollte bis etwa 2m tief laufen !
Was sagen die Illex-Profis ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Illex-Profis, die wir, auf jeden Fall ich, mit Sicherheit NICHT sind, empfehlen den SQUIRREL  .. in welcher Variante Du ihn Dir anschaffst, bleibt Dir überlassen.

Es gibt folgende Arten:
SQUIRREL 61 - Tauchtiefe bis max. 1,50 m
SQUIRREL 76 - Tauchtiefe bis max. 2 m
DD SQUIRREL 67 - Tauchtiefe bis max. 2 m
DD SQUIRREL 79 - Tauchtiefe bis max. 3,50 m
SUPER DD SQUIRREL - Tauchtiefe bis max. 4 m​





Natürlich können die Werte beim Gebrauch verschiedenartig dicker Schnüre variieren .. aber wem erzähl ich das !? 

mfg
basti

p.s.: Eine meiner liebsten Farben auf Zander ist GREEN SQUACH .. auf der Tabelle, der 4te von links, untere Reihe.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

...der Guen und die Wobbler...so so...smile


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

och, ich hau dann auch mal einen rein

hier gibts ein set bestehend aus 10 Stück zu einem sehr fairen Preis.
Bestellung recht einfach und sicher. Ich hab das set im April schonmal bestellt (wo es noch 99€ gekostet hat#q)

hab sehr gute Farben bekommen....(in dem Angebot steht, das die die Farben versenden, wie sie sie auf Lager haben....)

so, das wars#h#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wie ist das denn mit dem Versand?

Was kostet das, wie lange muss man denn fürs liefern rechnenß

Hat eventuell jemand Lust auf eine geimeinsame Bestellung, um Kosten zu sparen? Ich bin leider in Französisch nur durch Abwesenheit aufgefallen, hatte Spanisch... :q

Ich würde wohl so ein Set nehmen!

CU SS


----------



## Raabiat (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das denn mit dem Versand?
> 
> Was kostet das, wie lange muss man denn fürs liefern rechnenß
> 
> ...



Also: ich kann absolut null französisch und hab mich auch durchgewurschtelt

Versand lag bei 0,00€ (kein witz) und die Lieferzeit betrug glaub ich unter ner Woche. Zahlung ging glaub ich nur mit kreditkarte war aber kein problem und unsicher hab ich mich dabei auch nicht gefühlt
also kannste auch allein bestellen ohne zusätzliche kosten zu haben )


----------



## darksnake (10. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So wollen wir mal nen alten Tread wieder aus der Versenkung holen...
Konnte am05.08.06 endlich den lang ersehnten Freddy in den Händen halten... Aber nicht den Großen in 170mm sondern in 125mm Habe ihn mir in der Frabe bone (Weiß ) gesichert und mir sagen lassen, dass er ende diesen Monat auf den deutschen Markt kommt... Mitgebracht hat die Köder der Herr Takahashi höchst persönlich... Bin voll von diesem Köder überzeugt und ist ja auch mal wieder schön etwas testen zu dürfen bevor es auf den deutschen Makt kommt... Desweiteren konnte man Flat bone clicker in der Farbe Bone Yellow kaufen ( leider für die Illex üblichen 32€ |uhoh: )
Aber nochmal zum Freddy wollte den schon immer mal fischen aber der Große war mir für meine Rute viel zu schwer und zu unhandlich...der kleine leichtere läuft genau so genial und ist halt um einioges leichter... wenn meine Digi cam wieder an board ist werde ich mal nen Foto machen für die intressierten...


----------



## Bernhard* (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> ... wenn meine Digi cam wieder an board ist werde ich mal nen Foto machen für die intressierten...


 
Ja, stells mal rein hier!   #6


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich wollte auch schon so oft mit Freddy fischen, der hat mir aber immer kurz vorher wieder abgesagt....den ruf ich nie wieder an|gr:

(man verzeihe mir den morgentlichen Blödsinn der meiner Freitag-Morgen-Langeweile entsprungen ist....sorry)


----------



## Pilkman (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Raabiat

Freddy ist käuflich, der tanzt nicht mit jedem und das auch noch kostenlos...  :q :q :q

PS:
Sorry für Offtopic. Dito...


----------



## Gunni77 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo

Das Freddy kostenlos ist, bezweifele ich doch jetzt mal ganz stark. Vielleicht ist er ja aber umsonst?  


Gruß


----------



## Maik (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Wenn Dir so langweilig ist, wie uns mittlerweile, dann beschäftige Dich HIER !​


 

29,125 macht spass danke


----------



## Pilkman (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> ... das Freddy kostenlos ist, bezweifele ich doch jetzt mal ganz stark. ...



So war meine Formulierung oben auch gemeint, Gunni...  

... aber hast recht, das kann man so und so verstehen... :q


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Freddy kostenlos ist, bezweifele ich doch jetzt mal ganz stark. Vielleicht ist er ja aber umsonst?
> 
> ...



Sorry Gunni, aber da muss ich dir mal über den Mund fahren.
Kostenlos ist in dieser Welt wahrscheinlich nichts mehr. Kostengünstig würde es eher treffen, oder?


----------



## darksnake (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jaja da will man einmal was posten und schon wird`s nen sammelpunkt für kaputte ;-)
Freddy ist jetzt jedes mal dabei wenns angeln geht


----------



## Gunni77 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo

Ne ne, du verstehst das ganz falsch. Ich bin nicht kaputt, ich will wirklich was wissen.....Also: Fängst du auch viele und möglicherweise große Fische mit dem super-deluxe-spezial-sonderfarbenen-vonGOTTmitgebrachtem-Köder Arseanal oder freust du dich nur am perfekten Köderlauf und Design im klaren Flachwasser? Des Menschen Wille ist bekanntlich sein Himmelreich, deshalb kannst du ja machen was du willst und natürlich kann man sich mit Freddy auf der Uferpromenade eher blicken lassen als mit nem profanen Gummifisch aber.....
Eine Antwort würde die Frage klären, ob die Köder kostengünstig oder umsonst sind, was ja für einige Leute kaufentscheidend sein mag. Nichts anderes wollte ich wissen.....tut mir leid, das du dich auf den Arm genommen fühlen musstest, denn dafür gibt es nun wirklich keinen Grund. 

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

|supergri​


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> (..) super-deluxe-spezial-sonderfarbenen-vonGOTTmitgebrachtem-Köder *Arseanal *
> (..)


Hey Gunni, ich hoffe ganz inständig für dich, dass das kleine aber feine verirrte "a", welches deine Botschaft so arg verfälscht, nur deiner Grobmotorik und deinen Wurschtfingern an der Tastatur entsprungen ist. Ansonsten ruf ich ganz laut Boardferkel



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> |supergri​


Das weiss ich wohl zu deuten, Basti|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ne ne, du verstehst das ganz falsch. Ich bin nicht kaputt, ich will wirklich was wissen.....Also: Fängst du auch viele und möglicherweise große Fische mit dem super-deluxe-spezial-sonderfarbenen-vonGOTTmitgebrachtem-Köder Arseanal oder freust du dich nur am perfekten Köderlauf und Design im klaren Flachwasser? Des Menschen Wille ist bekanntlich sein Himmelreich, deshalb kannst du ja machen was du willst und natürlich kann man sich mit Freddy auf der Uferpromenade eher blicken lassen als mit nem profanen Gummifisch aber.....
> Eine Antwort würde die Frage klären, ob die Köder kostengünstig oder umsonst sind, was ja für einige Leute kaufentscheidend sein mag. Nichts anderes wollte ich wissen.....tut mir leid, das du dich auf den Arm genommen fühlen musstest, denn dafür gibt es nun wirklich keinen Grund.
> ...


 
Der hat Euch in der Vergangenheit wohl mal sauber "das Kraut ausgeschüttet", oder?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Das weiss ich wohl zu deuten, Basti|supergri


hehehehhehehehehe ..
Na is doch auch war  ... ich freue mich, dass auch andere Menschen mit offenen Augen durchs Leben schreiten & "Störungen im System" erkennen & deuten können !



burn77 schrieb:


> Der hat Euch in der Vergangenheit wohl mal sauber "das Kraut ausgeschüttet", oder?


Hey Burn  .. wer ist _-DER-_ ?¿

LG
basti *dersichganzargzurückhaltenmuss* #h


----------



## Bernhard* (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> hehehehhehehehehe ..
> Na is doch auch war  ... ich freue mich, dass auch andere Menschen mit offenen Augen durchs Leben schreiten & "Störungen im System" erkennen & deuten können !
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. Hat Dir der Mut gefehlt?
2. Na "ER" halt!!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich fische meine Illexe auch in 20cm tiefen klarwasser. 
Begründung:
ich finde den lauf genial und erfreue mich an dem Köderspiel das ich aufgrund verschiedener Twitches diesen superhammerhartengenialaussehendenanmutigundfarbenprächtigenmitfanggarantieegalwelchesmodell
Wobblern entlocke...
sie sind mir zu schade um damit Fische zu fangen ich würde weinen wenn der Lack was abbekäme.
Da nehm ich doch lieber Megabass, Evergreen, Reef runner und ach Jackall|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunni77 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo

@Raabiat (jetzt richtig geschrieben): Hups, was ist denn da passiert. Die kleinen, unartigen Griffel haben sich wohl verselbständigt....bitte tus nicht. Womit kann ich dich bestechen?

@Burn77 Nö, zumindest nicht das ich das wüsste. Kraut ist hier auch nicht so angesagt, aber es kann sein, das er in China (Japan?) einen Sack Reis umgeworfen hat. Ich wollte halt nur das Missverständnis aufklären, welches dazu führte, dass er vermuten musste, dass einige Leute, mich eingeschlossen, kaputt seien. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.

Gruß


----------



## Bernhard* (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> .....sie sind mir zu schade um damit Fische zu fangen ich würde weinen wenn der Lack was abbekäme.
> Da nehm ich doch lieber Megabass, Evergreen, Reef runner und ach Jackall|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
Ich nehm auch lieber die billigen Japsen-Jackall Bros als die sündteuren Franzosen-Illex. Sind zwar nicht so gut aber.... |supergri |supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> 1. Hat Dir der Mut gefehlt?


Neeee absolut net Brun ... deshalb ist es ja wie es ist .. 
ANJESPANNT BIS AUFS ÄUSSERSTE .. blätter doch einfach mal einige Seiten zurück & Du wirst die Problematik erkennen 

sEe sOon
bast


----------



## Bernhard* (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Neeee absolut net Brun ... deshalb ist es ja wie es ist ..
> ANJESPANNT BIS AUFS ÄUSSERSTE .. blätter doch einfach mal einige Seiten zurück & Du wirst die Problematik erkennen
> 
> sEe sOon
> bast


 
Hab das Rumgezicke "damals" schon gelesen und auch gleich wieder verdrängt - tu mir das jetzt nicht nochmal an. Kann zu keiner der betroffenen Personen was negatives (nur positives) sagen und vertiefe mich jetzt daher nicht näher in die Materie.


----------



## darksnake (14. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So Cam is wieder da und hier das Foto... Achso nach meinen Infos soll der kleine Freddy ende diesen monats rauskommen und ca. 17€kosten...
Getestet wird er ende dieser Woche am edersee...
Farben sind die gleichen wie beim Freddy 170...
http://img151.*ih.us/img151/4796/freddycatwalt125fm2.jpg


----------



## WeirdPilot (15. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sieht ja toll aus der kleine! Wenn er auch noch so läuft wie sein großer Bruder dann könnte das ja ne gute alternative zum Großen sein, welcher doch oft etwas zu klobig für die  leichten  Ashuras ist...|kopfkrat


----------



## BeeJay (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ihr habt mich langsam wirklich überzeugt, ich glaube ich werde mir auch mal einen Illex Wobbler kaufen. #6

Aber nicht den Freddy - der kann nix taugen, die Tauchschaufel fehlt...


----------



## darksnake (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Genau das ist mein problem...
Der 170 FGreddy an der Ashura??? never...
Selbst beim Sride bin ich noch sehr vorsichtig beim Werfen. Der Illex japaner meinte zwar das die das schon mit macht aber der mus die rute ja auch nicht bezahlen was?
Naja der kleinere 125 ist schön leicht und läuft genau wie sein bruder . Bleibt beim absinken auch auf der nase stehen usw. 
Habe ihn als Probeversion von Illex im Angelcenter Kassel bekommen in so nem kleinen tütchen ohne sprengringe snap und Haken...
Das ist nun alles drann und kann am freitag/ Samstag am edersee getestet werden...
Eigendlich soll der ende diesen Monats rauskommen aber da der noch nirgendwo in erscheinung getreten ist (illex.fr) glaube ich da noch nicht dran...
Soll auch nen neuen Drop Shot worm geben so nen 3 eckigen habe ich aber nicht gesehen da war ich schon aufm heimweg...
Werde am edersee auch mal nen Stirner mit nem drop shot worm als trailer versuchen mal sehen ob das was bringt...
Cam ist diesmal auch dabei und dann mal sehen


----------



## rainer1962 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo Leute
ich gebe meine gelbe Ashura in 240 ab. Sie ist 3 Monate alt und ca 20 mal gefischt. Also wer intresse hat bitte melden.


----------



## Maik (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> ich gebe meine gelbe Ashura in 240 ab. Sie ist 3 Monate alt und ca 20 mal gefischt. Also wer intresse hat bitte melden.


was soll se den noch kosten


----------



## rainer1962 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Maik
siehe PN


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> ich gebe meine gelbe Ashura in 240 ab. Sie ist 3 Monate alt und ca 20 mal gefischt. Also wer intresse hat bitte melden.



Hallo Rainer,

interessehalber: Durch was wird die Ashura ersetzt? Oder mangelt es einfach nur an Einsatzmöglichkeiten?


----------



## rainer1962 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Pilkmann,
durch ne umgebaute auf baitcasting gelbe Ashura und durch die jig and Worm, fürs "gröbere"


----------



## vertikal (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Aber nicht den Freddy - der kann nix taugen, die Tauchschaufel fehlt...




Naja, ich hab ihn am Sonntag mal auf der Möhnetalsperre getestet. |supergri

Hab ihn im Freiwasser über tiefem Wasser am Sideplaner laufen lassen. Noch während ich dabei war, die zweite Rute in Position zu bringen, gab es einen heftigen Schlag in meine Sideplanerrute. Leider war ich zu spät, der Fisch hakte gleich wieder aus.:c

War kein kleiner Räuber und seitdem trägt mein Freddy jetzt fette Bissspuren am Körper.:m

Ich musste aufpassen wie ein Luchs, damit sich keine von den gierigen Möwen drauf stürzte! Die sahen das flach laufende Teil aus der Luft gut im klaren Talsperrenwasser und setzten des öfteren zur Attacke an.

Naja, vielleicht klappt's ja mal mit 'nem Kormoran. 
Der Ruhrverband hat jetzt die ersten Scheuchaktionen angesagt, da so an die 1000 Kormorane dabei sind, den Fischbestand der Möhne zu vernichten.:g


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Pilkmann,
> durch ne umgebaute auf baitcasting gelbe Ashura und durch die jig and Worm, fürs "gröbere"



@ Rainer1962

Aha, hast Du die gelbe Ashura neu beringen lassen und einen anderen Rollenhalter anbringen lassen? Sicherlich über Boardie Mad, hmm?

Klingt so, als kommt Dir keine Statio mehr so richtig ins Haus... kann ich mittlerweile nachvollziehen. Ich fische meine Statiomodelle auch mittlerweile eher widerwillig und benutze wann immer es geht die Multi.


----------



## bazawe (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@rainer1962
mit der Jig and Worm hast Du Dir ein Superteil geholt, ich durfte sie mal probefischen. Kommrt demnächst auch in meine Sammlung. Viel Spaß mit der Rute.
bazawe


----------



## rainer1962 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Rainer1962
> 
> Aha, hast Du die gelbe Ashura neu beringen lassen und einen anderen Rollenhalter anbringen lassen? Sicherlich über Boardie Mad, hmm?
> 
> Klingt so, als kommt Dir keine Statio mehr so richtig ins Haus... kann ich mittlerweile nachvollziehen. Ich fische meine Statiomodelle auch mittlerweile eher widerwillig und benutze wann immer es geht die Multi.


 
Jow läuft über Mad
naja ich fische die Multis und Statio gleich gerne von daher ist es immer eine Bauchentscheidung welches Tackle ich gerade nehme bzw. auf welches ich Bock habe 
Beim Wobblern/Twitchen/Jerken nehme ich in der Tat aber lieber Multi, beim Gufieren ne Statio 
Auch am Rhein nehm ich lieber ne statio, weiß zwar nicht warum aber meine Multiruten sind alle so um die 2 m am Rhein nehm ich gerne 270er#h


----------



## BeeJay (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



vertikal schrieb:


> BeeJay schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber nicht den Freddy - der kann nix taugen, die Tauchschaufel fehlt...
> ...


Ähm, ich glaube, ich sollte ironisch gemeinte Statemants in Zukunft noch besser als solche hervorheben. 

Schade, dass du das Gelbtupfenkrokodil nicht erwischt hast, der Freddy ist auch ein genialer Köder (ich habe selbst 4 Stück davon). 

Das Problem mit den Möwen kenne ich, die nerven teilweise extrem beim Oberflächenfischen. 
Es werden noch Wetten abgeschlossen, wer von uns als erster versehentlich eine Möwe auf 'nen Water Moccasin o.ä. fängt. 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Möwen kenne ich, die nerven teilweise extrem beim Oberflächenfischen.
> Es werden noch Wetten abgeschlossen, wer von uns als erster versehentlich eine Möwe auf 'nen Water Mocassin o.ä. fängt.
> #h
> BeeJay


Morgäääähn .. das Möwenproblem existiert leider auch, & zwar in sehr gehobenem Maße, an den Küsten.
Die flachlaufenden Spoons sind nahezu fortlaufend unter Beobachtung, hat die erste Möwe ersteinmal Notiz genommen !

Da hilft nur, den Köder absinken zu lassen, damit das Interesse der Schar _verfliegt_, oder aber wildes Rumgeschreie vom Boot aus .. (sollte aber aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu nah an Ufern ausgeführt werden |supergri )

mfg
basti


----------



## Illexfreak (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Leute,
wisst ihr wo man noch TN/60s bekommen kann?
Ich finde des isch ein super genialer Wobbler.
Müsst ihr unbedingt aus probieren wenn ihr welche findet?
Super easy zu fischen.
TL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wisst ihr wo man noch TN/60s bekommen kann?
> Ich finde des isch ein super genialer Wobbler.
> Müsst ihr unbedingt aus probieren wenn ihr welche findet?
> ...


Sicher ist der schick & hat nen tollen Lauf und und und ...

.. aber es gibt Tage, da kannst Du auch den übern Jordan pfeffern 
Denn da wollen die Barsche nunmal nix ausser Gummis oder Federn ! :q 

zija


----------



## Illexfreak (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mit dem TN angle ich eher selten auf Barsch eher Zander hab neulich nen 81er Zander drauf gefangen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> mit dem TN angle ich eher selten auf Barsch eher Zander hab neulich nen 81er Zander drauf gefangen.


Immer her mit den Foddos  .. ist ja auch nen urtypischer ZanderWobbler :m #h :m


----------



## schroe (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> .. aber es gibt Tage, da kannst Du auch den übern Jordan pfeffern



Hast sicher ´nen Ködertip von dem man das nicht behaupten kann. 

Raus mit der Sprache.|supergri 



> ist ja auch nen urtypischer ZanderWobbler



Konnte auch schon einige damit landen. Z.T. gar nicht so kleine. (sage es aber gleich, mit Bildern kann ich nicht dienen )
Es ist den Fischen hier auch relativ egal, ob "urtypisch" oder nicht (gröhl). 

Ist das bei euren Sreewaldspritzern anders?|supergri


----------



## schroe (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hier, einer von mehreren (ähnlich großen)TN60 Barschen. 
Zweimal hingen (von den kleineren Exemplaren (ca. 25cm)) Doubletten am TN (nein, keine Bilder|wavey: ).
Der Köder "latscht" schon.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> Hast sicher ´nen Ködertip von dem man das nicht behaupten kann.
> Raus mit der Sprache.|supergri


hehehhehe ...*indieLuftpfeiff* |rolleyes 
Jop, ich habe da etwas ... etwas was für mich der Knaller Nummer 1 ist. Frage doch irgendwann bei nem pers. Meeting BeeJay .. :k 



schroe schrieb:


> Konnte auch schon einige damit landen. Z.T. gar nicht so kleine. (sage es aber gleich, mit Bildern kann ich nicht dienen )
> Es ist den Fischen hier auch relativ egal, ob "urtypisch" oder nicht (gröhl).


Ich sage ja net, dass das net klappt  .. aber ich brauch hier in Ukelhausen keinen TN/60 an die Strippe hängen .. zumindest nicht, um nen Zander zu überführen.



schroe schrieb:


> Ist das bei euren Sreewaldspritzern anders?|supergri


mhhhhh grübel |kopfkrat  ... Spreewaldspritzer ... waz that ?`#c


----------



## schroe (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> ... Spreewaldspritzer ... waz that ?`



Ganz klar,..........das ist so ´n richtig fetter, schöner Bilderbuchzander.:m 

Ausdrücklicher Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch.|wavey: 



> Ich sage ja net, dass das net klappt  .. aber ich brauch hier in Ukelhausen keinen TN/60 an die Strippe hängen .. zumindest nicht, um nen Zander zu überführen.



Glaube ich ungesehen. Ist wohl gebietsabhängig. Hier passt er, natürlich neben auch anderen Ködern (wie Gummi und Feder:q ), scheinbar sehr gut ins Bild.

Ich halte es zumindest für nicht vollkommen abstrus, wenn mir jemand erklärt, er würde regelmäßig mit dem TN60 erfolgreich dem Zander nachstellen.



> Jop, ich habe da etwas ... etwas was für mich der Knaller Nummer 1 ist. Frage doch irgendwann bei nem pers. Meeting BeeJay ..



Bin für Neues immer zu haben und habe schon eine leise Ahnung.:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> ... Spreewaldspritzer ... waz that ? #c





schroe schrieb:


> Ganz klar,..........das ist so ´n richtig fetter, schöner Biderbuchzander.
> Ausdrücklicher Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch.


DANKE FÖN 


			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Ich sage ja net, dass das net klappt .. aber ich brauch hier in Ukelhausen keinen TN/60 an die Strippe hängen .. zumindest nicht, um nen Zander zu überführen.





schroe schrieb:


> Glaube ich ungesehen. Ist wohl gebietsabhängig. Hier passt er, natürlich neben auch anderen Ködern (wie Gummi und Feder), scheinbar sehr gut ins Bild.


Zjop, sicherlich ... erst gestern geschehen .. das einfach nahezu kein Wobbler einen Fisch gebracht hat (Eine Ausnahme bestätigt  ) ... sondern alle Fische auf Gummis bissen.
Ein weiterer Vergleichsfaktor war, dass einzig die Assassins mit Glasrasseln fingen, wohingegen "normale" lautlose Attentäterinnen lediglich 1 Barsch brachten.
Ich konnte gestern abermals einen Freund überzeugen, dass diese kleinen Kapseln ein eben leicht zu übersehender Faktor sind. Glassgummis brachten über 20 Barsche + 1 Zander ! Das Resultat war eindeutig !
Was ich damit sagen will ... es treten einfach Fälle auf, in denen sämtliche Theorie oder Praxiserfahrungen komplett über den Haufen geworfen werden können ... & wirklich nur Versuch klug macht ...


schroe schrieb:


> Ich halte es zumindest für nicht vollkommen cabstrus, wenn mir jemand erklärt, er würde regelmäßig mit dem TN60 erfolgreich dem Zander nachstellen.


...& ich es aus diesem Grund auch nicht für abstrus halte. Habe mich da oben wohl etwas ungeniert ausgedrückt ! |rotwerden SRY


			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Jop, ich habe da etwas ... etwas was für mich der Knaller Nummer 1 ist. Frage doch irgendwann bei nem pers. Meeting BeeJay ..





schroe schrieb:


> Bin für Neues immer zu haben und habe schon eine leise Ahnung.


.. Neu oder alt ... egal wie man es ausdrücken will ... Deine Ahnung darfst Du mir gerne mal per IM oder PN mitteilen 
MFG
basti |wavey:

p.s.: Wer mehr Infos oder ne günstige Quelle zu solchen Rasseln braucht, einfach ne PM an mich ...#6


----------



## Illexfreak (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@meridian 
so dat isser hat n richtig interessanten Drill geliefert an der Lesath 210(natürlich nicht meine Rute ich vertraue da Illex)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Schickes Tier Freak  PETRI !!!
Klarwassertalsperrenzander ? Macht den Eindruck ... digges Ruder, blasse Farbe .. nicht schlecht das Gerät 

basti


----------



## Illexfreak (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

perti dank aber des gerät von dir war nochmal grösser aber den pack ich auch noch und zwar auf den von dir als nicht Zander-tauglich bezeichneten TN/60    :q :q :q 
Wir müssen mal ein Illexboardie treffen veranstalten für alle Illex kranken Leute wie wir hier  :m 
Aber dann auf Zander mit TN/60
TL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> ...den pack ich auch noch und zwar auf den von dir als nicht Zander-tauglich bezeichneten TN/60    :q :q :q


Naja, so direkt habe ich das vielleicht gesagt, aber net gemeint 
Hab ich beim Zitieren von Stefans Post ja schon berichtigt 



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal ein Illexboardie treffen veranstalten für alle Illex kranken Leute wie wir hier  :m


Jup, na dann viel Spass Euch #h ... denn als "Illexkrank" o.ä. würde ich mich partout nicht bezeichnen ...es gibt sooooo viele andere schicke Wobbler auf der Welt ... & der momentane Hype um Illex etc. verfliegt hoffentlich irgendwann auch mal wieder 

N8
basti


----------



## schroe (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> denn als "Illexkrank" o.ä. würde ich mich partout nicht bezeichnen ...es gibt sooooo viele andere schicke Wobbler auf der Welt ... & der momentane Hype um Illex etc. verfliegt hoffentlich irgendwann auch mal wieder



Na ja, ganz unschuldig bist du da auch nicht daran, an dem "Hype" (Engert sollte dir und BeeJay mal ein Gratispaket mit Einzelstücken zukommen lassen).:q 

Als Illexkrank würde ich mich garantiert auch nicht bezeichnen, dafür schätze ich die Produkte von anderen Herstellern zu sehr. Ausserdem beschränke ich meine Angelei nicht auf Wobs.


 Die Wobbler (einige), sowie, nach meiner Einschätzung die "Uringelbe", sind für unsere (deutschen) Verhältnisse nunmal echte Innovationen (damit meine ich nicht die Fängigkeit).


Das sieht, wenn man sich International umtut, sicher ganz anders aus (dein Horizont). 
Beschränken wir uns auf deutsche Händlerregale und blicken overseas, kann sich einem schon manchmal der Magen umdrehen (mein Horizont).

Würde auch nur ein Teil des in Japan, den Staaten,..... Angebotenen die Schwelle in unser Land übertreten, möchte es wohl sein, dass sich Illex weiter hinten positionieren dürfte. 

Würde man sich hier mit ähnlich "professionellem" Verständnis, wie "overseas" mit der Kunstköderangelei beschäftigen, wäre das Angebot wohl schon anders.

Solange ein bspw. U Beyer hier in G., durch Magazine verbreitet einen Maßstab markiert, solange wird es wohl auch so weiterlaufen und nur ein paar Spitzen der Kunstködereisberge an unserem Horizont gesichtet werden.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, denn es findet langsam in den Magazinen ein Generationswechsel (siehe Tibor Seb. Hargitai) statt. Damit wohl verbunden, ein breiter Wandel unserer "Begehrlichkeiten".

Dieser Wandel wurde maßgeblich ausgelöst durch den "Illexhype" (auch dein Verdienst) und der latent schwindenden "Angst" vor Multirollen (IMHO wiederum ausgelöst durch das Jerken, über das AB verbreitet, initial angeführt von Piketime). 
Langsam beginnt der deutsche Spinnangler sich mehr und mehr für seine Köder zu interessieren. 
Ein Argument für weitere Hersteller unseren Markt zu betreten.

Deine subjektiv immer deutlicher werdende antipathische Haltung gegenüber Beiträgen zum Thema "Illex", mit dem ständigen Hinweis, es gäbe noch viele andere schöne Wobbler, entbehrt wohl nicht dem Wahrheitsgehalt, erweckt aber rückblickend, vor dem Hintergrund deiner vergangenen Posts den
Eindruck, dass du unter eben dieser Verbreitung leidest. 
Ja, jetzt kann hier jeder über Illex Wobbler berichten und für andere Modelle ist aus Unkenntnis derer kein Diskussionsbedarf.

Deine Exklusivität begründet sich nicht in der Anzahl und Art deiner Wobbler, vielmehr in der Art wie du sie hervorragend zu beschreiben wusstest.
Es würde mich freuen und ich empfände es als echten Gewinn, wenn du dahin zurückkehren würdest.

Ist nur meine Meinung und konstruktiv angedacht.


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Schroe,
hast du ein Pech das der Renomee weg ist. Für dieses Posting hätte es gute Bewertung förmlich gehagelt#6


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja, und was wären denn die anderen schönen bzw. noch schöneren Wobbler???

Da fällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang folgendes Zitat ein (wohl auch aus diesem Thread): "Neben Megabass sieht Illex aus wie Kogha"!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Stefan ... DANKE !!!
Bin ich echt gerührt ! Seid Dir sicher, ich weiss dies sehr zu schätzen !!!

Deine Worte bzgl. des aktuell stattfinden Umschwunges, der möglichen, wenngleich aber eventuell nicht notwendigen existenten Vielfalt sind allesamt war & treffen den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Mir geht es ein wenig gegen den Kragen, dass diese Köder nun eine Art Pseydohysterie erlangt haben ... sicherlich sorgen selbst unsere genau jetzt stattfinden Wortwechsel ihr Übriges dazu ...
Jeder der den Namen nur vernimmt & ihn einzuordnen vermag, keschert im Geiste bereits die Fänge. Sicherlich könnte es für eine Firma, ein Unternehmen kaum besser laufen als für jene. Leere Regale Landesweit & ein Nachkommen der Produktion erweist sich selbst bei diesen hohen Preisen als schwierig.
Ich möchte unumstritten behaupten, dass Illex einige verdammt akzeptable Köder in ihrem Programm haben. Mir fallen auf Anhieb 2 Namen ein .. mir fallen aber auf Anhieb auch mind. 2 Namen ein, für Illex-Köder, die bei mir getrost in der Gammelbox ihr Dasein fristen. Weil sie mich einfach nicht überzeugen konnten.
In diesem ganzen Gewühle, den ganzen Diskussionen fehlen mir solche Beispiele einfach. Ich kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, als jemand schrieb, dass sein Cherry oder was es auch war, Wasser zieht !
Auch ich habe mind. 5-6 Illex gefischt, welche warum auch immer lecken.
Gibt es bei anderen Ködern natürlich auch ... jedoch kosten diese auch nur die Hälfte 
Weiterhin musste ich einen sehr großen Teil der Köder bzgl. ihrer konstanten Lauffähigkeit "bearbeiten". Erst nach dem Ösentuning liefen sie so wie sie sollten ... nämlich geradlinig & nicht in Drehbewegungen !
Im Vergleich dazu habe ich mein Lebtag noch nie einen zB. Rapala besessen, der etwas anderes getan hat, als er hätte tun sollen ... diese liefen alle & immer absolut korrekt !
Ich vermisse einfach auch solche Aussagen !
In diesem Punkt leide ich wirklich unter der Verbreitung & ihren Folgen.

Zurückkehren zu alten Zeiten/Gepflogenheiten wird schwierig werden, da ich selbst etwas im Umbruch & eigentlich kaum noch mit Wobblern unterwegs bin. Ich wünsche mir einfach eine größere Abwechslung, eine reichhaltigere Palette an Ködern & Diskussionen zu verschiedenen Möglichkeiten des Fanges.
Es mag mittlerweile eine Spur von Eintönigkeit in diesen Thread bzw. die Diskussionen um das Fischen mit Wobblern gekommen sein .. zumindest erscheint es mir so.

Ich bin vermutlich diese Woche eh die letzten Tag aktiv im AB unterwegs, da ich ab kommenden Montag einen neuen Job habe & nur noch wenig Zeit oder Lust, am Abend noch die Kiste anzuschmeissen .. werde dann wohl eher passiver Mitleser werden.

Ich wünsche Euch allen feinste Fänge .. womit auch immer 

MFG
basti

p.s.: Stefan, Dein Tip per PN war leider falsch ...


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Ich bin vermutlich diese Woche eh die letzten Tag aktiv im AB unterwegs, da ich ab kommenden Montag einen neuen Job habe & nur noch wenig Zeit oder Lust, am Abend noch die Kiste anzuschmeissen .. werde dann wohl eher passiver Mitleser werden.I



Das willst du uns doch nicht wirklich antun?#d


@schroe
Schön, dass man dich mal wieder etwas öfter liest!#h


----------



## rainer1962 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na das sind doch mal wieder zwei feine Beiträge von Meridian und Shroe, denen ich eigentl. nur zustimmen kann.
Ich muss hier jetzt auch mal betr. Squirell und Co was loswerden....
ich hatte bisher noch KEINE Wobbler bei denen es mir so schwer fiel, die Snaps in die Öse zu pfriemeln (liegt vielleicht auch an meinen doch sehr filligranen Fingern|supergri  #q ). Direkt anknoten mag ich nicht, da ich sonst ein ganzes Waffenarsenal an Ruten mit mir rumschleifen müsste um für jeden Köder ne Rute zu haben, damit ich nicht laufend am Wasser stehe und Schnüre entferne bzw. anknote.
Nun wie gesagt auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter, die dazu noch andere Werte/Vorteile haben......


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Oh man, da fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen
Ich dachte ich wär hier der Einzige mit Wurschtfingern....naja, Frank wär da ja auch noch. Dieses Problem habe ich bei ziemlich vielen Snaps. Nur die wirklich dünndrätigen lassen sich "normal" bei Illex einlinken.

Und vor allem das Abfriemeln der original Sprengringe ist eine Arbeit für Leute die Vater und Mutter erschlagen haben#d|kopfkrat

Illex sieht gnadenlos gut aus. Aber von einem schönen Teller allein wird man auch nicht satt! Und die schönen Töchter der Firma Salmo locken sogar Aale an die Haken|kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@basti: Da geht ja ein Teil des Anglerboards verloren...

Aber du hast vollkommen Recht das Illex nicht nur gute Wobbler hat...bzw. die Quali zu wünschen läßt...speziell die Lackierung ist grottenschlecht bei manchen Modellen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Und vor allem das Abfriemeln der original Sprengringe ist eine Arbeit für Leute die Vater und Mutter erschlagen haben#d|kopfkrat
> 
> Illex sieht gnadenlos gut aus. Aber von einem schönen Teller allein wird man auch nicht satt! Und die schönen Töchter der Firma Salmo locken sogar Aale an die Haken|kopfkrat:q:q


 
Na abpfriemeln tu ich die originalen eh nicht mehr, entweder ich lasse sie der Einfachheithalber dran und riskier halt auch mal dass sich der Wobbler aushängt (noch nie passiert) bzw, dass der lauf beeinträchtigt wird durch das zus. Gewicht (konnte ich eigentl. nicht fesstellen) oder ich nehm ne Zange, der hält er nicht lange stand:q 
Salmo, Rapala, Reef runner, Megabass, Evergreen, Jackson, Manns nur um noch einige Schönheiten zu nennen wobei die Liste hier noch LANGE nicht zu Ende ist....


----------



## BeeJay (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Unabhängig von Marke und Produkt, beweisen manche Zwischenhändler den Mut und bringen Produkte auf den europäischen Markt, die in gewisser Hinsicht neuartig und innovativ, aber auch vergleichsweise teuer sind. Vieles davon interessiert auch nur einen kleine Gruppe von Anglern, aber *die* kaufen diese Produkte, setzen sich damit auseinander und haben entsprechend Erfolg. 
Freaks? Highend-Fetischisten? Angeber? Angler, die einfach „anders“ sein wollen?

Stopp - jetzt wird es nämlich interessant. Es gibt natürlich mehrere Gründe, warum sich jemand z.B. ein Illex-Produkt oder einen sündhaft teuren Jerkbait in den Einkaufskorb legt:


> *Angler Typ A*: alle gekauften Köder kommen an die Schnur, Kunstköder und Ruten sind „Werkzeuge“ zum Fischfang. Material lagert im Keller bzw. in der abgeschlossenen Garage, 20-50% davon sowieso immer griffbereit im Kofferraum des Autos. Köder werden nur bei Verlust nachgekauft bzw. wenn unter der Hand die Info raus ist, dass sie im nächsten Jahr aus dem Sortiment fliegen.





> *Angler Typ B*: Köder und Ruten sind zwar zum Fischfang, es kann aber nie schaden, immer die neuesten Ködersorten und -dekore in der Box zu haben. Material lagert im (Arbeits)Zimmer oder Schlafzimmer, auf jeden Fall in der Wohnung.





> *Angler Typ C*: wie Typ b) braucht aber von jedem Wobbler mindestens ein ungefischtes Modell in Originalverpackung, könnte sich ja bei eBay als Goldstück erweisen, wenn dieser Köder mal aus der Produktion genommen wird. Material lagert an Kunstköderwänden, die originalverpackten Exemplare werden möglichst vor UV-Licht geschützt in (Holz)Kisten oder „Curverboxen“ aufbewahrt.





> *Angler Typ D*: Highend Angelköder und –ruten sind hipp, wer so was nicht besitzt, gehört nicht zu den „Chosen Ones“. Das Neueste zu haben ist obligatorisch. Das Material lagert im (Ex-Kinder/Jugend)Zimmer, bei Anglern mit eigener Wohnung eigentlich überall, wo gerade Platz ist und das Material von jedem gleich bewundert werden kann.


Na? Gerade ein Déjà-vu gehabt? :q



schroe schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz unschuldig bist du da auch nicht daran, an dem "Hype" (Engert sollte dir und BeeJay mal ein Gratispaket mit Einzelstücken zukommen lassen).:q


 Ausgerechnet der liebe Herr Engert, ich denke, bevor er mir *freiwillig* einen *seltenen* und *wertvollen* Kunstköder *schenkt*, *friert* im Winter *der Rhein zu*... 

Ich denke, es geht Basti weniger darum „zurückzurudern“, sondern mehr um die Message, dass man sich nicht so sehr auf eine Richtung einschießen sollte. Ich denke, der einzige Grund warum es in diversen Foren so illexlastig zugeht liegt einfach an dem Mangel an positiven Erfahrungsberichten von „Konkurrenzwobblern“. Weder Basti noch ich wollen gewissen (Zwischen)Händlern eine Steilvorlage liefern, die machen schon genug Werbung auch ohne uns.


schroe schrieb:


> Solange ein bspw. U Beyer hier in G., durch Magazine verbreitet einen Maßstab markiert, solange wird es wohl auch so weiterlaufen und nur ein paar Spitzen der Kunstködereisberge an unserem Horizont gesichtet werden.


Well buddy, you put your finger on the Problem… :q :q :q

Jemand, der sehr gutes, aus Japan oder den USA importiertes Angelmaterial sein Eigen nennt wünscht sich automatisch mehr Auswahl in genau dieser gehobenen Kategorie. Um etwas auf den Sektor der Ruten abzudriften, die Illex Ashura Seabass (wie sie neuerdings heißt) z.B. ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss – hat aber alleine durch die Eigenschaften des Blanks eine vollkommen neue Tür aufgestoßen, auch in der Einstellung verschiedener Kunden.
Sicher, der Blank ist fragiler als bei anderen Angelruten. Ich habe aber selten eine Wobblerrute in der Hand gehabt, mit der man extrem leichte Köder so genau und weit werfen kann, gleichzeitig aber noch so viel Reserve im Blank steckt, dass man bei einem kapitalen Fisch dennoch sehr gute Chancen behält Sieger zu bleiben. Rainer hat sich die 1,90er davon auf Baitcaster umbauen lassen, weil es bis heute auf dem deutschen Markt nichts Vergleichbares in dieser Kategorie gibt. Ich habe in paar Würfe mit dieser „Custom“-Rute machen dürfen – hoher *HabenwillFaktor*.

Das Hauptproblem bei der Verfügbarkeit ist, dass sich kaum ein europäischer Zwischenhändler darum bemüht, breit gefächert Angelmaterial aus den USA oder Japan zu importieren, sodass man als Kunde wirklich die Qual der Wahl hätte. Sicher ist das ein Mammutprojekt, der Preis für den Endkunden soll ja noch in Ordnung sein - es fehlen „Eisbrecher“ und Wegbereiter und irgendwie kann ich das auch verstehen, denn kaum einer will Mühe & Zeit zu investieren, das „unbekannte“ Material einzuführen, Informationen zu streuen um somit den Markt dafür zu erschließen. Zu viel Arbeit, zu risikobehaftet, zu viele Trittbrettfahrer, die im Falle des Erfolges unter ihren Steinen hervorgekrochen kommen. 

Das zeigt sich auch bei den „Großen“ wie Shimano-Europa. Jeder Baitcasterfan fällt fast in Ohnmacht, wenn er das erste Mal einen japanischen oder nordamerikanischen Katalog (bzw. ich sollte besser sagen die Kataloge) in die Finger bekommt, von Besuchen in großen Angelgeschäften in den entsprechenden Ländern fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an. :q

Wenn sich hier etwas ändern soll, dann nur über lange Zeit, mit viel Ausdauer der Kunden und Händler, die durch aggressives Nachfragen die Importeure dazu bringen, ihr Sortiment zu erweitern. Darüber hinaus muss von Seiten der Händler auch die Bereitschaft vorhanden sein am Ball zu bleiben. Über die holländische Raubfischszene sind schon viele gute Köder in die Sortimente der deutschen Angelläden „diffundiert“. Vielleicht beschleunigt sich der Prozess ja weiter. 

Zu den Wobblerempfehlungen:
Ich stimme Basti zu, dass nicht nur die positiven Seiten eines Köders hervorgehoben, sondern auch negativen Aspekte angesprochen werden sollten. 
Das Hauptproblem war in der Vergangenheit auch, dass zu oft der Eindruck erweckt wurde, dass dem Illexwobbler noch ein Zettel mit der passenden Fang- und Anti-Hängergarantie beiliegen würde. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Illex/Jackall ist *eine* Möglichkeit, nicht die einzige. In meinen Köderboxen finden sich auch Wobbler vieler anderer Hersteller. Diese Köder sind teilweise so günstig zu haben, dass ich vor Schamesröte nur noch mit Papiertüte über dem Kopf in Illex Threads posten könnte – aber nur wenn ich mich outen würde. :q :q :q

Viel Spass beim Angraben anderer Töchter…
#h 

BeeJay


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

meine Fresse Beejay....
noch so ein Posting und du bekommst das AB-Verdienstkreuz|good:|good:

Übrigens bin ich Typ B |supergri|supergri


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> meine Fresse Beejay....
> noch so ein Posting und du bekommst das AB-Verdienstkreuz|good:|good:
> 
> Übrigens bin ich Typ B |supergri|supergri




Zustimmung in *allen *Punkten!


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Frank ist ebenfalls Typ B - nur eine besondere Ausprägung davon |supergri|supergri#6


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Thorsten und Co.!

Ich bin keiner von Typ A-D #d


----------



## rainer1962 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten und Co.!
> 
> Ich bin keiner von Typ A-D #d


 
das wissen wir Burn....
du beinhaltest ALLE Eigenschaft also bist Du Ty AD.|muahah: 

@ Beejay,
du lässt nicht mehr so oft postings los, dafür sind es aber halbe Romane, die im Gegensatz zu einer Rede von gewissen Politikern doch eine Aussage beinhalten#6 

q all
Shroe und Beejay sowie auch Meridian, haben eigentl. alle das gleiche gesagt nur unterschiedlich ausgedrückt, berichtigt mich wenn ich irre.....ich versuche es mal hier zusammenzufassen und hoffe dass dies auch so gemeint war....
ich denke es wäre wirklich mal an der Zeit, daß die ganzen Reportagen, sei es im Blinker, Rute und Rolle, oder sonstigen Zeitschriften, Sendungen oder sonst wo doch kritischer hinterfragt werden. Einer dieser "Reporter" importiert ein Tackle sei es Illex oder sonstwas....Ich nehme hier mal einen beliebigen Köder. Mit diesem wird dann in Schweden, oder sonstwo, die Laichhechte beharkt (die zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf alles springen und übereinander gestapelt stehen) es werden die dollsten Fänge gemacht und auch per Foto veröffentlicht...schon haben wir die neue Hechtwaffe....der gemeine Angler, der die Hintergründe nicht kennt, springt dann auf den Zug auf, um die neuen Wunderköder dann in den Keller zu werfen, da er 2 Angeltage lang vergeblicht versucht hat damit was zu fangen. Dies war bei der Banjo Elritze genauso wie bei den Flying Lures (ich nehme an die kennt ihr alle noch????) damals gabs das Net noch nicht, da wurde es halt anders vermarktet. jeder dieser Köder hat/hätte auch heute noch seine Daseinsberechtigung halt nicht immer und überall. Genauso verhält es sich jetzt mit den Lexen, nur mit dem Unterschied dass durch das www alles einfacher geworden ist und somit mehr Infos (pos. und neg.) fliesen. Diejenigen unter uns die so "verrückt" sind und aus dem Ausl. was importieren, dann den Kram testen und beurteilen, tauschen auch die Infos sowie unter Umständen die Köder untereinander aus. (ich zum halte das so) genauso verhält es sich mit Ruten und Rollen. Ich hatte letzte Woche ein Gespräch mit einem Händler von wegen Import usw.... ist ja alles kein Problem nur wie soll er nem Kunden erklären, dass er bei einer Rekla 4 Monate auf sein Zeug, welches teuer war, warten muss???? Von dem finanziellen Risiko ganz abgesehen (Import einer gewissen Auswahl an Ruten und Rollen) Es wird also irgendwas importiert und dieses dann verkaufs und werbetechnisch spitzenmässig vermarktet. Genau das ist das problem......
ich könnte hier etl. Beispiele aufführen wo unsere "Spezialisten" plötzlich auf andere marken umgeschwenkt sind, nur weil die Firma "A" vielleicht mehr Prozente gibt als Firma "B" oder aus welchem Grund auch immer. Darin liegt der Haase begraben. Wir hier sind da kritischer, wir beurteilen das Tackle egal welcher Marke, doch eher kritisch, siehe den Mask von Illex (ein Beispiel), oder auch den Hype um die BP und TP oder auch die neuen Twin Power usw......diese Infos werden auch weitergegeben aber jeder spoll halt seine Erfahrungen machen...
wenn ich lese die Drop Shot von Pezon wäre suuupergeil und Hammerhart nur wiel der "Illexgott" bei der Entwicklung dabei war, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Solche Leute unterstützen solche Hypes (ob gewollt oder aus Ahnungslosigkeit ist völlig wurscht), das gilt es auszumerzen, aber ich sage hier auch dieses gelingt uns nie...
Es ist aber durchaus so, dass die Angler unter uns, welche die Initiative ergreifen, gerade über das www die Mögl. haben sich neueste Tackles/Köder zu kaufen. Dies wiederum ist aber eine kleine Anzahl unter den Hobbyfischern. Diese Angler sind aber weder anerkannte Profis noch irgendwelche Redakteure in führenden Zeitschriften. Diese Angler können das Fachwissen gar nicht haben (ich seh das natürlich anders |supergri denn diese Angler testen aus Spass an der Freude und um ehrliche Bewertungen abzugeben.) Wenn mir heute ein Beejay, Shroe oder Meridian von einem Tackle abrät zw. empfiehlt dann werde ich mir deren Rat zu Herzen nehmen, denn diese Empfehlungen sind ehrlich und auch fundiert begründet. Nur wird auf solche Angler nun mal zu wenig gehört. Dies ist meine Meinung. Nehmt doch diesen Spezialisten mal ihre Echolote (sind ja nicht überall erlaubt) und lasst die mal 2 Wochen an einem eurer Seen angeln. Jede Wette die fangen NICHT mehr Fische (Zeitfaktor in Betracht ziehen) wie Otto Normalos. Sicher landen die auch mal nen Rekordfisch, die treiben sich aber doch in der Regel in Holland, Schweden oder sonstwo rum nämlich dort, wo der Bestand echt riesig ist und es KEINE Kunst ist einen Meterhecht zu landen, zu Fotografieren und zu werben. Nehmt euch das mal zu herzen Leute und hört mehr auf diejenigen, welche das Tackle für die WIRKLICHE Praxis und unter "euren" Bedingungen testen, da habt ihr mehr davon!!! Oder besser noch und das ist der Konsenz:
Kauft Neues, testet es und veröffentlicht hier eure Erfahrungen, frei nach dem Motto aus der Praxis für die Praxis.


----------



## Gunni77 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo

Genau!

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hehehe, warum fällt mir nur immer wieder der Name eines gewissen Ulli-Dingenskirchen ein, wenn ich das hier lese?|kopfkrat

Muss wohl reiner Zufall sein........


----------



## rainer1962 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ vertikal

off topic ist die 45er angekommen????


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ vertikal
> 
> off topic ist die 45er angekommen????



Bin noch "auffe Arbeit", wie wir Ruhrpöttler sagen. Ich ruf dich an, wenn sie da ist!#6


----------



## rainer1962 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ vertikal
7uhr10
die Sendung wurde ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen!!!!!
habe gerade nachgeschaut, deine holde Weiblichkeit hatte also Besuch vom Postboten ;-)


----------



## don_king (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Apropo Import von Ruten:

Was ist denn aus den Megabass-Ruten bei Angler-Oase geworden?|kopfkrat
Das war ja auch nur ein kurzes Vergnügen!


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> deine holde Weiblichkeit hatte also Besuch vom Postboten ;-)




Schon wieder!
Huch, das schafft aber Diskussionsbedarf.|bla:|kopfkrat
Da muss ich mir ja noch schnell was einfallen lassen!:q:q:q


----------



## Pernod (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



don_king schrieb:


> Apropo Import von Ruten:
> 
> Was ist denn aus den Megabass-Ruten bei Angler-Oase geworden?|kopfkrat
> Das war ja auch nur ein kurzes Vergnügen!


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. #c


----------



## schroe (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Meridian,

zunächst einmal, ich denke dass weisst du, schätze ich den Informationsgehalt deiner Beiträge sehr. 
Sie sind, so will es die Ironie nunmal, für mich anteilig, kaufentscheidende Wegweiser, insbesondere was die Illex Wobbler betrifft gewesen (z.B. die Mask-Serie habe ich mir verkniffen sie zu kaufen). 
Kann ich nicht ändern, du nun auch nicht mehr (getreu dem Motto: Die Geister die ich rief).|supergri  
Diese Form der Beiträge, nicht auf Illex oder Wobbler allgemein beschränkt vermisse ich. Anders wäre es mir die vorangegangenen Zeilen nicht wert gewesen.

Wir liegen in unseren Auffassungen, speziell was den Anspruch einer Produktbeschreibung betrifft, nicht sehr weit auseinander. Das habe ich in der Vergangenheit (in anderen Themenbereichen) schon öfter beklagt. Wird man aber, sehe sogar ich ein, nicht ändern. Manchmal erliegt man selbst dem Charme der Einfachheit, kurz und wenig gehaltvoll zu posten.

Ein einfaches "ist geil", "fängt immer und alles", "kann alles" hilft dem sich Informierenden wenig. Ebensowenig das Erstellen eines pseudoprofessionellen Kausalzusammenhangs, über die Quelle einer Explosionszeichnung, auf die Praxistauglichkeit bis hin zur Haltbarkeit eines Produktes rückzuschliessen (zugegeben, anderes Thema).

Andererseits sind es nicht oftmals diese Postings (nicht die "unzulässige" Kausalkette|supergri ), die eine offensichtliche Zufriedenheit mit einem Gerät/Köder wiederspiegeln. Wer länger im Board liest, wird sie von kommerziellen Absichten oder barer "Spinnerei" zu trennen wissen und, so ein Grundinteresse vorhanden, in die Kaufentscheidung einbeziehen. Wer für einen Wobbler 16€ und mehr auszugeben bereit ist, wird sich hoffentlich vorher überlegen, ob der Köder den indiv. Anforderungen entspricht. Unüberlegte Kaufentscheidungen wird man eh nicht beeinflussen können.

Zurück zu Illex.
Das Illex scheinbar nachhaltig so "hyped", schreibe ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht dem "Profilierungswahn" der "Eigner" zu. Ich halte es sogar für Blödsinnig. 
Wer geht an das Wasser und präsentiert erstmal die Köderpalette? Wer stellt sich mit seinem Kunstköder direkt neben einen anderen Angler, damit jener auch ja, den mitunter nur wenige cm messenden Köder als Illex identifiziert (ich jedenfalls liebe die Individualdistanz beim Angeln)? 
Wer erwartet häufig Besuch von seinen Bekannten, die sich zufällig noch schwerpunktmäßig aus Anglern zusammensetzen, welche man durch hochpreisiges, in der Wohnung herumliegendes Gerät zu beeindrucken sucht?
Die Produkte haben sich meiner Meinung nach ihre Nachfrage verdienen müssen. Ob aus optischen Gründen oder in der Erwartung damit viel zu fangen. Argument ist Argument und jeder hat sein eigenes. Die Werbung allein qualifiziert in meinen Augen nicht die Nachhaltigkeit der Nachfrage.

Hier im Board trifft man natürlich auch die o.g. profilneur. Ausnahmen.

Für mich pers.ist das Erscheinen der Illex Produkte hier am Markt eine echte Bereicherung. Ich schätze die durchschnittliche Qualität dieser Marke, natürlich beschränkt auf die Produkte mit denen ich Erfahrungen habe. Sie scheinen durchweg als Grundlage ihrer Entstehung den Einsatz von "Hirnschmalz" gekostet zu haben und verlangen eben diesen von mir, wenn ich beim Kauf nicht fehlgehen will (sie entbinden nicht vom Abgleich auf die eigenen Erfordernisse).

Ich bin nicht mit Illex "verwachsen". Bereiten sie den Weg für Imakatsu, Megabass, LuckyCraft, ....wie sie alle heißen, ist es mir mehr als recht (Fehler in der Produktion wird man bei denen bestimmt auch mal feststellen) . Tun sie es nicht, kann ich ebenfalls damit leben.
Fehlen würde mir etwas, wenn ich nicht mehr mit Effzett-Carsten, Mepps-Michael oder Fly only-Christoph ans Wasser könnte. Denen ist Illex sowas von schnurz.

Zurück zu dir,
ich wünsche dir für deinen neuen Job allen Erfolg und würde mich pers. über weitere Beiträge mit deinem "Qualitätssiegel" freuen. Die einen fand ich hochinformativ, die anderen zumindest unterhaltsam.|supergri 


@vertikal,
dito.#h 

@BeeJay,
du hast keine Schublade für mich?|supergri 
Die Frage nach dem Warum beantworte ich mit dem Spaß an der Sache. Einem erweiterten Spektrum an Spielräumen. Aus Freude an der Präzision, der Detailverliebtheit. Der Möglichkeit neue Techniken mit hoffentlich reproduzierbaren Ergebnissen zu versuchen. Neue Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse zu erwerben. Der Veränderbarkeit der Dinge, durch geringe aber konsequente und überlegte Manipulation. Um meine Neugierde zu stillen. Nicht zu vergessen, der Anregung zum Erfahrungsautausch mit Leutz wie dir und den anderen, für neue Dinge offenen hier.|supergri  
Klar,............ könnten evtl. andere auch. Könnten ist aber Konjunktiv und der liegt bekanntlich in Japan.|supergri

Hast du dem Team Sensas Ungemach bereitet?|supergri 


@rainer,
denke wie du. Insgsamt sind wir nicht weit voneinander entfernt Man lernt mit der Zeit, warum welche Informationen von wem kommen und wie man sie für sich auszuwerten hat. Aufrichtige und ehrliche Beschreibungen, z.B. deine Empfehlungen aus dem Harrison Thread, sind das noch verbleibende Salz in der AB-Suppe. 
Wieviel mmol Salzlösung sind in einer durchschnittl. Suppe? Keine Ahnung, aber es sind Moleküle drin und die machen den Geschmack.


----------



## Dorschi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jungs der Thread fängt wieder an, Spaß zu machen!


----------



## Regentaucher (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hehe...finde ich auch

Zum Thema Megabass nur ein kurze Statement von mir: ich bin`s eigentlich leid für einen Hersteller eine Pionierarbeit zu leisten, Promotion zu machen, uns mehrere Stückzahlen auf Lager zu nehmen, die Angler davon zu überzeugen -  um hinterher feststellen zu müssen, das der Geschäftspartner doch nicht der geeignete Lieferant für uns ist - weil er a.) nicht liefern kann oder b.) sowas von überheblich ist das mir die Adern anschwellen. Dies trifft auf einige Lieferanten zu - die wir in letzter Zeit aus dem Programm genommen haben.

Bringt euch ja auch nix, wenn ihr auf die Wobbler oder Ruten ziemlich lange warten müsst. Wie bereits hier gelesen.... andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter 

gell Dorschi|supergri


----------



## BeeJay (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter


Wobei ich in Sachen Megabass sagen muss, dass ich die "Tochter" extrem attraktiv finde und es in dem Fall eher um die Art und Weise dreht, wie man sie möglichst kostengünstig angräbt... 

Das Problem mit dem Service und Garantiefällen besteht immer, egal ob ich direkt eine Rute in den USA, Japan oder über einen Händler in Deutschland beziehe (der muss sie ja auch irgendwie zurückschicken). 

Es muss mir als Käufer einfach klar sein, dass es in dem Fall eines Schadens a) Zeit & Nerven kostet und im schlimmsten Fall b) keinen Ersatz gibt. Das ist in dieser Sparte einfach Teil des Deals. Wenn mir das nicht passt, muss ich es lassen - basta. 

Mit anderen Worten: besitze ich z.B. eine Megabass-Rute gehe ich auch entsprechend damit um, lagere sie adäquat (da ich ja im Hinterkopf habe, dass es im Schadensfall stressig wird).
Das bedeutet aber auch, dass jeder in akuter Gefahr für Leib und Leben schwebt, der meine Magabassrute ungefragt in die Hand nimmt. :q :q :q

BeeJay

/Edit: Der Fall ist (noch) hypothetisch, eine Megabassrute gibt es für mich erst nächstes Jahr... :q


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...
> besitze ich z.B. eine Megabass-Rute gehe ich auch entsprechend damit um, lagere sie adäquat (da ich ja im Hinterkopf habe, dass es im Schadensfall stressig wird).
> Das bedeutet aber auch, dass jeder in akuter Gefahr für Leib und Leben schwebt, der meine Magabassrute ungefragt in die Hand nimmt. :q :q :q
> 
> ...


 
Das muss einem egal sein! Egal ob "um die Ecke" oder "überm Teich" gekauft. Behandelt wird alles gleich. Denn nur Tackle, dass "hart am Fisch ist" kann auch fangen.

Bringt ja z.B. auch nix geile Wobbler im Freiwasser zu fischen und die guten, hängerträchtigen Stellen dann mit den Modellen von Kogha abzuklappern. Dann doch lieber gleich in die Vitrine mit den "schönen Töchtern".


----------



## Dorschi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das muss einem egal sein! Egal ob "um die Ecke" oder "überm Teich" gekauft. Behandelt wird alles gleich. Denn nur Tackle, dass "hart am Fisch ist" kann auch fangen.
> 
> Bringt ja z.B. auch nix geile Wobbler im Freiwasser zu fischen und die guten, hängerträchtigen Stellen dann mit den Modellen von Kogha abzuklappern. Dann doch lieber gleich in die Vitrine mit den "schönen Töchtern".




#6 #6 #6 
So läuft das bei mir auch! Mit Schwund muß man rechnen. 
Macht ja dann auch wieder Spaß, eine neue Tochter zu suchen!


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> (..)
> Bringt ja z.B. auch nix geile Wobbler im Freiwasser zu fischen und die guten, hängerträchtigen Stellen dann mit den Modellen von Kogha abzuklappern. Dann doch lieber gleich in die Vitrine mit den "schönen Töchtern".



Dem möchte ich gern widersprechen....
Meine besten stücke biete ich hundertprozentig NICHT an hängerträchtigen Stellen an. Da muss Verschleissware herhalten. Ich nehms dann auch billigend in Kauf, dass ich weniger fang!

Die besten Stücke sorgen dafür im Freiwasser für den meisten Spass...ausserdem muss ich dann nicht immer in der Angst leben, jederzeit den todbringenden Hänger zu erleiden....

Aber das macht eh jeder mit sich selbst aus|kopfkrat|supergri#h


----------



## schroe (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter



Wenngleich man sich immer noch gerne mit dem Namen der Verflossenen schmückt, nicht wahr?:g 

So schnell der Name im Banner seinen Platz fand, so lange dauert es ihn zu entfernen.|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

nun ich wiederum stimme Burn zu....ich möchte mit meinen schönen Mädels nun mal die Fische aus dem Holz kitzeln, ein geiler Piketime Junior oder einen Squirell den man auf der Stelle tanzen  lassen kann ist natürlich prädestiniert dafür. Man soll sich auch mal mit dem Gedanken tragen, dass man nicht nur kmweise das Wasser absucht sondern einzelne Hotspots richtig abklopft wenns sein muss mit verschiedenen Ködern, meist stellt sich der Erfolg dann auch ein. Ich muss jetzt auch mal unsere "Spinnfischer" allgemein einen leichten Schlag auf den Hinterkopf geben,....
ich seh den Großteil immer nur am Wasser auswerfen, einholen, und das gleiche nahezu immer im gleichen tempo und womoglich auch noch immer die gleiche Tiefe....wenn ich so fische ist es eigentl. egal was ich am anderen Ende der leine habe....selbst ein "pobliger" Mepps, der in nahezu JEDER Kiste vorhanden ist kann wesentl. mehr als immer nur im gleichen tempo das Wasser durchpflügen. Wenn ich mir als Angler mal Gedanke über den verwendeten Köder mache und versuche alles rauszukitzeln, dann seh ich erst mal wozu ein Stück Holz oder Blecht und Kunstoff in der lage ist, wie gesagt nichts schöneres als einen Squirell rückwärts laufen zu sehen oder selbst einen Buff Junior rückwärts laufen zu lassen indem indem ich die Rute nach oben führe und nicht zur Seite....das ist doch das schöne am kunstköderfischen oder nicht?????
eigentl. hätte man hierfür einen anderen Thread aufmachen müssen.
Aber wie gesagt...man muss sich nicht wundern wenn der eine fängt und der andere eben nicht bzw. nicht so viel.
Nun wieder zum Thema bzw obiges war eigentl. schon einer der gründe warum der Markt in BRD für solche hochklassigen Köder fehlt....denn der 20€ Wobbler kann ja auch nicht mehr als die billigen ausm Lidl. Es wird noch nicht mal darauf geachtet wie die teile verarbeitet sind. Letztens ist meinem Kumpel ein schöner Zander abgehauen....Grund war ein zweiteiliger Wobbler an dem die verbindung sich gelöst hat. Trotz Vorführeffekt meinerseitz von anderen Wobblermodellen, holt(e) er sich die billigen (nicht günstigen sondern billig) die Quittung bekam er dann.....an jenem Abend wechselten dann noch der ein oder andere Illex, Reef und Megabass die Köderboxen 
am nächsten Tag sah ich ihn im Angelladen und er hat sich noch mit ein paar rapalas eingedeckt!!!!! Bei einem abendl. treffen seine Aussage:"mann die Dinger laufen ja voll geil!!!!" ein neuer in unserer Gilde, leider ohne INET aber ein fleissiger Nutzer MEINE$R Kredikarte und MEINES Netzanschlusses. Mit den Worten Mensch haben die geile Sachen im Ausland...
damit sind wir bei obiger Problematik angelangt. Die Infos und die Bereitschaft derer zu nutzen ist einfach zu klein als dass es sich für Händler lohnen würde ein kleines Vermögen zu investieren um sich Tackle auf Halde zu legen, die nach einem Modellwechsel niemand mehr haben will, siehe Regentauchers Megabass Ruten.


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Dem möchte ich gern widersprechen....
> Meine besten stücke biete ich hundertprozentig NICHT an hängerträchtigen Stellen an. Da muss Verschleissware herhalten. Ich nehms dann auch billigend in Kauf, dass ich weniger fang!


 
mhh... da schalte ich mich dann auch mal ein...
Ich fische die teuren Wobbler wie Illex usw. deswegen weil ich denke ( mir sicher bin) mit denen mehr Fisch zu fangen... und gerade da wo Bäume usw. im Wasser stehen (Hindernisse im Wasser) stehen die Räuber... Wenn ich mir die Wobbler nur kaufen würde um damit in Gebieten zu fischen wo keine Hänger und somit auch weniger Fisch steht könnte ich mir das auch gleich schenken...
Ich gehe mal vom edersee aus. Im Freiwasser nicht einen Fisch außer 2 Barsche... Am Rand im Wurzelholz insgesammt 8 kleinere hechte die alle wieder schwimmen alle auf Illex. Ich bin mir sicher das diese auf andere (billigere Angelsachen) nicht so gebissen hätten und außerdem haben wir bei der ganzen sache nicht einen Köder verloren...
meine Einstellung:
Ich fische lieber da wo ich gefahr laufen muss meinen Köder zu verlieren aber dafür erheblich mehr fange, als da wo mein Köder immer wieder mit heim darf ich aber nur aus glück mal einen Fisch fangen kann... 
Aber das kann sich ja wie bei so vielem jeder selber aussuchen und manchmal sind Stellen die aussehen wie ein Köderschredder gar nicht so schlimm beinhalten dafür aber Fisch von denen ANDERE aNGLER TRÄUMEN...#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> damit sind wir bei obiger Problematik angelangt. Die Infos und die Bereitschaft derer zu nutzen ist einfach zu klein als dass es sich für Händler lohnen würde ein kleines Vermögen zu investieren um sich Tackle auf Halde zu legen, die nach einem Modellwechsel niemand mehr haben will, siehe Regentauchers Megabass Ruten.


Das stimmt auf jeden Fall und gilt auch für alle Geräte:
Der Mainstream bestimmt das Bild und hat auch die immerwährende fatale Eigenschaft, andere interessantere Produkte aus den Regalen und Angebot zu verdrängen #c :c


----------



## BeeJay (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das muss einem egal sein! Egal ob "um die Ecke" oder "überm Teich" gekauft. Behandelt wird alles gleich. Denn nur Tackle, dass "hart am Fisch ist" kann auch fangen.


Darum geht's nicht wirklich. 
Highendmaterial wird beim Fischen selten "geschont". Der Benutzer fängt meist entsprechend und wirft damit auch x-fach öfter (verglichen mit einem "Ottonormalspinnfischer").
Ich werde eine solche "schöne Tochter" bestimmt nicht genauso "achtlos" ins Boot "werfen", wie eine x-beliebige Sportexstange, das wollte ich eigentlich ausdrücken. 

@ Dorschi: Wichtig ist, wie man mit seinem Material generell umgeht, wenn nicht gerade damit gefischt wird (Transport, Lagerung). 
Im Spreewald hast Du doch auch immer schön brav deine Ashura "gebündelt" wenn wir eine längere Pause beim Fischen gemacht, oder den Platz gewechselt haben. :q

Solange man eine Angelrute (ohne Fabrikationsfehler) im angegebenen WG-Bereich und für die vom Rutenbauer angedachten Angelmethode benutzt, ist es eigentlich unmöglich diese Rute beim Angeln zu schrotten. Ist sie i.O. kann man auch bei einem kapitalen Fisch dagegenhalten bis die Biegung im Handteil zu spüren ist (Viertelkreis+ viellleicht n'büschn mehr), dabei braucht man absolut keine Angst zu haben. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Rutenbruch einer einwandfreien Angelrute ohne Fabrikationsfehler fast unmöglich, solange der Köder im entsprechenden WG-Bereich liegt und für die vom Rutenbauer anvisierten Angelart verwendet wird. 

Sollte die Rute wirklich brechen, lag vorher definitiv schon eine Beschädigung vor, die nicht durch die Benutzung beim Fischen selbst stammt oder der Angler hat sich einen "Bedienfehler" geleistet, z.B. Rute in der Endphase des Drills nach hinten Richutng 1-2 Uhr halten + Fisch macht noch eine satte Flucht, Bremse kommt nicht nach. 
Die üblichen -äh- "Defekte" kommen IMHO durch unsachgemäßen Transport (Quetschungen des Blanks), von Kontakten mit Bootswänden, Vegetation, Blanktreffern von Kunstködern (z.B. Bleiköpfe) und natürlich beim unsachgemäßen Hängerlösen "über die Rute".

Zum Thema Kompromisse und Schonung der Rute beim Angeln: 
Ich baller z.B. hier die (Gummi)Köder mit meinen Ashuras dazwischen.




Glaubt jemand im Ernst ich kann mir beim Drill irgendwelche Kompromisse leisten, um meine kostbaren Ruten zu schonen? 

I don't think so... :q :q :q

#h

BeeJay


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*ich hau ma meinen Edersee Bericht hier rein*

Samstag 19.08.06 7 Uhr Ankunft am Bootsverleih
Boot bekommen und gleich losgebraust..
Die ersten 4 Stunden ging nichts dann wurde es ganz lustig haben innerhalb von einer Stunde 8 schniepelhechte und einige gute Barsche um die 30cm gefangen...
Ich lasse mal Fotos Sprechen bei Fragen hier in dem Tread einfach posten..
Alle Fische wurden auf nen illex DDSquirrel 67 gefangen!!!!


sry für das durcheinander aber man kann ja erkennen wies war...
Mein DDSQ&/ sieht jetzt aus wie 10 mal gefressen so ohne augen und farbe aber egal er hat gefangen und wird jetzt nen bissel gepimpt und dann fängt er weiter...
Vorfach war hardmono in 20iger stärke...


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

außer nen Paar barsche schwimmen alle fische wieder waran ja auch alle Untermaßig ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@beejay,
bei solchen Hindernissen verwende ich die Tica Libra SA 4000er (egal für welche Rute) da habe ich Sägeschnur (dünnes Stahlseil) der Stärke 40 drauf. ich lasse den Fisch immer ums Hinderniss laufen, die Äste werden dann alleine abgesägt, nach vollendung dieser Holzfällertätigkeit ist er so müde, da kommt er freiwillig zum Keschern. Einziger Nachteil:
nach 3 Fischen ist der Hotspot wech|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
aber ohne Flachs....hast schon recht nur ich behandle mein Tackle immer sorgfältig völlig Wurscht ob Ashura oder ne billige Feederrute#6 
dass es natürlich im Eifer des gefechts zu macken kommen kann steht ebenfalls ausser Frage.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ............
> Im Spreewald hast Du auch immer schön brav deine Ashura "gebündelt" wenn wir eine längere Pause beim Fischen gemacht, oder den Platz gewechselt haben. :q
> .....


 
Lieber BeeJay,
Asche auf mein Haupt. Wenns Dir nur um den Rutenumgang ging, dann geb ich Dir natürlich recht.



BeeJay schrieb:


> .....


 
Ach, die paar morschen Schilfstengel...!!!


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> (..) Im Freiwasser nicht einen Fisch außer 2 Barsche... Am Rand im Wurzelholz insgesammt 8 kleinere hechte die alle wieder schwimmen alle auf Illex. Ich bin mir sicher das diese auf andere (billigere Angelsachen) nicht so gebissen hätten und außerdem haben wir bei der ganzen sache nicht einen Köder verloren...(..)



Da haste ja schon die Antwort....
Schniepelköder fangen in 90% aller Fälle Schniepel-Räuber. Da müss mer uns nix vormachen. Du hast deinen Mini-Squirrel wahrscheinlich vor nem Dutzend großen Mäulern vorbeigezogen, die nur kein Bock hatten sich für den Zahnlückenfüller zu bewegen. Am Gewässerrand haben sich die kleinen Hechte Schutz und Kleinfisch gesucht und eben auf deinen Schniepel gebissen. Oder? Dann zieh doch deinen 35€-Fat-Bone-Clicker oder die 30cm Castaic Real mal durch's Wurzelwerk. Entweder es beisst der eine große Räuber unter den 20 Kleinen die drin stehen, oder du verlierst deinen Köder. Lohnt sich das Risiko?

Das meinte ich......so ungefähr.....glaub ich |kopfkrat#c


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich sehe das anders...
Jetzt wo viele kleine Fische im wasser rumschwimmen ernährt sich der hecht von kleinen Fischen.. im Winter wenn es kalt ist frisst er größere Sachen...
so sehe ich das... der kleine Squirrel ist auch für größere Räuber unwiederstehlich habe schon genug drauf gefangen aber nicht jeden tag kann man einen hecht 80+ fangen...
Der Ausflug war trotz dem sehr sehr geil und wird kommenden Sonntag wiederholt... hauptaugenmerk lag auch auf den Barsche wollten mal wieder nen 45+ fangen aber die Barsche hatten den Tag richtig schlecht gebissen teilweise schwammen die nur bis zum boot hinterher und wollten nicht beißen... denke das hängt damit zusammen, dass der wasserstand gerade sehr sehr stark sinkt...
und wer kann schon behaupten 8 hechte auch wenn sie nur um die 45-50cm waren an einem tag gefangen zu haben...
Im Winter (ab Oktober) fische ich dann nur noch größere wie Mikey Slim und Flat bone clicker dann halt am downrigger in 15 Meter Tiefe...


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ach und noch was wenn ich mir erfolg versprechen würde , den Flat bone am rand im Sommer zu fischen würde ich das tuen...


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Schleppen im Freiwasser. Linke Rute 67er Squirrel, rechte rute 15er Grandma. Wer "gewinnt" den größeren Fisch/die größeren Fische ?

So ähnlich am Wochenende erlebt. Nur nich mit Squirrel sondern etwas grösserem, aber ebnso fängigen Köder.


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wir waren an dem Tag mit 6 anderen booten aufm wasser alle anderen ahtten geschleppt mit forellen (gummi) und alles keiner hatte einen Fisch wir haben ca. 1 stunde geschleppt hatten3 barsche um die 30cm...
Wie gesagt ich bin mir sicher das du mit den Großen Ködern gerade mal 10 stunden schleppen kannst ohne einen Fischkontakt...
Und mir ist lieber Mehrere Kleine und auch mal nen Barsch als ein Großer der ja Fraglich ist...
Das Wasser wird gerade abgelassen und auf dem echo konnte man fische nur in Randnähe beobachten sonst überalll im Freiwasser nicht einen Fisch...


----------



## BeeJay (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> und wer kann schon behaupten 8 hechte [...] an einem tag gefangen zu haben...


äh, hmmm, ähm... :q 

Ich glaube, von der Sorte hast du hier im Thread einige beieinander...


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

genau im illex tread haben wir mehr dabei;-)


----------



## BeeJay (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

...aber auch du wirst irgendwann über die Erkenntnis stolpern, dass in den meisten Fällen die Qualität mehr zählt als Quantität...


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Klar zählt die Quali aber im Oktober wenn ich mit dem Rigger und e motor schleppen darf steigt die quali immer stark und jetzt schön angeln und paar hechte fangen boot fahren barsche fangen das ist schon sehr schön für mich brauche keinen meter hecht um glücklich zu sein 
Im Oktober fangen wir unsere Großen jetzt finde ich die kleinen auch schön ;-)
Wie beschrieben die Barsche sollten gefangen werden nicht die Hechte die waren beifang...


----------



## vertikal (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wir hatten schon 17 Hechte bis 99 cm an einem Tag im Boot, aber was beweist das?#c

Wahrscheinlich nur, dass es sich um ein Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand handelt, oder?


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

oder das es ein ziemlich genialer Angeltag war und wofür gehen wir fischen? genau um einen geilen Tag zu erleben!!! so is es halt bei mir?


----------



## vertikal (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> oder das es ein ziemlich genialer Angeltag war und wofür gehen wir fischen? genau um einen geilen Tag zu erleben!!! so is es halt bei mir?




Du wirst es kaum glauben: Einen genialen Angeltag kann ich sogar ohne einen einzigen Fisch erleben!:q

Schönes Gewässer, schönes Angelwetter, Freunde im Boot und immer die Chance auf einen guten Fisch - das reicht mir völlig für das Gefühl, einen genialen Angeltag erlebt zu haben. Wenn's dann noch mit dem Fisch klappt, umso besser.#6

Wär ja schön blöd, wenn ich abends stinkig nach Hause führ, nur weil ich mal wieder *nicht *den Meterhecht gefangen hab.


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

der meinung bin ich auch voll und ganz auch ohne fisch freue ich mich aber wenn man dann 8 kleine Hechte fängt die mir alle versprochen haben in 5 Jahren nochmal anzubeißen und nen paar barsche die abends schön gegrillt wurden war es für micht ein sehr geklungener tag und deswegen sind wir 8 tage danach kommenden sonntag schon wieder da ;-) und irgendwann kommt der große ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

alles wunderbar darksnake nur ....
irgendwann sind die kleinen einmal "verangelt" ausserdem werden sie unter Umständen erheblich verletzt und können vielleicht die nächsten 5 Jahre nicht überleben.......
sei mir nicht böse aber ich entnehme die Hechte nicht um sie zu fotografieren oder drille sie unnötig lange nur damit ich ein Foto habe, die Lütten werden wann immer mögl nicht aus dem Wasser gehoben sondern im Wasser wird der Haken noch gelöst.......und eines noch....bei uns hier würde ich von der Sorte tägl. 20-30 an den Köder bekommen.....natürlich springt mal einer drauf beim Barschfischen, aber wie gesagt was man dann macht und wie man ihn behandelt ist die Frage.....sollte ich mich allerdings irren und die Hechte mussten aus dem Wasser gehoben werden, da der Wobbler so richtig tief im Rachen war, was auf den Fotos aber ganz anders aussieht, dann vergiss es....anders überdenke das hier geschriebene....


----------



## vertikal (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Tja, da fahr ich doch heute gut gelaunt durch's schöne Sauerland, als ich an der Biggetalsperre vorbeikomme.

Sofort schweifen meine Gedanken ab in Richtung: Staudammbau, Wasserbau, Steinschüttung, Wasserhaltung, Stauraumkanal, Angeln....

Stopp, da passt doch was nicht ins Bild.#d

Angeln, ach ja. Der Gerätehändler in Sondern. Den haste aber lange nicht mehr besucht. Naja, so'n kleiner Abstecher muss da mal drin sein.

10 Minuten später betrete ich den Laden, und bin sofort schockiert:

Hängen da an einer Wand, dicht gedrängt wie in einer Legebatterie, doch tatsächlich jede Menge Illexe, eingezwängt in enge Blisterpackungen, zur Bewegungslosigkeit verdammt, dem Erstickungstod nahe!

Spontan entschließe ich mich zu helfen. "Wenigstens einen musst du retten!" schiesst es mir durch den Kopf.
Getreu dem alten Pfadfindermotto: "Jeden Tag eine gute Tat." knalle ich die Kaution für den Freddy in Höhe von schlappen 22,- € auf den Tisch des Hauses und kaufe den armen Kerl frei!#6

Mit dem sicheren Gefühl der guten Tat verlasse ich mit Stolz geschwellter Brust den Laden. Das ist echte Tierliebe. So ist's recht. Immer mit gutem Beispiel voran.

Und Sonntag, wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit habe, werde ich meinem neuen Freund mal an langer Leine die schönen Seiten der Möhnetalsperre zeigen. Das wird eine Freude!|supergri

Und wehe, wenn dann so ein brutales, grüngefärbtes Monster mit 600 Zähnen im Rachen sich in verbrecherischer Absicht auf meinen Freund stürzt!:r

Dann hilft nur eins: Ziehen, was das Zeug hält und den Kleinen aus den Fängen des Monsters retten. 

Man ist doch schließlich kein Unmensch!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## darksnake (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ reiner alle fische wurden mit der hand aus dem wasser gehoben... die hand wurde schön vorher nass gemacht... also gar kein problem alle fische hatten keine schäden ich denke ich als ausgebildeter bta kann das beurteilen... ;-)

Außerdem habe ich mit dem wobbler auf hechte und barsche gefischt die größe kann man sich nicht immer aussuchen...


----------



## Seebaer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Frank

sowas nennt man(n) wahre Liebe


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@vertikal limit: Das war richtig süß geschrieben. Wär ich ein Mädchen, müsst ich jetzt gaaanz tief ausatmen...


----------



## schroe (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

vertikal,.....du unser Held! 
Hast ein großes Herz bewiesen.
Möge der Freddy immer einen "Schritt" schneller schwimmen als die bösen Grünen mit den 600 Klingen.|supergri


----------



## Illexfreak (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nochmal zurück zu den Illexen also ICH finde (meine persönliche Meinung) dass die Illexe viel besser verarbeitet sind als zum Beuspiel Rapala Wobbler vielleicht gibt es mal einne Tag wo die besser fangen aber ICH habe diesen Tag noch nicht erlebt weiss nich wies EUCH geht aber ICH persönlich halte die Illex wobbler für das Beste auf dem Markt und das (meistens) fängigste am Wasser. Und zum Preis es geht auch noch teurer wie z. B. manche Castaics oder Lucky Craft Wobbler.
Das ist MEINE Meinung: ich vertraue Illex und darauf kommt es an.
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Meinungen die sicher anders sind aber das ist ja gerade das Schöne am Angeln.
TL


----------



## Regentaucher (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hörma Frank, wusste garnicht das du so poetisch sein kannst:m 

Schroe: tststs...Erbsenzähler:q 


8 Hechte an einem Tag - was ein Stress


----------



## darksnake (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Illexfreak

ich finde Megabass noch etwas besser verarbeitet aber das is mir zu teuer...
bleibe´bei meinen illexen 
Sonntag geht es wieder los an den edersee diesmal soll viel intensiever auf barsch gefischt werden!!!
Habe mich heute extra nochmal mit nen paar squirrels eingedeckt und nen paar drop shot würmer durften auch mit heim...


----------



## geforce100 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Ho,
da hier ja mal wieder was los ist wollte ich die gelegenheit nutzen und euch fragen welchen wobbler von illex ihr als hechtwobbler noch empfehlen könntet...ich habe den 110er arnaud und bin bestens zurfrieden 11 von 12 hechten hab ich auf den arnaud gefangen....nun wollte ich mir noch weitere zulegen...habt ihr noch ne idee?
gruß geforce 100


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zu den Illexen also ICH finde (meine persönliche Meinung) dass die Illexe viel besser verarbeitet sind als zum Beuspiel Rapala Wobbler vielleicht gibt es mal einne Tag wo die besser fangen aber ICH habe diesen Tag noch nicht erlebt weiss nich wies EUCH geht aber ICH persönlich halte die Illex wobbler für das Beste auf dem Markt und das (meistens) fängigste am Wasser. Und zum Preis es geht auch noch teurer wie z. B. manche Castaics oder Lucky Craft Wobbler.
> Das ist MEINE Meinung: ich vertraue Illex und darauf kommt es an.
> Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Meinungen die sicher anders sind aber das ist ja gerade das Schöne am Angeln.
> TL



Jawollja, da gibt es Meinungen die anders sind ... denn genau diese Posts sind es, welche ich eben nicht mag. Sie besitzen mehr als den Hauch eines Oberflächlichen  ... SRY Freak (meine persönliche Meinung)
Das die Verarbeitung eines Illex besser ist, als jene eines Rapalas dürfte Dir bei näherer Betrachtung nicht sichtbar auffallen. Zumal das ein Vergleich wie APFEL/BIRNE ist ... denn Rapalas sind eben nunmal fast ausschließlich Balsaköder, Illex hingegen bis auf Ausnahme PVC-Fertigungen !
Die Verarbeitung als solche ist bei beiden Ködern entsprechend gut !
Jedoch verfügt ein Illex nunmal über einige kleine optische zusätzliche Features, wie z.B. LiveEyes, Schuppenreliefe, aussergewöhnlichere Dekore.
Das hat jedoch nichts mit der Verarbeitung als solche etwas zu tun ... sondern eher etwas mit dem Grad der optischen Gestaltung.
Das die Verarbeitung nicht als aussergewöhnlich gut tituliert werden kann, siehst Du an solchen Kommentaren, die es zur Genüge gibt ->


darksnake schrieb:


> Mein DDSQ&/ sieht jetzt aus wie 10 mal gefressen so ohne augen und farbe aber egal er hat gefangen und wird jetzt nen bissel gepimpt und dann fängt er weiter...



oder bezeichnest Du Lacke, welche nach wenigen Barschen schon SO ausschauen als gute Qualität???





Ich meine, dass ein Rapala auch irgendwann so ausschauen kann, ist glasklar ... aber ich will Dir gar nicht sagen, WIE LANGE dieser mir treue Dienste leistete & wieviele Fische er fing & dennoch, der Lack hält & hält & hält !
Da kommt kein Illex mit !





Noch so ein zwielichtiges Argument ... was es gar nicht weiter auseinanderzustückeln braucht .. *kopfschüttel*


darksnake schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das diese auf andere (billigere Angelsachen) nicht so gebissen hätten ...



Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass einem Teil der Leute, welche hier in dieser Art & Weise von den NipponKödern sprechen & jene hochlobend in ihre Beiträge einfügen, einfach die langjährige Erfahrung & Auseinandersetzung mit Kunstködern, egal welcher Schiene, fehlt.
SRY, dass ich das so offensichtlich ausspreche, aber wäre dem so, würde es nicht zu solch eintönigen Äusserungen kommen.



BeeJay schrieb:


> @ Dorschi:
> Im Spreewald hast Du doch auch immer schön brav deine Ashura "gebündelt" wenn wir eine längere Pause beim Fischen gemacht, oder den Platz gewechselt haben. :q


War mir gar nicht aufgefallen :q 

*@Stefan* ... zu Post 670 ... Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf, gerade in den ersten Abschnitten ! Ich hoffe dass sich der eine oder andere User & Mitschreiberling in diesem Thread Deinen Post auch vollständig durchgelesen & darüber siniert hat ... augenscheinlich aber nicht, sonst gäbe es o.g. Beispiele/Zitate nicht schon wieder 

basti


----------



## Illexfreak (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@meridian
ok ich hab auch ne menge arnauds die fast bis zur Unkenntlichkeit gezeichnet sind. Aber ich fang trotzdem mehr mit Illex deswegen fische ich auch fast nur Illex weil ich denke dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas zu fangen am höchsten ist .
Dass Rapala an manchen Tagen/Gewässern die bessere Wahl ist kann schon sein und ist auch so. Ich vertraue einfach Illex un dann fang ich auch drauf. also, hau mer uns net die Köpfe ein jeder soll das Fischen was er oder die Fisch wollen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> also, hau mer uns net die Köpfe ein..


Machen wir doch gar net #h 

bast


----------



## Dorschi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Komisch bei mir sehen die auch so aus und vor allem Neue schicke bleiben irgendwo am Grund hängen. Das ist doch unfair, oder?


----------



## Holger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wichtig ist doch letzten Endes nur, das ich meinem Köder vertraue. Wenn ich Vertrauen nur aufbauen kann weil der Köder 20 EURO gekostet hat, ist das okay. Muß jeder für sich entscheiden.

Nur ein Köder mit dem man glaubt fangen zu können wird am Ende auch Fisch bringen. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe auch Vertrauen in Köder die günstig waren, dieses entwicklelt sich aber eher durch Optik, Lauf- und Verarbeitungseigenschaften sowie natürlich Fänge. Gut, das Fische keine Preisschilder oder EAN-Codes lesen können....|supergri


----------



## trout (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wer fängt hat Recht!
Aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchte, also lobt mal die Franzosen-Illex nicht so in den Himmel und leibt auf dem Boden der Tatsachen.

Klar, auch ich habe schon sehr gute Fangtage mit Arnaud und Co gehabt und möchte die Köder auch nicht missen, da sie eine offene Lücke im Ködermarkt aufgefüllt haben. 
Über die Qualität lässt sich streiten, schongar wenn der Mag-Bunny auf einemal auf 3m Tiefe geht, wenn er mal wieder undicht geworden ist. Dünn mit Evotex drüber und weiter gehts. 

Ich kann meridian nur zustimmen und man sollte hier Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Wenn die Fische in einem Gewässer gut auf Illex ansprechen, sollte man sie dort auch intensiv fischen. 
Ich kenne aber auch welche, da sind ganz ordinäre Manns, Rapalas und andere der Bringer. Wer den ganzen Tag nur Illex durchs Wasser treckt, wird auch nur darauf fangen - und schon ein "Wunderköder" geboren.
Nicht jeder Illex ist auch sein Geld wert, d.h ich würde es mir stark überlegen bestimmte Modelle in meinem Bestand aufzustocken, die sich (bei mir) als wenig produktiv gezeigt haben. Einige Farben die unverständlicherweise über die Zeit aus dem Programm sind vermisse ich allerding schon jetzt.

So sind die Leiden des Anglers.

trout


----------



## schroe (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

QUOTE] Dass Rapala an manchen Tagen/Gewässern die bessere Wahl ist kann schon sein und ist auch so. [/QUOTE]

Wer sich als "Illexgläubiger" mal eingehender mit dem Rapala X-Rap "smash minnow" beschäftigt, wird in Sachen Verarbeitung, Design, Flugeigenschaften und Laufverhalten (inkl. mögl. reproduzierbarer Präsentationsvielfalt) nichts missen.

Wirft sich sehr gut, ist sauber bis sehr sauber verarbeitet, wirkt im Lack haltbar (innenliegende Holofolie), beherrscht einen großen Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Kann ganz präzise, willkürlich reproduzierbar, gleich einem sterbenden (langsam mit längeren Pausen) sowie einem flüchtend, panisch entschwindenden Fischchen (schnelle Zupfer mit kurzen Pausen) angeboten werden. Die Farbtabelle lässt kaum Wünsche offen.

Rapala schläft nicht.



@Regentaucher,
nichts zum Thema beizutragen?
Blender.:m


----------



## Regentaucher (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Schroe: wieso, hab ich doch guggst du


----------



## darksnake (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ MeRiDiAn



> Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass einem Teil der Leute, welche hier in dieser Art & Weise von den NipponKödern sprechen & jene hochlobend in ihre Beiträge einfügen, einfach die langjährige Erfahrung & Auseinandersetzung mit Kunstködern, egal welcher Schiene, fehlt.
> SRY, dass ich das so offensichtlich ausspreche, aber wäre dem so, würde es nicht zu solch eintönigen Äusserungen kommen.


 
Ja ich weiß... aber wenn ich mir das nicht verdeutliche sehe ich keinen grund mehr die dinger für das geld zu kaufen...
Ich weiß das man selbst in Japan nen paar euros sparen kann aber teuer bleibt teuer...
Ich habe mir ne Ashura gekauft ne menge wobbler und ne tolle spinnrolle und fange fische´... das war früher nun eher selten der fall... somit machen die Illex - Sachen viel für mich aus und ich bin echt froh das es sich für mich gelohnt hat von anderen marken auf illex umzusteigen...
Denke das hat sich für viele gelohnt sonst würde es nicht zu solchen treads kommenn...
klar hätten die hechte auch auf nen spinner gebissen aber wenn ich mir das einrede würde ich kein (teures Illex Krams ) mehr fischen...
früher waren wir am edersee und haben mit glück 5 barsche und 1 Hechte3 auf gufi oder eben spinner gefangen heute fahre ich hinn kann allein mit der billigsten Illex variante (Drop shot) mehrere ü 30 barsche fangen... von den 8 Schniepelhechten auf squirrel gar nicht zu sprechen... ich bin froh das ich illex fischen darf und möchte die dinger auch in Zukunft noch fischen...
Das mit deinem lack hätte ich reklamiert mein Händler nimmt die teile anstandslos zurück... Natürlich geht das mit Japantackle nicht aber deiner is nen Deutscher ( französischer wobbler) also mal mit umtauschen versuchen...
Fabrikationsfehler ...
An sonsten muss man das so sehen '' Kratzer sind wie nen Orden für den Wobbler '''


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> heute fahre ich hinn kann allein mit der billigsten Illex variante (Drop shot) mehrere ü 30 barsche fangen... von den 8 Schniepelhechten auf squirrel gar nicht zu sprechen...


Das funktioniert mit anderen Ködern mindestens genauso gut *!!!*... & genau das ist der Punkt an dem immer wieder einige scheitern .. es liegt viel am Glauben & Vertrauen zu seinen eigenen benutzten Ködern .. jedoch steht das A&O hinter der Schnur-Rute-Rolle !
Ich fange fische, weil ICH mich für dieses Gewässer, diesen Abschnitt, dieses Areal entschieden habe, diese Kombi, dieses Wetter & diesen sämtlichen anderen Strutz als korrekt empfand & aufs Wasser bin !
Na sicherlich hängt der Fisch letztlich am Haken .. aber nicht weil der Fisch diesen Köder so abgöttisch mochte, dass er ihm körperliche Zuneigung schenken wollte .. sondern weil ich diesen hochrückigen Firetiger aus der Schatulle nahm & ihn ans Ende meine Schnur flocht. Diesen Köder, der in keinster Weise auch nur annähernd einem Fisch in diesem Gewässer ähnelt & auch ansonsten nen verdammt hässlichen Eindruck macht. Spielt alles keine Rolle ... denn hier & jetzt hat er gesessen & der Angler mal wieder die richtige Wahl getroffen !



darksnake schrieb:


> Das mit deinem lack hätte ich reklamiert mein Händler nimmt die teile anstandslos zurück... Natürlich geht das mit Japantackle nicht aber deiner is nen Deutscher ( französischer wobbler) also mal mit umtauschen versuchen...
> Fabrikationsfehler ...
> An sonsten muss man das so sehen '' Kratzer sind wie nen Orden für den Wobbler '''


Ich sehe es von mir aus auch so, wie Du es in Deinem letzten Satz geäussert hast. Ich wollte nur passend zum Themenfortlauf eben jenes Beispiel aufzeigen.
Fabrikationsfehler ist mit Sicherheit etwas anderes & bei einem sei Dir gewiss .. wegen nem fehlenden Lack renne ich zu keinem Händler & revidiere auf Umtausch :q 

bast


----------



## rainer1962 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich denke viele wollen oder können Meridians Aussage nicht in verstehen. Er behuptet ja nicht dass Illex schlecht ist und Illex keine Fische fängt. Ihn stört lediglich das drum herum des Hypes welcher folgender ist!!!!!
Alles was illex "aufgedruckt" hat ist das Non plus Ultra!!!!! Dass es eben nicht so ist, beweist er eigentl. immer wieder. Soagar dass die ein oder andere "Billigmarke" wesentl. besser in der Verarbeitung ist beweisst er!!!!! Das ist es was ihn stört...nicht der Glaube und das Vertrauen in die Illexe, sondern das, ich nenne es mal, vergöttern der MARKE Illex.
ich z.b. fische auch Illex aber je nach Situation doch auch sehr häufig andere Wobbler. Im Rhein z.b. fische ich fast asschliesslich Reef Runner wenn ich auf Zander gehe und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht....da hab ich für ca 5$ einen spitzenmässigen Wobbler der mir die Zander fängt. Diese Reef Runner haben weder die "Naturaugen" noch sonst. Naturgetreuen Holofolien o.ä. klar sie haben Geräuschkugeln und sind nicht schlecht verarbeitet. Der lack ist halt irgendwann mal zerkratzt, was ich mit Nagellack  wieder repariere#6 
ab und an wird der Drilling ausgewechselt und schon fängt er mir wieder meine Zander.....wie gesagt 5$ das Stück.
genau darum geht es Meridian!!!!!!


----------



## darksnake (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

werde am sonntag am edersee mal wieder fotos machen soll ja extram stark auf barsch gehen ;-) vielleicht auch mal wied3er nen 45+ barsch das waehre der Hammer...
Poste dann sonntag oder montag den Bericht... vielleicht fische ich dieses mal auch mal ne andere Marke wie illex...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*DANKE RAINER !!!* 
Danke auch den anderen Wegbereitern Stefan & Thorsten ! #6 

Genau das ist jenes, was ich zu sagen versuche .. *Glaubt nicht an Eure Köder, glaubt an Euch selber !!!*

*@Darksnake* .. seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder ein Post, der mir das Lächeln ins Gesicht drückt !!! THE RIGHT WAY !

So, ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Freitag, was er ja augenscheinlich geworden ist, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue 
Ich fahre jetzt mit meiner Freundin aufs Wasser .. & wir werden ausschließlich mit Gummis fischen, weil da momentan einfach *kein* Wobbler mithalten kann #6  

LG basti


----------



## rainer1962 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> So, ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Freitag, was er ja augenscheinlich geworden ist, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue
> Ich fahre jetzt mit meiner Freundin aufs Wasser .. & wir werden ausschließlich mit Gummis.......
> LG basti


 

#6 #q |muahah: |muahah: 
viel Spatz...ääähhhhhh...Spaß dabei......|muahah: 
ein schelm wer da nicht ans fischen denkt
genau die richtige Einstellung um diese jahreszeit....gib Gummi Meridian.......
denk aber an die Rute....die Spitze muss sensibel sein mit einem harten Rückrad


----------



## darksnake (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

so ich denke der Knoten ist geplatzt und die Grundsatzdiskussion ist abgeschlossen...
jetzt können wir hier aus dem tread wieder richtig was machen... 
waehre schön jetzt mal ein paar fangberichte zu lesen nicht nur von Illex wobblern (natürlich auch mal einer mit Illex um beim Thema zu bleiben aber sonst alles reinpoosten.. ;-))
habe  noch einige gufis welche ich am Sonntag am edersee mal testen möchte... sollen gerade auf Barsch gerade besonders gut laufen... letztes mal hatten wir das Problem, dass das Wasser an dem tag 1. um die 24-26 °C warm war und das das Wasser extrem schnell abgelassen wurde... Somit die schlechtesten Angelbedingungen...
Wasser soll jetzt aber kälter sein und wasser nicht mehr so schnell wechlaufen..
Letztens konnten wir am rand sehen wie schnell das Wasser raus geht ... da fuhr man 3 stunden nach der ersten Stelle wieder an dieser vorbei und da wo wir gerade noch einen baum im Wasser hatten war jetzt nichts mehr und der Baum 20cm vom Wasser entfern... Da kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen wie schnell das wasser fließt bei einem soooo großen see...#q


----------



## Bernhard* (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Genau! Schluss mit Grundsatz! Wer fischt schon Illex, wenn er Jackall Bros. haben kann :q

Ich bin so glücklich - heute ist meine grosse Japan-Bestellung gekommen. Da konnte mich nicht mal die Wartezeit auf dem Zoll stören #6

Übrigens:

- Köder 3,2 % Zoll
- Ruten 3,7 % Zoll
- *Angelbekleidung 12,7 % Zoll!!!!*


----------



## darksnake (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mhh... habe auch meine Köder noch nie zoll zahlen müssen...
egal was für ne rute hast du dir geholt und vor allem wo???


----------



## singer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> - Köder 3,2 % Zoll
> - Ruten 3,7 % Zoll


 
Stand das so in deinem Zollschein?


----------



## Bernhard* (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich war heute persönlich auf dem Zollamt und hab mit dem Beamten ne Stunde geratscht, weil der selber Angler ist. War nur verwundert, warum man sich Sachen aus Japan bestellt )

Hab mich nur leider vertippt - sind beides 3,7 %!
Hatte zwar nur Köder bestellt. Hab den lieben Beamten aber wegen den Ruten nachschauen lassen...

Die 16 % UST sind natürlich auch nicht zu vergessen (


----------



## Bernhard* (25. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> mhh... habe auch meine Köder noch nie zoll zahlen müssen...
> egal was für ne rute hast du dir geholt und vor allem wo???



Hab mir über ebay.com nen ganzen Haufen Wobbler bei einem Anbieter (ever green, megabass, jackall bros., lucky craft) geholt. Da das so ein riesen Paket war bliebs leider in Frankfurt beim Zoll hängen. Meine letzte Bestellung ging auch normal durch.

Rute hab ich mir keine geholt - hab nur nachgefragt für den Fall, dass ich mir ne Megabass hole.
Angelkleidung war auch nicht dabei, da hat mich nur der nette Beamte drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das so teuer wird!


----------



## rainer1962 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

burn ....?????????????????
was willst du denn mit ner Megabass, du als Grobmotoriker??????Die Jig and Worm ist ja schon zu schade für Dich!!!!! Dein erster besenstiel war genau richtig!!!!!ich geb Dir meine Kontonummer, kannst das Geld überweisen, da isses gut angelegt!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> burn ....?????????????????
> was willst du denn mit ner Megabass, du als Grobmotoriker??????Die Jig and Worm ist ja schon zu schade für Dich!!!!! Dein erster besenstiel war genau richtig!!!!!ich geb Dir meine Kontonummer, kannst das Geld überweisen, da isses gut angelegt!!!!!!!



Hey Alter! |kopfkrat


----------



## darksnake (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mögen sich da 2 nicht oder ist das freundlich gemeint???


----------



## Bernhard* (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> mögen sich da 2 nicht oder ist das freundlich gemeint???



Wer weis, wer weis!?!?


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

!!!!!!!!!!???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
damit dus genau weisst Dark.....wir hatten schon das doch sehr zweifelhafte Vergnügen zusammen zu fischen......was dabei rauskam siehst Du ja an obigen (und sonstigen) Kommentaren gelle Burn!!!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

...also wars eher net so pralle, oder wie muss man das verstehen ? 

Wo wir gerade bei nicht so pralle sind 
Unser Fischen am Freitag war auch eher spärlich gesäht ... denn nachdem wir gerade mal ca. 30 Minten auf dem See verweilt sind, zogen unbarmherzige Wolkenfronten näher & näher .. nachdem dann doch schon sehr derbes Donnergrollen zu hören war, haben wir uns schweren Herzens entschlossen, diesen Ausflug zu beenden.
Den einzigsten Fisch zog meine Freundin an Board .. wie kaum anders zu erwarten ... ein GlasrasselBarsch 
Mehrere sehr harte Bisse, vermutlich Zander, vertikal konnten wir zwar verbuchen, aber nicht umwandeln .. somit blieb es bei jenem einen Barsch.
Mir kommt vorerst kein Gummi ohne Rasseln mehr ins Wasser & mittlerweile bei meinen Kollegen auch nicht.
Wer sich selbst überzeugen will, kann mich gerne per PN kontaktieren .. ich habe eine sehr große Zahl Glasrasseln vorrätig. Dazu in einer unerhältlichen Miniaturgröße, die selbst in kleinste Gummis passt !


















mfg
basti


----------



## Bernhard* (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> damit dus genau weisst Dark.....wir hatten schon das doch sehr zweifelhafte Vergnügen zusammen zu fischen......was dabei rauskam siehst Du ja an obigen (und sonstigen) Kommentaren gelle Burn!!!!!



Gleich komm ich vorbei und zieh Dir die Hammelbeine lang!
Oder besser, ich klau Dir deine Stellas!


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gleich komm ich vorbei und zieh Dir die Hammelbeine lang!
> Oder besser, ich klau Dir deine Stellas!


 
wie willst du das denn machen????? Du Wicht !!!!!!
dazu musste erst meine blutrünstigen Wachhunde überlisten


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> ...also wars eher net so pralle, oder wie muss man das verstehen ?
> 
> basti


 

Basti frach mal Bee Jay,,,,,Burn hat uns ne echte Lehrstunde n Sachen Jerken gegeben #6 
soviel wie an diesem WE hab ich nirgends gelernt, vor allem hatte ich Muskelkater im Bauch vor Lachen, 
nönö börnie ist schon in Ordnung......
wenn er schläft


----------



## Bernhard* (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Basti frach mal Bee Jay,,,,,Burn hat uns ne echte Lehrstunde n Sachen Jerken gegeben #6
> soviel wie an diesem WE hab ich nirgends gelernt



Sogar unser "Guide" musste seine Techniken neu überdenken 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vor allem hatte ich Muskelkater im Bauch vor Lachen,
> nönö börnie ist schon in Ordnung......
> wenn er schläft



Wenn er schläft? Nix da, hast nicht gehört wie der Robert geschnarcht hat?? :c

Der Rainer ist aber auch ein gaaanz braver - hat mich morgens mit frischen Kaffee verköstigt und machte einen auf "Hausfrau" wie wir noch schnell ne Runde jerken waren#6#6


----------



## Flippi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Illex Ashura Ruten bei Ebay!

Habe gerade zwei Illex Ashura Ruten bei Ebay reingestellt.

Fragen dazu beantworte ich gerne.


----------



## BeeJay (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> mögen sich da 2 nicht oder ist das freundlich gemeint???


Isn XXL-Insider... 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Burn hat uns ne echte Lehrstunde n Sachen Jerken gegeben #6
> soviel wie an diesem WE hab ich nirgends gelernt, vor allem hatte ich Muskelkater im Bauch vor Lachen...


Also ihr könnt mir sagen was ihr wollt  - ich fand das WE genial...  

Burn hat einfach nicht mitgekriegt, dass wir alle heimlich unsere Sicklys mit etwas Salami "getunt" haben... :q :q :q

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Burn hat einfach nicht mitgekriegt, dass wir alle heimlich unsere Sicklys mit etwas Salami "getunt" haben... :q :q :q
> 
> BeeJay


 
nicht nur das!!!!!! Er hat noch nicht mal gemerkt, dass ich ihm die haken abgepetzt habe|supergri 
er hatte immer nur Attacken konnt aber keinen Hecht landen.....ich glaube er rätselt immer noch warum das so war|muahah:
p.s. burn für Schweden würde ich die Drillinge mal tauschen:m


----------



## Bernhard* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nicht nur das!!!!!! Er hat noch nicht mal gemerkt, dass ich ihm die haken abgepetzt habe|supergri
> er hatte immer nur Attacken konnt aber keinen Hecht landen.....ich glaube er rätselt immer noch warum das so war|muahah:
> p.s. burn für Schweden würde ich die Drillinge mal tauschen:m


 
Ihr seid so gemein!
:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Bernhard* (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich von mehreren Seiten gehört hab, dass die "Illex Snap Hyper 8" sehr stabil und leicht sein sollen hab ich mir ein paar von denen geholt und zwar in der kleinsten Grösse fürs Barschfischen.






Bei der ersten Inaugenscheinnahme ist mir aufgefallen, dass die ja wirklich ultra-schwer aufgehen. Liegt das an meine Wurstfingern in Verbindung mit der kleinsten Grösse der Snaps oder habt Ihr da auch Probleme. Zu Test-Zwecken wurden die grösseren Grössen zwischenzeitlich auch schonmal bestellt...


----------



## melis (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da hast du absolut recht. Deshalb empfehle ich immer wenn es klein sein soll, die größe 1. Die gehen zwar nicht leichter auf, da sie etwas größer sind kann man besser mit den Fingern arbeiten.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



melis schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht. Deshalb empfehle ich immer wenn es klein sein soll, die größe 1. Die gehen zwar nicht leichter auf, da sie etwas größer sind kann man besser mit den Fingern arbeiten.


 
Hab mir zum testen gleich mal Grösse 2 bestellt. Bin schon gespannt, ob meine Wurstfinger die bewältigen!  #c


----------



## melis (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die sind bestimmt besser. Den besten Snaps die ich jemals hatte, war von Beginn an an einem Lucky Craft Köder dran, habe aber diese noch nirgends zu kaufen gesehen.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



melis schrieb:


> Die sind bestimmt besser. Den besten Snaps die ich jemals hatte, war von Beginn an an einem Lucky Craft Köder dran, habe aber diese noch nirgends zu kaufen gesehen.


 
Wobbler, wo auch schon Snaps dran waren?
Bei meinen letzten Lucky Craft waren halt (schön runde nicht so blöde ovale|rolleyes ) Sprengringe dran - aber keine Snaps.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wobbler, wo auch schon Snaps dran waren?
> Bei meinen letzten Lucky Craft waren halt (schön runde nicht so blöde ovale|rolleyes ) Sprengringe dran - aber keine Snaps.


Jup, z.B. bei den STORM CHUG & BABY BUGS haste auch welche in Serie dran.

basti


----------



## camilos (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Wobbler, wo auch schon Snaps dran waren?
> Bei meinen letzten Lucky Craft waren halt (schön runde nicht so blöde ovale|rolleyes ) Sprengringe dran - aber keine Snaps.


 
Du kaufst im falschen Laden.....  

Bei einigen Luckies und Imakas ist ein Ködereinhänger dran, ich kann aber echt keinen soooo großen Unterschied zu den normalos Duo Locks feststellen....

Was hast Du gegen ovale Sprengringe?

Der Hyper 8 sieht doch irgendwie sehr fummelig aus, aber bestimmt sicher.... Die anderen von Illex, Snap Click, sehen auch gut aus, kennt die jemand? Sie sind halt wieder ein Scnhäppchen, wie alles was aus dem Hause Takahashisan kommt :g . Aber es ist letztendlich egal, ob man bei einem Hänger €30 oder €30,50 verliert, das macht die Merkel auch nicht fett.  

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> ..........
> Was hast Du gegen ovale Sprengringe?
> ..........


 
Ist doch die alte Geschichte mit dem "Verkanten und Aufgehen"


----------



## taxel (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo burn77,

die Snaps habe ich mir auch gekauft und schon verwendet. Das mit dem Öffnen bekommt man mit der Zeit hin. Das lernt man.

Mich machen sie aber nicht besonders glücklich. Zum einen stehen sie nicht unter Spannung. Damit meine ich, dass der Schenkel, den man ein und aushängt, nicht in sein Widerlager drückt. Damit besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sich der Snap ungewollt öffnet. Eventuell reicht schon ein kurzes verkanten des Köders.

Mein zweiter Kritikpunkt hängt damit zusammen: Die Öse, in die die Schnur geknotet wird, ist nicht geschlossen. Deswegen kann im Extremfall der Snap einfach von der Schnur rutschen (auch wegen der fehlenden Spannung aus Kritikpunkt eins).

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit der Illex Ashura Stream Master? Würd mir die Rute ggf. gerne in 2,44 m oder 2,75 m zum Fischen mit der Statio-Rolle und mit mittelgrossen Wobblern (Squad Minnows, Squrirrel usw.) holen.

Zu Ansehen gibts die hier


----------



## Illexfreak (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

http://www.illex.fr/catalogue.php?id=143
HIER gibts den neuen Illex Katalog zum Downloaden leider nur auf Französisch aber er sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.
Ich finde es schade dass so viele Wobbler nicht mehr produziert Werden( Deka Mikey Flat Bone Clicker Sride Dagored Bunnnys)


----------



## BeeJay (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> http://www.illex.fr/catalogue.php?id=143
> HIER gibts den neuen Illex Katalog zum Downloaden [...] aber er sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


Wirklich? Ich finde der Katalog ist eine Katastrophe! |uhoh:

Nachdem die äußerst fängigen TN60, RS100/150/225 schon in den letzten beiden Jahren aus dem Programm geflogen sind, gibt es jetzt keine Cherrys mehr - *Applaus, Applaus, Applaus*.  

Hätte es wirklich so weh getan, die Produktpalette zu erweitern, statt jedes Jahr fängige Wobblermodelle aus dem Angebot zu nehmen?
Kenner schütteln mit dem Kopf und bestellen eben noch öfter direkt in Japan. |supergri 

Ich finde was das Angebot der Köder anbelangt es geht abwärts mit Illex, die hübschen zusätzlichen Dekors können darüber nicht hinwegtäuschen... |kopfkrat 

Was die Scream-Serie bringen wird  bleibt abzuwarten. Die Hechtangler wird es freuen. 
Eingefleischte Barsch- & Zanderspezis denken über das neue "Angebot" sicher ganz anders...  

BeeJay


----------



## trout (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

kann mich BeeJay nur anschließen. Die Köderauswahl geht stetig den Bach runter. Da mach ich nur leise Winkewinke zu Bunny, LDS und Cherry und sorge schnellstmöglichts für Reserve. Die Neuen Modelle sind teilw. recht schlecht in Farbe gesetzt worden. Hoffentlich kommt der Kontrast im Katalog besser rüber als Online.

Traurig


----------



## Illexfreak (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@beejay
gut über den TN/ 60 ärgere ich mich auch dass man den nicht mehr bekommt ausser Japan da hab ich übrigens nen TN/70 bestellt.

Zurück zum Ktalog die Freddys un Jasons finde ich am besten aber sonst war es doch wohl eher ein Rückschritt als ein Fortschritt.(siehe oben). Die ganzen 10+ Wobbler Deka mikey usw. werden gar nicht mehr gemacht dass ist wohl mehr als schade. Die cherrys sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen aber die sin au nicht mehr dabei.Hoffentlich werden uns nicht die Arnauds und Squirrels weggenommen. Die ganze Mask serie ist auch nicht mehr dabei dafür ein Wobbler namens Carrie. Na ja mal abwarten


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

womit wir wieder beim Thema wären....
der Illexhype!!!!!!
Ich heme mal an Illex hat gesehen wie die Leute sich drauf stürzen und haben eine neue produktpalette angeboten, damit die Hyper wiedr voll zuschlagen. Istz auch eine Verkaufsstrategie nur wenn die so weitermachen wirds nix mit Rekordzahlen, dann hole ich im Ausland eben die Modelle anderer hersteller, wobei und das fällt mir hier wieder auf die Daiwa Wobbler eigentl. gar niemand kennt oder????

@ Burn...was willste denn mit der???


----------



## Dorschi (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na ja der mascle deep weckt wenigstens mein Interesse! Und wie Beejay schon sagt; wer hier bestellt, oder kauft, ist langsam selber schuld.
Nicht das die von Jackall nicht mehr hergestellt werden, aber illex befindet, das der deutsche Angler damit nicht mehr fischen soll!
Aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wobei und das fällt mir hier wieder auf die Daiwa Wobbler eigentl. gar niemand kennt oder????


Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen .. nur es fragt eben niemand danach 

Mir persönlich ists Wurscht, was Illex demnächst produziert, oder eben nicht .. _man steigt solange die Leiter hinauf, bis sie zu Ende ist_ ..

Mal schauen, ob ich nicht demnächst irgendwann einen Teil meiner Köder anbieten werde ... ich brauche leere Kisten & Budget 

Basti


----------



## Bernhard* (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> .....
> @ Burn...was willste denn mit der???


 
Hi Rainer!
Hab ich doch geschrieben: Für Wobbler in der Grössenordnung 76er und 79 Squirrels usw....

Übrigens: Jetzt 2,5 Wochen vor Schweden macht langsam meine TwinPower schlapp! #q


----------



## Bernhard* (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> ....
> Mal schauen, ob ich nicht demnächst irgendwann einen Teil meiner Köder anbieten werde ... ich brauche leere Kisten & Budget
> 
> Basti


 
Meine Adresse kennst Du ja!!!!


----------



## Illexfreak (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wer von euch hat gute ERfahrungen mit dem Mikey gemacht


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jupp Meri ich würde auch ein paar nehmen!
76er Squirrel oder 10cc!


----------



## rainer1962 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Meridian,
dass du die kennst ist mir eh klar. Das mit der leiter stimmt natürlich auch voll und ganz!!!!! Nur hat Illex gerade mal ein paar Sprossen erklommen......

@ burn
hab dir doch gleich gesagt dass du ein Grobmotoroker bist und für Deine Hände was robustes brauchst!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> @ burn
> hab dir doch gleich gesagt dass du ein Grobmotoroker bist und für Deine Hände was robustes brauchst!!!


 
Und was wär das dann Rainer?
Soll ich bei der Blechpeitsch für diese Köder bleiben? Die VHF 5-30 Gramm ist für die zu gering...finde ich (als Unwissender).
Oder meinst Du die Rolle??


----------



## rainer1962 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich meine eigentl. alles bei solchen Händen:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

JA, ich kenne Eure Adressen   

Basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade dass so viele Wobbler nicht mehr produziert Werden( _Deka Mikey_ Flat Bone Clicker Sride Dagored Bunnnys)





Illexfreak schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat gute ERfahrungen mit dem Mikey gemacht


Warum fragst Du ? Ich denke Du stehst auf das Ding ???


----------



## Illexfreak (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na ja einen hab ich aber noch nich sonderlich viel geangelt un auch no nix drauf gefangen.


----------



## camilos (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Interessante Entwicklung dieses Threads |rolleyes 

Die jenigen die mit dazu beigetragen haben, einen richtigen Illex-Hype zu entwickeln, haben bemerkt, was sie "angestellt" haben und jetzt rudern sie wieder zurück ????

Was ist genau der Grund, warum die "Illex-Fans" jetzt immer wieder betonen, auch in verschiedenen Foren, dass die Illex nicht so toll sind und dass sie teilweise schlecht sind? Verstehe ich nicht. Geht es Euch auf den Wecker, dass einige jüngere oder ältere Kiddies jetzt auf diesen Zug eingesprungen sind und dass sie das ganze etwas extrem betreiben? Dass auch dem Hype ein Kult wird, was immer gefährlich und schädlich ist?

Ich sah die Entwicklung von Anfang an mit gemischten Gefühlen, da ich befürchtete, dass einige Anfänger sich vollends auf diesen Hype stürzen, ein kleines Vermögen in die Teile ausgeben und danach bitter enttäuscht sein würden, als die Fische nicht ins Boot gesprungen sind und als die "Macken" und "Fehler" ans Licht gekommen wären....

Alles was hier über Illexes und Jackalls gesagt wurde ist vollkommen richtig, Wunderköder sind sie nicht... das wissen wir alle... Es gibt bessere, schlechtere, teurere, billigere Wobbler....

Allerdings finde ich es nicht richtig, dass man gereizt auf Nachfragen der Illex-Hyper reagiert, da sie teilweise aufgrund dieses Threads überhaupt drauf gekommen sind...

Ich würde für etwas mehr Verständnis plädieren, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt...

Oder gibt es hier versteckte Illex-Händler, die durch diesen Thread versuchen, ihre Geschäftsaktivitäten weiter zu entwickeln? Und man versucht durch diese Neuentwicklung diesen Versuchen den Boden zu entziehen?

Meine Frage ist nicht böse gemeint, ich will wirklich nur den Grund dieser plötzlichen Meinungsänderung erfahren. Warum geschah es auf einmal?

Grüße


----------



## Illexfreak (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Tja, camilos dass muss du schon rainer1962 oder Meridian oder Beejay fragen. Ich halte zu Illex. Es ist das Beste auf dem deutschen Markt der Wobbler.


----------



## davis (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kenn den Thread nun schon ne Weile und will nun auch mal was zum Thema schreiben.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem meinen ersten Illex Wobbler gekauft, einen Arnaud 110, und habe auch 2 schöne Bisse darauf gehabt. Leider habe ich das Teil bei uns im Fluss gelassen bevor der erste Fisch damit gefangen wurde! Ich fand den Wobbel echt klasse aber so ein Abriss tut mir schon echt weh im Geldbeutel. Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wo ich etwas günstiger an Illex Wobbler komme? 

greetz


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



davis schrieb:


> .....Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wo ich etwas günstiger an Illex Wobbler komme?
> 
> greetz


 
Wurde zwar schon oft geschrieben - aber manche holen sich die in Japan bzw. ebay.com (jap. Anbieter).


----------



## rainer1962 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Tja, camilos dass muss du schon rainer1962 oder Meridian oder Beejay fragen. Ich halte zu Illex. Es ist das Beste auf dem deutschen Markt der Wobbler.


 

da muss ich mal energisch nachhaken....
ich behaupte ja nicht, dass Illex schlecht ist!!!!! Insbesondere die Squirell, Arnouds, Freddys, Chidler (Jackall), und die Cherrys gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Um was es hier geht, ist die tatsache daß auch Illex Mist (zum für das geld) produziert. Dass eben NICHT alles gut ist von Illex. Dass man, bevor man ne Menge Geld investiert, sich infos beschaffen soll um dann ein ähnl. Modell von Rapala (z.b) das um 50% günstiger und besser ist, als Illex zu kaufen. Ferner geht es natürlich auch darum, dass der ANGLER den Fisch fängt und nicht das Tackle!!!!! Dass auch die superköder egal welcher Art und Firma nicht die Fische dazu bringt in den Kescher zu springen, das ist die Grundproblematik hier. Es wurde auch gesagt dass andere Mütter schöne Töchter haben, also durchaus mal Vergleiche ansehen und nicht alles für supergeil anzupreisen nur weil Illex draufsteht. im übrigen wurde dieser Hype werder von Meridian und Beejay noch von mir angefacht. im gegenteil!!!!! Wir waren IMMER kritisch was das Tackle angeht (nicht nur bei Illex) und unsere persönlichen Erfahrungen haben wir auch gepostet, ob negativ oder positiv eben UM einen solchen Hype zu vermeiden!!!! Da gibts hier im Board andere leute, die einen solchen Hype entfachen und für die alles supergummigeil ist nur weil Illex draufsteht.


----------



## melis (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn jemand schon Illex im Namen trägt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> Geht es Euch auf den Wecker, dass einige jüngere oder ältere Kiddies jetzt auf diesen Zug eingesprungen sind und dass sie das ganze etwas extrem betreiben?


Ist doch Schwachsinn diese Aussage Camilo ! 



camilos schrieb:


> Ich sah die Entwicklung von Anfang an mit gemischten Gefühlen, da ich befürchtete, dass einige Anfänger sich vollends auf diesen Hype stürzen, ein kleines Vermögen in die Teile ausgeben und danach bitter enttäuscht sein würden, als die Fische nicht ins Boot gesprungen sind und als die "Macken" und "Fehler" ans Licht gekommen wären....


Wo sind denn dann Deine anfänglichen gemischten (geäusserten) Gefühle ?
Wir sind es, die nicht alles hoch in den Himmel gelobt haben, aber eben auch auf gute Modelle hingewiesen haben !
Wen Du mit "Anfänger" bezeichnest, ist mir ein Rätsel. 



camilos schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich es nicht richtig, dass man gereizt auf Nachfragen der Illex-Hyper reagiert, da sie teilweise aufgrund dieses Threads überhaupt drauf gekommen sind...


Wer reagiert gereizt worauf ? Ich reagiere lediglich auf jene oberflächlichen Aussagen, wie "DER IST TOLL" oder "DER IST GUT" gereizt, denn das sind Aussagen ohne Hand & Fuss.



camilos schrieb:


> Oder gibt es hier versteckte Illex-Händler, die durch diesen Thread versuchen, ihre Geschäftsaktivitäten weiter zu entwickeln? Und man versucht durch diese Neuentwicklung diesen Versuchen den Boden zu entziehen?


Diese These ist genauso schwachsinnig ! SRY ! 



camilos schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nicht böse gemeint, ich will wirklich nur den Grund dieser plötzlichen Meinungsänderung erfahren. Warum geschah es auf einmal?


Diese Meinungsänderung ist KEINE Meinungsänderung .. nach wie vor empfinde ich die Illex-Schmiede als eine gute, mit qualitativ guten Produkten, JEDOCH gibt es solche Produkte ebenfalls in mind. gleichguter Qualität für bedeutend weniger Geld ! Das ist die Kernaussage .. & keine Meinungsänderung !



rainer1962 schrieb:


> im übrigen wurde dieser Hype werder von Meridian und Beejay noch von mir angefacht. im gegenteil!!!!! Wir waren IMMER kritisch was das Tackle angeht (nicht nur bei Illex) und unsere persönlichen Erfahrungen haben wir auch gepostet, ob negativ oder positiv eben UM einen solchen Hype zu vermeiden!!!! Da gibts hier im Board andere leute, die einen solchen Hype entfachen und für die alles supergummigeil ist nur weil Illex draufsteht.


So schauts aus ! 100%ige Zustimmung !!!! #6

Eher halte ich solche Aussagen für vollkommen falsch & oberflächlich. Tut mir leid, dass ich das so direkt sage IF, aber es ist so. Und wenn Du weiterhin nur Deine Illexköder durchs Wasser ziehst, wird Dir ein gehöriger Erfahrungshappen flöten gehen !
Ich kann mich auch nicht nur von Butter & Brot ernähren !


Illexfreak schrieb:


> Tja, camilos dass muss du schon rainer1962 oder Meridian oder Beejay fragen. Ich halte zu Illex. Es ist das Beste auf dem deutschen Markt der Wobbler.


----------



## camilos (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nur so zur Klärung:

ich habe weder Rainer noch BeeJay direkt in Verbindung mt dem Illex Hype in Verbindung gebracht...und Meridian ganz indirekt.

@ Meridian,

zu Deinem Posting:


> Ist doch Schwachsinn diese Aussage Camilo !


Da bin ich aber froh :m ...zu dieser und meiner anderen "schwachsinnigen" Aussage (danke fürs Kompliment) . Ich habe nur im Dunkeln getappt, deswegen diese gewagte Thesen, die letztendlich zu schwachsinnigen Aussagen ausgeartet sind. Mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt die Geduld und die Zeit mir den ganzen Thread anzuschauen und genau zu analysieren; gerade deswegen weil er, neben vielen kompetenten Aussagen, wo die Köder kritisch und kompetent betrachtet werden (auch deinerseits), auch viele wirklich Hype-Aussagen beinhaltet, die einfach nur nerven.



> Wo sind denn dann Deine anfänglichen gemischten (geäusserten) Gefühle ?


In meinem Kopf, geschrieben habe ich sie nicht. Warum? Keine Zeit, keine Lust und mir fehlt (immer noch) die fachliche Kompetenz und die breite Erfahrung, um gut und fundiert über die Vorzüge der Köder zu sprechen. Ich angle seit etwa 4 Monaten mit Illex, LC, Imakas, etc (aber auch mit Salmos, Ugliy Duckies, Storm, NICHT MIT RAPALA). Und ich finde, diese kurze Erfahrung reicht keinesfalls, um gegenüber Deiner Erfahrung etwas Produktives von mir zu geben. Bevor ich blödsinn rede, sage ich lieber nichts, daher mein laanges Schweigen in diesem Thread. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt alles schreiben oder zum Ausdruck bringen, was man denkt. Manchmal fährt man damit ganz gut im Leben



> Wir sind es, die nicht alles hoch in den Himmel gelobt haben, aber eben auch auf gute Modelle hingewiesen haben !


Ich habe ja nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass ich das behauptet habe, dann bitte nochmal meinen Beitrag lesen.



> Wen Du mit "Anfänger" bezeichnest, ist mir ein Rätsel.


 
Anfänger in meiner Aussage: jüngere oder ältere Kiddies, die mit dem Angeln anfangen und sich auf alle Köder stürzen, die in irgendeinem Forum gelobt werden...aber habe ich das nicht geschrieben? 
Wenn man mit dem Angeln anfängt (das ist bei mir nicht so lange her ...), will man auf jeden Fall Fische fangen. Wenn dieser Wunsch mit etwas gesparten Geld und den Aussagen von "Fachartikeln" oder "Fachverkäufern" (oder von Foren)zusammenmischt, dann können sehr enttäuschende Erfahrungen entstehen. Gespartes Geld ist weg und man hat alles außer geeignete Köder in den Köderkisten. Das kann sehr frustrierend sein....


> Wer reagiert gereizt worauf ?


Du reagierst gereizt:


> Warum fragst Du ? Ich denke Du stehst auf das Ding ???


oder ist es nicht gereizt, zum Beispiel? Wenn nicht, dann habe ich mich geirrt...


> Ich reagiere lediglich auf jene oberflächlichen Aussagen, wie "DER IST TOLL" oder "DER IST GUT" gereizt


Du beantwortest Deine Frage. Ja, ich finde solche Aussagen sinnlos, deswegen habe ich meine Klappe in diesem Thread gehalten... 


> Diese Meinungsänderung ist KEINE Meinungsänderung .. nach wie vor empfinde ich die Illex-Schmiede als eine gute, mit qualitativ guten Produkten, JEDOCH gibt es solche Produkte ebenfalls in mind. gleichguter Qualität ...


OK, dann nennen wir das Kind "Haltungsänderung": Viiele Seiten lang wurden die Köder gelobt und getadelt aber es wurde nur über Illex geschrieben, es wurden Köderkisten voller Jackallos gezeigt...

[Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass viele Angler, die eine nicht so befestigte anglerische Meinung besitzen, sich von diesem Thread "inspieriert" fühlten, seine Köderkisten ebenfalls genau so mit Illex zu füllen]

...dann auf ein Mal: andere Aussagen waren auf der Tagesordnung, es wurde zusehends versucht, den entstandenen Hype wieder herunterzufahren...

Wenn jemand behaupten sollte, dass auf ca. Seite 44 (ca. Posting #650) keine Änderung in der Entwicklung des Threads stattgefunden hat, dann weiß ich nicht.

Meinungsänderung war nicht zutreffend, sorry für den Fehler.

Oder vielleicht habe ich Deine verschiedenen Aussagen einfach falsch vestanden.
Erst in letzter Zeit, nach dem ich etwas an Erfahrung gesammelt habe und wo ich EINIGERMASSEN beurteilen kann, welche Eigenschaften ein Köder haben muss, um gut zu sein, habe ich angefangen kritische Stimmen über Köderfetischismus zu äußern...

Beispiel. Eine Aussage meiner Wenigkeit im BA-Forum:



			
				Meine Wenigkeit schrieb:
			
		

> Zugegebenermaßen bin ich einer, der sich gerne den einen oder anderen teuren Köder oder Tackle leistet, aber...
> Teurer bedeutet nicht immer besser, manchmal bedetutet es lediglich bessere Marketingsstrategie und Produktpositionierung.
> Die Imakatsus sind extrem teuer, auch vergleichsweise in Japan. Ich würde jedem raten, bevor er sich auf die Köder stürtzt und denkt dass man damit besser fängt, allein dem Köder wegen, der soll lieber mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen. Da fängt man die meisten, besseren und dickeren Fischen, nicht am Computer zu Hause auf der Suche nach dem vermeintlichen Wunderköder.


 
@ Rainer,
ich sehe, wir sind einer Meinung!

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*Schande über Euch, Ihr hochgelobten japanischen Verführer!!*

Gestern Testfischen:

Sportex+Opa´s Wobbler (20 Jahre alt)
vs.
Blechpeitsche+Illex u. Megabass​ 
Sieger: Opa´s Wobbler! (2 Esox zu O)

Wie kann das sein?!?! #c 
Ich dachte Geld fängt Fisch!?|rolleyes


----------



## $hadow (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Geld fängt Fisch!?|rolleyes



Du hast da etwas mussverstanden:
Geld fängt Frau... ich muss weg


----------



## Illexfreak (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn sonst nix isch Burn "grins"


----------



## Bernhard* (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Wenn sonst nix isch Burn "grins"


 
Und schon ist die Atmosphäre entspannter und wir können in aller Ruhe mit unseren Wobblern von A wie Askari bis Z wie Zalt weiterfischen...auch ein Squirrel wird ab und zu an der Leine hängen |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> Nur so zur Klärung:
> 
> ich habe weder Rainer noch BeeJay direkt in Verbindung mt dem Illex Hype in Verbindung gebracht...und Meridian ganz indirekt.
> 
> ...


 

du nicht Camillos, war auch nicht auf dich gemünzt eher auf illexfreak#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*@Camilo* ... SORRY, aber war ja nicht böse gemeint ! Wenn das so verstanden wurden, bzgl. des Wortes "schwachsinnig", dann verzeih ! #h 

Mir hängt das aber wirklich zum Halse raus .. ob es Illex oder P&M oder sonstwas ist.
Aus allen Ecken & Wickeln ertönen von zum Teil halbherzigen Anglern, die allerhöchsten Töne ... in oben bereits umschriebenen Format.
Bei BA zeigt ein Heinzelmännchen Bilder eine ollen Redoutable Bass & X-Personen antworten mit Kaufinteresse.
Das ist doch ein Unding ! |kopfkrat 
Wie kann man einen Stecken kaufen, den man nie zuvor in den Händen hielt & der zudem noch so wenigversprechend ist.
Wie kann man alle Köder einer Marke über einen Kamm scheren, nur weil man eventuell mal einen einzigen gefischt hat ?
Noch ein Unding !

Ich kann doch nicht daherkommen & Phrasen ins Forum schiessen .. da kann ich mich doch gleich in den Garten auf die Bank setzen & Seifenblasen in die Wolken pusten.

Darüber rege ich mich auf, darauf reagiere ich gereizt Camilo. Auch wenn Illexfreak irgendwo schreibt ..


Illexfreak schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade dass so viele Wobbler nicht mehr produziert Werden( Deka Mikey Flat Bone Clicker Sride Dagored Bunnnys)


& dann ans Licht kommt, dass er z.B. ein einziges Model des DM besitzt .. von den anderen ganz zu schweigen.
Dem kann ich einfach nicht folgen & genau solche Aussagen verfremden das Ganze & setzen eben jene Punkte, die einen "Hype" hervorrufen !
Weniger sachliche Beschreibungen über Positive, bzw. Negative Eigenschaften/-heiten eines Köders.



camilos schrieb:


> Viiele Seiten lang wurden die Köder gelobt und getadelt aber es wurde nur über Illex geschrieben, es wurden Köderkisten voller Jackallos gezeigt...


Dieser Thread beschäftigt sich ja auch mit dieser Marke. 

MFG
basti


----------



## trout (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat gute ERfahrungen mit dem Mikey gemacht


 

Damit unserem I-"Freak" wenigstens noch eine halbwegs sinnige Antwort zu gute kommt:
Ich habe den Mikey (Tennesee Shad) letztes Frühjahr drei Tage lang (relativ) ausgiebig in einer ausgekohlten Kohelngrube gefischt. Vorwiegend vom Bellyboat die flachen Uferkanten abgegrast. Die eizige und vor allem wichtigste Erfolgsmeldung die ich beim Mikey vorweisen kann ist, dass ich ihn noch besitze. 
Nach dem dritten glücklich gelösten Hänger (allerdings vom Ufer und dann noch zwischen toten Bäumen gefischt) habe ich ihn in die Kiste verfrachtet und seit dem nicht wieder angeschaut. Wurf und lauftechnisch find ich ihn nicht besonders gelungen. An der normalen Spinne neigt er zu Verwicklungen, was zum Glück beim Einsatz einer Multi relativ selten passiert. 
Bisse konnte ich bisher keine verzeichnen.
Für den Lauf hätte ich mir etwas mehr "Tiefgang" gewünscht, denn so flach stehen bei uns die Hechte nicht, aber das liegt wohl im Design begründet. Zu der eingeklebten (Tauch-)Schaufel habe ich noch kein richtiges Vertrauen aufbauen können.
Für die Topwaterangelei ist er mir im Lauf nicht aggressiv genug. Die behäbige Schlängelei halte ich mitlerweile beim Zielfisch Hecht für weniger attraktiv. Da greife ich lieber zu einteiligen Modellen, die zur Seite mehr Druck aufbauen oder auf Lautstärke setzen. 

Andere Köder liefen damals einfach besser.
Mag sein ich nehm ihn nochmal irgendwann, hab aber bisher das ideale Gewässer noch nicht gefunden, wo sein Einsatz richtig Sinn macht.

In diesem Sinne
trout


----------



## Illexfreak (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke trout auf diese Antwort hab ich gewartet. Mir gings genauso.


----------



## KHof (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo alle!

Da ist die Diskussion ja auf ein wirklich realistisches Maß zurück gefahren worden.
Einige hundert Posts zurück hatte ich mal geschrieben, daß meine Erfahrungen mit dem Arnaud ziemlich übel sind und ich das Ding als nichts besonderes ansehe. Dies wurde mit dem Kommentar "nicht fair, da ich damit verhindere, daß andere dieses wunderbare Teil anschaffen" abgetan und wohl befürchtet, daß damit das dauerhafte Lebenglück einer Anglergeneration gefährdet sei.
Dies ist ein untrügliches Zeichen, daß eine unkontrollierte Hype ablief die mit Realitäten nichts mehr zu tun hat.
Es freut mich wirklich, das der Boden der Tatsachen wieder erreicht ist.

Klaus

ps. Ich fische immernoch manche Illexe gern.


----------



## camilos (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Meridiano,

das mit dem Schwachsinn habe ich Dir doch nicht übel genommen. No Prob. #6

Ich sehe, wir sind einer Meinung

Inkompetente Meinungen wird es immer geben, ahnungslose Trittbrettfahrer, die zu einer Diskussion nichts Produktives beizutragen haben, auch... leider. Sie können so einen recht interessanten Thread, wo man sehr viel lernen kann, regelrecht oberflächig und ohne Inhalt werden lassen.

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich es sehr gut finde, dass diese Illex-Blase etwas weniger aufgeblasen wird, so läuft man nicht Gefahr, dass der Thread so einfältig wird, wie etwa der Kuhwiesenblinker-Thread, der Wunderköder-Thread (wurde diese nicht sogar vo einem Moderator des Boards gestartet?) #q , oder der Suppa Killa-Thread in BA, oder, oder...viele von ihnen sehr plumpe Versuche, grundlos einen vermeintlichen Wunderköder zu forcieren...



> Bei BA zeigt ein *Heinzelmännchen* Bilder eine ollen Redoutable Bass & X-Personen antworten mit Kaufinteresse


LOL, ich weiß, was Du meinst und kann Dich sehr gut verstehen; sollte dieser Bericht auch gut gemeint gewesen sein, kann er nicht als eine Bereicherung der Anglerschaft dieser Welt bezeichnet werden.... Hatte dieser Bericht etwa auch finanzielle Interessen?

Auf viele schöne Fische (und viele schöne Fotos)

Grüße


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

DANKE Camilo  .. ich sehe, wir verstehen uns ! Das freut mich, denn viel tun es nicht.

Glaube meine Art ist schon bei vielen angeeckt, obwohl ich das meist gar nicht so meine .. nur um den Brei rumreden mag ich nicht. Direkt gerade heraus passt aber auch nicht jedem ... also, NOCHMALS SORRY ! 

_Trittbrettfahrer_ ist genau das richtige Wort & da brauche ich ohne langes Umschwenken direkt auf den P&M Thread hinweisen .. sicherlich sind da andere Interessen im Spiel, & sei es nur die Hochachtung der imaginären Forencommunity für eine Erwähnung/Darstellung eines Nonsens.
Tja, manche Menschen sind eben enorm leicht zufrieden zu stellen ..
Bei mir würden bei diesem Preis für den Stecken ersteinmal die Alarmglocken läuten, denn wer billig kauft, der kauft meist doppelt. Nicht umsonst gibt es nunmal diese Lebensweisheit.

Letztlich müsste es mir eigentlich egal sein, aber wenn man Leute darauf reagieren sieht, zuschauen muss, wie sie ein Kaufinteresse erwägen, die man bereits eine geraume Zeit "kennt", dann tuts mir doch irgendwie leid !

Aber ich kann es auch verstehen, wenn sie von ihrem (Wunsch)gedanken dann nur schwerlich abzubringen sind, denn bin da selbst nicht anders.
Einmal in den Kopp gesetzt, ist das nur schwer wieder zu löschen.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes WOchenende... mfg bast


----------



## Illexfreak (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

           
JAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
Und sie kommen immer wieder.
Wie mir Thomas Engert mitteilte,
erscheinen über kurz oder lang wieder die Cherrys im Illex-Sortiment, ausserdem all die anderen Wobbler die in Europa erfolgreich waren,und abgesetzt wurden.
Mal wieder ne gute Nachricht im Hinblick auf das immer mehr Hecht konzentrierte Programm von Illex.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Wie mir Thomas Engert mitteilte,
> erscheinen über _kurz oder lang_ wieder die Cherrys im Illex-Sortiment...


Welch konkrete Aussage !  
Ist ja genauso vielsagend, wie wenn ich Dir sage, dass ein Baum Blätter hat .. oder so ähnlich !



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Und sie kommen immer wieder.


Noch hängen Wände voller Cherrys in den Läden, ist also etwas schwierig den Begriff _WIEDERKEHR_ einzubauen .. & wer Verlustängste mitbringt, darf sich gerne mit diesen Unmengen ausstatten.
Weiterhin dürfte das digge Auktionshaus jedermann ein Begriff sein .. & genau dort prophezeihe ich Dir angebotene Cherrys für die nächsten 10 Jahre !



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne gute Nachricht im Hinblick auf das immer mehr Hecht konzentrierte Programm von Illex.


Welches Hechtkonzentrierte Programm ?
Weil jetzt nen Freddy oder ein misslungener Deka die Katalogseiten zieren, sollte man nicht von Hechtorientiert sprechen !

Nach wie vor erscheinen mir die meisten Köder konzipiert für Barsch. Eben auch DER visierte Fisch Nummer 1 der Japaner.
Vielmehr sollte man erfreut sein, über die große Anzahl von Ködern, die nebenbei noch verdammt gute Zandergeschosse abgeben .. den Rapfen nicht zu vergessen !

Reinrassige Hechtköder die den aktuellen & renommierten Jerks die Show stehlen, vermisst man nach wie vor in den Katalogen !
Ein klares Manko in der Marketingverantwortlichen Ebene von Illex ... denn gerade jetzt sind jene Köder aktueller denn je (Und das wie man sieht nicht gerade erfolglos!) !



Illexfreak schrieb:


> ...ausserdem all die anderen Wobbler die in Europa erfolgreich waren,und abgesetzt wurden.


Kannst Du bitte aufklären, welche *DIE ANDEREN* sind/waren ?



Illexfreak schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> Und sie kommen immer wieder.
> Wie mir Thomas Engert mitteilte,
> erscheinen über kurz oder lang wieder die Cherrys im Illex-Sortiment, ausserdem all die anderen Wobbler die in Europa erfolgreich waren,und abgesetzt wurden.
> Mal wieder ne gute Nachricht im Hinblick auf das immer mehr Hecht konzentrierte Programm von Illex.


Was mir T.E. mitteilt, geht mir eh am Hintersten vorbei ... Du übernimmst eben jene (ungesicherte) Aussage, garnierst sie mit 11 Grinsesmileys & 11 Ausrufezeichen & perfekt ist ein Werbefeldzug der zur Plünderung der letzten staubigen Cherrys & der letzten Penunzen in Schülers Portomonai aufruft ... denn nichts spricht dafür. Die Dinger wirds noch Ewigkeiten in den Abgründen des Internets zu finden/kaufen geben. Da brauchts keine 2te Reinkarnation.  

basti


----------



## vertikal (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Klasse Basti!:q


Im übrigen ein sehr schönes Beispiel dafür, wie man gesittet kontrovers diskutieren kann (einige Posts weiter oben), auch mal etwas heftiger dabei wird, aber letztlich wieder zueinander findet und keine verbrannte Erde hinterlässt.

Sollten sich einige andere mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen, dann wär hier manches angenehmer!


----------



## taxel (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Basti,

wie bist du denn drauf? Musst du gleich so lospatzen? 

Lass ihn sich doch freuen! Wenn du meinst, er wird enttäuscht werden, musst du das nicht gleich selbst erledigen ...

Insgesamt zu deinem Posting: |abgelehn

Gruß

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

naja taxel....
wieso greifst du denn jetzt Basti an????
hättest mal gescheiter die vorigen Posts gelesen indem Basti, eben von Illexfreak unterstellt wird, er habe zu diesem Hype beigetragen. jetzt lies dir obiges Post von Freak durch und sag mir WER solche Hypes auslöst!!!!! Ein Basti der positiv sowie negatives über die Illexschmiede berichtet, oder Freak der ALLES Megageil findet was eben jenen Namen trägt. Deshalb ist die Reaktion von Basti für mich nicht nur nachvollziehbar sondern schlichtweg gerechtfertigt!


----------



## Maik (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> naja taxel....
> wieso greifst du denn jetzt Basti an????
> hättest mal gescheiter die vorigen Posts gelesen indem Basti, eben von Illexfreak unterstellt wird, er habe zu diesem Hype beigetragen. jetzt lies dir obiges Post von Freak durch und sag mir WER solche Hypes auslöst!!!!! Ein Basti der positiv sowie negatives über die Illexschmiede berichtet, oder Freak der ALLES Megageil findet was eben jenen Namen trägt. Deshalb ist die Reaktion von Basti für mich nicht nur nachvollziehbar sondern schlichtweg gerechtfertigt!


Schön gesagt das sehe ich genause |good:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Basti,
> 
> wie bist du denn drauf? Musst du gleich so lospatzen?
> 
> ...


SORRY Axel .. war gestern etwas gefrustet, weil ich
a.) total erkältet bin
b.) Trouble in einem anderen Forum habe, wo jemand lügt das die Balken krachen. Das aufzudecken & den anderen sichtbar zu machen ist nicht sehr leicht.

Also, sieh den Smiley in obigem Post im ersten Satz .. der sollte den Gesamtpost etwas ins freundlichere Licht rücken.

Hab nichts gegen Illexfreak ... nur darf man sich nur nicht allzuoft widersprechen ... erst andere beschuldigen & es dann selber tun. 

Hust hust .. mfg
basti


----------



## Gunni77 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo



> total erkältet bin


 
Gute Besserung!

Gruß


----------



## taxel (16. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Basti,

na dann auch von mir gute Besserung #6 Mich hat es auch leicht erwicht.

Deine Situation, wie du sie schilderst, kommt mit doch bekannt vor. Das geht mir auf Arbeit bei manchen Mails nicht anders. Da schreibe ich dann auch eine gepfefferte Antwortmail |gr:  schicke sie aber nicht ab. Das erleichtert erst einmal. Und am nächsten Tag kann man anrufen und die Sache meist friedlich aus der Welt bringen. |bla: 

Gute Besserung noch mal.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand den SMASH MINNOW (ARNAUD) 100F in der "Saltwater Version" gefischt?
Habe den schon ein paar mal ohne Biss probe-gefischt. Dessen Rasseln machen wirklich einen waaaaaahnsinnigen Radau! Wenn der Wobbler noch zwei, drei Meter entfernt und noch unter Wasser ist kann man die Rasseln schon hören!!!

Ist das eventuell zuviel des Guten und lediglich für´s Saltwater geeignet? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## taxel (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Wobbler noch zwei, drei Meter entfernt und noch unter Wasser ist kann man die Rasseln schon hören!!!



Späßle ein: Prima zum Nachtangeln. :m Da kurbelt man nicht zu weit ein  Späßle aus

Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Teil keine. Aber generell habe ich auf diese Krachmacher noch nicht allzuviel gefangen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## taxel (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo,

mal was anderes. Kann man die DVD von Illex irgendwo runterladen? Hier ist sie nirgendwo zu bekommen und bestellen plus Versandkosten finde ich etwas teuer.

Das ist doch eigentliche Werbematerial. Darf man das kopieren, wenn es ein anderer sehen will? Wie sieht es da mit dem Urheberrecht aus? Das man die Inhalte nicht für eigene Zwecke weiter verwendet, erscheint mir klar. Aber wenn man die DVD kopiert, weil sie ein Kumpel auch sehen will, sollte doch möglich sein. Das ist doch für Sensas kostenlose Werbung. |kopfkrat 

Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Gruß

Axel

P.S. Das ist natürlich keine Aufforderung das Urheberrecht zu verletzen.

Noch ein Gruß

Axel


----------



## darksnake (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

1. CD kann nirgends gedownloaded werden 
und
2. brennen währe illegal ist nur zum teil werbung ist halt das illex Magazin


----------



## taxel (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi darksnake,

wie ... Illex-Magazin? Erscheint da periodisch eine neue DVD? Wie bei einer Zeitung?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## darksnake (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

naja ob ständig neue erscheinen mag ich bezweifeln aber jedes jahr eine kann ich mir schon vorstellen...
Aber ich denke gedacht war es so aber illex is ja bekanntlich etwas langsamer


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



darksnake schrieb:


> naja ob ständig neue erscheinen mag ich bezweifeln aber jedes jahr eine kann ich mir schon vorstellen...


Denkst Du, oder weisst Du ?



darksnake schrieb:


> Aber ich denke gedacht war es so aber illex is ja bekanntlich etwas langsamer


ETWAS ist gut ! Und schick endlich auch mal hier Kritiken zu hören ! #6 

*@Taxel*, mach Dir doch nicht so einen Kopf !
Sicherheitskopien von Originalen sind erlaubt ! Originale irgendwann mal zu verschenken auch ... alles klar ? :m


----------



## darksnake (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ meridian zwischen Vorstellen und Denken liegen 1,15 meter ;-)
Nein schertz habe mal den Illex Japsen auf nem Sommerfest gefragt und er meinte jedesjahr eine wo dann die neuen Köder Vorgestellt werden und neue Angeltechniken erklärt!
Gibt ja 2007 auch nen neuen Gummiillex und der wird wieder spetziell gefischt usw. da kommt 100% nen neues Vid.


----------



## thorsten73 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@darksnake
Ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen, ich habe die DVD gesehen. Das ist kein Mag, das ist 100% Werbung. 
Die zu brennen ist nicht illegal. Sensas/Illex freut sich dass sie dann keine Kosten haben Ihre Werbung unters Volk zu bringen. Ich habe sie von meinem Händler und wer dafür was zahlt ist wirklich selbst schuld.


----------



## darksnake (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hast du dir die CD mal angeschaut??? 
Da diese CD in vielen Onlineshops vertrieben wird, scheint es ja nicht NUR werbung zu sein was?
Wenn du von deinem Händler eine geschenkt bekommen hast, freu dich aber das © copyright zeichen unten auf der CD zeigt eindeutig, dass diese CD Kopiergeschützt ist und nicht zum legalen vervielfältigen gedacht sein wird... |wavey: 

Es ist das offizielle Illex Magazin 1 weitere teile werden folgen. 
Du glaubst doch nicht das ein Hiroshi Takahashi und ein Thomas Engert für um sonst in einem Video auftreten in denen Angelmethoden Knoten Köderführung usw. gezeigt wird. 
Achso und das mit dem brennen und in der Stadt verteilen (weil is ja werbung) würde ich mir nochmal überlegen :m


----------



## thorsten73 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja habe ich gesehen und bin auch im Besitz der CD.
Das einzige was darauf einem Magazin nahe kommt ist, dass der Engert den Palomarknoten zeigt (Um mehr Leute ans Dropshotfischen mit Illexgummi heranzuführen ?? ergo Werbung !!). Sonst werden die einzelnen Wobbler mit dazupassenden Führungsstilen vorgestellt.
Das ist legitim und soll mir auch recht sein, schließlich ist das ihr Job:m .
Und wenn sie für die CD einen Unkostenbeitrag erheben wird der auch gezahlt, da bin ich mir sicher - auch das ist o.K.
Nur denke ich dass man auch sagen sollte was WIRKLICH auf der CD enthalten ist und nicht einfach sagen es ist ein tolles Magazin. Sonst könnten einige versucht sein sich das Teil teuer über ebay zu ersteigern nur um dann mit dem Ergebnis enttäuscht zu sein. 
Aber Kritiken sind halt subjektiv.....


----------



## Regentaucher (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also unsere Kunden bekommen die DVD bei einer Bestellung auch ohne was zu löhnen  - wer Geld dafür bezahlt ist selbst schuld. Der Film ist natürlich reine Werbung in Verbindung mit Tipps & Tricks.

Die DVD kam eh 2 Jahre zu spät....

Darthsnake: der "Illex Japse" wie du in nennst - heisst Hiroshi Takahashi. Tu mir ein Gefallen und nenne ihn auch so...#t


----------



## thorsten73 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@regentaucher
sag ich doch #6


----------



## darksnake (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ regentaucher:
Also unsere Kunden bekommen die DVD bei einer Bestellung auch ohne was zu löhnen

<---- Jeder Kunde oder nur großkunden?


----------



## jodi (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich dachte, die ist immer kostenlos...
Hab meine auch gratis vom Stammhändler um die Ecke bekommen.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!
Kann irgendwie nirgends ne Gewichtsangabe für die gelbe, 2,40er Ashura finden. Kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## fisheye_67 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



jodi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die ist immer kostenlos...
> Hab meine auch gratis vom Stammhändler um die Ecke bekommen.


 
Yep. War gerade beim Engert in Worms und habe neben dem neuen 2007er Illex-Katalog auch ' ne DVD dazubekommen ....:m 

Da gibst jetzt seit kurzem wohl auch nen Online-Shop www.crankheadz.de


----------



## taxel (23. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> ... habe neben dem neuen 2007er Illex-Katalog auch ' ne DVD dazubekommen ....:m



Angeber!!!    |supergri 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> Yep. War gerade beim Engert in Worms und habe neben dem neuen 2007er Illex-Katalog auch ' ne DVD dazubekommen ....:m
> 
> Da gibst jetzt seit kurzem wohl auch nen Online-Shop crankheadz[/URL]


Tut mir leid, aber wer sein Geld dort für extrem & maßlos überteuerte Köder ausgibt, ist selber Schuld !
Grenzt ja schon an Ungehörigkeit ! :r 

basti


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

apropos ......
seit gestern löst sich der Blank der, wie hier schon öfters zu lesen war, megageilen Drop shot invation von pezon auf!!!!! Einzelne Fasern unter dem Spitzenring stehen andauern ab. Mittlerweile ist die Spitze nur noch halb so dick. Das ists halt wenn man sich für nen 40iger ne Rute holt. Fürs Drop shot testen war sie in Ordnung. Jetzt muss aber was neues her!!! Ich gehe jetzt mal mit der Alain Fullon Trout zum Drop shotten....mal sehen was die für ne Figur macht!


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

p.s. habe gerade mal beim Engert geschaut....der hat wunderbare Preise#q


----------



## singer (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Welche Preise meint ihr? Der Squirrel 76 kostet doch immer so um die 14,90€. Da ich mehrfach im Jahr in Japan bin, kaufe ich da im Laden und kenne die Preise hier nicht so gut.


----------



## schroe (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Ich gehe jetzt mal mit der Alain Fullon Trout zum Drop shotten....



Hi Rainer,
hast du davon noch eine bekommen? Ist ein zartes Teilchen, gelle?


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> hast du davon noch eine bekommen? Ist ein zartes Teilchen, gelle?


 

jep Shroe
hattest mal wieder recht allerdings hab ich nur die eine und das ist die mit dem Duplon Griff, sie funzt nicht nur mit kleinen Spinnern sondern auch zum Drop shotten supi


----------



## singer (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> ???? Erst behauptest Du, dass der Squirrel meist bei 14,90 € liegt ... dann schreibst Du, dass Du die Preise hier nicht so gut kennst -> das erste Mal sehr widersprüchlich !
> 
> Dann erzählst Du, dass Du mehrmals im Jahr in Japan weilst & dort auch shoppst ... ich weiss nicht in welchen Läden Du dort verkehrst, insofern Du verkehrst, aber das die Preise dort nicht im entferntesten in die Sphären wachsen wie hier, dass ist ein Fakt !
> Und genau aus diesem Grunde solltest Du erkennen, welch brachialer Profit in einigen hiesigen Shops mit diesen Dingern versucht wird zu erlangen.
> ...


Da muss ich drauf eingehen. Damit ich nicht als "Der Widersprüchliche" ende.
Mit dem Squirrel für 14,90€, meinte ich im Vergleich zu anderen deutschen Shops. Von denen ich nur drei kenne die Illex verkaufen. Dort ist der Preis immer ungefähr der gleiche. Kann ja sein, dass es andere Shops gibt wo deutlich weniger verlangt wird.

Du schreibst als Kommentar zu der Adresse: 





> Tut mir leid, aber wer sein Geld dort für extrem & maßlos überteuerte Köder ausgibt, ist selber Schuld !


Und eben dein "dort" ist bei mir hängen geblieben. Klang so als ob dieser Shop ganz besonders die Preisschraube anzieht. 

Daher wunderte ich mich und meinte: 


> Welche Preise meint ihr?


Richtig ist, dass ich die gängigen Preise hier nicht so gut kenne, sehr wohl weiß ich das es einen eklatanten Preisunterschied D-J gibt. 

Deine Wut gilt also all diesen Shops, dann empfehle ich dir diesen Thread.

In der Betonung liegt der Sinn. Leider kann ich das im geschriebenem nicht so deutlich machen wie im verbalem.
Falls noch etwas widersprüchlich ist, keine Scheu es mir mitzuteilen. Ich werde an mir arbeiten, und wenn ich zum Geißeln greifen muss um besser zu werden. Ich werde es tun.


----------



## schroe (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> und das ist die mit dem Duplon Griff,



Die kenne ich noch nicht. Meine hat Korkgriff und einen Nussholzrollenhalter. Sie ist bleistifftdünn und mit 1-5gr angegeben. 1-10gr sind real. Mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl kann man aber auch größere Fische damit ausdrillen.

Hier ein 74er und ein 78er Rapfen aus der Strömung gezerrt.:q




> sondern auch zum Drop shotten supi



Der Versuch steht bei mir noch aus. Gut zu wissen, dass man rutenseitig schon ausgestattet ist. Vielen Dank auch für die Tips.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> apropos ......
> seit gestern löst sich der Blank der, wie hier schon öfters zu lesen war, megageilen Drop shot invation von pezon auf!!!!! Einzelne Fasern unter dem Spitzenring stehen andauern ab. Mittlerweile ist die Spitze nur noch halb so dick. Das ists halt wenn man sich für nen 40iger ne Rute holt. Fürs Drop shot testen war sie in Ordnung. Jetzt muss aber was neues her!!! Ich gehe jetzt mal mit der Alain Fullon Trout zum Drop shotten....mal sehen was die für ne Figur macht!


 
Das kommt davon, wenn man immer zu den "Billig-Varianten" greift!  

Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal! (*KLING* - 5 EUR in die Frasen-Sau!)


----------



## rainer1962 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@burn

du blöder Hund.....
warte nur mal ab....ich teste Tackle, berate Dich und das ist der Dank dafür??????? Ich wünsche Dir viele Hecht in Schweden...
die du an Deinem Boot verbeschwimmen siehst   
ohne Flachs.....
ich wusste nicht ob mir das Drop shotten gefällt. Die Rute hat mich gerade mal 30 € gekostet. Sie hat mir aber auch etl. Barsche gebracht. Von daher hat sie sich bezahlt gemacht.


q Shroe
ist wohl der gleiche Blank nur die Griffe und Rollenhalter wurden mit anderen materialien gemacht. Das WG ist von 2-7gr angegeben. Ich werde sie mal Beejay zeigen der kennt die Ausführung der Rute wie Du sie hast.


----------



## mad (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @burn
> 
> du blöder Hund.....
> warte nur mal ab....ich teste Tackle, berate Dich.....



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: #r 

ist wirklich schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst nach schweden, bin mir sicher das ich bauchschmerzen bekommen würde vor lachen mit euch beiden.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



mad schrieb:


> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: #r
> 
> ist wirklich schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst nach schweden, bin mir sicher das ich *bauchschmerzen *bekommen würde vor lachen mit euch beiden.#6



Bauchschmerzen kannst mit mir alleine auch bekommen!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## BeeJay (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bauchschmerzen kannst mit mir alleine auch bekommen!!! |kopfkrat


Bist du etwa in Schweden fürs Essen zuständig? :q
Sry Burn, aber deine Aussage war gewissermaßen eine Steilvorlage - konnte mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen. 

Ich wünsche euch maximalen Spaß und viel Fisch! 
Vergesst die Foto- Videokamera nicht - ich werde indessen auf der Wiesn auf euren Erfolg anstoßen. 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@BeeJay: Aber pass bitte auf, dass Du im Anschluss und euphorisiert durch feinstes bayrisches Bier nicht Deine Spin-Combos schrottest!


----------



## BeeJay (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> @BeeJay: Aber pass bitte auf, dass Du im Anschluss und euphorisiert durch feinstes bayrisches Bier nicht Deine Spin-Combos schrottest!


Wie denn? ich hab hier noch keine Gewässer zum Angeln ausgesucht - die Chance, dass mein Material zu Schaden kommt, ist also eher gering. :q


----------



## mad (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



The_Maschine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich eine rationale Erklärung warum die Dinger von Illex so teuer sind?
> Meiner Meinung nach wird hier ein ganz schöner Hype erzeugt.
> ...



servus,

da hast du schon recht.
fische aber mit den dinger auch ganz gerne und fangen auch sehr gut.#6 
warum fischen manche spinnruten die mehrere hunderte von euro kosten|kopfkrat , wenns auch schon welche gibt für zb. 30.-€.
wird schon was dran sein.|wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



The_Maschine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich eine rationale Erklärung warum die Dinger von Illex so teuer sind?
> Meiner Meinung nach wird hier ein ganz schöner Hype erzeugt.
> ...





mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> da hast du schon recht.
> fische aber mit den dinger auch ganz gerne und fangen auch sehr gut.#6
> ...


Da hat der Mad aber vollkommen Recht !
Und ausserdem sind wir über diesen Themenabzweig schon lange drüber weg MaSchine 

Letztlich musst Du Dir ja die Köder auch nicht kaufen, wenn sie Dir zu teuer sind !
Du triffst Deine eigenen Entscheidungen ! ^^

bast


----------



## Pilkman (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ The Machine... äääh, Maschine 

Woran willst Du denn den Preis für einen Kunstköder festmachen, der Dir persönlich immer noch gerechtfertigt erscheint? |kopfkrat 
Wenn der Kunstköder richtig geführt mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Fische an den Haken bringt? 
Oder muss der 20 Euro-Köder seinen Preis in Fischfilets aufbringen? |rolleyes #q 
Oder muss ein 30 Euro-Köder auch in dem Gewässerbereich Fische fangen, wo eigentlich gar keine Fische fressen oder sich aufhalten? 
Oder noch überspitzter gesagt: Muss ein 130-Euro-Köder auch noch in dem Gewässer Fisch fangen, wo die gewünschten Arten eigentlich gar nicht vorkommen?

Du merkst schon, worauf ich hinaus will, hmm? :q

Es wird vermutlich wohl nie DEN Wunderköder geben, der unter allen Umständen Fische an den Haken bringt, insofern muss man es rein für sich persönlich ausmachen, ob man diesen einen teuren Köder (egal, ob Lucky Craft, Illex, Megabass usw.) nun trotz seines hohen Preises kaufen möchte.


----------



## Maik (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

immer wider lustig hier:q  das ist der hype traed denken zumindest manche hier also ich fische auch einige modelle und finde sie auch gut aber es gibt auch noch ander wobbler wo ich fiel geld für ausgebe wenn ich mir so meine casteigs anschaue sind die noch teurer wer kein geld ausgeben möchte soll es lassen


----------



## duck_68 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



The_Maschine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich eine rationale Erklärung warum die Dinger von Illex so teuer sind?
> Meiner Meinung nach wird hier ein ganz schöner Hype erzeugt.
> ...




Weil der Glaube daran allein schon besser fängt 

Wenn es ums Geld gehen würde, hätte ich mir auch keine Stellas und TwinPowers von Shimano zum Spinnfischen zugelegt, sondern irgend ein Billigteil vom Discounter. *zwinker*

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Maik (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



The_Maschine schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> 
> freut mich das du soviel Spaass an diese hype tread hassst.
> Die Angelgeräteindustrie freuht sich bestimmd, dasss du so fiel Gelt für dein wobblär ausgiebts!
> ...


hi für mich ist es kein hype und ich gebe gerne geld für sachen aus die ich für gut empfind in anderen worten ich gebe ja auch für eine miele waschmaschiene 1000euro aus obwohl es schon irgend welche russichen modelle für 200euro gibt und genauso ist es auch beim auto die illex wobbler gefallen mir gut weil die qualität und der lauf bei einigen modellen sehr gut ist ich fische ja auch nicht alles von illex es sind auch modelle dabei die mir nicht zusagen  für die gebe ich dann auch kein geld aus


----------



## Pilkman (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



The_Maschine schrieb:


> ... freut mich das du soviel Spaass an diese hype tread hassst.
> Die Angelgeräteindustrie freuht sich bestimmd, dasss du so fiel Gelt für dein wobblär ausgiebts! ...



Sich in dieser Art über Rechtschreibfehler lustig zu machen, finde ich ein wenig arm. Wenn wie so oft der Ha(c)ken korrigiert wird, aber das schiesst dann doch etwas über´s Ziel hinaus, hmm?


----------



## Maik (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Sich in dieser Art über Rechtschreibfehler lustig zu machen, finde ich ein wenig arm. Wenn wie so oft der Ha(c)ken korrigiert wird, aber das schiesst dann doch etwas über´s Ziel hinaus, hmm?


danke aber ich mache mir nichts draus sonst würde ich hiér nicht mehr schreiben


----------



## The_Maschine (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Weil der Glaube daran allein schon besser fängt
> 
> Wenn es ums Geld gehen würde, hätte ich mir auch keine Stellas und TwinPowers von Shimano zum Spinnfischen zugelegt, sondern irgend ein Billigteil vom Discounter. *zwinker*
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

deiner Aussage kann ich ne Menge abgewinnen!
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der psychologische Aspekt hier eine ganz große Rolle spielt.
Je mehr es uns von anderen (Angelgeräteindustrie, Zeitschriften, Threads in Foren, etc.) eingeredet wird, wie toll doch so ein Köder, etc. ist, desto stärker glauben wir daran und sind auch bereit viel Geld dafür auszugeben. Ich mache mich selbst davon nicht frei. Ich finde es eigentlich nur sehr interessant, wie doch der Glaube an bestimmte Dinge (in diesem Fall die vermeintlichen Topköder von .... (tragt ein was Ihr möchtet)) dazu führen kann, dass man der Meinung ist, dass man damit besser fängt und deshalb wahrscheinlich auch tatsächlich besser fängt. Hiermit bewahrheitet sich mal wieder der alte Spruch:"Der Glaube kann Berge versetzen"

In diesem Sinne 

Petri Heil

 Ulli


----------



## Maik (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



The_Maschine schrieb:


> Sorry Maik,
> 
> war nicht so gemeint.
> Ich dachte du willst mich verarschen wegen: "The_Maschine" (The_Machine gabs übrigens bei gmx nicht mehr und daher : Never change a running System).
> ...


du musst da was vertauscht haben ich hab nie deinen namen in meinen posts verwendet


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nun was macht denn der Unterschied aus....
ich nehme mal ein Beispiel
Squirell!
diesen kann man wie jeden "Billigwobbler" einholen. Man kann ihn aber auch am Hotspot tanzen lassen (sogar 180 Grad drehen lassen) somit bleibt er länger im Blickfeld und reizt den Räuber mehr als ein Wobbler mit dem man das nicht kann.
Nur ein Beispiel worin sich ein "teurer" Squirell von anderen unterscheidet. Von den Farben, Wurfeigenschaften usw. mal ganz abgesehen. 
Wie gesagt die Liste ist noch lange NICHT vollständig. 
Ach ja, Nein, er hat KEINE goldenen Haken, dafür sind seine aber topscharf!
Jeder der mal einen Sqiurell gefischt hat, wird diesen in seiner Köderkiste nicht mehr missen wollen. Den Unterschied erkennen natürlich nur die Leute die sich zumindest mal EINEN zulegen und diesen ergiebig testen. Das alles zu beschreiben würde hier dann doch den Rahmen sprengen. Dieses Posting bedeudet aber nicht, dass ich alles für spitzenmäßig halte was Illex auf dem Körper stehen hat, aber das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Bernhard* (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....Ach ja Nein er hat KEINE goldenen Haken, dafür sind seine aber topscharf!


 
Und ich hab gehört die Geräuschkugeln hätten nen Diamant-Kern  .

Ja, Squirrel rulz! Sag nur "Vor-Zurück-vor-Zurück"...und Wurfeigenschaften hat der ...#6


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ach Burn,
was willste denn mit Deinem Vor und Zurück??? Hä???? 
wir fischen und machen keinen Sex zumindest nicht mit dem Squirell, was Du alles so mit Deinem Tackle treibst.....#q


----------



## Bernhard* (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ach Burn,
> was willste denn mit Deinem Vor und Zurück??? Hä????
> wir fischen und machen keinen Sex zumindest nicht mit dem Squirell, was Du alles so mit Deinem Tackle treibst.....#q


 
Nur weil Du mit Deinem Tackle nicht umgehen kannst brauchst jetzt nicht zickig werden!! "Vor-Zurück..." ist ganz legitim...hab ja nicht "rein-raus..." geschrieben :q


----------



## thorsten73 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also Maschine will wissen WARUM diese Köder teuer sind ?
Als allererstes regeln Angebot und Nachfrage den Markt.
Aber in Japan sind die ja günstiger kommt jetzt.
Da der Köder aus Japan ist muß der erstmal nach Europa zum Importeur (Sensas) oder Sensas läßt ihn in Lizenz selbst herstellen (Lizenzgebühren). So, dann muß der gute Wobbler nach Deutschland über den Herr Engert - dann zum Händler bei mir in der Nähe, damit ich ein Regal mit Auswahl habe. Der Weg ist also Japan (oder Lizenz- was ja auch kostet)- Frankreich(Sensas)- Deutschlandimporteur- mein Tackledealer- ich....
Jeder verdient was dran(nicht negativ gemeint ist ja ihr Beruf) und ich steh am Schluß der Kette und zahle oder zahle nicht.
So ist das eben mit allem und man könnte ewig drüber reden (Boahh.. seht ihr das Angebot bei ebay - wie blöd muß man sein etc. etc.)
ABER wenn Du wissen willst ob der Preis es wert ist, mußt Du Dir einen kaufen und ausprobieren. Dann weißt Du ob Du Dir eine Farbpalette zulegen sollst in verschieden Größen usw.
Denn alle Tips ersetzten NICHT den Gang ans Wasser da die Ostsee nicht der Bodensee ist und der Rhein kein Forellenbach.
Petri heil #h


----------



## squirell (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @burn
> 
> du blöder Hund.....
> warte nur mal ab....ich teste Tackle, berate Dich und das ist der Dank dafür??????? Ich wünsche Dir viele Hecht in Schweden...
> ...


 
Hallo,

kann jemand eine Bezugsquelle nennen?

Suche auch etwas Vernünftiges zum Dropshotten.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*Hallo zusammen!*

*Bin auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten (gelben) Ashura in 2,40! Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?*


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen!*
> 
> *Bin auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten (gelben) Ashura in 2,40! Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?*


 
jerkbait. com  angelcenter Kassel, und noch vieeele Boardpartner haben die im Angebot....
such halt mal richtig du Meister aller Rutenbrüche....
womit wir wieder beim Thema wären...
die ist vieeeel zu filigran für Dich. Wirf Deine Wobbler mit nem Besensatiel, der geht wenigstens nicht, (naja bei dir zumindest nicht so schnell) kaputt


----------



## camilos (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*




> *Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten (gelben) Ashura in 2,40! Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?*




Ist die gelbe Ashura die Rute für Statio oder für Multi?

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

für statio Camilos


----------



## davis (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo ihr!

Sooo nachdem ich nun mit meinem 1. Illex (Arnaud 110 - Ayu) ca. 2 Wochen getestet habe wollt ich mal kurz von meinen Erfahrungen berichten!
Zunächst hatte ich etwas Bammel den Köder so zu Fischen wie ich gern gewollt hätte da ich ihn keinesfalls abreissen wollte!
Doch dann dachte ich mir....was wär das für ein Top-Köder wenn er nicht ständig nass ist!?|kopfkrat:q Also keine Rücksicht mehr...wenn er weg ist isser halt weg...dazu muss man halt noch sagen das mein Hausgewässer recht hängerträchtig ist!
Joa und was soll ich sagen...ich bin hellauf begeistert von dem Wobbel! Hab ihn bei jeder Tour ausgiebig gefischt und mit der Köderführung experimentiert!
Habe mit dem Arnaud Hechte von 30-75cm, Barsche von 25-35cm, Döbel bis 55cm und auch 2 schöne Bachforellen von 30 und 43cm gefangen!#6 Darüber hinaus hab ich noch den ein oder anderen guten Fisch damit haken, jedoch nicht landen können.
Und das beste an der Sache ist...ich hab den Wobbel noch immer im Gebrauch!:m Auch wenn er schwer mitgenommen aussieht und ich schon 2 Drillinge wechseln musste.
Nun hab ich mein kleines Illex-Programm noch um
1x DeKa Hamakuru R - Wakasagi
1x Squirrel 76 SP -  Tanago
1x Arnaud 110 - Pearl Ayu
erweitert und werde die Köder zum nächstmöglichen Termin einweihen! 

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps zur Führung des DHK und des Squirrel für mich?

greetz


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@davis:

Squirrel und Araund fische ich selber auch.
Werfe die selbe Stelle immer auch gerne 2-3 mal an. Erstes mal konstantes kurbeln. Zweites mal ab und zu sanfte Twitches. Drittes mal Zack-Zack-Zack-Zack....
So kann man sich ein Bild machen, welchen Führungsstil die Räuber grade bevorzugen (sofern welche da sind).

Und top vor allem bei Squirrel DD wenn man nen Nachläufer hat: Unter der Oberfläche stehen lassen (ist ja ein Suspender) und dann ein paar sanfte Twitches nach oben und in die recht schlaffe Schnur. So hüft der Wobbi auf der Stelle hin und zurück und der Räuber haut vielleicht doch noch drauf!


----------



## BassBandit (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin moin an alle Boardies, 

Da hier scheinbar eine große Zahl an illex- Experten vertreten ist kann ich endlich meine Fragen loswerden.Ich will die Köder zum Wolfsbarschfischen an der Nordsee einsetzen,daher :

1. wie Salzwasserbeständig sind die Wobbler ?
2. da ich sehr weit werfen muß, ist der Jason ein wirklicher Weitwurfwobbler bzw. wie weit kann man mit ihm werfen ?
3. fliegt vielleicht ein anderer Illex weiter ?

Vielen Dank schon mal für alle Antworten im Voraus und in diesem Sinne "Nur Dicke"


----------



## davis (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also zum Jason kann ich nix sagen aber der Arnaud fliegt unheimlich weit! Hab noch keinen vergleichbaren Wobbler mit solchen Wurfeigenschaften gefischt!

greetz


----------



## Nicolai (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moinsen,

also der Jason ist nicht wirklich ein Weitwurfwobbler, eigentlich sogar eher das Gegenteil, mit anderen Wobblern wie den Arnaud oder den Bonni hab ich schon wietere Würfe gemacht. Der Jason ist sowieso nicht mehr als ein Mittelklasse Wobbler, finde ich, den Kauf hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Nunja hab jetzt auch noch ne Frage bezüglich des Bunny`s, denn ich krieg es irgendwie nicht hin den grade laufen zu lassen, bei stehenden Gewässern klappt der ja noch recht gut, aber wenn ich in Strömungsreichen Flüssen angle ist schluss mit lustig, dann macht er nur noch was er will. Ich hab schon Stunden damit verbracht diese albernde Öse hin und her zu biegen, doch laufen tut er immer noch nicht. Ist das normal das der nicht vernünftig läuft oder wie?

Mfg. der Nico


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nicolai schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also der Jason ist nicht wirklich ein Weitwurfwobbler, eigentlich sogar eher das Gegenteil, mit anderen Wobblern wie den Arnaud oder den Bonni hab ich schon wietere Würfe gemacht. Der Jason ist sowieso nicht mehr als ein Mittelklasse Wobbler, finde ich, den Kauf hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Nunja hab jetzt auch noch ne Frage bezüglich des Bunny`s, denn ich krieg es irgendwie nicht hin den grade laufen zu lassen, bei stehenden Gewässern klappt der ja noch recht gut, aber wenn ich in Strömungsreichen Flüssen angle ist schluss mit lustig, dann macht er nur noch was er will. Ich hab schon Stunden damit verbracht diese albernde Öse hin und her zu biegen, doch laufen tut er immer noch nicht. Ist das normal das der nicht vernünftig läuft oder wie?
> 
> Mfg. der Nico


die illex brauchen eine spezielle führung sie sind keine wobbis im klassischem stiel.nur auswerfen und einholen ist bei dieser firma nicht.mfg esox


----------



## taxel (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Jason fliegt wie Teufel. Meine DD Arnaud oder Squirrel fliegen auch gut aber nicht so weit.

Salzwasser kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hatte sie mal kurz im Bodden eingesetzt. Gerostet ist dabei nix.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*@Nicolai* ... nach welcher Seite bricht er aus ? Wenn Du die Öse tarierst, solltest Du sie wirklich nur EXTREM minimal biegen !
Bei diesem kleinen Köder reicht ein sausanftes Biegen vollkommen aus !
Welche Verbindung Wobbler->Schnur hast Du dazwischen ??? (genaue Bezeichnung Wirbel, Snap o.ä.)

basti


----------



## BassBandit (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin moin, das sind ja schon mal ein paar wen auch verwirrende Antworten. Mal fliegt der Jason wie Teufel ,mal eher schlecht ?
Meine Frage nach der Wurfweite kommt daher das so viel gepriesene Wobbler wie der X-Rap oder der Long Cast Minnow von Rapala (sollen beide fliegen) im Vergleich zum Blinker gradezu lächerliche Weiten brachten. Seitdem bin ich beim Wobblerkauf etwas zurückhaltend.
Ich würde aber gerne mit Wobblern fischen da Wolfsbarsche den Köder sehr oft von der Seite her angreifen was beim Blinker zu häufigen Fehlbissen führt. Die seltenen Male wo die Wölfe dicht vor Land standen waren die Salmo Slider top und die Fische hingen fast alle am Bauchdrilling.
Ich werde noch mal ein paar Antworten abwarten und mich dann entscheiden.
Nur Dicke


----------



## Nicolai (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Abend,

also mit dem biegen hab ich das wirklich schon lange und auch sehr sensibel probiert, dass will so einfach nicht.
Nun der Wobbler hängt an einen Illex Hyper 8 Gr.1 (Snap!).

Mfg. der Nico


----------



## the doctor (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BassBandit schrieb:


> Moin moin, das sind ja schon mal ein paar wen auch verwirrende Antworten. Mal fliegt der Jason wie Teufel ,mal eher schlecht ?
> Meine Frage nach der Wurfweite kommt daher das so viel gepriesene Wobbler wie der X-Rap oder der Long Cast Minnow von Rapala (sollen beide fliegen) im Vergleich zum Blinker gradezu lächerliche Weiten brachten. Seitdem bin ich beim Wobblerkauf etwas zurückhaltend.
> Ich würde aber gerne mit Wobblern fischen da Wolfsbarsche den Köder sehr oft von der Seite her angreifen was beim Blinker zu häufigen Fehlbissen führt. Die seltenen Male wo die Wölfe dicht vor Land standen waren die Salmo Slider top und die Fische hingen fast alle am Bauchdrilling.
> Ich werde noch mal ein paar Antworten abwarten und mich dann entscheiden.
> Nur Dicke



Hi,

also, ich habe den Jason auch schon etwas länger in meinem Besitz.
Ich fische ihn gerne und er fängt !. Zander und Hechte.
Er fliegt schon recht weit, also nicht mit einem kleinen X-Rap zu vergleichen. 
Kauf ihn dir doch einfach mal und probiere es aus,12€ geht doch noch....weiss ja auch nicht wie weit du werfen möchtest. Natürlich kommt es auch auf Rute, Schnur und Rolle an. Mit einem harten Stock z.B. wirst du den Köder nicht all zu weit werfen können.


----------



## the doctor (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nicolai schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Der Jason ist sowieso nicht mehr als ein Mittelklasse Wobbler, finde ich, den Kauf hätte ich mir auch sparen können.
> 
> Mfg. der Nico



naja,.....
also ich beurteile meine Köder nach "Fangen" und nicht nach Hochwertigkeit.
Jeder Köder, der gut fängt, ist für mich ein guter Köder.
Es fängt nicht immer der Preis.
Habe selbst einige Berkley und  Salmo Köder und die Fangen.
Dabei muss ich aber auch sagen, das ich auch einige Illex Wobbler besitze.
Alle werden ihre Fische fangen, aber wer mehr fängt ist besser und das macht sich nicht immer an der "Hochwertigkeit" bemerkbar.

mal nebenbei gesagt


----------



## davis (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ the doctor: |good:


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@the doctor: Lässt Du beim Jason den mitgelieferten Snap mit dran, wenn Du ein Stahlvorfach dranmachst? Nicht oder!?


----------



## BassBandit (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin The Doktor,

ich habe mir jetzt mal den Jason bestellt um ihn zu testen. Die Frage wie weit ich werfen möchte kann ich anders stellen : "Wie weit ich werfen muss um die Fische zu erreichen". Möglichst im Bereich von 40-50m muss so ein Teil schon bringen.
Zum verwendeten Gerät : Mir ist schon klar das ein Besenstiel nicht die Weite bringt. ich fische eine Shimano Aspire 3m 10-30gr Wg. mit einer o,o7mm powerline auf der Infinity Q 3000. Also eine sehr wurffreudige Kombo. Wenn die Wellen und die Strömung stärker sind nehme ich die Aspire 3m 20-50gr. Wg. was dann auch auf die Wurfweite geht, nur das Abhalten der Wolfsbarsche von Hindernissen ist bei Strömung schwer zu machen daher die stramme Rute. Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch eine Illexrute in 3m holen ,da sie ja perfekt auf die Wolfsbarschangelei mit Wobblern abgestimmt sein sollen.
Auf jedenfall schon mal Danke für die Tipps.

In diesem Sinn "Nur Dicke"


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nicolai schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> also mit dem biegen hab ich das wirklich schon lange und auch sehr sensibel probiert, dass will so einfach nicht.
> Nun der Wobbler hängt an einen Illex Hyper 8 Gr.1 (Snap!).
> ...


OK, am Einhänger liegt es nicht ! Dann wohl doch an Deine Biegekünsten ... komme hier her & ich tarriere Dir das Ding so, dass er läuft.



BassBandit schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch eine Illexrute in 3m holen ,da sie ja perfekt auf die Wolfsbarschangelei mit Wobblern abgestimmt sein sollen.
> Auf jedenfall schon mal Danke für die Tipps.
> 
> In diesem Sinn "Nur Dicke"


VIELLEICHT steckt dahinter auch nur ganz einfache Kundenhascherei ? 
Will damit sagen ... mit Deinen beiden genannten Ruten bist Du vollkommen gerüstet ! Willst Du unnötigerweise mehr Geld ausgeben, kannst Du das gerne tun.

mfg
basti

p.s.: Der Jason wird an Deiner Kombo (fische ab & an die gleiche, bis auf die Schnur |wavey: ) Weiten um die 40m erreichen. Es sei denn, Du hast starken Seewind  .. mit mäßigem, bis starken Landwind wirst Du durchaus noch um einiges weiter kommen.


----------



## taxel (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo noch mal,

die unterschiedlichen Aussagen zu den Weitwurfqualitäten des Jason haben mich beschäftigt. Ich erinnere mich, damit deutlich über den halben Main geworfen zu haben. Gerät 12-er Fireline, Shimano Beastmaster 6-teilig, 2,70 m, 10 - 40 gr WG,  2000er Stella.

Google Earth sagt mir, dass der Main an der Stelle 90 Meter breit ist. Meine Wurfweite müsste mit dem Jason bei etwa 60 Meter gelegen haben.

Oder ich liege jetzt voll daneben ...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nicolai (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also nochmal zum Jason, vielleicht komm ich mit dem Teil nicht so weit, weil ich den mit ner Skeletor 2,40 fische. Die Rute ist für solche Köder ja recht ungeeignet, daran könnte es jedenfalls liegen.


----------



## the doctor (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ BassBandit:

Ich kann die Entfernungen in Meter immer so schlecht abschätzen. 
Ich denke aber mal, das ich den Wobbler locker mind. 40m geworfen bekomme.

@ Börnie:

ne, den Snap habe ich abgemacht und verwende meine eigenen TB Duo Locj Snaps an einem 6,8Kg - 11kg Flexonit. Das Vorfach richtet sich stark nach Dichte des Bestandes an Hechten, oder Zandern.


----------



## BassBandit (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin Basti,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir wie schon geschrieben den Jason bestellt (2x schwimmend, 2x sinkend) und werde ihn dann ausgiebig testen, mit etwas Glück sind die Wölfe dieses Jahr länger vor der Küste da das Wasser noch 15 Grad hat .
Die Frage mit der Rute kam nur auf weil ich ein bißchen Tackleverrückt bin und wenn es etwas besseres gibt dann hole ich es mir auch oft. Im Vordergrund stehen bei mir die Wurfweiten, da alle befischten Plätze die Hot Spots weit vom Ufer entfernt haben (Steinriffe etc.). Erst dann kommen Sachen wie Aktion, Rutengewicht etc. . Der Hersteller ist mir dabei völlig egal Hauptsache das Teil schmeißt und wenn der Stock dann gelb wäre ist das auch nicht wichtig. Weil was nützt mir eine schöne Rute wenn sie nicht an die Fische heran kommt ?

Nur Dicke


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@the doctor:

Danke, genauso wie ich. Nur das 11er Flexo nehm ich nur zum Jerken.


----------



## fox_2_k (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo, hab mir das Forum bisher durchgelesen, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Deshalb frag ich jetzt einfach mal. Ist der Freddy Longhorn ein guter Köder, oder ist er eher nicht zu empfehlen? Ist schließlich nicht gerade der günstigste....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



fox_2_k schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir das Forum bisher durchgelesen, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Deshalb frag ich jetzt einfach mal. Ist der Freddy Longhorn ein guter Köder, oder ist er eher nicht zu empfehlen? Ist schließlich nicht gerade der günstigste....


Gut schlecht geht so toll langweilig teuer billig schick hässlich usw usw ... 

Was erwartest Du für eine Antwort ???

Mal fängt er .. mal fängt er nicht ... Qualität ist im Grunde genommen durchschnittlich .. Lack leider nicht allzu haltbar .. der Rest stimmt weitesgehend ... kaufe Dir einen, bilde Dir ein Urteil .. fertig 

basti


----------



## trout (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo I-Freaks

Beim letzten durchforsten der lokalen Angelgeschäfte fielen mir die (noch) relativ neuen 125er Freddys ind ie Hände. Dacht ich mir doch gleich - will haben.:l 

Erste Laufversuche zeigten jedoch dass dieses "Gerät" im Gegensatz zum 170er Catwalk extrem kopflastig ist und wie eine Stein zu Boden sinkt. Eine gleichmäßige horizontale Absinkphase damit wohl auch nicht gewährleitet werden kann. 
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder sind nur die Gewichte auch einer Montagsproduktion entsprungen und evtl. falsch verteilt? Ändern kann man da wohl nix mehr. ;+ 

Ein derartiger Swimbait sollte sich doch eigentlich vornehmlich horizontal im Wasser bewegen. 
Ich finde gerade, daß diese Ruhephasen oftmals den Biss ausmachen können.

Gruss tout


----------



## Illexfreak (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich hatte vor mir den 95er und evtl. den 125er zu kaufen darum ínteressiert mich das auch.


----------



## barsch-jäger (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo ihr Illex spezies!
hab da mal eine frage, wie is denn die Größenangabe bei den Illex Wobblern? Is da die tauchschaufel inklusive?
hab bei meinem TD einen Illex Squirell 61 gesehen, der wirklte mir für 6cm allerdings sehr klein, aber in den verpackungen is das auch immer was blöd einzuschätzen mir der Ködergröße#c
fänds cool wenn ma einer einen Illx Squirell 61, 67 und vll noch 76 als bild mit lineal oderso einstellen könnte
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## ForellenMike (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habe mal schnell einen Squirrel 67 und einen Tiny Fry 50 vermessen. In beiden Fällen simmt die Längenangabe exakt für den reinen "Fischkörper", also ohne Tauchschaufel und Ösen.


----------



## nixfang (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jo,
hab auch grad mal meine Illex - Wobler auf dem Schreibtisch
vermessen. Die Längenangabe ist der "reine" Fisch - ohne Tauschaufel.
Aber irgendwie wirken die echt optisch kleiner .... #t


----------



## Bernhard* (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



nixfang schrieb:


> Jo,
> hab auch grad mal meine Illex - Wobler auf dem Schreibtisch
> vermessen. Die Längenangabe ist der "reine" Fisch - ohne Tauschaufel.
> *Aber irgendwie wirken die echt optisch kleiner ....* #t


 
Vielleicht werden die deswegen so gerne genommen? |rolleyes


----------



## taxel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

ich habe bei meinem Dealer eine ASHURA 244 F entdeckt. Als Fan von kurzgeteilten Steckruten hat mir die sofort gefallen. :k Hat die jemand in Gebrauch? Ist die gut für kleine Wobbler wie Ugly Duckling, Squirrels, RS 150 - 225, DD Cherrys oder Glas shad Rap? Das angegebene Wurfgewicht von 20 -40 gr. ist dafür eigentlich zu hoch ... |kopfkrat

Thanx & Gruß

Axel


----------



## barsch-jäger (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke für die Messungen!#h


----------



## profifischer (19. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo.
An Weihnachten wollte ich mir eine Barschrute kaufen. Neulich habe ich von meinem Tackle Dealer den Illex Katolog bekommen und da habe ich 2 Ruten mit 2,70 gefunden. 
Die Ashura Yellow Seabass ist mir zu teuer.
Aber die Stream Master fiel mir auf. Welche Aktion hat sie. Im Katalog steht, dass sie perfekt für Wobbler ist. Wie siehts mit Gufis aus? Lassen sie sich gut führen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## kulti007 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich hab mir am samstag meinen ersten illex gekauft. ich weiß jetz nicht wie der heißt, ist ein dreiteiliger. früher hat mich immer der preis abgeschreckt. doch als ich diesen wobbler in aktion gesehen habe, war ich überzeugt. 

welche nehmt ihr für hecht, oder welche sind eure lieblinge ?

mfg kulti007


----------



## snoekbaars (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!!

Bin ich hier richig bei den Illex-freaks?!?
Ich hoffe zumindest.:q

Also ... ich bin EIGENTLICH Fliegenfischer und wollte mir mal für "Notfälle" eine SpinnCombo zulegen.
Anfang des Jahres werde ich wohl über folgendes Gerät verfügen:

[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]Harrison Primeur VT Spin in 9' mit 15-45g Wurgewicht
dazu eine
Shimano Calais 201A
[/FONT]
Das Ganze wollte ich mit 0,15er geflochtener Leine bestücken und damit in der Hauptsache Wobbler und ab und an mal nen Meerforellenblinker schmeißen.#6

Bei Wobblern hab ich mich dafür entschieden, es erstmal mit Illex zu probieren.
Nun hab dazu mal ne "Einsteiger"-Frage:

In den Berliner Gewässern (ganz schwach bis eigentlich überhaupt nicht strömend) habe ich vorwiegend mit Zandern und Barsch, aber auch ganz gelegentlich mal mit Hecht zu rechnen.|rolleyes

Da ja nun diese Dinger nicht allzu günstig zu haben sind und es ja offensichtlich eine immense Auswahl an Modellen und Farben gibt, wollte ich mir erst mal eine kleine, sinnvolle Grundausstattung zu legen.;+

Zu welchen Modellen (Größe) und Farben würdet ihr mir raten??

Dank vorab!!:m
Ralph


----------



## taxel (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo snoekbaars,

Illexwobbler, die für Zander / Barsch interssant sind, scheinen mir zu leicht für deine Combo. Ich angle zwar nicht mit Multi, aber die Sqirrels und Konsorten wiegen meist weniger als 10 gr. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## snoekbaars (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi!|wavey:

Danke für die Antwort.
Nach allem was ich gehört, gelesen und mir daraus zusammengereimt habe kann man mit der Combo sehr wohl Köder bis runter nach 6 Gramm werfen, wenn auch nicht besonders weit.:q
Aber DAS macht mir nicht besonders zu schaffen ... ich bin, wie gesagt, Fliegenfischer und habe bislang eher selten witer als 30-40 Meter werfen müssen um Zander und Barsche zu fangen ... von Meerforellen und Hecht ganz zu schweigen.

Aber gut ... ich habe keine Erfahrung in dieser Angelart und lasse mich gerne belehren, dazu ist ja schließlich ein Forum hier!#c

Danke also für den Tipp.#6

Könnte man denn schon etwas zu den zu bevorzugenden Basisdekors der Wobbler sagen, egal mit welchem Gewicht und ob sich bei Gewässertiefen zwischen 2 und 4 Metern (Spree) mit gelegentlichen, auch wesentlich tieferen Löchern(Havel) sagen? ;+
Und was a priori erfolgreicher zu fischen wäre ... schwimmend (auftreibend), neutral (suspending) oder sinkend?!?;+;+

Schankedön vorab!|rolleyes
Ralph


----------



## taxel (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Ralph,

Dekor hängt vom Wassertrübung, Lichteinfall, Tiefe, ... usw. ab. Generell schadet es nicht, ein grelles, ein helles, ein natürliches und ein dunkles Dekor zu haben. Auf Illex bezogen hieße das z.B.
grell: mat tiger, hot tiger
hell: bone
natürlich: sunfish, ayu
dunkel: weiß nicht

Kuckst du mal auf illex.fr

Und dann haben Gewässer noch ihre Favoritenfarben. Da hilft nur probieren.

Modelle sind wie gesagt die Squirrel DD oder SDD. Für Tiefe Löcher hört sich der neue Mascle Deep gut an. DD Cherry oder Aragon

Problematisch kann deine eingeschränkte Wurfweite werden, weil du die Wobbler erst mal auf Tiefe bekommen musst. 

Übrigens muss es nun nicht gleich Illex sein. Auch mit Rapala oder Salmo wurden entgegen anderslautenden Gerüchten schon Fische gefangen 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Illexfreak (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich weiss nicht aber das mit der calais meinst du nicht das so ne leichte angelei(squirrel) sie nicht ein bisschen UNTERfordert.
An deiner stelle würde ich mir ne andre suchen, soll nur ein Vorschlag sein(im übrigen stationärrollen sin leichter zu werfen)


----------



## Illexfreak (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

achso dunkle farben illex shine katana
soll zwar blau sein wirkt aber schwarz.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht aber das mit der calais meinst du nicht das so ne leichte angelei(squirrel) sie nicht ein bisschen UNTERfordert.
> An deiner stelle würde ich mir ne andre suchen, soll nur ein Vorschlag sein(im übrigen stationärrollen sin leichter zu werfen)


 
Dass statio leichter zu werfen sind ist so nicht richtig, es ist eine Gewohnheitssache, ich muss allerdings ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass ich die ganz kleinen (ca 5g) auch mit der statio fische. Den DCherry, z.b. mit der Combo Jig and Worm und der Chronarch 101SF auf ca 25m zu casten ist  kein Problem. Ob man viel weiter mit der Satio kommt ist nicht unbedingt gesagt. Die Calais wirft die (SDD/DD 79) Squirrels ohne Probleme. Sie hat auch mit den großen Wobblern keine Probs. Was mir aber nicht unbedingt ideal vorkommt ist der Verbund VT 75gr mit den kleinen Ködern, das könnte dann schon probleme bereiten. Was die Calais betrifft setze dich mal mit Beejay und/oder Shroe in verbindung, die fischen sie beide an verschiedenen Ruten.


----------



## snoekbaars (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moinmoin!

@all
Danke für Eure Meinungen!#6

@illexfreak
Ich wollte ganz bewußt nicht noch leichter gehen. Ganz einfach weil ich auch mal mit nem evtl. eingestiegenen größeren Fisch fertig werden wollte und die Combo auch mein Notanker sein soll wenn ich eine für mich zeitlich wertvolle Woche an der Ostsee auf MeFo verbringe und die Bedingungen mit der Fliege zu fischen unmöglich machen.
Ich habe mich einfach auf die Aussage des Händlers verlassen der mir sagte dass die Rolle bis runter nach 6g noch Köder zu werfen vermag, wenn auch nicht viel weiter als 20-30 Meter.:m

Die Rolle hab ich übrigens schon (relativ günstig hier auf der Berliner Boots- und Angelmesse erstanden), die Rute macht mir MAD irgendwann im laufe des Januars fertig.

@rainer1962
Also, wie gesagt, die Rolle habe ich schon und werde sicher erstmal einige Meter Billigschnur investieren um die Wurftechnik zu verinnerlichen.
Es wird eine VT 15-*45*  sein!!
Schön zu hören, dass auch die nicht ganz so großen Squirrels mit der Rolle noch werfbar sein sollen.
Ich glaube aber schon, dass ich im Allgemeinen Köder im Bereich 11-18 Gramm fischen werde.
Und an der Küste kommt bei Gelegenheit sicher auch mal ein MeFoblinker oder -wobbler im 20-30 GrammBereich zum Einsatz.

@taxel
Vielen Dank ... nach genau solchen Infos stand mir der Sinn ... auf der Illex-Seite war ich auch inzwischen. Ungewöhnlich detaillierte Angaben, dort. Wunderbar!!

@all
Grundsätzlich werde ich aber immer wo möglich unverändert mit dem Streamer am Fliegengerät zu Werke gehen!!:q

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## rainer1962 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Ralph...
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, dachte du nimmst die 75er....
mit der Calais brauchste echt keine Angst zu haben ist ne klasse Multi und die leichten Köder wirft die auch ;-)


----------



## profifischer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Jason Wobblern von Illex?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Jason Wobblern von Illex?
> mfg Manuel


 
Hi Manuel!

Ja, hab ich daheim und auch schon Hecht damit gefangen. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind aber nicht ganz so gut wie angepriesen. Ausserdem bricht er beim Twitchen nicht ganz so schön aus. Normal eingekurbelt läuft er ungefähr wie ein Zalt.

Ist halt "leider" aus dem Hause Illex und kein Jackall! |rolleyes


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Ist halt "leider" aus dem Hause Illex und kein Jackall!


 
Das ist ein trifftiger Grund, den Köder nicht zu kaufen... Ich habe auch feststellen können, dass es deutliche qualitative, die Fängigkeit betreffende Unterschiede zwischen Jackall und Illex gibt.

Wenn man die Köder der Farbe Nagakafi der 4. Bauserie (ca. 3. Quartal 2005) des Modells Dagored von Jackall in 7/8 Oz Größe gegen das Licht hält, so, dass der Lichteinfall auf den Köder ein Winkel von mehr als 45° hat, schimmert bei jedem 2. Modell das hintere Teil der Kiemen etwas bläulich.

Bei Illex dagegen, gleichem Köder, selbe Farbe, selbe Baureihe, selbes Gewicht, schimmert blau nur jeder 5. Köder. Und das ist eindeutig bei Hechten und Stauseen-Schwarzbarsche weniger fängig.

 |rolleyes #q

Aber das ist ja Offtopic, da der Name des Themas auf Illex und nicht auf Jackall Bezug nimmt....

Grüüüüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Camilos

Muahaha!!!
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
|good:
Tränen in den Augen!!!
Also, ich laß an meinen Wobblern immer das Preisschild dran,
das hat mir schon so manchen kapitalen Ast eingebracht, den ich mit so nem billich Rapala oder Salmo nie im Leben bekommen hätte!!! :q:g:q


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @ Camilos
> 
> Muahaha!!!
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> ...


 

das muss man aber nicht verstehen oder????????|kopfkrat


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> das muss man aber nicht verstehen oder????????


 
Vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Jackall-Köder viel exklusiver und teurer sind als Billigköder Illex, ist die Sache ganz klar. :q


----------



## NorbertF (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> Das ist ein trifftiger Grund, den Köder nicht zu kaufen... Ich habe auch feststellen können, dass es deutliche qualitative, die Fängigkeit betreffende Unterschiede zwischen Jackall und Illex gibt.
> 
> Wenn man die Köder der Farbe Nagakafi der 4. Bauserie (ca. 3. Quartal 2005) des Modells Dagored von Jackall in 7/8 Oz Größe gegen das Licht hält, so, dass der Lichteinfall auf den Köder ein Winkel von mehr als 45° hat, schimmert bei jedem 2. Modell das hintere Teil der Kiemen etwas bläulich.
> 
> ...



:vik: |good: |sagnix sehr sehr geil, ich lach mich schlapp #6


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Ist halt "leider" aus dem Hause Illex und kein Jackall!



Wie Börnie schon schrieb, den Jason gibt es nicht aus dem Hause Jackall. 
Er ist eine "Sensas" Eigenkreation, wie einige andere Illex Köder auch. 
Illex vertreibt aber nach wie vor auch einige Jackalls.

@Camilos,
vielleicht hilft dir diese Info zum Verständnis.|wavey:
Wenn du andere Infos hast, nur raus damit.  

Zum JasonF,
ich finde seine Wurfeigenschaften auch dürftig. Sein Lauf gefällt mir allerdings. Einfach eingekurbelt schlingert er nur seicht hin und her. Mit relativ kräftigen Rutenschlägen aber, taucht er in x-förmigen Bahnen in die "Tiefe" und bleibt nach dem "Schlag" an lockerer Leine noch einen Moment in Bewegung. Dann erfolgen auch die meisten Bisse.
Er ist deutlich träger als ein Arnaud oder gar ein Squirrel.

@Norbert,
wo kommen deine Nitros jetzt her? Japan oder Frankreich?:q


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

uppps... nur zum Verständnis und falls es so verstanden worden ist: ich wollte mich keinesfalls über den Bajuwarischen Punker  lustig machen, nichts läge mir ferner. Ich hatte gerade eine Musestunde (und habe eine Pause gebraucht) deswegen habe ich mich mit meinem Unsinn verewigt. |wavey: Also sollte mein Posting nicht missverstanden werden. 

Ich wusste zum Beispiel nicht, dass es Köder gibt, die von Illex sind aber tatsächlich nicht aus dem Hause Jackass stammen. Umgekehrt schon aber so rum nicht. Ich besitze so gut wie kein Illex (mehr) und habe mich damit gar nicht sooo beschäftigt.

Eine Frage ergibt sich aus Eurer Beschreibung...warum werden ausgerehnet die Wurfeigenschaften gepriesen, wenn das Ding sich tatsächlich nicht so gut werfen lässt? Wird ein ewiges Sensa-Geheimnis bleiben.

Also Schroe, Burn danke für die Erklärung und sorry für evtl Missverständnisse. War echt nicht böse gemeint.

Grüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mann, ich wollt mich auch über keinen von euch lustig machen!!!
Was ich nur so bissel zum schmunzeln find ist der ganze Hype um diese endteuren (klar auch fängigen) Kunstköder!!!
Das ist ja schon mehr Kunst als Köder... :q
Ich besitze auch ein paar (na ja, zwei) Wobbler von Illex, es ist mir aber fast zu schade um damit zu fischen!
Wenn man damit irgendwo unter Wasser hängenbleibt lohnt es ja schon fast zur Taucherausrüstung zu greifen.
Deshalb hab ich mein erstes Posting vielleicht etwas überzogen geschrieben!
Wenn ich damit jemanden beleidigt hab, SORRY! :m

Greez


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Was ist den hier für ne tuntige Entschuldigerei los? #c


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Ischwör, wenn Du misch wieder Tunte nennst, dann hol isch mein großer Bruder und macht Disch konkret platt.

Er hat Auto un' fährt hoch von Offenbach zu Dich nasch Bayern oder wie die Stadt wo Du wohnscht heischt...

Hassdu g'hört?


----------



## taxel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> Zum JasonF, ich finde seine Wurfeigenschaften auch dürftig.



Hi,

ich habe einen Jason S. Und der fliegt wie Hölle. Der muss sich vor keinem Mefowobbler verstecken!

Den F kenne ich nicht. Da kann ich nix sagen. Irgendwo habe ich aber schon mal eine Diskussion über die nicht soooo tollen Wurfeigenschaften des Jason gelesen und mich gewundert. Es wird aber wohl an F vs. S liegen ...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Manche tun grad so,als koste kein anderer Köder so viel Geld wie der Illex !!#d 

Fische auch einige (betonung liegt auf einige )Illex-Köder und ich will keinen von diesen missen!!

Fische an einem total überblinkerten Gewässer an dem man normal von den Hechten ausgelacht wird,wenn man nen Wobbler im "Firetigerdekor" ins Wasser schickt!

Mein Illex Arnaud u Squirrel in Firetiger sind dagegen echte Fanggaranten!! fische auch noch gerne den Freddy und Hammer gerne!

Anfangs lachte ich denjenigen aus,den ich mit nem Firetiger am Wasser sah,bis ich seinen Total verbissenen Illex-Wobbler genauer betrachtete!! Da verging mir das lachen!!

Wollte es aber lelbst testen und "leistete"mir so ein Teil.
Was ich erlebte war erschreckend..selbst erfahrene,große Hechte verleibten sich mit einer ordentlichen Portion Agressivität diesen Wobbler ein!!

Da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt wurstegal ob er ca 7€ mehr kostet,weil ich genau weiß daß er im gegensatz zu paar €nen billigeren Modellen auf jeden fall fängt!!

Wenn ich mir überlege,wieviel Geld ich schon in "Schunder" ausgegeben habe,die nicht laufen und nichts fangen wird mir fast schlecht!

Mag sein,daß Die Illex Artikel überteuert sind...aber andere, billigere im Gegensatz zu ihrer erschreckenden Fängigkeit auch 

TL Matze


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

nun
ich sehe das so und habe dies auch schon in anderen Freds geschrieben.
der Preis ist für die jackall Köder (auch damit für den ein oder anderen Illex, Megabass R2S usw) durchaus berechtigt wenn:
man weiß wie mit diesen Ködern zu fischen ist. Sicher bringt z.b. ein Rapala (der auch um die 10€!!!! kostet) auch seine Fische. Mit Sicherheit kann ich aber aus diesem NICHT das Spiel entlocken dem zu bringen z.b. ein Squirrel in der Lage ist den ich wesentl. länger im Sichtfeld des Räubers verführerisch präsentieren kann. Einen Squirrell bekomme ich mit etwas Glück auch für 13€ der Squirrel kann alles was ein Rapala kann umgekehrt aber nicht. Die meisten spielen halt nicht mit den Ködern da wird ausgeworfen und eingekurbelt mal etwas schneller, mal ein Stopp eingestreut und das wars....in der Tat kann ich damit nicht das Spiel dem Squirrel entlocken welches er imsatande ist zu verführen. Da (an der Köderführung) sollte der Angler (ausnahmen gibts ja Gott sei Dank) arbeiten, dann wird er durchaus die Vorzüge der "High tech" Köder zu schätzen wissen.
Im übrigen wird der Hype (egal ob Illex, JDM, MB, oder sonstiges Tackle, Köder) von denjenigen als Hype angesehen die das gesamte Spektrum eben dieser Köder/dieses Tackles noch nicht kennen und schon gar nicht richtig ausgetestet haben. Dies liegt aber an der Einstellung....geiz ist geil und der Rapala, der Effzet bringt mir auch Fische, was durchaus wahr ist, nur wird sich dann gewundert wenn der eine Angler an den Stellen Fische fängt an denen angeblich nichts zu holen ist, darüber sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen. Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder Köder hat seine Berechtigung nur kotzt es mich an, wenn immer von einem Hype gespochen wird ohne dass man von dem Leistungsvermögen dieser Köder und des Tackles wirklich Ahnung hat. Der Preis relativiert sich automatisch durch die Fängigkeit wieder. Das Tackle an sich....
Die Black und Blue Serie ist nicht schlecht....für das gleiche Geld bekomme ich aber wesentlich besseres (Megabass, Daiko, Major Craft, Loomis, St Croix... nur um mal ein paar zu nenen)
ich will damit sagen dass nur "!gehypt!" wird was es auch wert ist. Squirrel, Arnouds, Freddy, Real Bait, Mega Bait uvm. gehören absolut zu meinen Lieblingen, aber auch die billigen Reef Runner (in BRD auch 10€) gehören dazu. Nicht dazu gehören der z.b. Mask.
wie gesagt fischt den Kramn richtig, dann könnt ihr über "Hypes" (egal was es betrifft ob JDM, Harrison, Balzer, BP, TP Cormoran oder was auch immer) urteilen aber keinen Moment früher. genau das ist es was mir an solchen Aussagen aufstösst. Das Tackle noch nie richtig gefischt (wenn überhaupt) und dann solche Aussagen treffen


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Massox,
genau das ist es was es aus macht.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun
> ich sehe das so und habe dies auch schon in anderen Freds geschrieben.
> der Preis ist für die jackall Köder (auch damit für den ein oder anderen Illex, Megabass R2S usw) durchaus berechtigt wenn:
> man weiß wie mit diesen Ködern zu fischen ist. Sicher bringt z.b. ein Rapala (der auch um die 10€!!!! kostet) auch seine Fische. Mit Sicherheit kann ich aber aus diesem NICHT das Spiel entlocken dem zu bringen z.b. ein Squirrel in der Lage ist den ich wesentl. länger im Sichtfeld des Räubers verführerisch präsentieren kann. Einen Squirrell bekomme ich mit etwas Glück auch für 13€ der Squirrel kann alles was ein Rapala kann umgekehrt aber nicht. Die meisten spielen halt nicht mit den Ködern da wird ausgeworfen und eingekurbelt mal etwas schneller, mal ein Stopp eingestreut und das wars....in der Tat kann ich damit nicht das Spiel dem Squirrel entlocken welches er imsatande ist zu verführen. Da (an der Köderführung) sollte der Angler (ausnahmen gibts ja Gott sei Dank) arbeiten, dann wird er durchaus die Vorzüge der "High tech" Köder zu schätzen wissen.
> ...




Man wat biste heut gereizt......:q:q:q:q:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

STF....
bin ich nicht, aber es sind immer wieder die gleichen Kommentare die mich halt nerven. #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Yo, ich hab ja eben geschrieben, dass ich an der guten Fängigkeit der Köder gar nit zweifle!!!
Nur der Verkaufspreis mancher Köder übersteigt bei weitem dem Preis der Herstellungskosten.
Das ist bei "relativ" günstigen Kunstködern natürlich auch der Fall... Klar!
Aber bei manchen Preisen für so'n Wobbel schlackert man schon ganz schön mit den Öhrchen!
29.95 Eus für einen Wobbler!!!
Hallo, das waren mal 60 DM!!!
Ich hab eben das Bedenken, dass die Hersteller bissel viel Kapital aus so nem goilen Köder schlagen wollen...
Motto: Fängt beides gut - Räuber UND Kundschaft!!!
Durch diverse Berichte, hier im Board, sowie auch in Angelzeitschriften dürfte aber mittlerweile den meisten, ernsthaften, mit Kunstköder auf Räuber Anglern die Führung eines Twich-Wobbels vertraut sein.
Denke, wer sich zum Kauf eines Squirrels etc entschließt wird auch garantiert nicht einfach einkurbeln wie'n Blinker!
Das einzige ist der ungeheuere Preis was mich stört!!!
Und das hat bestimmt nix mit Geiz ist Geil zu tun...


----------



## samboja (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hab mir im letzten jahr 3 stück "geleistet" - waren in schweden, in irland und bei uns im einsatz - für mich ist das preis -leistungs- verhältnis nicht ok ! - wer es versteht, einen normalen wobbler zu führen wird auch mit diesen teilen im normalen preisbereich erfolgreich sein ! - eigentlich wirft man ja mal mit einem billigen teil riskanter als mit dem luxusteil !! - und die fanggarantie ist ein schmarrn !

helmut#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> wird auch garantiert nicht einfach einkurbeln wie'n Blinker!


Schon wieder so ein nerviges Vorurteil und Sterotyp: #d 
Denn: mit einem Blinker kann man am meisten machen, einfach bauartbedingt!
Bei geschickten Führungsvarianten ist der Blinker ein Wobbler, Spinner und GuFi und Vertikalköder in eins, und vergleichbare Platsch-Flatterköder gibts gar nicht. Ist aber nicht einfach damit.

Was rainer1962 oben schreibt und wo ich ihm auch ausdrücklich zustimme:
Nicht jeder Köder paßt zu jedem Angler, und wer mit einem (teuren) sehr speziellen Stück nicht klarkommt oder keine Lust drauf hat, der soll es sein lassen. Auch hier ist wieder der individuelle Motivations- und Könnenfaktor (des Anglers) eine entscheidende Sache, der Köder ist nicht per se schlecht oder gut, sobald es nur eine Person gibt, die damit gut fängt, sollte man konstruktiv drüber nachdenken.

Ich mache es mir da ganz einfach: Alles was mir einen Herzkasper beim Versenken oder Aufhängen verursacht (verursachen würde), wird halt dort nicht gefischt - safety first! 
In einem handgebauten Teil steckt z.B. auch viel Zeit und Enthusiasmus, wieviel ist der denn Wert? wenn ich meine Zeit anders geldbringend umsetzen würde, sind 20 EUR eigentlich immer noch ein Klacks.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Dirk
die wenigsten die einen Squirrel (o.ä) kaufen wissen wirklich mit ihm umzugehen bzw. haben überhaupt das andere tackle dazu diese vernünftig zu führen.
@samboja
gerade das ist der Unterschied, ich werfe auch nen High Tech "riskant" kann ihn aber vor z.b. Holz genügen spielen lasse ohne ihn dem Blickfeld des Räubers zu entziehen, einen anderen werfe ich ins Holz und ziehe ihn durch. Aus die Maus...den muss ich sagen wir mal 20 mal dahin werfen um den Räuber zu locken einen Squirrel in der gleichen Zeit nur ein bis zweimal, somit sind die Hängermöglichkeiten auch dementsprechend weniger, rechne dir selbst aus wie teuer die "Billigköder" dich dann kommen
Gehen wir von 50% Hängerqoute aus
sind 10 "Billigwobbler" = Marke Aldi für 3 €=30€ (habe extra die billigsten als BSP gewählt was Balzer und Co kosten wisst ihr ja selbst)
beim Squirrel auch 30€ aber der läuft wesentlich besser und die Fanggarantie wie du es nennst liegt gegenüber den anderen um 80% höher.
Dein Posting bestätigt mich wieder, ich kann einem Balzer oder ähnl. NICHT das Spiel entlocken wie einem Arnouds, Squirrel und Co, also weisst du nicht wie man mit den teilen richtig umgeht wobei wir bei der Fanggarantie wären. Mit solschen Teilen reize ich den Räuber wesentlich mehr zum Anbiss weil ich ihn gezielt länger "ärgern" kann, was wiederum nur gelingt WENN ich ihn RICHTIG führe.
@ Dirk
wie mit einem Auto
eine Ente bringt mich auch von A
nach B ein Porsche oder Mercedes aber auch


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nur der Verkaufspreis mancher Köder übersteigt bei weitem dem Preis der Herstellungskosten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Dirk&Liz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur der Verkaufspreis mancher Köder übersteigt bei weitem dem Preis der Herstellungskosten.
> ...


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke Rainer für Deine weisen Worte!

Alles hat eine Berechtigung im Anglerleben...

Ich finde die Japanköder (und USA- und Japantackle) für den Preis so viel besser als die deutsche Entsprechung, dass es für mich sich die Frage gar nicht stellt.

Ich besitze einige Salmos und fische die sehr gerne, möchte ich nicht missen, bla bla bla...

Aber wenn die Fische schwer in die Pfanne zu kriegen sind |rolleyes , dann kommt auf jeden Fall, und in den meisten Fällen soweiso, ein Piketime, Jackall, oder Megabrasse oder Immergrün oder Imakas, oder Musky Innovation ans Vorfach...

...und ich weiß nicht, was manche hier mit dem Preis haben...wenn man richtig sucht...und gute Kumpels hat, die einen gute Quellen nennen, kriegt man hervorragende Köder für Preise, die nicht wesentlich höher sind als z.B. ein Salmo in der selben Köderart...

Ein mehrteiliger, tauchschaufelloser Wobbler kostet genau so viel wie ein höher wertiger Jerkbait...beide fangen genial, beide laufen genial und beide fische ich mit Vertrauen, denn nur so bekomme ich Fisch an den Haken...

Miniwobbler von MB oder Jackall oder Zipbaits oder Duel, oder, oder, oder sind € 1 oder €2 teurer als ein Hornet oder Mini-Bullhead, oder Perch... Versand genau so teuer aus, sagen wir mal, Dortmund wie aus Japan, dann stellt sich für mich die Frage nicht.

Bulldawgs, ein weiterer meiner Lieblingsköder, hier in D weiß ich nimmer, was die kosten; in Amiland um die € 10, da rechnet sich der evtl. teurerer Versand bei einer Bestellung von 4 Dawgs und wenn ich mehr bestelle dann komme ich so viel billiger raus, dass es weh tut...irgendwo bleibt in der Mehrwertkette so viel hängen, dass es sich für den Kunden nicht lohnt, die Sachen im Lande zu kaufen... vielleicht ist das Volumen nicht groß genug...vielleicht leben auch noch viel zu wenig Angler außerhalb des vom Rainer beschriebenen "Geiz-ist-geil-Universums"...

Grüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Rainer,
klar jeder wie er meint!!!
Um auf das Autobeispiel zurück zu kommen:
Es gibt Leute, die fahren VW od Skoda, zu denen gehöre ich!
Liegen also in der Mittelklasse...
Genauso ist's bei mir beim Angeln! Kaufe mir halt gutes Gerät weil ich gern fische (erfolgreich auch hin und wieder), aber ich brauch kein High End Gerät. Dafür müßt ich mich zu sehr spezialisieren. Und ich angel eben nicht nur mit Kunst Ködern.
Deshalb nochmal der Verweis auf meinen ersten Satz in diesem Posting!
Hab mich für mein erstes Posting entschuldigt, mehr auch nit!
Kommt wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads zurück und lest über meine net wirklich durchdachte Äußerung drüber weg!

Bye


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Vertrauen ist manchmal alles,wobei der Glaube gelegentlich auch Berge versetzen kann 

...dazu kommt,daß man diese Illex-Köder genau wie alle anderen Köder,richig zu fischen weiss!!

Für mich sind und bleiben einige Modelle der Illex-Köder in bestimmten Farben jedenfalls in manchen Situationen u Gewässern echte "Geheimwaffen" !!

Mein Arnaud hat jedenfalls seinen Kaufpreis schon viele,viele male wieder "reingefangen" !!!!!


TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@all
mal so aus allem den Extrakt gesammelt:
Ideal wäre doch (und klarstellend), wenn jemand mal vorführen täte, was die Köder so anderes an Spiel und Möglichkeiten bieten, so alleine mit der Schriftform hier wird sich das kaum erschließen, selbst ein Video könnte nicht alles zeigen.

Ich kann für mich auf ein Kunstköderuferanglerjahr 2006 zurückblicken, in dem ich manches probiert, manches gelernt und auch einiges *vorgeführt* bekommen habe. Das ist klasse, besser gehts nicht, viel besser als mühsam zu erklären versuchen.

Ob das nun machbar ist, ob das gewünscht ist, in wie weit Infos zu weitverbreiten gut ist, das ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hui, guter Vorschlag!!!
Wenn die Schonzeit um ist, könnte wir mal so ein Treffen veranstalten...
Bestens geeignet wär bestimmt en relativ klares Gewässer, heißt einer der großen Stauseen oder so!
Da kann dann ein jeder mal seinen Top Köder vorführen und den bezaubernden Lauf demonstrieren! :q
Also da wär ich dabei!!!
Vielleicht wird ja auch der ein oder andere Räuber dabei auf die Schuppen gelegt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hui, guter Vorschlag!!!
> Wenn die Schonzeit um ist, könnte wir mal so ein Treffen veranstalten...
> Bestens geeignet wär bestimmt en relativ klares Gewässer, heißt einer der großen Stauseen oder so!
> Da kann dann ein jeder mal seinen Top Köder vorführen und den bezaubernden Lauf demonstrieren! :q
> ...



Jo und den ultimativen Stand mit den ultimativen Ködern
bauen wir dann hinter Euch am Strand auf....

Am besten gleich mit EC-Cash,dann tuts nicht so weh...|rolleyes


Der  STF  #6


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Jo und den ultimativen Stand mit den ultimativen Ködern
> bauen wir dann hinter Euch am Strand auf....
> 
> Am besten gleich mit EC-Cash,dann tuts nicht so weh...|rolleyes
> ...


 




...aber hinterher um so mehr!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Am besten gleich mit EC-Cash,dann tuts nicht so weh...|rolleyes


Du solltest vielleicht mal über KuKö-Abonnements oder KuKö-Versicherungen nachdenken! :q



maesox schrieb:


> ...aber hinterher um so mehr!!!


Eher wenns die Frau (oder LAP) sieht!


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ihr stellt Euch aber auch alle ganz schön an!

Jeden Monat zwei/drei ordentliche Wobbler bestellt/gekauft (auch im Winter) und irgendwann hat man ein anständiges Sortiment, ohne dass man es finanziell recht gemerkt hat.

Und wenn man weis, dass daheim im Keller noch ein paar vom entsprechenden Modell liegen, dann tut ein Abriss auch nicht mehr so weh! #6


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Servus burnyyyyyyy#h ,

Es geht ja aber darum,daß viele es gar nicht einsehen,soooo viel Geld für einen z.B Illex Köder auszugeben aber sich lieber zwei,drei "Blindgänger" fürs gleiche Geld kaufen!!!




TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Holla, das macht ja ne Welle...das war doch nur ein Witz? Ich habs jedenfalls so aufgefasst, ich fands lustig.
Bin doch selber völlig verrückt was vor Allem Köder angeht, ist doch wohl klar 
Aber ein Spässle in Ehren kann niemand verwehren.
Ich seh das sehr wohl ein viel Geld für Köder auszugeben, frag meine Frau


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Servus burnyyyyyyy#h ,
> 
> Es geht ja aber darum,daß viele es gar nicht einsehen,soooo viel Geld für einen z.B Illex Köder auszugeben aber sich lieber zwei,drei "Blindgänger" fürs gleiche Geld kaufen!!!


 
Mir wurst!
Dann sollen die sich im "Illex-Thread" zurückhalten und nen Thread aufmachen, der *"Wer fischt mit Billig-Ködern und fängt nix?"* heisst, oder so ähnlich... :q :q


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Mir wurst!
> Dann sollen die sich im "Illex-Thread" zurückhalten und nen Thread aufmachen, der *"Wer fischt mit Billig-Ködern und fängt nix?"* heisst, oder so ähnlich... :q :q


 

|director: Dies ist ja schließlich kein Illex-Überzeugungs-Thread!!!


----------



## NorbertF (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich seh das anders...ich kauf alles an Ködern war ich will, Preis egal. Sogar die Versandkosten aus Übersee sind mir wurst wenn ich was will das es hier nicht gibt.
Aber ich erkenne mein Tun selbst als "komisch" an. Ich hab kein Problem damit drüber zu lachen, wenn jemand so einen wirklich witzigen Kommentar schreibt. Ich muss mir auch von meinem Vater viel anhören, der mich schon oft genug mit seinen alten abgewetzten Wobblern und Kupfermeppsen plattgefischt hat. 
Je mehr Illex, Yamamoto, Castaics ich ausgepackt hab desto mehr hat er mich aufgezogen. Das ist doch ok...oder nicht?


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich seh das anders...ich kauf alles an Ködern war ich will, Preis egal. Sogar die Versandkosten aus Übersee sind mir wurst wenn ich was will das es hier nicht gibt.
> Aber ich erkenne mein Tun selbst als "komisch" an. Ich hab kein Problem damit drüber zu lachen, wenn jemand so einen wirklich witzigen Kommentar schreibt. Ich muss mir auch von meinem Vater viel anhören, der mich schon oft genug mit seinen alten abgewetzten Wobblern und Kupfermeppsen plattgefischt hat.
> Je mehr Illex, Yamamoto, Castaics ich ausgepackt hab desto mehr hat er mich aufgezogen. Das ist doch ok...oder nicht?


 
Dein Dad kann Dich natürlich triezen soviel er will. Das ist sein gutes Recht und darum gehts hier auch nicht.

Es geht darum, dass es sich hier meines Erachtens um einen Thread handelt, der sich mit Illex-Köder-Fragen, wie Bezugsquellen, Lauf der Köder, fängige Farben und Modell usw. beschäftigen sollte und nicht mit der grundsätzlichen Frage, wieviel Geld man für einen Wobbler ausgeben "darf".

Heisst ja "Wer fischt mit Illex" und nicht "ich find es sinnlos, dass man so teure Illex-Wobbler kauft", oder lieg ich da falsch? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Heisst ja "Wer fischt mit Illex" und nicht "ich find es sinnlos, dass man so teure Illex-Wobbler kauft", oder lieg ich da falsch? #c


Du hast es schon so gesagt:
1. "ich find es sinnlos, dass man so teure Illex-Wobbler kauft"
Das ist zu klären, erst dann kann kommen:
2. "Wer fischt mit Illex"
Muß ja erstmal jemand gekauft haben.

Neben dieser Diskussion haben wir aber eine GROSSE :g psychologische Komponente, egal bei welchem Gerätekauf. Bei Rollen und Ruten nimmt das manchmal regelrecht groteske Formen an, erinnere nur an "Seelenpein" und "Seelenruh" oder HEVCOS. 
Das bedarf auch einer Unterstützung, evtl. sogar mehr als die eigentlichen Technikfragen. Anderes wäre seelische Grausamkeit. |evil: 

Wenn man mal die persönliche Unterstützung bei einer (mehr oder weniger schwierigen) Entscheidungsfindung von einem plumpen "Ist eh alles Schaiss" resp. "..viel zu teuer" trennt, dann gibts da vlt. bessere Diskussionen.

Wenn ich alleine so heraushöre, was es da bei gemeinsamen Haushalts- und Kontoführungen alles für Probleme geben mag, also mehr Mitgefühl bitte! :m

Der Billigwobbler-Thread ist aber übrigens auch eine gute Idee! 

Ich war mal so frei:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94786

Nebenbei: genau dieser war Jubiläum 5000, echt unwirklich


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ok dann muß ich an dieser Stelle gleich mal fragen,was ihr von der 12,5cm Version des Illex Freddy haltet!!??

Die 17er Version läuft wie ich finde Hammermäßig,der Meinung sind auch meine Hechte aber der kleinere Bruder läuft bei mir jehnseits der Donnerkuppel!!

Muß ich leichteres Geschirr verwenden?? Fische 0,17er geflochtene mit Flexonit...#c 


TL u Danke Matze


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Das ist doch ok...oder nicht?



Vollkommen o.k.

Wenn du ihm dann aber sagst, "ich angel mit den Ködern, die mir am meisten Spaß machen", dann ist das doch auch ein Argument, oder?
Ich jedenfalls mache es so. Ich angel die Köder, die mir, der Situation angemessen, Spaß machen.
Ich weiß, ich ziehe damit das Pferd von Hinten auf, der Fisch kommt erst an zweiter Stelle. Ich weiß aber schon vor dem Angeln, dass ich Spaß dran haben werde.
Ausserdem,..........was hindert einen Angler, der seine Köderbox auch mit hochpreisigen Wobblern gefüllt hat, daran ebenfalls einen Mepps anzubinden?

Was die Köder allgemein betrifft, bin ich bei Maesox. 
Jeder Köder zu seiner Zeit und dann noch "richtig" bedient, dann brauchen sich die Wobbler auch Preis/Leistungsmäßig hinter nichts und niemandem verstecken.


----------



## Ollek (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Heisst ja "Wer fischt mit Illex" und nicht "ich find es sinnlos, dass man so teure Illex-Wobbler kauft", oder lieg ich da falsch? #c



Ähm jain, es soll ja auch eine Art Diskussion sein und sowas lebt von Meinung und Gegenmeinung. Man will ja auch die Vor und Nachteile abwägen und deshalb sollte man auch Kommentare zulassen die den Preis z.B. kritisieren.

Habe hier mal als direkten Vergleich zum illex, (nicht das es wegen off topic :q rausgenommen wird) einen Giga Wobbler.

Gut die Verarbeitung ist nicht ganz Illex , aber die Fängigkeit die gleiche, kann nich sagen einen grossen Unterschied festgestellt zu habe. Fische beide Wobbler Illex und Giga

Ob aber der 3 fache Preis des Illex gerechtfertigt ist sei dahingestellt und jedem selbst überlassen,kaufe mir auch hin und wieder welche.

so denn
Ollek


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Gute Sachen baut man immer nach oder besser man versuchts meist vergeblich..aber bei Ollek`s abgebildeten Giga`s ist das sehr gut gelungen!!


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

Kopien von guten Ködern ist ein eigener Thread: man lässt die anderen die Entwicklungsarbeit betreiben, man kauft sich einen oder 2 Köder der anderen, man jagt sie unter ein Röngtengerät, man probiert ein Bisschen aus und fertig ist die neue Kopie. Man macht ein Bisschen Werbung, wenn überhaupt, und fertig ist ein Produkt.

Dann sinkt der Gewinn des Herstellers des Originals, hat kein Bock oder keine Ressourcen um in Forschung und Entwicklung zu investieren und letztendlich bleibt Innovation auf der Strecke, keiner entwicklet was Neues, keiner probiert was Neues aus. 

Und fertig ist wieder mal die Geiz ist Geil Welt, ohne Innovationen, ohne Mut... wer will darin leben? Ich nicht...

Beispiel gibt es zu Genüge, leider....


Grüße


----------



## BeeJay (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich denke es ist klar ersichtlich, dass es Rainer & Co. hier kaum darum geht, irgendwelches Highend-Gerät zu - wie war das Modewort, ahja, "hypen".

Dieses Rumgenöle, die teuren Köder seien Mist höre ich schon seit drei Jahren ständig - komischerweise hört das schlagartig auf, wenn die betreffenden "Heulbojen" mal mit einem Angler unterwegs waren, der die Teile an optimalem Gerät der gegebenen Angelsituation entsprechend auswählt und passend päsentiert. 

Für das Angeln mit "teuren" Ködern gilt m. E.:

Ganz oder garnicht!​
Wenn jemand mit teuren Kunstködern anfängt, sollte er sich wirklich ordentlich damit beschäftigen, um das volle Potenzial dieser Köder auszuschöpfen, sonst sind sie nicht wirklich besser als ein Rapala oder Salmo. Wer das nicht tut, für den wird es teuer...

Die Kombi Deepdiver + Suspender eröffnet einem viele Möglichkeiten, die ein günstigerer Wobbler eben nicht in dem Maße bietet. Daher ist der Squirrel ein durchaus bekannter Köder geworden und findet sich dementsprechend in vielen Köderboxen. Mit dem Köder kann man einem beissfaulen Fisch, der zwischen einem Geäst oder im Schilf steht so richtig auf den Wecker fallen... #6

Mach das mal mit nem Salmo oder Rapala (Achtung DivX).

Wem diese Köder zu teuer sind - akzeptiert, kein Thema, sich aber zu Aussagen wie "...taugen nicht mehr als ein billigerer Wobbler..." hinreißen zu lassen ist nicht wirklich passend.

BeeJay


Misserfolge schlicht auf den Köder zu schieben ist einfach.

Da fällt mir eine meiner Schulfreundinnen ein, die 2x mit einem Airbus und 3x mit einer Boeing in den Urlaub flog. Bei beiden Airbusflügen kamen das Flugzeug in teils heftige Turbolenzen. Seit dem fragt sie vor jedem Flug immer nach, ob das Flugzeug, auf das sie gebucht ist auf jeden Fall eine Boeing ist...

...japp, das Flugzeug war definitiv schuld... :q


----------



## NorbertF (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nochmal: die Erklärung ist unnötig, wir wissen das hier alle...das warn Witz!
Meine Gummisammlung kann man nicht mehr zählen, die muss man wiegen...
Nur weil deine Schulfreundin doof ist lässt das noch lange keine Rückschlüsse auf uns zu


----------



## BeeJay (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nur weil deine Schulfreundin doof ist lässt das noch lange keine Rückschlüsse auf uns zu


Das hast du falsch verstanden... 

Neues Beispiel: Fahre ich ein schlechtes Auto, wenn ich überdurchschnittlich oft in einen Stau gerate?

Wenn ich wegen widriger Umstände nix fange bzw. ich mangels Erfahrung mit den Wobblern meine Fangchance zunichte mache, kann ich wohl kaum meinen Köder dafür verantwortlich machen.

Angesehen davon war meine Antwort weder auf deinen, noch auf Camilo's Post gemünzt.

BeeJay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nur weil deine Schulfreundin doof ist lässt das noch lange keine Rückschlüsse auf uns zu


Wieso ist die doof? Das ist doch pure angewandte Statistik :g, wie sie in Politik, Werbung usw. gerne miß/gebraucht wird. Wahrscheinlich ist sie nur kaufmännisch pragmatisch orientiert! 

Diese subjektiven Mikro-Statistiken sind aber nun auch gerade ein Problem, von wegen "fängt überhaupt nicht" und so, schon angesprochen. 

Genaueres könnte man ja machen, also z.B. 
Angler x Angelzeit x Angelart x Ködertype x Bisse/Fänge
als größere Erfolgssammlung erheben. :m


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Nochmal: die Erklärung ist unnötig, wir wissen das hier alle...das warn Witz!



Was war ein Witz?

Dein "bräsiger", bestätigender Beifall zu Camilos "Einlassung"/"Anspielung", bezogen auf den Unterschied "Jackall"/"Illex", in Unkenntnis der Sachlage?

Habe nicht gelacht.:c


----------



## maesox (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Jungen`s,das gehört hier genauso wenig hier in diesen Thread 

|director: Beantwortet mir lieber meine weiter oben genannte Frage zu den Freddy`s!!!!!! 


TL Matze


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Hey Jungen`s,das gehört hier genauso wenig hier in diesen Thread



War nur´n Witz, Jungs.|supergri 

Sorry Maesox,
kann ich dir nicht beantworten (habe den Köder nie gefischt), würde aber auch zunächst etwas feineres "Besteck" versuchen.


----------



## profifischer (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Also ich finde Illex auch viel besser als Rapala. Bei den Tackle Dealern bei mir in der Nähe sind kosten alle Rapalas über 10 Euro. Wenn ich nun die Vielseitigkeit eines Arnaud oder Squirrels betrachte und diese mit einem Shad Rap vergleiche, fällt mir auf, dass ich den Shad Rap nur einkurbeln oder mit Spinnstopps führen kann. Den Squirrel und den Arnaud kann ich auf der Stelle tanzen lassen, die  Kick-Back Action vorführen lassen, hin und herschießen lassen oder ihn auch monoton einkurbeln.
Für Illex spricht, dass ich dieses Jahr alle meine Fische auf Illex-Köder gefangen habe.

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Tiny Fry 50 sagen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## BeeJay (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nicht unruhig werden Matze... 


maesox schrieb:


> Muß ich leichteres Geschirr verwenden??


Ich fische das Ding an der MB Power Griffon (~1,90m) mit 12lb Mono + Titanvorfach (40cm, 9kg).

Läuft zwar nicht so gut wie der große Bruder, lässt sich aber trotzdem noch sauber führen. Der ganz kleine 95er sinkt wie ein Stein, das Ding zu kaufen ist imho Geldvernichtung. 
Mein Lieblingsköder wird der Cat Walk aber sicher nicht.



profifischer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas zum Tiny Fry 50 sagen?


Der 50er ist klasse, nur sollte man ihn an einer nicht zu harten Rute fischen, sonst hagelt's Aussteiger. 
Für mich ist das einer der besten Wobbler auf Barsch & Forelle. Falls in Reichweite haben Döbel, Rapfen und Barben das Ding aber auch zum fressen gern. 

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Nicht unruhig werden Matze...
> Ich fische das Ding an der MB Power Griffon (~1,90m) mit 12lb Mono + Titanvorfach (40cm, 9kg).
> 
> Läuft zwar nicht so gut wie der große Bruder, lässt sich aber trotzdem noch sauber führen. Der ganz kleine 95er sinkt wie ein Stein, das Ding zu kaufen ist imho Geldvernichtung.
> ...


 

das zum Thema Hype 
wenns was taugt wirds empfohlen, wenn nicht wird abgeraten nur so sind Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden, diese wiederum werden halt von irgendwelchen "Bekloppten" getätigt damit die anderen davon profitieren alles klaro????#c


----------



## Dorschi (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Bee! Hast Du Dich schon mal an dem  NORTH CRAFT DOWN CROSS MINNOW vergriffen?
Gleicht bis aufs Haar dem 76er Squirrel.
Ist das ein Plagiat, oder ein Jackall- Ableger? Es gibt ein paar nette Farbalternativen zu Jackall. Läuft ähnlich gut, wie der Squirrel, sackt aber in der Ruhephase leider mit dem Hintern durch. Und die Rasselkugeln scheinen andere zu sein.


----------



## BeeJay (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Zumindest behauptet "luresjp", es wäre "Jackall". 

Ich hab mir keinen davon geschossen, weil sie preislich nicht besser liegen als die SQs. Ob es eine von Jackall vertriebene Tochtermarke ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Bisher habe ich noch keine Quelle gefunden, die das entweder bestätigt oder widerlegt. |kopfkrat

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie mit den stabilen und salzwasserresistenten Owner ST-46TN ausgerüstet sind, würde ich bei diesen Wobblern auf eine Serie für's Küsten- bzw. Brackwasserfischen auf Seabass tippen. Auf die Dinger würde ich auch mal gerne fischen... Weitere Infos siehe Fishbase.org und hier.

Das könnte auch das etwas hecklastige Verhalten erklären, weil es bei der Küstenangelei eher auf maximale Wurfweite ankommt als auf perfektes Schwebevermögen.

Das wäre mein Erklärungsvorschlag, leider ohne wirkliche Quelle.
Gruß,

BeeJay


----------



## camilos (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi, beim surfen im weltweiten Netz habe ich 2 oder 3 Köder gefunden, die mich als Forellenbrater, sehr interessieren. Vor allem dieser, als Blinkerfetischer:







Wahrscheinlich kennt sie keine Sau, 'ne Quelle zu erfragen ist auch Utopisch oder? Dann muss ich die Jackass-Leute anschreiben...

Grüße


----------



## Ollek (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sind zwar nich 100 Pro die selben, aber auch nett.

Hier


----------



## octoputer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Camilos

Sehen fast so aus wie die Cycaden vom Uli Beyer.
Sollen sehr fängig auf Barsch,Zander sein.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> Hi, beim surfen im weltweiten Netz habe ich 2 oder 3 Köder gefunden, die mich als Forellenbrater, sehr interessieren. Vor allem dieser, als Blinkerfetischer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich gestern auf gesehen auf www.jackall.co.jp

Übrigens werd ich mir jetzt als alter Metaller jetzt fast ne "Poison Slayer" kaufen müssen! |rolleyes


----------



## camilos (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Sehen fast so aus wie die Cycaden vom Uli Beyer


 
mmhhhh... meinst Du diese?

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/big/cycada-uebersicht-neu.jpg

ich kann mich täuschen aber die sehen doch etwas anders aus, oder?

Was Du nicht wissen kannst, diese Jackall Insekten spielen in einer janz anderen Jewichtsliga: 0,8g, 1,2g und 2g.

Die Cykis fangen erst bei 5 gr. an.

Merci trotzdem für Dein Kommentar

Grüße


----------



## camilos (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Übrigens werd ich mir jetzt als alter Metaller jetzt fast ne "Poison Slayer" kaufen müssen


 
Warst Du etwa ein Fan von solchen Posern? Ich finde es Schade, dass es keine Jackall Body Count Rute gibt, aber naja...

Die Slayer klingt in meinen Augen genial für Gummijerks.

Die Greyhound sieht auch net schlecht aus. Für Crankbaits bestimmt eine Bank. Vor allem das fand ich besonders interessant (das wichtigste ist in rot hevorgehoben):



> アクションブースターが加藤スペシャルだとするならば、グレイハウンドは小野スペシャル・モデルだ。「しなやかさ、粘りなどではグラスには勝てないが、軽さや感度、操作性ではカーボンに歩がある」と小野は言う。


 
Glüße


----------



## Dorschi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Zumindest behauptet "luresjp", es wäre "Jackall".
> 
> Ich hab mir keinen davon geschossen, weil sie preislich nicht besser liegen als die SQs. Ob es eine von Jackall vertriebene Tochtermarke ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Bisher habe ich noch keine Quelle gefunden, die das entweder bestätigt oder widerlegt. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Beim nächsten Spreewaldevent kannst Du gerne mal einen anfassen! 
Das mit den Haken kann ich nur bestätigen, die sind um einiges besser, als die Squirrel- Haken!
Gelockt haben mich wie gesagt die anderen Farbvarianten, deshalb mußte ich mir mal 3 ziehen.
Man kann ja immer mal einen Wobbler gebrauchen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dorschi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand übrigens noch ein 76er S Eichhörnchen in Hl black für mich? Würde mich freuen, da meins schon arg mitgenommen aussieht.
Bitte per PM!

Gemeint ist das rechte!


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> Warst Du etwa ein Fan von solchen Posern? Ich finde es Schade, dass es keine Jackall Body Count Rute gibt, aber naja...


 
Halt wg. Slayer und nicht Poison!
Mit der "Jackall Body Count" müsstest Du aber alle Fische abschlagen! :q


----------



## camilos (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> "Jackall Body Count" müsstest Du aber alle Fische abschlagen!


 
...und nach jedem Fang "Motherfucka, bitch!!! " :q schreien.... ach ja...das waren Zeiten....|rolleyes


----------



## BeeJay (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Spreewaldevent...


Gibt's da schon Pläne? 


Dorschi schrieb:


> Man kann ja immer mal einen Wobbler gebrauchen.


Du, das sind alles nur gepimpte Ralapas, die keiner wirklich braucht. :q


Dorschi schrieb:


> Hat jemand übrigens noch ein 76er S Eichhörnchen in Hl black für mich?


Wird schwer. Die Teile habe ich schon lange nicht mehr in Onlineshops gesehen.
Hin und wieder taucht mal einer bei eBay auf.
Falls ich einen sehe, sage ich Dir bescheid. 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



camilos schrieb:


> ...und nach jedem Fang "Motherfucka, bitch!!! " :q schreien.... ach ja...das waren Zeiten....|rolleyes


 
BASSKILLA! BASSKILLA! BASSKILLA!


----------



## Illexfreak (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Hat jemand übrigens noch ein 76er S Eichhörnchen in Hl black für mich?


 
Hl black? hab schon ewig keins mehr von den dingern gesehn, wird schwierig da noch was zu finden.

Askari führt jetzt auch schon Illex- Wobbler, alle 50 cent teurer wie ich sie gekauft habe...

Übrigens, hat schon jemand den neuen Illex Carrie getestet?


----------



## darksnake (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nach meinen Infos is der Carrie noch gar nicht käuflich...
Desweiteren spricht auch keiner mehr von den Illex Leuten von dem....|uhoh:


----------



## Illexfreak (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ne askari hat ihn schon im katalog aber muss ja nix heissen...


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sacht mal,fischt von Euch jemand den *Illex Monitor* ???

Das ist eine Art Stickbait den man twitchen muß,damit er überhaupt läuft!!.Sieht aus wie ne mini-Zigarre im Weissfischkleid!!



TL Matze


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Sacht mal,fischt von Euch jemand den *Illex Monitor* ???
> 
> Das ist eine Art Stickbait den man twitchen muß,damit er überhaupt läuft!!.Sieht aus wie ne mini-Zigarre im Weissfischkleid!!
> 
> TL Matze


 
Hab ich daheim, aber noch nicht gefischt. Schroe fischt die Dinger...


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@burn77



Warum hast den noch nie gefischt??

Sag blos,der hängt bei dir überm Bett in ner Vitrine??:q 



VG Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi @Illex Spezies!
Denke, dass ihr auch gut auskennt!
Ich will mir eine Grundausrüstung an Illex Ködern zulegen.
Was würdet ihr so empfehlen? 
Mein Hausgewässer ist ein Baggersee 15 Hektar, Tiefe bis 12 mtr. Hauptangelbereich so zwischen 3- 8 mtr. Tiefe. Zielfisch Hecht, Zander. Barsche gibts nur sporadisch. Geangelt wird vom Boot mit mittlerer Spinnrute. Jerks fische ich bis jetzt nicht, wird so in nächster Zeit auch so bleiben. Sehr klares Wasser, Grund fast nur Sand, kaum Schlamm, kaum Kraut und auch sonst keine Hindernisse im Wasser. Keine Hängegefahr, deshalb Preis der Köder zunächst nicht so wichtig, da kein Hängerrisiko.

Vielen Dank!

Pikepauly


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> @burn77
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich noch nicht so lange.... leider....


----------



## darksnake (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi@Pikepauly

Fang an mit den Squirrel's 
Bei deinem Gewässer kannst alle Arten mal durchtesten! Ich bin immer beim DD Squirrel 67 hängen geblieben! Die sind zwar sehr klein aber fangen wie sau. Auch die Arnauds fangen ich bevorzuge aber Squirrel. Für den Herbst / Winter empfehle ich den Freddy Catwalk 125 Farbe egal, den kannst du bis auf den grund sinken lassen und dann 10 cm überm Grund langsam ranholen. Super für Großhecht und Große Zander. Sonst nimm einfach den Squirrel. Für dein gewässer: DDSQ67 oder DDSQ79 oder SDDSQ79. Um dir das alles mal anzuschauen besuch mal das Angelcenter-Kassel der hat eigendlich alle gängigen Modelle auf der Homepage! Da hast du dann auch gleich die Preise dazu!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi @Illex Spezies!
> Denke, dass ihr auch gut auskennt!
> Ich will mir eine Grundausrüstung an Illex Ködern zulegen.
> Was würdet ihr so empfehlen?
> ...



76er Squirrel und noch wichtiger 79er (Deepdiver) sowie 100er/110er Arnauds (Smash Minnows) sind nie verkehrt!!! :l


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke!
Das hilft schon mal sehr!
Werd mich dann mal büschen in den Shops umgucken!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Illexfreak (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Hi @Illex Spezies!
> Denke, dass ihr auch gut auskennt!
> Ich will mir eine Grundausrüstung an Illex Ködern zulegen.
> Was würdet ihr so empfehlen?
> Mein Hausgewässer ist ein Baggersee 15 Hektar, Tiefe bis 12 mtr. Hauptangelbereich so zwischen 3- 8 mtr. Tiefe. Zielfisch Hecht, Zander. Barsche gibts nur sporadisch. Geangelt wird vom Boot mit mittlerer Spinnrute. Jerks fische ich bis jetzt nicht, wird so in nächster Zeit auch so bleiben. Sehr klares Wasser, Grund fast nur Sand, kaum Schlamm, kaum Kraut und auch sonst keine Hindernisse im Wasser. Keine Hängegefahr, deshalb Preis der Köder zunächst nicht so wichtig, da kein Hängerrisiko.


 
Also Squirrels und Arnauds sind immer gut, kannste nie was falsch machen.

Ausserdem würde ich mir noch den sinkenden Deka Hamakuru und den Squad minnow angucken.

Wenn du ab und zu schleppst kann ich dir den Mascle deep 4+ oder den Carrie in der 3m version (der aber noch nicht erhältlich ist) empfehlen.

Wenn du noch irgendwo nen TN/60 findest, sofort zuschlagen. der ist vertikal eine Bank, der macht sehr laute Rattergeräusche, super ding, sinkt wie ein stein.

Das sollte erstmal genügen, bekommen kannsch das ganze zeug beim Angelcenter Kassel, wie oben auch.
Gruss


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tips!
Wenn der Regentaucher hier mal rumstrolcht, wäre nett wenn Du dich mal meldest. Nichts gegen Angelcenter Kassel, aber meine anderen Köder kommen auch von ihm.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## nixfang (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo liebe Illexgemeinde...#h 

Nachdem sich ab und zu mal meine Haken der Minniwobbler   ( lat Fly u. Chubby) etwas aufbiegen wollt ich mal fragen, wo ich solche Drillinge nachkaufen kann ?
Für meine etwas größeren Wobbler ( TN60 u. Aragon ) habe ich beim Händler Drillinge gekauft, welche leicht nach innen gebogene Hakenspitzen haben. Sind diese eigentlich auch geeignet ?


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

muss hier mal was loswerden. hatte mir letztes jahr illex wobbler über bordi darksnake bestellt. hatte ihm 220€ überwiesen sollte dafür 16 wobbler bekommen. bekommen habe ich 10, auf die restlichen 6 warte ich heute noch. wollte euch nur warnen nicht den selben fehler zu machen.

gruß und petri


----------



## maesox (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da mein Gewässer nur bis etwa fünf 
Meter tief ist,war bis jetzt der Arnaud 11 mein ganz persönlicher TOP-Abräumer. 
Habe mir aber jetzt den sinkenden Arnaud 2x bestellt...nur ein jammer,daß es den nur in der 10cm Version zu kaufen gibt (ne 14er Version wäre genial )

Mit dem werde ich auch die etwas tieferen Regionen "abgrasen" können!!

Unsere Hechte sind so dermaßen Kunstköder geschädigt,beißen aber trotzdem wie wild auf den Arnaud im Firetiger-Dekor!! Das ist echt beängstigend und es ist ja nicht so,daß ich nicht mal andere Wobbler zu Wasser lasse! Der einzige ,der annährend ähnliches Fangeigenschaften hat ist der 14er ZAM,aber wie gesagt nur annährend!!

Der Arnaud ist für mich ein Phänomen!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 

Wenn es nur dieser geniale Lauf ist,den ein jeder von uns aus ihm heraus kitzeln kann,müßten bei mir, die im Lauben-Dekor noch mehr einschlagen...und dann noch sinkend...das kann heiter werden!!!!!


Gruß Matze


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Gehört zwar nicht zu Illex, aber es wäre auch dämlich eigenen Thread dazu aufzumachen...

Ich war heute bei meinem TD, der hatte keine Illex da (um beim Thema zu bleiben |supergri), da sah ich einen neuen Spro-Köder. Auf den ersten Blick sah er ganz passabel aus und ich schaute mir den Preis an - 1,75 € |rolleyes |uhoh:. Ich dachte mir, für 1.75 kann das Teil bestimmt nicht laufen, aber die Neugierde hat besiegt und ich habe einen mitgenommen :q. Leider ist ja momentan Schonzeit, aber ich bin schon gespannt, wie das Teil sich so im Wassser verhält. Die Verarbeitung ist erstaunlich gut und die Haken sind auch passabel. Vielleicht würden ja solche Teile irgendwann mal auch die Illex-Preise ein wenig purzeln lassen (obwohl ich die schon so OK finde):


----------



## maesox (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der macht nen ganz guten Eindruck..was nichts heißen mag,aber neugierig bin ich jetzt!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Der macht nen ganz guten Eindruck..was nichts heißen mag,aber neugierig bin ich jetzt!!!!|rolleyes



Hehe, ich auch, ich bin schon nah dran, die Badewanne volllaufen zu lassen, um das Teil mal auf die Tauchfahrt zu schicken :q


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



plattform7 schrieb:


> ...ich bin schon nah dran, die Badewanne volllaufen zu lassen, um das Teil mal auf die Tauchfahrt zu schicken :q



Hab´s gemacht :q...

Natürlich ist so ein Test noch lange nicht optimal und aussagekräftig... Ich muss aber sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht... Für 1.75 habe ich dem Köder viel schlechtere Eigenschaften zugetraut... Es ist sicherlich kein Squirrel vom Lauf her, aber mit einigen Rapalas kann er sich meiner Meinung nach vergleichen. Durch kurze Twitches bricht das Teil total aus und stellt sich quer der Zugrichtung, sieht interessant aus. Ergo kann man diesen Köder auch sehr lange an einem Hotspot spielen lassen. Ich werde ihm mit Sicherheit eine Chance nach der Schohnzeit geben #h


----------



## Living Dead (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

130 Liter Wasser verschwendet nur weil man(n)s wieder nich aushalten konnte !:q

Zum Glück hab ich meinen eigenen Teich ; )


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> 130 Liter Wasser verschwendet nur weil man(n)s wieder nich aushalten konnte !:q



Ich war sparsam und habe die Wanne nur zum 1/3 gefüllt, deshalb auch die schlechte Aussagekraft des Test´s :q


----------



## Living Dead (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das erzähl ich meiner Freundinn auch immer wenn unser Teich zugefroren ist ! |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Hab´s gemacht :q...
> 
> Natürlich ist so ein Test noch lange nicht optimal und aussagekräftig... Ich muss aber sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht... Für 1.75 habe ich dem Köder viel schlechtere Eigenschaften zugetraut... Es ist sicherlich kein Squirrel vom Lauf her, aber mit einigen Rapalas kann er sich meiner Meinung nach vergleichen. Durch kurze Twitches bricht das Teil total aus und stellt sich quer der Zugrichtung, sieht interessant aus. Ergo kann man diesen Köder auch sehr lange an einem Hotspot spielen lassen. Ich werde ihm mit Sicherheit eine Chance nach der Schohnzeit geben #h


 


plattform7 schrieb:


>


 
Schaut meiner Meinung eher wie ne Arnaud 110-Kopie aus. Naja, mal abgesehen von der spitzigeren Schnauze.

Auch wenn der Lauf nicht schlecht ist, würde ich mir doch eher Gedanken um die Drillinge und vor allem um die Befestigungsart der Öse machen.

Habe mal Vergleichs-Test zwischen Megabait Charlie (Original) und Gigafish Casanova (Kopie) gemacht. Der Casanova lief auch ganz hervorragend. Beim ersten strammen Hecht riss dann aber leider die Öse vom Köder aus, an der der Snap befestigt war....armer Hecht!!!


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@burn

Ist ja klar, ich erwarte auch keineswegs die Qualität eines Illex oder Megabass von dem Teil. Es hat mich interessiert, was man für 1.75 € machen kann und ich muss sagen, der erste Eindruck ist durchwegs positiv. Wie sich das Teil in der Praxis schlägt, kann natürlich keiner vorher sagen. Ich will jedoch irgendwie nicht glauben, dass Spro sich da selbst ins Knie schiesst und ein unbrauchbares Teil auf den Markt bringt... Aber für den Preis sollte man das eigentlich erwarten |supergri, dass die Teile an irgendeiner Stelle nichts taugen... Ich werde auch als erstes die Drillinge auswechseln, aber so schlecht sehen die nicht aus, ich habe schon viel schlechtere gesehen...

Ich werde sicherlich weiterhin auf meine bevorzugten Marken setzen - aber ab und an was neues ausprobieren kann ja auch nicht schaden #h Habe auch diesen knap 7€ teuren Wobbler zum Testen mitgenommen :q


----------



## sa-s (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht zu Illex, aber es wäre auch dämlich eigenen Thread dazu aufzumachen...
> 
> Ich war heute bei meinem TD, der hatte keine Illex da (um beim Thema zu bleiben |supergri), da sah ich einen neuen Spro-Köder. Auf den ersten Blick sah er ganz passabel aus und ich schaute mir den Preis an - 1,75 € |rolleyes |uhoh:. Ich dachte mir, für 1.75 kann das Teil bestimmt nicht laufen, aber die Neugierde hat besiegt und ich habe einen mitgenommen :q. Leider ist ja momentan Schonzeit, aber ich bin schon gespannt, wie das Teil sich so im Wassser verhält. Die Verarbeitung ist erstaunlich gut und die Haken sind auch passabel. Vielleicht würden ja solche Teile irgendwann mal auch die Illex-Preise ein wenig purzeln lassen (obwohl ich die schon so OK finde):



hi plattform7,

du bist ja ein waghals, was du dich traust.

provokationsmodus an:

ich glaube nicht, dass z.b. der squirrel so in aller munde wäre, wenn er nicht gerade so mittelpreisig wäre.

stell dir vor, der würde wirklich nur 3 euronen kosten! 

würden dann die spezialisten diesen überhaupt des testens als würdig erachten?

provokationsmodus aus:

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## schroe (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> ich glaube nicht, dass z.b. der squirrel so in aller munde wäre, wenn er nicht gerade so mittelpreisig wäre.
> 
> stell dir vor, der würde wirklich nur 3 euronen kosten!
> 
> würden dann die spezialisten diesen überhaupt des testens als würdig erachten?



@sa-s,
schön, dass du so selbstkritisch bist. 

@plattform7,
die habe ich schon bei meinen Händlern gesucht. Schick, schick!#6 
P.S.: Sorry, die Bilder der Ant. kommen noch.


----------



## plattform7 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@sa-s

Ich glaube mein Posting ist bei einigen falsch angekommen ...

Ich versuche keineswegs, diesen Billigköder den Illexen gleichzusetzen und habe überhaupt nicht vor über die Illex/Megabass/LC-Preise zu motzen - die finde ich, wie oben schon geschrieben absolut in Ordnung #6... 
Ich nutze gerne Illex, werde meine Köderpalette in dieser Saison mit eiigen LC´s und Megabass erweitern.

Was mich nur freut ist, dass manche anderen Hersteller auf den Illex-Zug aufspringen und versuchen ähnliche Köder zu kreieren. Bei Spro ist ja nicht nur dieser Einer, sondern gibt es ab diesem Jahr einige, zumindest vom Aussehen her, recht interessante Köder von 6 bis 10 Euro)... Das kann uns Anglern nur Vorteile bringen. Bei mir war das eher die Überraschung, dass der obengenannte sooo billig war, denn ich habe schon einige billige Wobbler (u.a. vom Balzer) in der Hand gehabt und die waren der letzte Schrott (Aussehen, Verarbeitung, geschweige Lauf). Das lässt also meiner Meinung nach eine Vermutung zu, was Spro beispielsweise für 10 Euro anbieten würde, wenn das KnowHow irgendwann mal da ist, wenn die bereits bei "Billigprodukten" akzeptable Qualität liefern.

Wie gesagt, die Preise sind ja absolut ok, weil es eben wenige vergleichbare Köder auf dem Markt gibt. Die Konkurenz belebt ja aber gewöhnlich das Geschäft und die Angler könnten vielleicht nicht nur von den etwas günstigeren Preisen, sondern auch von absolut neuartigen Köderkreationen und Verbesserungen profitieren, was für mich persönlich noch wünschenswerter wäre #6

PS:
@ schroe
Kein Problem, mach Dir kein Stress, ich kann warten #h


----------



## BeeJay (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> sa-s schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...der squirrel so in aller munde wäre...
> ...


Abgesehen davon: ...in aller Munde...

Ich hoffe es sind Fischmünder, ansonsten bekämen bei den Verkaufszahlen der SQs die Jungs in der jeweils zuständigen Notaufnahme *echten* Stress...
(...sry, could'nt resist...)

BeeJay


----------



## sa-s (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> @sa-s,
> schön, dass du so selbstkritisch bist.



hi schroe,

punkt für dich! :m 

grüsse

sepp



plattform7 schrieb:


> @sa-s
> 
> Ich glaube mein Posting ist bei einigen falsch angekommen ...
> #h



hi plattform7,

ach iwo!

schöne grüsse

sepp



BeeJay schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: ...in aller Munde...
> 
> Ich hoffe es sind Fischmünder...
> 
> BeeJay



hi beejay,

konnte mich auch nicht zurückhalten, war zu blumig!:q 

grüsse


sepp


----------



## profifischer (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Wie ist denn der TN 60 so?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Fischt von Euch jemand den 110er Arnaud (smash minnow) und hat das auch schon mal mit "nur" 2 Drillingen probiert??


----------



## moped (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> mit "nur" 2 Drillingen


 
Servus,
genau das gleiche hab ich mir erst letztens gedacht! Aber welchen ich wegmachen sollte, konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden! Fischschonender beim Abhaken ist natürlich den "End-Drilling" abzumachen, wenn man allerdings keine zusätzlichen Fehlbisse provozieren will, könnte man den vorderen Drilling wegmachen!? Ist es denn eigentlich nötig, daß da ein dritter Drilling dran ist, bei der 1(!)cm kleineren Ausführung sinds auch bloß zwei! Kann jemand was zu sagen? 
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn, dann würd ich wohl eher auf den mittleren verzichten... hab´s aber halt auch noch nicht am Wasser ausgetestet.


----------



## BB-Versenker (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Burn 77,Moped

falls Ihr dann Drillinge übrig habt? ich könnte welche gebrauchen,da es anscheinend Orginal Drillinge in der Größe nicht mehr gibt ,zumindest nicht bei meinen Tackledealer#c 
Persönlich würd ich den mittleren Drilling entfernen, hat meiner Meinung am wenigsten Einfluß auf das Laufverhalten eines Woblers.

Gruß Achim


----------



## sa-s (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann würd ich wohl eher auf den mittleren verzichten... hab´s aber halt auch noch nicht am Wasser ausgetestet.



hi börnie,

interessanter ansatz. 

ich würde aber eher mal ausprobieren, anstatt einen drilling wegzulassen grössere, schwerere zu montieren um den auftrieb etwas zu minimieren.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> interessanter ansatz.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso "Auftrieb"? Ich fische Suspender!


----------



## maesox (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn,dann lasse ich immer den Vorderen weg.

Das Abhaken bei dem 11er Arnaud,mit drei Drillingen ist meist ein totales Debakel!!!!


Gruß Matze


----------



## sa-s (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wieso "Auftrieb"? Ich fische Suspender!




na prima,

ich habe den bis jetzt nur als schwimmer (flottant) bekommen.

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



sa-s schrieb:


> na prima,
> 
> ich habe den bis jetzt nur als schwimmer (flottant) bekommen.
> 
> sepp


 
Tja, musst halt zukünfig besser kucken!! :q


----------



## Illexfreak (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Wieso "Auftrieb"? Ich fische Suspender!


 
Den Arnaud 110 gibt es doch gar nicht als SP version|kopfkrat 
Ansonsten mache ich bei denen immer den mittleren Drilling weg , hab auch noch keinen Unterschied gemrkt ausser dass man den Wobbler besser lösen kann.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Den Arnaud 110 gibt es doch gar nicht als SP version|kopfkrat
> Ansonsten mache ich bei denen immer den mittleren Drilling weg , hab auch noch keinen Unterschied gemrkt ausser dass man den Wobbler besser lösen kann.


 
Und ob´s den gibt!!


----------



## sa-s (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und ob´s den gibt!!



machos gracias börnie,

wusst ichs doch, dass ich hier in teutschen landen keinen arnaud suspender bekomme.:c 

naja jetzt zwick ich halt n´bischen blei dran und lass ihn mal durchs schwimmbad laufen.

gutten apent

sepp


----------



## maesox (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sacht mal,an was für einem Vorfach fischt Ihr den *Illex Monitor* am liebsten,damit man ihn am verführerischsten führen kann???

Das ist ein geiles Teil aber irgendwie fehlt mir bei dem die Durchschlagskraft!!! Meinen Arnauds kann er jedenfalls nie das Wasser nur annährend reichen!!! Irgendwas mach ich bei dem  sicher falsch #c 

TL Matze


----------



## Bernhard* (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Wenn,dann lasse ich immer den Vorderen weg.
> 
> Das Abhaken bei dem 11er Arnaud,mit drei Drillingen ist meist ein totales Debakel!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Über die gleiche Problematik hab ich heute im RAUBFISCH gelesen. Da störte sich der Jan Eggers an den 3 Drillingen bei der 15 Grandma und entfernt deswegen den (mittleren) Bauchdrilling!


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe mit dem 110er Arnaud etliche Rapfen und einige Hechte gefangen. Mit 3 Drillinge und immer gut lösen können. Bei mir bleiben die dran. Für die Rapfenangelei tausche ich die Orginaldrillinge gegen massivere aus, denn die Illexhaken sind der gewaltigen Energie beim Anbiss eines Rapfens nicht gewachsen und biegen auf.

Wer schon mal mit dem Mudsucker geangelt hat (110mm/2 Drillinge) weiss die 3 Drillinge beim Arnaud zu schätzen. Meinen Mudsucker wurde mal von einem 80+ Rapfen genau zwischen den Drillingen gepackt.....


----------



## Saugschmerle (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> ....110er Arnaud ..... Für die Rapfenangelei tausche ich die Orginaldrillinge gegen massivere aus, denn die Illexhaken sind der gewaltigen Energie beim Anbiss eines Rapfens nicht gewachsen und biegen auf.
> 
> Wer schon mal mit dem Mudsucker geangelt hat (110mm/2 Drillinge) weiss die 3 Drillinge beim Arnaud zu schätzen. Meinen Mudsucker wurde mal von einem 80+ Rapfen genau zwischen den Drillingen gepackt.....


 
Hallo Rapfen.Ranger,
da gebe ich Dir ausnahmslos recht. Die Rapfen biegen die Origianldrillinge auf.

Selbst ein 100er Arnaud mit 2 Drillingen ist einfach nicht so fängig, wie der 100er mit 3.

Der mittlere bringt meist den Fisch.Das musste ich schon des öfteren feststellen.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## maesox (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

deswegen entferne ich wenn dann den vorderen...egal was Messias Eggers macht!!!

Auch bei Hecht ist es eine heikle sache!! Meinem Spezl hat ein ü 20er dem Arnaud mit seinen zwar mega scharfen aber dünnen Drillingen den Gar aus gemacht!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> deswegen entferne ich wenn dann den vorderen...egal was Messias Eggers macht!!!
> 
> Auch bei Hecht ist es eine heikle sache!! Meinem Spezl hat ein ü 20er dem Arnaud mit seinen zwar mega scharfen aber dünnen Drillingen den Gar aus gemacht!!!!


 
Tja, scheiss Schwarzbarsch-Wobbler, oder?
Ist wohl eher ein generelles Jackall-Problem.

Bei den (europäischen) Illex-Modellen (z.B. Jason) sind ja andere Drillinge drauf, oder?


----------



## maesox (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So viel ich weiß schon!!!! 

Tausche meine auch gegen Gamakatsu Drillinge aus und fertig.


----------



## Living Dead (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich hab meine Arnouds mit 4er Owner Drillingen nachgerüstet, bis jetzt keine Probleme. Ne andere Frage ist welchen man weglassen sollte!? Ich wär ja für den letzten,weil gerade bei Twitchbaits wird der Köder meist von der Seite attackiert. Wie es dann mit dem Laufverhalten aussieht habe ich noch nicht testen können.


----------



## maesox (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Den Letzten würde ich nie weg machen !! Hatte einfach zu viele gerade am Letzten hängen!!#c


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Beim Arnaud 110 würde ich die vorderen auf jeden Fall dranlassen. ( Siehe Bild, der Hecht landete übrigens auf dem Grill). Wenn einer weg soll wie wärs mit einem Einzelhaken 
hinten.

http://www.fishmania.de/Archiv/Fische/2006/06hecht87a.jpg



Owner macht nicht nur mit die besten Haken, auch hervorragende Twitchbaits bzw. Flanker


----------



## Bernhard* (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Owner macht nicht nur mit die besten Haken, auch hervorragende Twitchbaits bzw. Flanker


 
Hi Ranger!

Beim B-A zu langweilig geworden?  

Ist das tatsächlich ein "Owner-Wobbler", oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## melis (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Owner sind Weltweit garnicht so erfolgreich. Von zwei Shops habe ich schon gehört das die rausgenommen wurden. Wollte selbst vor zwei Jahren welche ordern. Habe es dann gelassen.


----------



## melis (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben, welche Farbe ich für den Rhein für einen 3-teiligen Wobbler wie Hamakuru nehmen soll. Es mus nicht unbedingt der Hama sein. Mir geht es mehr um die Farbe. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr am Rhein und ähnlichen Gewässern gemacht.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das ist ein Owner Cultiva Ripp´n Minnow 80mm. Habe ich mal im Urlaub von Malta mitgebracht. Zwei Jahre in der Angelkiste gehabt, dann letztes Jahr ausprobiert und gleich Hechte damit gefangen. Ich angele gern mit dem Owner, kommt eine Fehlattacke dann sofort auf den Arnaud gewechselt, meist ist der Hecht dann im Kescher.
Die Owner Haken sind sensationell.


----------



## melis (10. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben, welche Farbe ich für den Rhein für einen 3-teiligen Wobbler wie Hamakuru nehmen soll. Es mus nicht unbedingt der Hama sein. Mir geht es mehr um die Farbe. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr am Rhein und ähnlichen Gewässern gemacht.


----------



## Illexfreak (10. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Probiers mal mit nem 67er squirrel in bone. das geht immer.


----------



## maesox (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wie siehts eigentlich mit Euren Erfolgen mit dem Arnaud 10 auf Forelle aus??

Glaub ich probier das heute nach Feierabend mal aus! Wenns rappelt,dann richtig!!!


tL Matze


----------



## Illexfreak (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

auf Bachforelle wirklich nur die ganz Grossen, wobei regenbogen sehr gern draufgeht, vor allem bei langsamen twitchen...


----------



## maesox (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wie gesagt,werd`s nachher ausprobieren und Euch morgen berichten!!!!

Hab halt leider keine Illex unter 10 cm!!#c 



tL Matze


----------



## Illexfreak (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Hab halt leider keine Illex unter 10 cm!!#c


 
WAAAASSSS????????
Illex fischen und keine Squirrel haben????
Wie geht das????;+ ;+ |kopfkrat ;+ ;+


----------



## beach (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ all

Ich möchte mir auch ein paar Squirrel's zulegen, deshalb meine Frage, welche Modelle man sich als Erstausttung zulegen sollte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## davis (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey Ho!

Ich hab mit dem 110er vor der Schonzeit Forellen gefangen! War selbst überrascht, selbst eine relativ kleine (32cm) hat den Wobbel genommen! Hier mal 2 Fotos...











greetz


----------



## Bambine (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der TN 60 so?


Kaufen ! Kaufen !
TN/60 Ghost wakasagi irgendwas - ich hatte den Wobbler 3 Mal im Einsatz.
Erstes Mal, erster Wurf -> Mein allererster und einziger Zander, 62cm
Zweites Mal,mehere Würfe -> Mein gröster Hecht 102cm
Drittes Mal -> weg :c

Habe vor einigen Tagen wieder welche über Ebay bestellt, auch TN/70

Meine Methode : einfach langsam einkurbeln, beim Zander sehr langsam den Boden umpflügen, beim Hecht etwas schneller und nicht direkt auf dem Boden


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wie sieht denn dieser TN 70 aus,kann denn mal jemand zeigen???


Gestern lief auf nen Arnaud im Neckar leider nichts!!


TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hab meinen Forellen Squirrel gestern versenkt wahhhhh.
Gleich heute nen neuen holen...


----------



## Bambine (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn dieser TN 70 aus,kann denn mal jemand zeigen???
> TL Matze



sieht genau so aus wie TN/60 halt 10mm mehr

http://www.jackall.co.jp/lp039.html


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja ok stimmt! Zwei stück habe ich,sind soviel ich weiß 90mm lang,oder??!!


Der TN sieht lecker aus!! Taugt der wat??? Hab mit den Ratlin`s von Rapala und die sind ja ähnlich,gar keine guten erfahrungen gemacht!!

Wo bekomme ich die in Deutschland her?? Bei 1...2...3 sind gerade keine drin,egal ob T60 oder T70 !!#c nullinger!

Ok...jrtzt fällts mir wieder ein...67mm haben die Squirrel`s
TL Matze


----------



## Bambine (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Ja ok stimmt! Zwei stück habe ich,sind soviel ich weiß 90mm lang,oder??!!
> 
> 
> Der TN sieht lecker aus!! Taugt der wat??? Hab mit den Ratlin`s von Rapala und die sind ja ähnlich,gar keine guten erfahrungen gemacht!!
> ...



Ob die wirklich was taugen kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber ich hatte besten Erfahrung damit gehabt, könnte bei mir auch Zufall sein.
Ich glaube die TN Serie kriegst Du in Deutschland überhaupt nicht mehr.
Bei ebay musst Du dann auf ebay.com suchen


----------



## Illexfreak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Alsoooo, der Tn/60 nac´h dem arnaud mein Lieblingswobbler schlägt viele Gummifische um Längen. 
allerdings sieht das Illex nicht so deswegen wurde er aus irgendwelchen Gründen vor 2 Jahren aus dem Programm genommen (wer noch so einen gelben illex katalog hat, da ist er noch drin)

der tn gibt es nicht mehr wenn dann ebay, oder über jackall oder mitGAAAAAAAAnz viel Glück in nem deutschen onlineshop.

Er läuft  sehr laut durch dass wasser und kann auchw ie ein gummi geführt werden aber meiner meinug nach ist vertikal und abruptes hoch und runter senken der rute besser.


----------



## Illexfreak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Squirrels gibts in 61mm (0.8m), 67mm (2m), 76 mm (1.5m),
79mm (3.5-4m).


----------



## mightyeagle69 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Leute....
bin auch mit dem Illex Virus infiziert und suche 
den Ultimativen Illex online shop. 

Also mal her mit euren Tipps

Illex muss nicht immer teuer sein oder ???!

Thx & fettes Petri

MightyEagle


----------



## Illexfreak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de oder
http://www.crankheadz.de wobei ich den ersten bevorzuge...


----------



## rainer1962 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

das zum Thema........... er wird ja angeblich nicht mehr produziert gelle????

http://www.jackall.co.jp/lp036.html


----------



## Illexfreak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja stimmt ILLEX stellt ihn nicht mehr her bzw. verkauft ihn nicht mehr...


----------



## mightyeagle69 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da isser doch ;o)

http://www.crankheadz.de/index.php?node=63&id=358


----------



## Illexfreak (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jo der hat ihn noch aber zwei euronen teurer wie meine...


----------



## melis (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat schon mal jemand beim Squirrel 76 oder andere größe die Drillinge getauscht? Vielleicht gegen Owner haken? Wenn ja welche größe wurde genommen?


----------



## D.ner (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

#8

hab owner c'ultiva drauf


----------



## melis (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke schön, ich will welche bestellen. Owner ST-46 und war mir nicht sicher. Bei manchen Herstellern fallen die größen sehr klein/groß aus. Ich hatte z.B einen 8er der war wie eine größe 10.


----------



## Illexfreak (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wer von euch hat eigentlich mit den illex Gummifische schon gefischt/gefangen? hab einen davon, der fristet sein dasein allerdings in der köderbox aufgrund von minderer fängigkeit...
was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## maesox (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Tach,meinst Du die Nitro`s ???? 

TL maesox


----------



## profifischer (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Wenn du die Crosstails:k :k :l  und Darts meinst, kann ich nur sagen, dass die Super sind. Aber leider sind sie jetzt aus dem Programm genommen worden:r #d #q :r :c |kopfkrat


----------



## don_king (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Aber leider sind sie jetzt aus dem Programm genommen worden:r #d #q :r :c |kopfkrat




Zum Glück nicht, guggst du hier: http://www.illex.fr/upload/catalogue/2007_C_Img_28_29_FR.jpg

Gruss Stefan


----------



## profifischer (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@don_king
Ich habe den 2007er Illex Katalog zu Hause. Ich weiß, dass es die dort noch gibt. Aber mein Tackle Dealer wollte Crosstails bestellen und die nette Dame am Telefon sagte ihm, dass die aus dem Programm genommen wurden. Außerdem gibt es im Barsch Alarm auch schon einen Thread dazu.
mfg Manuel


----------



## gigizinho (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo
hat jemand mal eine tip wo man die preise in japan herbekommt.
eine freundin fliegt rüber und da wollte ich mal sehen welche illex sie mir mitbringen darf. 
danke
g.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



gigizinho schrieb:


> hallo
> hat jemand mal eine tip wo man die preise in japan herbekommt.
> eine freundin fliegt rüber und da wollte ich mal sehen welche illex sie mir mitbringen darf.
> danke
> g.


 
Von der Herstellerhomepage:
jackall bros. #h


----------



## Illexfreak (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Aber leider sind sie jetzt aus dem Programm genommen worden:r #d #q :r :c |kopfkrat


 
WAT?!? das kann ja wohl nich wahr sein?#d 
keine darts mehr??? oh man...#q 
:v :v :v 



> Tach,meinst Du die Nitro`s ????
> 
> TL maesox


 
Rischtisch!!!


----------



## Living Dead (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Nitros lassen scih ganz gut als Softjerks einsetzen am Off Set Hook gut in verkrauteten Gewässerabschnitten.


----------



## Kay (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin Moin werte Illex-Gemeinde 

BeeJay hatte es hier irgendwann mal erwähnt und vor zu schweren Vorfächern gewarnt aber es wurde im gesamten Thread nicht weiter erörtert. 
Deshalb hier mal jetzt meine direkte Frage:

Welche Ideen und Umsetzungen gibt es bei Euch bezüglich eines minimierten Absinkens eines Suspenders (z.B. die Squirrel-Familie) mit vorgeschaltetem Raubfischvorfach. 
Zusätzliches Vorfachgewicht war für Illex-Suspender ja nie vorgesehen und deshalb gibt es eigentlich kein wirkliches "Schweben". 

Irgendwie nervt es mich das ich es trotz leichtestem Stahl- oder Kevlarvorfach nicht zufriedenstellend lösen konnte. Lasst mal was hören.

Gruss Kay


----------



## darksnake (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

umstritten aber ich nutze sein 2 jahren Hardmono. Ich möchte hier keinen an den Pranger stellen aber glaubt mir ich habe genug gefangen um zu sagen das es in meinen augen sicher ist! man sollte mehrmals am angelabend ( oder Tag) kontrollieren und bei den kleinsten bruchstellen sofort austauschen aber ich habe noch nie einen fisch wegen hardmono verloren! Ich behaupte sogar das es fischschonender ist wie ein feines cevlar Vorfach! Nach einem langen drill haben gerade hechte krasse Verletzungen im maulbereich wegen sehr dünnen stahl bei nem 20 iger Hardmono ist mir das noch nie passiert ! Ach und noch was: bei hardmono schwebt auch der squirrel


----------



## profifischer (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Also für die Squirrels nehme ich nie ein Stahlvorfach, aber für die Arnauds finde das Gewicht des Stahlvorfaches super, weil sie ja dann noch langsamer aufsteigen. Wie macht ihr das beim SK Pop Grande. mit einem Stahlvorfach fehlt das ziehmlich wichtige Plopp Geräusch.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Kay (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@profifischer:


> Also für die Squirrels nehme ich nie ein Stahlvorfach


 
Sorry aber das kommt für mich nicht in Frage. #d Du weisst schon das ein Hecht sich so einen Squirrel locker komplett inhalliert? 

@darksnake:


> bei hardmono schwebt auch der squirrel


Kann ich das so verstehen das Hardmono trotz Karabiner und Tönchenwirbel genug Auftrieb erzeugt um das Schweben eines Squirrel zu unterstützen?

Gruss Kay


----------



## Veit (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Hard Mono entgegen anderslautender Behautungen, die defintiv ausschließlich auf Glück basieren, nicht hechtsicher ist, so ist es für einen kleinen Wobbler wie den Squirell gänzlich ungeeignet. Selbst schuld, wenn man sich mit dem steifen Zeug den Lauf des Köders versaut. Sagt ja keiner, dass man trotzdem so noch Fische fängt, doch würde man mit feinem 7x7-Stahl mehr erreichen können und wäre zusätzlich auf der sicheren Seite. Ich habe mit keineren Wobbler generell am feinen Stahlvorfach eindeutig bessere Fangergebnisse als mit Hard Mono und Fluocarbon erzielt.
Lediglich wenn nicht mit Hechtbissen zu rechnen ist, kann es sinnvoll sein ein feines Fluocarbonvorfach vor den Köder zu schalten.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Veit:

Genau an Dich hab ich gedacht, als ich das mit dem Hardmono gelesen habe!!!  

Die prinzipielle Problematik ist leider, dass ALLE japanischen Illex-Modelle (Jackall Bros.) aus der Schwarzbarschangelei kommen (ausser den Salt-Water-Modellen). Hier wird prinzipiell mit Mono gefischt, welches DIREKT an den Köder geknotet wird. Genau auf diesen Aufbau sind die Köder mit Ihren Suspender-Eigenschaften ausgelegt.

Aufgrund der Steifigkeit von Hard-Mono würde ich dieses für diese schönen Wobbler ausschliessen. Wegen der bei uns vorherrschenden Hechtgefahr in allen Gewässern benutze ich für die Jackall Bros.-Wobbler immer 27er Flexonit oder ähnliches Stahlvorfach anderer Hersteller.

Wenn es ganz genau gehen soll, dann könnte man sich ggf. mal überlegen, jeden einzelnen Wobbler mit einem Stahlvorfach ohne Wirbel/Duo-Lock zu versehen... das scheint mir aber ein wenig übertrieben.

Da aufgrund der Verkanntungsgefahr beim Verwenden von Duo-Locks sowieso auf die ovalen Sprengringe verzichtet werden soll hat man hier ja eh schon wieder ein wenig Gewicht gut gemacht. Man sollte halt sehr auf leichte, dünndrähtige und gleichzeitig hochwertige Duo-Locks achten. Diese sind dann sowieso notwendig, um sie überhaupt noch durch die Öse zu bekommen (insbesondere bei Squirrels).


----------



## fireline (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hi @darksnake



darksnake schrieb:


> bei hardmono schwebt auch der squirrel



knotest du das vorfach an die hauptschnur oder nimmst du einen wirbel, also bei mir schwebt squirrel ned,ich nehm ein 60er vorfach

mfg


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Illex Fans!
Hab jetzt endlich meine "Grundausrüstung" an Squirels und Smash Minnows hier und kann das Ende der Schonzeit kaum noch erwarten. Nochmal Danke für Eure Tips! 
Wie die geführt werden ist mir auch mittlerweile klar.
Hab aber auch einen etwas exotischen Köder mitbestellt, bei dem ich noch nicht so ganz weiss was ich damit machen soll.
Der heisst: Jointed Big Pencil 180 Sinking.
Dachte ich kann den so Freihand schleppen, wie nen Castaic.
Der Köder ist zweiteilig, wobei das hintere Ende ziemlich nach oben gebogen ist. Scheint mir aber mit Absicht so zu sein, anscheinend kein Fehler!
Benutzt den von euch jemand?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So was ähnliches gibt es hier als Freddy von Illex.
Lies mal über walk the dog- Köderführung


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Dorschi
Also so Jerk mässig.
Ich glaub ich dreh die Haken raus und teste das mal am WE in unserer Hechtverseuchten Baggerkuhle, da kann ich so 2-3 Meter tief reingucken.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## gigizinho (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
hat irgend jemand erfahrungen mit dem living death spezial.
danke
g.


----------



## Illexfreak (20. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> ola
> hat irgend jemand erfahrungen mit dem living death spezial.
> danke
> g.


 
wenn du die techniken (twitchen, walking the dog) beherrschst, super, ein klasse ding, aber falls nicht und du holst ihn nur einkannst du dir gleich enen stock an die schnur binden...
einfach üben wenn du es nicht kannst#6


----------



## drogba (21. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ay also wer heutzu tage nich twitchen kann dem is nich mehr zu helfen!was anderes wollte mir den bunny von illex holen.der sieht zimlich nach radau unter wasser aus.fischt jemand von euch mit dem?un wenn ja is der zu empfehlen?


----------



## profifischer (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Welche Hakengröße ( Bleikopf und Offset) verwendet ihr für den Nitro Softjek Lightening?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Living Dead (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Welche Hakengröße ( Bleikopf und Offset) verwendet ihr für den Nitro Softjek Lightening?
> mfg Manuel



3/0  |wavey:


----------



## profifischer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Warum haben die 61er Squirrel im Firetigerdekor eine milchige Tauchschaufel und die anderen nicht?
mfg Manuel


----------



## sickly86 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

die farbe heisst in dem fall MAT tiger... gibt aber auch andere matte dekors von illex/jackall. ich denke mal der fertige köder wird mit einem sandstrahl bearbeitet, sodass er matt wird.


----------



## Illexfreak (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

die mit milchiger schaufel sind 06er produktion, die anderen mit durchsichtiger sind davor hergestellt worden, ist also lediglich ein wobbler der später gebaut wurde.


----------



## D.ner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

achwas, das sind zwei verschieden Farben...Hot Tiger (klare Tauchschaufel) und Mat Tiger


----------



## BeeJay (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



D.ner schrieb:


> achwas, das sind zwei verschieden Farben...Hot Tiger (klare Tauchschaufel) und Mat Tiger


Nicht unbedingt. Bevor es die Hot Tigers gab, hatten die Mat Tigers auch eine klare Tauchschaufel. Die milchig-matten Tauchschaufeln gibt es seit 2005, als Jackall auch "Mat-Ayu" und Konsorten auf den Markt brachte. 

Es ist einfacher, das matte Design nicht wie vorher durch die Wahl eines gererell matten Lacks zu erreichen, sondern den fertig lackierten Wobbler (natürlich vor der Bestückung mit Haken) in einer sich drehenden Tonne mit Quarzsand "nachzubehandeln".

Sandstrahlen ist zu brachial.

BeeJay


----------



## D.ner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ay touché


----------



## profifischer (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Zitat von der HP der Angleoase:
*Bitte vor der Verwendung von Snaps - den ovalen Sprengring vom Wobbler lösen - oder die Schnur direkt an den Sprengring knoten bzw. direkt an die Öse des Wobblers!* 

Macht das jemand von euch. Wenn ja, gibt es eine Veränderung der Laufeigenschaften zum Positiven?
mfg Manuel


----------



## BeeJay (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Bitte vor der Verwendung von Snaps - den ovalen Sprengring vom Wobbler lösen - oder die Schnur direkt an den Sprengring knoten bzw. direkt an die Öse des Wobblers! [...] Macht das jemand von euch. Wenn ja, gibt es eine Veränderung der Laufeigenschaften zum Positiven?
> mfg Manuel


Die Antwort auf deine Frage nennt sich "Suchfunktion". |supergri 
Steht nämlich alles schon hier in diesem Thread. 

>Suchfaule klicken jetzt bitte hier<.

Bitte lest euch in Zukunft die Threads erst vollständig durch, bevor die Fragen zum x-1000sten Mal gepostet werden.
Dankeschön,

BeeJay

P.S.: Kurz zusammengefasst: Ein Sprengring oder runder Karabiner sind für den guten Lauf des Wobblers notwendig. Schnur direkt an die Öse gebunden beeinträchtigt, Karabiner an ovalem Sprengring kann Köder kosten.


----------



## profifischer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@BeeJay
Danke. 
Also soll ich die Ringe von den Wobblern abmachen und dann die Hyper 8 Karabiner direkt an die Öse des Wobblers machen?
Schwebt der Wobbler dann?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Illexfreak (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mein tipp ist den arnaud 110 der eigetlich floater ist, mit einem stahlvorfach zu fischen, bei mir schwebt dann der arnaud.


----------



## profifischer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Ich habe gerade den Sprengring von einem 61 Squirrel abgmacht und ich werde es heute Nachmittag einmal ohne Sprengring testen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## BeeJay (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Also soll ich die Ringe von den vWobblern abmachen und dann die Hyper 8 Karabiner direkt an die Öse des Wobblers machen?


Genau so fische ich meine Illexe. Der Sprengring ist quasi ein Mittel Zum Zweck, wenn der Wobbler direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden werden soll, was in Japan (keine Hechte) und den USA ganz normal ist (nur hier in Deutschland wird wegen der "Hechtgefahr" ständig auf dem Thema Stahlvorfach herumgeritten). 


profifischer schrieb:


> Schwebt der Wobbler dann?


Das kommt auf den Wobbler an. schwimmende Modelle sind z.B. an Stahl schwebend bis leicht sinkend (wenn auch oftmals sehr unschön Kopf voran).

Soll wirklich sehr langsam mit vielen Spinnstopps gefischt werden, kommt man bei schwebenden Modellen in der Regel nicht an dickerem Fluorocarbon (es sei betont: Barsch und Zander!) vorbei. 
Ist der Hecht der Zielfisch, ganz klar Titan oder Stahl - letzteres aber nicht unter 12kg Tragkraft. Der Hecht stört sich normalerweise auch kaum an "unnatürlich" absinkender/schwebender Beute, da er als "Futteropportunist" auch gerne mal halbtote/tote Beute nimmt. #6 

Auf die Debatte ob nun "Stahl oder nicht Stahl" lasse ich mich hier nicht ein, die Fronten sind schon zu verhärtet, zudem viele "schwarz-weiss" denkende Boardies von dem Irrglauben ausgehen, Stahl - egal in welcher Stärke - sei generell hechtsicher. #d 

Unter Umständen kann ein dickes FC Vorfach sogar sicherer als ein feines Stahlvorfach sein, das erfordert aber mehr als ein paar geschriebene, erklärende Zeilen. 

Die Wahl der korrekten Rute für Barsch & Zander ist dabei essentiell, sicher werden das keine 2,70m Ruten mit entsprechend hohen WG sein, wie sie die Stahl-Propagandisten in der Regel einsetzen. :q

Dass Wobbler an dicken FC-Vorfächern schlechter laufen würden ist auch absoluter Quark. Diese Meinung hat ein gewisser Gummihändler aus D. vor Jahren in Umlauf gebracht und seit dem wird diese These gebetsmühlenartig immer und immer wieder als Fakt zitiert. :q 

BeeJay

P.S.: Was mich innerlich immer wieder zum Kichern bringt, ist vor allem die hohe Schnittmenge zwischen, denjenigen Anglern, die generell auf Stahl bestehen "sobald Hechte im Wasser sind" und derer, die auf Japanwobbler insbes. Illex/Jackall nur mäßig Erfolg haben. 
Ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denkt...


----------



## Sarein (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Leute,  #h
Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch. Ich bin neu im "Wobbler-Geschäft" und suche ein passendes Produkt.
Ich hab es auf Hecht abgesehen...
Das Gewässer, in dem ich angel, ist sehr klar (Trinkwasserschutzgebiet) und ziemlich groß. Der Hecht ernährt sich hier hauptsächlich von Weißfischen aber auch von Barschen. Der Wobbler sollte nicht tiefer als 3m schwimmen.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tipp für mich (Typ, Dekor, usw...)? Wäre euch dankbar!


----------



## Sarein (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

...hab ich vergessen... Ich angel hier meistens im Sommer...


----------



## profifischer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@BeeJay
Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten, aber ich wollte hauptsächlich wissen, ob ich die Sprengringe guten Gewisses abmachen kann. Diese Frage hast du mit Ja beantwortet.
Fischt du alle Illexe so oder nur Twitchbaits?
mfg Manuel


----------



## BeeJay (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> ...aber ich wollte hauptsächlich wissen, ob ich die Sprengringe guten Gewisses abmachen kann.


Die Antwort war eher generell gehalten, sozusagen auch bezogen auf andere Posts in diesem Thread (siehe oben, Fluorocarobon usw.). 
Ich halte aber generell nichts von einfachen "ja" & "nein" Antworten. Es ist schon oft genug passiert, dass Leute gelesen haben "Sprengring kannste abmachen", aber den Hinweis, dass in dem Fall ein runder Karabiner zu verwenden ist, schlichtweg überlesen wurde. 

Es werden ja offenbar schon _ganze Posts_ zu einem Thema _überlesen_. *fg*


profifischer schrieb:


> Fischt du alle Illexe so oder nur Twitchbaits?


Ich bin in der Hauptsache Barsch- und Zanderangler und bevorzuge speziell die Wobblerangelei wann immer es möglich ist. 
Überall da, wo Vorfächer die Fische nicht stören und ich sinnvollerweise Titan verwenden kann, kommt letzteres auch an die Schnur. 

An Gewässern wie glasklaren Baggerseen usw., wo Stahl/Titan Barsch & Zander definitiv scheucht, oder wo ich alle Vorzüge der Japanwobbler ausreizen muss, immer FC. 
Dabei sei aber angemerkt, dass die Kombination aus Baitcasterrute, Rolle, Hauptschnur, Vorfach und Köder dabei 100%ig stimmen muss.

BeeJay

/Edit:


Sarein schrieb:


> Ich hab es auf Hecht abgesehen. Der Wobbler sollte nicht tiefer als 3m schwimmen.
> Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tipp für mich (Typ, Dekor, usw...)? Wäre euch dankbar!


Illex Arnaud 100/110F in Bone und NF Ayu. 
Beide vertragen auch ein Stahl- oder Titanvorfach, wenn man auf einen nicht zu schweren Wirbel bzw. Karabiner zurückgreift. Deren Flugeigenschaften sind auch sehr gut, auch für Stationärruten prima geeignet. #6

Tipp: Wenn mit vielen Hechten bis 60 cm zu rechnen ist, beim 110er Arnaud den Schwanzdrilling entfernen.





Die meisten Hechtchen hängen nämlich am vordersten Drilling und hauen sich beim Kopfschlagen dann den Schwanzdrilling gerne ins Auge. Ist mir Gott sei Dank noch nicht passiert, aber es gab schon einige "near misses".


----------



## tr1ck3d (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kannst du mir das mit dem Dropshop mal genauer erklären? Was ist da an deiner Zeichnung am Haken? Soll das ne Vorfachschlaufe oder der Köder sein?

MfG


----------



## Luc85 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Angeln die meisten hier im board eigentlich ausschliesslich mit den "Deep diving" versionen vom Cherry und Squirrel? Lese fast ausschliesslich das die DD versionen empfohlen werden ?!


----------



## profifischer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Luc85
Von den Cherrys habe ich leider keinen mehr bekommen, aber bei Chubby fische ich auch die DD-Versionen.
Bei den Squirrels fische ich, wenn es von der Wassertiefe möglich ist auch den DD-Squirrel.
Gründe: Bessere Kick-Back-Action, und bessere Twitching-Action
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Luc85 schrieb:


> Angeln die meisten hier im board eigentlich ausschliesslich mit den "Deep diving" versionen vom Cherry und Squirrel? Lese fast ausschliesslich das die DD versionen empfohlen werden ?!



Liegt wohl eher an den Gewässern der jeweiligen.
Bei mir sind die Gewässer nicht so tief, so dass ich z.B. den 76er Squirrel dem 79er meist vorziehe...


----------



## Dorschi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

|good:

Bei mir auch die erste Wahl!


----------



## BeeJay (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das mit dem Dropshop mal genauer erklären?


In Sachen Dropshot bitte hier  weiterlesen... 


Luc85 schrieb:


> Angeln die meisten hier im board eigentlich ausschliesslich mit den "Deep diving" versionen vom Cherry und Squirrel?


Das sieht nur so aus. Ich denke dass jeder zumindest auf dem Sektor Squirrel so ziemlich alle Größen in der Box hat. :q

Die DD-Versionen (speziell bei den schwimmenden Modellen Wie dem Cherry) werden nach meiner Erfahrung häufiger verwendet, weil sie einen größeres Tiefenspektrum abdecken und im Zweifelsfall in flacherem Wasser langsamer und/oder mit ausreichend Grundkontrakt präsentiert werden können. 

BeeJay


----------



## mightyeagle69 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

79er Squirrel immer wieder gern ;o))


----------



## maesox (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey,Petri zum Illex-Zander!!!!#6#6



Sach mal,wißt ihr wo man Ersatzschwänze für die 17er Freddy`s herbekommt ????;+;+;+;+


Ich meine,der Köder ist echt auf Hecht TOP...aber für das Geld mies verarbeitet!!!!!!:r:r



TL maesox


----------



## plattform7 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Sach mal,wißt ihr wo man Ersatzschwänze für die 17er Freddy`s herbekommt ????;+;+;+;+



Guckst Du hier


----------



## atze1 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kickifax was hier manche schreiben, der jenige der Illex fischt kann auch mit Wobblern fischen, nimm ein Illex und andere Wobbler und lass sie tanzen, also besser gesagt führe sie richtig dann weis man warum ein Illex sein Geld wert ist!


----------



## Pilkman (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



atze1 schrieb:


> ... der jenige der Illex fischt kann auch mit Wobblern fischen ...



Aaaahso. Also ungefähr so, als wenn jeder 18jährige Führerscheinneuling mit ´nem M3 unterm Hintern ein geübter Racer ist. Schon klar. :q

Sorry, aber das war ´ne Steilvorlage...


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

:m:m:m

Da gibbet eine Ganze Menge zu beachten!
Nimm Dir mal als unerfahrener einen Bonnie und hau den ins Wasser!
Ich garantiere Dir Schiffbruch beim Führen!


----------



## plattform7 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Nimm Dir mal als unerfahrener einen Bonnie und hau den ins Wasser!
> Ich garantiere Dir Schiffbruch beim Führen!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen... Nach nun mehrmaligem Einsatz und trotz ausführlichster Erläuterungen von Boardies habe ich es immer noch nicht drauf, den Bonnie richtig durch´s Wasser zu twitchen. Die Tuchfühlung ist einfach noch zu schlecht...

Da gehört sicherlich jede Menge Zeit und Erfahrung zu, diese Wobbler auch richtig einzusetzen. Bis dahin kann man jeden beliebigen durch´s Wasser jagen - die Chancen auf Erfolg sind dann gleich.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen... Nach nun mehrmaligem Einsatz und trotz ausführlichster Erläuterungen von Boardies habe ich es immer noch nicht drauf, den Bonnie richtig durch´s Wasser zu twitchen. Die Tuchfühlung ist einfach noch zu schlecht...


 
Das hört sich für mich aber sehr nach einer zu harten Rute an! Hatte das gleiche Problem mal beim Jerken mit einer zu harten Rute für 10cm-Jerkbaits.


----------



## schroe (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mit "Fühlen" ist´s beim Bonnie und besonders beim Mocassin nicht so weit her. Dafür sind sie zu leicht.
Neue Baits werfe ich immer erst auf Sichtweite und versuche sie in verschiedenen Stilen zu präsentieren (alles unter Sicht). Damit verbringe ich sicher die ein oder andere Stunde.
Beim Bonnie ist das allerdings nicht wirklich nötig, um zumindest zufriedenstellend damit zu präsentieren.
@PF7,
vielleicht ist dein Bonnie wirklich ein fehlerhaftes Produkt. Hast du Vergleichsmöglichkeiten?

@Börnie,
an der Rute liegts sicher nicht. Hand drauf.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> Mit "Fühlen" ist´s beim Bonnie und besonders beim Mocassin nicht so weit her. Dafür sind sie zu leicht.
> Neue Baits werfe ich immer erst auf Sichtweite und versuche sie in verschiedenen Stilen zu präsentieren (alles unter Sicht). Damit verbringe ich sicher die ein oder andere Stunde.
> Beim Bonnie ist das allerdings nicht wirklich nötig, um zumindest zufriedenstellend damit zu präsentieren.
> @PF7,
> ...


 
Welche hat er denn der liebe Eugen??

Der "Water Monitor" an der F4-66x mit Mono und auf Entfernung ist schon auch eine Herausforderung!! |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mit welchem Gerät fischt ihr dann den Water Monitor,wenn wir schon auf den kommen???

Habe den nämlich auch |rolleyes und bin der Meinung daß ich mit dem entsprechenden Gerät noch einiges aus ihm rauskitzeln kann!!


TL maesox


----------



## plattform7 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> @PF7,
> vielleicht ist dein Bonnie wirklich ein fehlerhaftes Produkt. Hast du Vergleichsmöglichkeiten?



Leider noch keine... Werde mir wohl einen zweiten zulegen müssen. Aber es sieht nicht danach aus, dass an dem etwas kaput sein könnte... Da bin ich selbstkritisch genug und denke, dass ich es einfach nicht drauf habe |rolleyes...

Das Problem ist, dass ich keinen permanenten Kontakt zu dem Köder halten kann. Er geht dann immer mit dem Popo unter´s Wasser. Wenn ich es jedoch schaffe, dann verhält sich der Bonnie nicht wie auf Jackall-Videos. Geschweige denn, dass ich das "klicken" höre. Ich überlege schon, ob es an der zu großen Dehnung der Spider Mono oder am Stahlvorfach liegen könnte #c... Aber wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass ich einfach noch mehr üben muss.

@börnie, maesox
Ist die hier an mehreren Stellen angesprochene Antares...
An der Rute kann es definitiv nicht liegen.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gerät fischt ihr dann den Water Monitor,wenn wir schon auf den kommen???
> TL maesox


 


burn77 schrieb:


> Der "Water Monitor" *an der F4-66x* mit Mono und auf Entfernung ist schon auch eine Herausforderung!! |rolleyes


 
= Megabass F4...


----------



## schroe (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Der "Water Monitor" an der F4-66x mit Mono und auf Entfernung ist schon auch eine Herausforderung!!


@Börnie
An der F4 ist er das, an der F3 auch und er bleibt es auch an der F2.
Wenn man mal durschaut hat, welcher Bewegungsablauf ihn wie zum "walken" verhilft, dann kann man ihn auch an, meinetwegen einer Blechpeitsche anbieten.
Eine kurze Rute ist hilfreich, eine Spitzenaktion erleichtert das "anstossen" (insbesondere beim Bonnie).
Das Einsaugen des Köders wird durch eine weiche Aktion begünstigt, der Anhieb eher nicht.
Optimal sind also zwei Ruten (Ironie).

Such doch nicht immer die Probleme im Material. Auch der stolz herausgeblasene Name *Megabass*, entbindet nicht vom Beherrschen der Technik (von welcher auch immer) und ebensowenig von der Kenntnis des Environments, bzw. der Gewohnheiten des Zielfisches.

@PF7,
eine Hilfe könnte sein, den Bonnie erstmal relativ schnell und gleichmäßig einzukurbeln. So schnell, das er wie eine Schlange an der Oberfläche gleitet und sich nicht um die eigene Achse dreht.
Wenn du die Geschwindigkeit ermittelt hast, wiederholst du das Ganze und wippst leicht und rhythmisch mit der Spitze dazu im Takt. Die Bahnen werden jetzt breiter der zurückgelegte Weg geringer.
Danach, wenn du den Rhythmus verinnerlicht hast, leg Pausen ein und variier die Intensiität des Rutewippens.
Dann sollte dein Bonnie in den gewünscht unregelmäßigen Bahnen attraktiv die Oberfläche durchfurchen.
Wenn ich jetzt nach der Schonzeit den Bonnie wieder anknüpfe, werde ich sicher auch zwei drei Würfe brauchen, um wieder das Verhältnis zwischen Rutenbewegung (in Abhängigkeit zur Entfernung) und Einholgeschwindigkeit ermitteln müssen.
Danach ist´s aber wieder ein Automatismus.

Wenn der Bonnie o.k. ist, keine Sorge. Wird, da bin ich mir sicher, noch hinhauen.

Fast vergessen.
Um grundsätzlich erstmal den Lauf ganz entspannt hinzukriegen, verwende einen Snap (die Illex (oder baugleiche) Dinger verkannten nicht so leicht, wie die Duolocks).
Direkt an die gelaserte Öse geknotete 30 oder 50lbs Hardmono mag der Bonnie nicht gerne (verlangt nach sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl im "Nachgeben" mit der Ruten). Wenn direkt, dann mit 25iger, 28iger. Verbietet sich natürlich bei vorkommenden Hechten.


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> = Megabass F4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## profifischer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Macht ihr beim Bonnie auch mal Pausen, oder walkd ihr ihn bis zum Ufer?
mfg Manuel


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich mache prinzipiell immer Pausen!!!!

TL maesox


----------



## plattform7 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@schroe

Danke für die erneuten Hinweise, eigentlich hattet ihr mir das ja schon so gut erklärt... Vielleicht besteht die Lösung wirklich darin, erstmal nur stur einzukurbeln #c Ich werde es probieren.

Bei mir kommen an allen Gewässern Hechte vor, deshalb ist Stahl bei mir Pflicht. Der Bonnie kommt an einen Snap von ThinkBig dran... Relativ dünndratig und rund...


----------



## McRip (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Welcher Wobbler ist eigentlich euer Lieblings-Illex? |kopfkrat

(Sprich: Wenn ihr nur einen hättet, welcher wäre das?)

Danke #6


----------



## profifischer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Squirrel SP 61 Wakasagi.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Illexfreak (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



McRip schrieb:


> Welcher Wobbler ist eigentlich euer Lieblings-Illex? |kopfkrat
> 
> (Sprich: Wenn ihr nur einen hättet, welcher wäre das?)
> 
> Danke #6


 
Gaanz klar: Arnaud 110 in HL Crown. 

der ist bei mir so zerbissen das man die farbe (gelber rücken und körper weisser bauch roter kopf) kaum noch erkennt. die ist übrigens nur noch schwer zu bekommen, keine ahnung warum die farbe ist teuflisch fängig!#6


----------



## Illexfreak (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Squirrel SP 61 Wakasagi.
> mfg Manuel


 
den man bei dir links ja ganz schön erkennen kann.


----------



## profifischer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Illexfreak
Hast du ein Foto von einem Arnaud in der Farbe HL Crown?
Die 61er Squirrels haben mir sogar schon Nerflinge gebracht.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Screwi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> @Illexfreak
> Hast du ein Foto von einem Arnaud in der Farbe HL Crown?
> Die 61er Squirrels haben mir sogar schon Nerflinge gebracht.
> mfg Manuel


bin zwar nicht der Illexfreak, aber das bild hier trotzdem


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auch der stolz herausgeblasene Name *Megabass*, entbindet nicht vom Beherrschen der Technik ...


 
Entschuldige! Werde mich zukünftig zurücknehmen!



schroe schrieb:


> @Börnie
> An der F4 ist er das, an der F3 auch und er bleibt es auch an der F2.
> Wenn man mal durschaut hat, welcher Bewegungsablauf ihn wie zum "walken" verhilft, dann kann man ihn auch an, meinetwegen einer Blechpeitsche anbieten....


 
Na, dann bin ich ja froh dass es sogar bei der _von mir verwendeten Rute_ (besser?)klappt.


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



McRip schrieb:


> Welcher Wobbler ist eigentlich euer Lieblings-Illex? |kopfkrat
> 
> (Sprich: Wenn ihr nur einen hättet, welcher wäre das?)
> 
> Danke #6


 




Ganz klar bis jetzt der Arnaud 110F Firetiger!!!!

Auch wenn bei uns normal kein Hecht mehr auf ein Firetiger-Model beisst,schlägt dieser eine ein wie eine Bombe..auch heute noch!! Für mich eigendlich der absolute Wahnsinn!!!



TL maesox


----------



## sa-s (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> @Börnie
> 
> 
> Direkt an die gelaserte Öse geknotete 30 oder 50lbs Hardmono mag der Bonnie nicht gerne




hallo schroe,

möchte mal feines 7*7 direkt an der öse anknoten. welchen schlichten knoten sollte ich knüpfen?

wenn der bonnie bei dir optimal läuft, wie breit sind seine bahnen?

schönes wochenende und dicke fische

sepp


----------



## schroe (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Sepp,

das kann ich nur schätzen. Weiter draussen, mit langen Zügen gefischt, zwischen 25 und 30cm, vielleicht 50cm?!
Vielleicht hat BeeJay noch eine konkreter geschätzte Erinnerung.
Bonnie128, 95, Monitor und Mocassin waren jedenfalls bei unserem "Rutenvergleichsfischen" u.a. die "Testparameter".

Ich verwende normalerweise 7x7, zusammen mit einem angekrimpten Illex Snap.
Stahl knoten ist nicht so mein Ding.
Direkt an Mono nur, wenn ich sie in der Strömung auf Rapfen/Döbel einsetze.
Das Verwenden von Snaps macht den Bonnie um die Hochachse etwas unberechenbarer. Das direkte anbinden erschwert die seitlichen Gleitbahnen.


----------



## sa-s (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hi schroe,

das dürfte bei mir auch hinkommen, jedoch leide ich grobmotoriker einfach zu sehr am kurzen handle der steez.

ein zumindest gleichmässiges walking the dog wird noch stark durch spastische ausschläge verunziert.

das mit dem snap ist auch wieder logisch, hat er einfach mehr spiel.

habe mir nur gedacht, dass man mit einem straff sitzenden knoten die laserungen der öse nutzen und damit auf die lauftiefe ggf. einfluss haben könnte.

naja, werds mal testen und berichten.

sepp


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich fische ja sehr sehr gerne mit Pencilsticks auf Rapfen.

Folgende Jackall Bros / Illex Produkte besitze ich.

Bonnie 95
Water Monitor 
Water Mocasin
Mudsucker

Mit dem Bonnie und dem Monitor habe ich noch nie gefangen (aber auch wenig geangelt).
Der Mudsucker bringt immer seine Rapfen. Oft ertappe ich mich beim reinnudeln das ich die Rute zu hoch hab, sobald ich dann die Rute runterdrücke erfolgt meist ein Biss!
Beim Mocasin strenge ich mich überhaupt nicht an irgend eine Bahn hin zukriegen. Den muß man einfach nur mit diversen Einholgeschwindikeiten einkurbeln, das scheint bei den Rapfen schon den Schnappreflex auszulösen.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich beim Monitor und dem Bonnie mehr anstrengen, aber wenn es mit dem Mocasin und dem  Mudsucker so einfach geht...


----------



## BeeJay (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> Weiter draussen, mit langen Zügen gefischt, zwischen 25 und 30cm, vielleicht 50cm?!
> Vielleicht hat BeeJay noch eine konkreter geschätzte Erinnerung.


Wenn es nicht gerade der 128er ist, sollten 20-25cm hinkommen. Breitere Bahnen sind mit einem 128er möglich, aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert - zu bewegliche Ziele sind auch für einen Fisch schwer zu "treffen". 

Ein gleichmäßiger und seitlich nicht zu ausladender Lauf kann also auch die Bissausbeute steigern. Der Köder ist für den Räuber besser eischätzbar, als wenn er unregelmäßig von links nach rechts hüpft.
Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, z.B. den Bonnie ab und zu auch einmal etwas unregelmäßiger zu führen. Speziell wenn man ein Hindernis angeworfen hat, kann es was bringen 3-6 Schläge mit entsprechenden Ruhephasen dazwischen einzustreuen, ohne dabei viel Schnur einzuholen. Das kann die Räuber aus der Deckung locken.

Man muss immer etwas experimentieren, welcher "Stil" gerade gefragt ist. 


sa-s schrieb:


> habe mir nur gedacht, dass man mit einem straff sitzenden knoten die laserungen der öse nutzen und damit auf die lauftiefe ggf. einfluss haben könnte.


Das mag etwas bringen, aber speziell bei den leichten Mocassins ist das eher kontraproduktiv.
Ich schließe mich da Schroe's Meinung an - einen leichten, runden Karabiner und die Sache passt. :m

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Wenn es nicht gerade der 128er ist, sollten 20-25cm hinkommen. Breitere Bahnen sind mit einem 128er möglich, aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert - zu bewegliche Ziele sind auch für einen Fisch schwer zu "treffen".



Oha,
da habe ich mich wohl deutlich verschätzt. Nehme ihn gleich nochmal mit und übe.|kopfkrat
Der 128iger läuft weitere Bahnen?

Werde auch nochmal experimentieren müssen, damit ich die "Gleichförmigkeit" aus meinem Stil beseitige.:q

Dachte schon fast, das Bait würde ich beherrschen.|kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Dann muß ich meinen Monitor einfach nochmal intensiv laufen lassen und dabei auf gewisse "Kleinigkeiten"achten!


Der sieht so genial aus...da muß doch was gehen!!!!#c




TL maesox


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

baits beherrschen tut der der fängt:q


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

p.s. alos ich bin das nicht.....bonnie liegt noch ungebraucht im Keller rum


----------



## schroe (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> baits beherrschen tut der der fängt



Oha,
der nächste trockene Schlag in "Gemächt".:q

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass wir hier keine geeigneten Gewässer fürs Oberflächenfischen haben und somit meine Erfahrungswerte (wenn man es so nennen will) als rudimentär zu bewerten sind.|kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

stimmt Rainer!!

oder wer fängt hat recht#6

.......gut daß es hier kein Frasenschwein gibt:q

maesox


----------



## bissfieber (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hi, wenn ihr mit dem *DD Deep Diver Arnaud 100 Suspending* fischt. Welche Farbe benutzt ihr dann... bzw. welche ist eurer Meinung nach die fängigste???


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kommt auf die Wasserfärbung an!!

eine von denen: GreenSquach,Mat Tiger,Ayu,Shine Katana


----------



## bissfieber (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

das wasser wird so mittel klar bis leicht trübe sein, denk ich mal.


----------



## schroe (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

So, 
habe mir den 95iger eben nochmal aktiv (durch angeln) ins Gedächtnis gebracht.
Die Bahnen messen etwa 20cm im Fliesswasser.


----------



## Illexfreak (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Foxfisher schrieb:


> hi, wenn ihr mit dem *DD Deep Diver Arnaud 100 Suspending* fischt. Welche Farbe benutzt ihr dann... bzw. welche ist eurer Meinung nach die fängigste???


 
Mat Tiger, Ayu oder HL Crown:vik:

was meinste für was das DD im namen steht?



Ich hab zuhause den Water Monitor und bekomm so bahnen um die 15cm hin...
bonnie hab ich nicht, aber auf der dvd von Illex sieht man ganz gut wie breit seine bahnen sein müssen...


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



schroe schrieb:


> Oha,
> der nächste trockene Schlag in "Gemächt".:q
> 
> Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass wir hier keine geeigneten Gewässer fürs Oberflächenfischen haben und somit meine Erfahrungswerte (wenn man es so nennen will) als rudimentär zu bewerten sind.|kopfkrat


 

dann bring ihn nächste Woche mit.....die rapfen toben gerade bei uns#6
heute mittag nahm ein ü 80er meinen 12er Kippershad an der 45er VHf was ein spektakel:vik:


----------



## McRip (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



McRip schrieb:


> Welcher Wobbler ist eigentlich euer Lieblings-Illex? |kopfkrat
> 
> (Sprich: Wenn ihr nur einen hättet, welcher wäre das?)
> 
> Danke #6



Danke, habe mich für den Arnaud 110 entschieden. #h

Der kleine Squirrel ist mir etwas zu leicht. |rolleyes


----------



## Mike85 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hab da mal ne kurze Frage...der Freddy Cat Walk 125...ich hab ihn in sinkender Ausführung und auf der Verpackung stand Tauchtiefe 0,8-1,5m....geht das Teil auch wirklich nur bis dahin runter oder sinkt er ganz zu Boden?? *blödfrag#d


----------



## D.ner (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mhm ne, der sinkt dann schon zu grund..


----------



## atze1 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Aaaahso. Also ungefähr so, als wenn jeder 18jährige Führerscheinneuling mit ´nem M3 unterm Hintern ein geübter Racer ist. Schon klar. :q
> 
> Sorry, aber das war ´ne Steilvorlage...



man sieht du hast es nicht verstanden, vieleicht 2 * lesen #q


----------



## Mike85 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@D.ner

wofür geben die dann ne Lauftiefe an???


----------



## D.ner (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

gute Frage...vermutlich wird sich der Köder etwa in der angegebenen Tiefe aufhalten wenn du von Anfang an in angebrachtem Tempo einholst...wenn du eben immer Stops machst sinkt der Köder noch tiefer oder auch zum Grund.


----------



## schroe (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> dann bring ihn nächste Woche mit.....die rapfen toben gerade bei uns



Hi Rainer,
das hört sich gut an.
Hier fängt man zwar auch den ein oder anderen Ü80, die letzten mit einer 1-7gr, 180cm Rute und 018,5er Mono, direkt aus der Strömung (Drillzeit umbei 3-5min), aber eure Rapfen scheinen um X-Dimensionen kampfstärker zu sein (siehe R-Ranger), wenn man 60gr WG Gerät zum Bezwingen benötigt.
(Glaub ich zwar nicht,.....lass mich da aber mal überraschen):m

An Geflochtener und Hechtgerät machen unsere "Schwachstruller" aber auch mehr tanz (Druck scheint Gegendruck zu provozieren|supergri).


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

na ne Alain Fuolon#6, schätze mal die wars, bändigt schon so etliches, man muss sich nur Zeit lassen und den Drill auch etwas geniessen, an überdimensioniertem gerät macht ja gar nix Spaß#d


----------



## BeeJay (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Mike85 schrieb:


> ...wofür geben die dann ne Lauftiefe an???


Damit ein Kunstköder "läuft", braucht er ein gewisses Maß an Anströmung und/oder Impuls durch Zupfer oder Schläge. Bleiben wir der Einfachheit halber beim gleichmäßigen Einkurbeln, da das Prinzip sinngemäß auch für den Fall des Jerkens und Twitchens gilt. 
Für das Köderspiel ist die Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit (horizontal) des Köders maßgeblich, Vertikalkomponenten stören in viele Fällen nur, da wir hier ja nicht mit Zockern und Pilkern fischen. 

Schauen wir uns die Geschwindigkeitsaufteilung an, die ein Köder in den einzelnen Wassertiefen besitzt:





Der rote Pfeil (V) beschreibt hier die Einholgeschwindigkeit der Schnur und sei in beiden Fällen gleich.
Der Grüne Pfeil (VH, waagrecht) ist die für das Köderspiel nützliche, der blaue Pfeil (VS, senkrecht) die bei Wobblern, Jerks und Twitchbaits eher störende Komponente, da sie den Köder immer in Richtung Oberfläche ziehen will und auch für den (teilweisen) Verlust des Köderspiels sorgt. 

Was man sehr deutlich sehen kann ist, dass je tiefer sich der Köder in Relation zum Angler befindet, die "gute" Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit sinkt, während die "schlechte" in Aufwärtsrichtung zunimmt. 
Im Extremfall (Köder sehr tief) sinkt die Horizontalgschwindigkeit zugunsten der Vertikalkomponente so stark ab, dass sich der Köder trotz gleichbleibender Einholgeschwindigkeit in Richtung Wasseroberfläche bewegen wird und gleichzeitig immer weiter sein Köderspiel verliert. 
(Erinnerung: wir reden immernoch von Sinkwobblern, keinen Tiefläufern!)

...und es kommt noch schlimmer:
Die Hauptschnur zeigt in der Realität niemals geradlinig auf den Köder, sondern beschreibt im Wasser durch das Absinken stets einen Bogen (gestrichelte Linie, nur im linken Bild eingezeichnet). Je dicker die Hauptschnur, desto größer der Bogen und umso näher rückt die "mit Köderspiel" erreichbare Tiefe in Richtung Wasseroberfläche. In Wirklichkeit müsste der rote Pfeil nämlich in Richtung des gestrichelten Bogens zeigen, wodurch die nützliche Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit im Endeffekt noch kleiner wäre. |rolleyes

Spätestens jetzt sollte klar sein, warum auch sinkende Köder unterhalb einer gewissen Tiefe ihre "designten" Laufeigenschaften verlieren. Natürlich sinken sie während Einholpausen in größere Tiefen, aber dann hat das Fischen eher den Charakter des Jiggens und das Köderspiel ist gleich null. :m

P.S.: Sorry für die "Quick'n'Dirty"-Zeichnung. :q



schroe schrieb:


> ...eure Rapfen scheinen um X-Dimensionen kampfstärker zu sein, wenn man 60gr WG Gerät zum Bezwingen benötigt.


Wer für einen 80er Rapfen in der Rheinströmung länger als 5 Minuten braucht, sollte sich wirklich Gedanken über Material und Drilltechnik machen. 


schroe schrieb:


> (Glaub ich zwar nicht,.....lass mich da aber mal überraschen):m


Da glaubst du richtig.


schroe schrieb:


> Druck scheint Gegendruck zu provozieren|supergri.


genau das isses, aber Psssssssst, das muss unter uns bleiben! :q

BeeJay


----------



## plattform7 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> P.S.: Sorry für die "Quick'n'Dirty"-Zeichnung. :q



|bla: ...  |supergri

Hasste wieder Mal sehr schön erklärt, BeeJay #6


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



plattform7 schrieb:


> |bla: ...  |supergri
> 
> Hasste wieder Mal sehr schön erklärt, BeeJay #6



Kann mich nur anschließen! #6
Prof. BeeJay rulez!


----------



## BeeJay (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Prof. BeeJay rulez!


Dankeschön, aber einen Professortitel braucht man dafür wirklich nicht, das ist Schulphysik 7./8. Klasse. :q

Hauptsache ihr könnt mit der Antwort etwas anfangen. 

BeeJay

P.S.: Beim Nachhilfeunterricht tauchte damals seitens der Schüler immer wieder *die* zentrale Frage in Bezug auf Physik, Chemie und Mathe auf: 

_Wozu brauche ich diesen Schei** im täglichen Leben?!?_.​
...dafür zum Beispiel. :vik:


----------



## Mike85 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also super erklärt...wirklich Herr Doktor....aber "so" genau wollt ichs garnicht wissen...:m


----------



## BeeJay (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Mike85 schrieb:


> ber "so" genau wollt ichs garnicht wissen...:m


Das war mir schon klar. 

Ich hätte auch schreiben können: "Wenn du sie in größerer Tiefe fischst, laufen sie schei***." :q

/Offtopic an:
Ich denke, es gab schon einige Leute, die das näher interessiert. Dein Post war eher der Aufhänger und ich da ich sowieso warten musste, bis meine Lasagne fertiggebacken ist, wollte ich die Zeit möglichst sinnvoll nutzen. 
/Offtopic aus.

BeeJay


----------



## profifischer (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Gestern haber ich mir einen Cherry gekauft. Ist der wirklich so geil, wie es schon oft geschrieben wurde?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Illexfreak (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

naja er ist halt ein crankbait, hat kaum hänger, aber extrem fängig hab ich ihn noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen.

Nachfolgend ein paar Beobachtungen, die mir gerade so einfallen....

Habe letztens wieder bemerkt, dass es bei manchen Modellen (z.B. RS 150) zwingend erforderlich ist, den Sprengring bei der Verwendung eines DuoLocks/Wirbels zu entfernen. Und zwar nicht nur wegen der von Illex selbst dokumentierten Gefahr des Verkantens sondern wegen den Laufeigenschaften.

So kann es abhängig von der Größe der Öse und der Lauftiefe des Köders dazu kommen, dass der Wobbler garnicht mehr richtig läuft. Dies begründet sich darin, dass der DuoLock aufgrund des dazwischengeschalteten Sprengringes nicht horizontal sondern vertikal angebracht ist. Dadurch kann es dazu kommen, dass während des Einholens des Köders der untere Bogen des vertikal angebrachten Snaps auf der Tauchschaufel aufliegt und dann unkoordiniert hin und her klappt.

Je grösser der Snap, je kleiner die Einhängeöse des Wobblers und je geringer die Tauchtiefe des selbigen, desto grösser ist die Gefahr.

Dies alles trifft natürlich nur zu, wenn die Öse direkt in die Tauchschaufel integriert ist (z.B. RS150, - z.B. nicht (normaler)Cherry)! |rolleyes

Zwingend erforderlich ist der Sprengring natürlich, wenn die Schnur (Mono) direkt am Köder angeknotet werden soll. Ein direkt ohne Sprengring angeknoteter Cherry-Flachläufer läuft garnicht richtig...

Und Vorsicht bei Modellen die eine ziemlich kleine Einhängeöse haben, die zusätzlich noch etwas in der Tauchschaufel versenkt ist. Da kann man sich ohne Sprengring so richtig schön am Wasser ärgern, wenn man den Snap nicht durchgekommt (z.B. 61er Squirrel)! :m

Ein bewegliches Element (Sprengring oder Snap) ist für den Lauf des Wobblers zwingend erforderlich. Bei manchen Modellen schaden auch beide gleichzeitig nicht - wobei dies natürlich wieder zu Lasten der Suspending-Eigenschaften geht! |rolleyes

Übrigens: Mir scheint es so, als ob bei der Entwicklung von Megabass-Wobblern und deren Suspending-Eigenschaften mehr an die eventuelle Verwendung von Snaps(+Stahl) gedacht wurde. Diese vertragen es nach meinen Erfahrungen wesentlich besser als die Modelle von Illex/Jackall und verharren viel eher in der Horizontalen.


----------



## taxel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und Vorsicht bei Modellen die eine ziemlich kleine Einhängeöse haben, die zusätzlich noch etwas in der Tauchschaufel versenkt ist. Da kann man sich ohne Sprengring so richtig schön am Wasser ärgern, wenn man den Snap nicht durchgekommt (z.B. 61er Squirrel)! :m



Hi Burn, 

das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Ich war dann sogar beim Händler und wollte den kaputten 61-iger umtauschen. Nur waren die anderen genau so. Der Händler hat ihn mir trotzdem getauscht.#h

Seit dem lasse ich alle Sprengringe dran. Das Problem mit den verkannteten Snaps hatte ich noch nicht, weil ich sehr kleine Snaps verwende (früher Illex Hyper 8, jetzt Jackson SNAP STL 1). In Verbindung mit Flexonit 4 kg bleiben ausreichende Schwebeigenschaften erhalten.

Ein anderes Problem ist IMO, dass ein Sprengring bei dünnern Snaps oder Schnüren durchrutschen kann. So ein Jackson Snap hatte sich da schon mal auf den Weg gemacht und war kurz vor dem auskuppeln. Das ist aber ein bauartbedingtes Problem von Sprengringen (weswegen ich die Verbindung Sprengring - Schnur bzw. Snap früher auch als "vaux pas" und nicht als Japan-Hightech angesehen hätte #c)

Weiß jemand, wieso die Japaner eigentlich keine Rapalaknoten verwenden? Die sollten doch dann ausreichend Spiel lassen? ;+



burn77 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mir scheint es so, als ob bei der Entwicklung von Megabass-Wobblern und deren Suspending-Eigenschaften mehr an die eventuelle Verwendung von Snaps(+Stahl) gedacht wurde. Diese vertragen es nach meinen Erfahrungen wesentlich besser als die Modelle von Illex/Jackall und verharren viel eher in der Horizontalen.



Das scheint mir beim Lucky Craft Live Pointer in 80 und 95 mm auch so zu sein. Der schwebt schon fast göttlich 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



taxel schrieb:


> Das scheint mir beim Lucky Craft Live Pointer in 80 und 95 mm auch so zu sein. Der schwebt schon fast göttlich


 
Hab´s erst dieses Wochenende bei meinem B´Freeze Air Slash auch bemerkt! #6Dem machen Snap und Stahl wirklich garnichts - der steht trotzdem schön waagerecht im Wasser.


----------



## taxel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi Burn,

da stand letztens irgenwo das der B´Freeze Air Slash die Modellbezeichnung für den japanischen Markt ist und Live Pointer die für den amerikanischen / europäischen Markt.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Burn,
> 
> da stand letztens irgenwo das der B´Freeze Air Slash die Modellbezeichnung für den japanischen Markt ist und Live Pointer die für den amerikanischen / europäischen Markt.


 
Mag sein. Gibts denn Live Pointer denn auch mit "Puschel"? |rolleyes
Im Vergleich zu den gleichwertigen Illex-Modellen ist er halt ziemlich leicht und dezent im Lauf (mehr der "Schlängler").


----------



## taxel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja. Der hat die selben weisen Federn am Schwanzdrilling. Kostet aber annährend das doppelte im deutschen Fachhandel.

Axel


----------



## BeeJay (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den gleichwertigen Illex-Modellen ist er halt ziemlich leicht und dezent im Lauf (mehr der "Schlängler").


"Dezent" - das hast du jetzt aber schön ausgedrückt. 
Rainer und ich haben den Flachläufer (Japanmodell) am Rhein getestet - das Ding konnte nicht wirklich überzeugen (Rainer hat das sogar noch etwas drastischer ausgedrückt :q :m). 

Nach einem Jahr Wobblertesterei bin ich generell der Meinung, dass Lucky Craft im Vergleich zu Jackall, Imakatsu oder Jackall nicht so gut abschneidet. Speziell an Gewässern bzw. zu Zeiten, wo man für einen Biss mehr als nur einmal in die Trickkiste greifen muss haben LCs vergleichsweise schlecht abgeschnitten. Ich habe sie mittlerweile alle aus meiner Wobblersammlung verbannt. Das Geld kann man (meiner Meinung nach) in andere Wobbler "fängiger" investieren. :q

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> "Dezent" - das hast du jetzt aber schön ausgedrückt.
> Rainer und ich haben den Flachläufer (Japanmodell) am Rhein getestet - das Ding konnte nicht wirklich überzeugen (Rainer hat das sogar noch etwas drastischer ausgedrückt :q :m).
> 
> Nach einem Jahr Wobblertesterei bin ich generell der Meinung, dass Lucky Craft *im Vergleich zu Jackall, Imakatsu oder Jackall* nicht so gut abschneidet. Speziell an Gewässern bzw. zu Zeiten, wo man für einen Biss mehr als nur einmal in die Trickkiste greifen muss haben LCs vergleichsweise schlecht abgeschnitten. Ich habe sie mittlerweile alle aus meiner Wobblersammlung verbannt. Das Geld kann man (meiner Meinung nach) in andere Wobbler "fängiger" investieren. :q
> ...


 
Hi BeeJay,

findest Du Jackall doppelt gut oder meinst evtl. MB? |rolleyes
Ich drifte momentan ein wenig von Jackall richtung MB ab...


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

meine Ausdrucksweis über die von mir getestet LC war:
die sind voll *******!!!
vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd den Plstikstäben Leben einzuhauchen, ohne Flachs da ist mir ein jackall, MB wesentlich lieber.!!!!!!


----------



## BeeJay (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> findest Du Jackall doppelt gut oder meinst evtl. MB? |rolleyes


Äh, *lach*, ja ich meinte natürlich Megabass. Man sollte einfach nicht drei Gedanken gleichzeitig "bearbeiten". :q

Ich würde die Sache mit der Köderwahl nicht so sehr an der Marke festmachen. Man findet am Wasser immer bestimmte "unabänderliche Randbedingungen" vor, die die Köderwahl von vorne herein stark einschränken. 
Das kann die Wassertiefe, Hindernisse wie Holz, Steinschüttungen oder Kraut oder die von den Räubern bevorzugte Futterfischgröße sein. Nicht zuletzt muss der Köder ja in das Beuteschema passen oder einen entsprechend hohen "Nerv"-Faktor haben um den Räuber zuschlagen zu lassen. 

Ich suche also immer einen Köder, der diesen Anforderungen gerecht wird. Muss ich mit (Stahl)/Titan fischen, greife ich in vielen Fällen zu Megabass. Will ich langsam fischen z.B. die Jackalls. 

Viele Wobbler der einzelnen Marken sehen zwar äußerlich ziemlich ähnlich aus, zeigen aber deutliche Unterschiede im Laufverhalten bzw. in deren Präsentationsmöglichkeiten. Insofern ergänzen sich die einzelnen Wobblermarken durch ihre Modelle mehr, als sie sich gegenseitig Konkurrenz machen. Für nahezu jede Situation gibt es somit den passenden Köder. #6

Jeder muss sich selbst eine Meinung dazu bilden. An "meinen" Gewässern - (Alt)Rhein, Neckar, Tongruben und diversen Kies-Baggerseen - kam ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass der - nennen wir es mal "Jokerfaktor" - bei LC längst nicht so hoch wie bei anderen Marken ist. |kopfkrat
Wenn es "beißt", fängt nahezu jeder Köder, aber sollten die Bedingungen schwierig werden...

Ich bin jedenfalls kein "Illex-", "Megabass-", "Imakatsu-",..., "Lucky Craft"-Angler, sondern benutze möglichst immer genau *den* Köder, der meiner Erfahrung nach am besten zur jeweiligen Situation passt. 
Oft genug steht auch Rapala, Bomber, Storm, Salmo usw. auf meinen Ködern, die ich mit genauso hohem Vertrauen fische, wie das Japanzeugs. 

Kein Grund also, sich bei der Benutzung von Nicht-Japanködern eine Papiertüte mit zwei Gucklöchern über den Kopf zu ziehen. 

BeeJay

/Edit:





rainer1962 schrieb:


> meine Ausdrucksweis über die von mir getestet LC war:
> die sind voll *******!!!


:q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> meine Ausdrucksweis über die von mir getestet LC war:
> die sind voll *******!!!
> vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd den Plstikstäben Leben einzuhauchen, ohne Flachs da ist mir ein jackall, MB wesentlich lieber.!!!!!!


 
Das wissen wir alle, dass Deine Ausdrucksweise nicht so fein ist wie die von Thorsten! :m
Wahrscheinlich hast wieder die kleinen/feinen Luckys mit Deinen dicken VHF-Peitschen gefischt... da klappt das natürlich nicht so gut! |supergri



BeeJay schrieb:


> Äh, *lach*, ja ich meinte natürlich Megabass. Man sollte einfach nicht drei Gedanken gleichzeitig "bearbeiten". :q
> 
> Ich würde die Sache mit der Köderwahl nicht so sehr an der Marke festmachen. Man findet am Wasser immer bestimmte "unabänderliche Randbedingungen" vor, die die Köderwahl von vorne herein stark einschränken.
> Das kann die Wassertiefe, Hindernisse wie Holz, Steinschüttungen oder Kraut oder die von den Räubern bevorzugte Futterfischgröße sein. Nicht zuletzt muss der Köder ja in das Beuteschema passen oder einen entsprechend hohen "Nerv"-Faktor haben um den Räuber zuschlagen zu lassen.
> ...


 
Mich wundert ein wenig, dass ich sehr selben was von Ever green hör! Da hab ich auch ein paar feine Wobbis!

Prinzipiell bin ich aber garnicht so der "Alle-Wobbler-dieser-Welt-Tester". Hab mich bzw. will mich auf ein paar wenige Wobbler in bestimmten Farben einschießen, die an MEINEN Gewässern bei bestimmten Bedingungen top sind.
Gesetzt sind bislang nur ein paar...ganz oben mit dabei aber immer noch mein Liebling, das 76er Eichhorn!! #6


----------



## BeeJay (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich aber garnicht so der "Alle-Wobbler-dieser-Welt-Tester".


Kauf' mal über 4-5 Jahre geeignete Wobbler verschiedener Marken zusammen, dann hast Du einen gesunden Querschnitt für "alle Lebenslagen".

...und "alle Wobbler(typen) dieser Welt" ist sowieso Quark, das ist das gleiche Problem, als würde man versuchen das Internet zu backuppen. :q

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> =burn77;1609518]Das wissen wir alle, dass Deine Ausdrucksweise nicht so fein ist wie die von Thorsten! :m
> Wahrscheinlich hast wieder die kleinen/feinen Luckys mit Deinen dicken VHF-Peitschen gefischt... da klappt das natürlich nicht so gut! |supergri


 
ja irgend ein Bayer hat mir erzählt, die Blechpeitsche wäre voll prädistiniert für solche Teile
also ich denk mir was ein Bayer so sagt muss ja wohl stimmen und habe die Teile mit der 120er VT gefischt aber irgendwie tun mir Abends die Arme weh und zum laufen bekomm ich die auchnet#q:c
jetzt kommt der gleiche Bayer und erzählz mir ich soll die nicht mit den fetten Harrisons fischen ....
na was denn nu????#c#6


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja irgend ein Bayer hat mir erzählt, die Blechpeitsche wäre voll prädistiniert für solche Teile
> also ich denk mir was ein Bayer so sagt muss ja wohl stimmen und habe die Teile mit der 120er VT gefischt aber irgendwie tun mir Abends die Arme weh und zum laufen bekomm ich die auchnet#q:c
> jetzt kommt der gleiche Bayer und erzählz mir ich soll die nicht mit den fetten Harrisons fischen ....
> na was denn nu????#c#6



Also den Bayern kann man ja generell nix glauben! Und der eine den Du meinst, von dem hab ich auch schon gehört....muß voll der Trottel ohne Ahnung sein!! #d


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Also den Bayern kann man ja generell nix glauben! Und der eine den Du meinst, von dem hab ich auch schon gehört....muß voll der Trottel ohne Ahnung sein!! #d


 

|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Kauf' mal über 4-5 Jahre geeignete Wobbler verschiedener Marken zusammen, dann hast Du einen gesunden Querschnitt für "alle Lebenslagen".



Hoffe nicht, dass das mit den Test-Wobbler-Käufen die nächsten Jahre so weitergeht - sonst muss ich noch nen zweiten Keller anmieten!! |rolleyes
Hab immer noch die mahnenden Worte (in Verbindung mit Bildern vieler ungefischter Wobbler) von Meridian in den Ohren, dass ich mich nicht so sehr "verführen" lassen soll!!


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> na was denn nu????#c#6


 

Jede Rute durchprobieren #6. 

Aber sag dann bescheid, wie lange du dafür gebraucht hat bei wievielen Testruten.


----------



## Der Raubfischmann (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich bin mit den illex wobblern sehr zufrieden.die kann ich nur empfehlen.ich fisch sie immer an meiner sic zander rute mit recht dünner schnur =)


----------



## BeeJay (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hoffe nicht, dass das mit den Test-Wobbler-Käufen die nächsten Jahre so weitergeht - sonst muss ich noch nen zweiten Keller anmieten!


Du sollst ja auch nicht 20 Wobbler pro Woche kaufen. 

Immer erst die vorhandenen Modelle ausgiebig testen, erst danach neue nachkaufen. 

Dass man im ersten Jahr meist viel (zu viel) kauft, ist *fast* normal und solange man dabei nach Plan vorgeht, auf seinen finanziellen Rahmen und einen guten Querschnitt von Flachläufern, Tiefläufern und Vibrationsködern achtet, bleibt alles im grünen Bereich. :q

Das eigentliche Problem wurde schon mehrfach angesprochen. Die Köderhersteller in Japan wechseln ständig die Dekore (schau dir mal an, wie viele Varianten es alleine von der Farbe "AYU" gibt), Serien laufen aus bzw. gewisse Zwischenhändler nehmen gute Ködersorten einfach aus dem Programm... #d

Das traurige an der Sache ist, dass sich weder Zwischenhändler noch Fachhändler die Köder auf Lager legen wollen. 
Was das bedeutet kennt jeder. Man lässt ausgerechnet mitten in der Saison einen fängigen Wobbler hängen, kann aber letztendlich keinen weiteren dieser Sorte und Farbe nachkaufen weil das Teil weder beim Fach- noch beim Zwischenhändler lieferbar, bzw. die ganze Serie nicht mehr erhältlich ist. |uhoh:

Will man auf eine bestimmte Auswahl *seiner* "100%-Erfolgswobbler" nicht verzichten, bleibt einem als Kunden nichts anderes übrig, selbst eine gewisse "Privat-Lagerhaltung" zu betreiben, bzw. sich rechtzeitig nach adäquatem Ersatz in Japan umzusehen. 

Ich habe von besonders fängigen Modellen, die mir an meinen Gewässern auch unter ungünstigen Bedingungen viele gute Fische beschert haben noch mindestens ein weiteres Exemplar auf Lager liegen (meist sogar zwei oder drei). 

_:q Spare mit der Zeit, dann hast du in der Not. :q
_​


burn77 schrieb:


> Hab immer noch die mahnenden Worte von Meridian in den Ohren, dass ich mich nicht so sehr "verführen" lassen soll!!


Basti hat die Dinger aber auch wirklich mehr "gesammelt" als gefischt. :q

Wenn dir beim Begutachten eines Wobblers nicht spontan mindestens fünf Angelplätze oder -strecken einfallen, an denen das Ding in Sachen Lauftiefe, Beuteschema, usw. 100%ig geeignet ist, kaufe ihn nicht. 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst ja auch nicht 20 Wobbler pro Woche kaufen.


Wenn es aber so viel Spass macht!!



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Immer erst die vorhandenen Modelle ausgiebig testen, erst danach neue nachkaufen.


Kaufen geht aber schneller als testen! Zum Kaufen hab ich jeden Tag Zeit - zum Testen nur alle paar Tage mal... geht Dir noch nicht anders, oder?



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> und einen guten Querschnitt von Flachläufern, Tiefläufern und *Vibrationsködern* achtet, bleibt alles im grünen Bereich


 
Da fällt mir ein...warum kann ich eigentlich nix auf diese verdammten TN´s fangen? Was macht dieser Schroe bloss mit diesen Ködern? #c



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Will man auf eine bestimmte Auswahl *seiner* "100%-Erfolgswobbler" nicht verzichten, bleibt einem als Kunden nichts anderes übrig, selbst eine gewisse "Privat-Lagerhaltung" zu betreiben, bzw. sich rechtzeitig nach adäquatem Ersatz in Japan umzusehen.
> 
> Ich habe von besonders fängigen Modellen, die mir an meinen Gewässern auch unter ungünstigen Bedingungen viele gute Fische beschert haben noch mindestens ein weiteres Exemplar auf Lager liegen (meist sogar zwei oder drei).


 
Meine Rede! Auch bislang noch nie gefischte Test-Wobbler werden mehrfach gekauft...es könnte ja schließlich sein, dass das genau DER Köder ist, der bei uns läuft...und dann gibts den vielleicht ne Zeit lang nicht...

Hätte ich dieses Wochenende Zeit, könnten wir so ne Art "Panini-Tauschbörse" (halt nur für Köder) machen.... :m

Ich kann mich so garnicht an eine Woche erinnern, an der kein Päckchen bei den Nachbarn abgegeben wurde. Die älteren Damen müssen diesbezüglich immer mit Pralinien bei Laune gehalten werden!


----------



## squirell (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Burn77,

wo fischt Du denn die TN´s?

Am Edersee sind das richtige Barschkiller.

Leider habe ich meinen Lieblings-TN50 am Wochenende versemmelt. (lern to cast then catch the fish....)

Unserem Hausgewässer, der Fulda habe ich schon genug geopfert, da tuts natürlich auch der schnöde Gummifisch mit eingebauter Glasrassel.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Luc85 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat hier wer erfahrung mit dem Jackall RS-100, RS-150 bzw RS-225? Könnte relativ billig an welche kommen und nun stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt


----------



## sa-s (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Luc85 schrieb:


> Hat hier wer erfahrung mit dem Jackall
> RS-100, RS-150 bzw RS-225? Könnte relativ billig an welche kommen und nun stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt




kommst nur du billig dran oder kannst du uns deine quelle preisgeben?

dann bestell ich was und teste

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mit was für Hauptschnüren und Vorfächern fischt ihr eigentlich genau eure Arnauds u Squirrels?? |kopfkrat

Hab ihn mal probeweise die letzten Tage an eine 0,41mm Fluo Carbon festgeschnallt!! Lief prima aber zwecks der Hechte fisch ich so nicht !!!!#d

Ein dünnes Titanvorfach müsste doch auch funzen,oder???



TL maesox


----------



## Living Dead (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Mit was für Hauptschnüren und Vorfächern fischt ihr eigentlich genau eure Arnauds u Squirrels?? |kopfkrat
> 
> Hab ihn mal probeweise die letzten Tage an eine 0,41mm Fluo Carbon festgeschnallt!! Lief prima aber zwecks der Hechte fisch ich so nicht !!!!#d
> 
> ...




Flexonit 6kg#h


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Mit was für Hauptschnüren und Vorfächern fischt ihr eigentlich genau eure Arnauds u Squirrels?? |kopfkrat
> 
> Hab ihn mal probeweise die letzten Tage an eine 0,41mm Fluo Carbon festgeschnallt!! Lief prima aber zwecks der Hechte fisch ich so nicht !!!!#d
> 
> ...


 
Klar geht das auch mit einem dünnen Stahl, Titan hab ich nicht noch nicht getestet - ich hab auch keins. 

Ich habe ein dünnen 1X7 Stahl davor. Momentan 0.25er - 8kg da der 0.20er - 5kg komischer Weise kaputt ging, bzw. einzelne Stränge rissen. Vielleicht hab ich dne auch nur zu doll gequetscht, man weiß es nicht, aber mit dem etwas dickeren hab ich keinerlei Probleme.

Meine Hauptschnur ist eine 0.285er Mono.


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

..mit Karabiener am Köder ???


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja.

Musst aber runde Karabiner nehmen.


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jepp zwecks Beweglichkeit.Da sind die von Illex ja optimal nur hab ich da bei nem Jumbo-Esox bammel ob das dann alles hält |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Flexonit 6kg#h


 
Ebenfalls! Teilweise sogar 9 KG Canelle.



maesox schrieb:


> ..mit Karabiener am Köder ???


 
Sprengring runter und Stahlvorfach mit nicht allzu wuchtigem Snap dran.


----------



## Gorcky (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage zu den Farben von Illex (Wobblern allgemein). Mag sein,dass da vorher auch schon drüber gesprochen wurde aber ich würde nochmal gerne kurz erfahren,welche hellen Farben bei trüben Gewässer und welche Farben in trüberen Gewässern gut laufen? Ich glaube "Barsch" ist immernoch ungeschlagen oder? Ich mein natürlich kommt es immer auf die Brut und den Weißfischbestand an,aber gibt es nicht auch ein paar "spezialle Farben"?|rolleyes


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jepp,dannwerd ich mal die Sprengringe abmontieren und das ganze so probieren!!!

Sagt mal,macht das sooo viel aus,was das Bewegungsspiel angeht???;+


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Jepp,dannwerd ich mal die Sprengringe abmontieren und das ganze so probieren!!!
> 
> Sagt mal,macht das sooo viel aus,was das Bewegungsspiel angeht???;+


 
Ganz ohne Sprengring/Snap - also nur Mono an Öse geht garnicht.
Snap+ Sprengring geht schon, stört aber die Suspending eigenschaften und ausserdem kann der Snap verkannten und sich ggf. "ausschlaufen".

Beim Squirrel musst Du halt aufpassen, dass Du nach dem Entfernen des Sprengrings überhaupt noch mit dem Snap durch die Öse kommst - im Zweifelsfall und bei grobmotorischer Veranlagung lieber den Sprengring dranlassen.

p.s. kuck noch bisschen weiter vorne, da hatte ich auch noch was über Sprengring+Snap bei Wobbis geschrieben... |rolleyes

Edit: genauer gesagt hier


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Werde ich,danke!!#6 


TL maesox


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage zu den Farben von Illex (Wobblern allgemein). Mag sein,dass da vorher auch schon drüber gesprochen wurde aber ich würde nochmal gerne kurz erfahren,welche hellen Farben bei trüben Gewässer und welche Farben in trüberen Gewässern gut laufen? Ich glaube "Barsch" ist immernoch ungeschlagen oder? Ich mein natürlich kommt es immer auf die Brut und den Weißfischbestand an,aber gibt es nicht auch ein paar "spezialle Farben"?|rolleyes


 
Da hat jeder so sein Lieblings-Dekor.
Hängt natürlich stark vom jeweiligen Gewässer und dessen Trübung sowie der vorkommenden Futterfische ab.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge "ayu" oder ähnliche Farben und als Kontrast bei getrübtem Wasser oder als Schockfarbe "firetiger" oder ähnliches.


----------



## Luc85 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

_ Hat hier wer erfahrung mit dem Jackall RS-100, RS-150 bzw RS-225? Könnte relativ billig an welche kommen und nun stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt 

versuch NR.2 oO
_


----------



## McRip (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo #h

Ich schiebe hiermit mal den Thread nach oben und stelle auch gleich eine Frage:

Wer hat mit dem Aragon schonmal was vorzeigbares gefangen? Bisher noch nichts gehört?! #d

Danke #6

@ Luc85
leider keine Erfahrung


----------



## profifischer (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Also
Ich habe damit noch nichts gefangen. Ich werde ihn aber mal ausgebieger testen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit dem Aragon lange nichts fängt, aber an einem Tag geht er dann ab wie ein riesiges Schnitzel.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Luc85 schrieb:


> _ Hat hier wer erfahrung mit dem Jackall RS-100, RS-150 bzw RS-225? Könnte relativ billig an welche kommen und nun stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt
> 
> _



Hab 150er und 225er.
Getestet hab ich bislang nur den 225er und war damit bislang auf Hecht erfolgreich. Auffälliger Lauf, recht gut zu werfen, gut zum einfachen Einkurbeln - getwitcht läuft er aber auch nicht schlecht.



McRip schrieb:


> Wer hat mit dem Aragon schonmal was vorzeigbares gefangen? Bisher noch nichts gehört?! #d



Hab ihn (SR, MR und junior) bislang nur sporadisch getestet und auch nur Schnipel-Hecht drauf gefangen. Der Lauf überzeug mich nicht und da die Wurfeigenschaften relativ schlecht sind, werd ich mir auch keinen weitern holen.


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



McRip schrieb:


> Wer hat mit dem Aragon schonmal was vorzeigbares gefangen? Bisher noch nichts gehört?! #d


Ist bei uns ein echter Großdöbelkiller, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es dieses Jahr bei den Dickköpfen nicht so gefragt ist wie 2006.
Desweiteren konnten wir schon einige Hechte und einen halbstarken Wels damit fangen.


----------



## schroe (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Hat hier wer erfahrung mit dem Jackall RS-100, RS-150 bzw RS-225? Könnte relativ billig an welche kommen und nun stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt



Meine Meinung: Lohnt (sogar sehr).

Wenn du unzufrieden damit bist, schick sie mir.|supergri


----------



## McRip (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ist bei uns ein echter Großdöbelkiller, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es dieses Jahr bei den Dickköpfen nicht so gefragt ist wie 2006.
> Desweiteren konnten wir schon einige Hechte und einen halbstarken Wels damit fangen.



Ui, interessant. Waren gute Hechte dabei? Wie groß war denn der halbstarke Wels? Findest du den Aragon lohnenswert oder gibs bessere Alternativen?

Danke an Alle! #6


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jo zum Angeln im Fluss auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Vorallem unterhalb von Wehren gings damit gut ab. Haben aber auch im See damit gefangen.
Der Wels war glaub ich ca. 70 cm (hatte ein Kumpel gefangen), der größte Hecht 75 cm, mein Kumpel hatte aber auch einen von geschätzt knapp nem Meter durch Ausschlitzen verloren.


----------



## drogba (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hat jemand nen tip wie ich die ashura immer unverlezt mit zum angeln und zurück nehmen kann so dass sie ins auto passt aber ich nicht die rolle abmontieren muss und die angel in die verpackung tu??noch was kanns sein sensas sein programm auf dem deutschen markt 2007 ausgedünnt hat was köder angeht?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



drogba schrieb:


> hat jemand nen tip wie ich die ashura immer unverlezt mit zum angeln und zurück nehmen kann so dass sie ins auto passt aber ich nicht die rolle abmontieren muss und die angel in die verpackung tu??noch was kanns sein sensas sein programm auf dem deutschen markt 2007 ausgedünnt hat was köder angeht?


 

Es gibt Rutenfutterale in sämtlichen Größen und Formen/Farben. Da solltest du den Richtigen finden.
Wenn es seine einteilige Rute ist, solltest du bei Futteralen für Karpfenruten gucken, die fallen von der Länge meistens größer aus.
Z.B. bei Askari gibt es schon recht günstige bis 215cm
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71fc33c7eaf06ae/Product/View/83654&2E85&2E585


----------



## drogba (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

danke dir.d.h also ich brauche die rolle nich abmonieteren und muss nur die rute in das ding legen ?ist das von innen gepolstert?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ist es eine Steckrute?

Die günstigen sind ehr nicht gepolstert - für eine Ashura würde ich ehr zu ein besseres Model greifen. Ansonsten mal beim nächsten guten Händler vorbei schauen und da kannst du dir solche Teile auch mal genau angucken.

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal eine Tasche von Kogha gekauft, die ist für 3 montierte Ruten gedacht - ungepolstert. Naja was soll ich sagen - es gehen auch wesendlich mehr Ruten rein. Das ist eigendlich nur für die besuche am Forellenteichen gewesen, da es grausam ist mit teilweise 8-10 Ruten (für zwei Leute, Fliegen,Spinn,...-ruten alles dabei) da am Teich lang zu laufen.

Aber guck dir am besten beim Händler solche Taschen an und achte auf eine gewisse stabilität, es gibt auch welche die nicht aus Stoff (oder was das ist) sind sondern noch mit Kunsstoff gehärtet sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



drogba schrieb:


> danke dir.d.h also ich brauche die rolle nich abmonieteren und muss nur die rute in das ding legen ?


 
Die Rolle kann dran bleiben, du siehst ja bei den meisten Modellen die Ausbuchtung - da sitzt dann die Rolle. 

Sprich die Rute ist komplett moniert (Köder/Haken würde ich abnehmen) in der Tasche.


----------



## drogba (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hm ok weil ich hab gedacht da die aus hartplatsik sind geht eventuel meine rolle und rute am arsch wenn ich durch nen schlagloch oder so fahre un die dadrinn rumfliegt in der hülle


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Eigendlich sollte dann ein Polster drinne sein, wenn die aus Hartplastik sind.


----------



## Illexfreak (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich hab einen hartplastikrohr von askari, allerdings auf 195cm zugeschnitten rute ist 190 cm. würde dir allerdings wenn du auf nummer sicher gehn willst, zu einem carbonrohr wie sie shimano bei der lesath z.b. verkauft. zwar teuer aber die rute ist absolut sicher.

montieren musst du halt in kauf nehmen ist aber doch auch kein aufwand, oder was hast du für montagen??;+


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Richtig - so ein Rutenrohr ist deutlich stabiler als so eine Tasche. Aber es wurde ja eine Tasche/Rohr/sonstwas gesucht, wo die gesammte Montage reinpasst.

Ob es nun wichtig ist so ein Carbonrohr zu haben, weiß ich nicht. Die Rute soll ja nur dadrin wärend der Fahrt ohne jeglichen Schaden überleben - ob hinter der Polsterung nun Carbon oder Kunststoff ist interessiert der Rute wohl kaum.

Klar macht es einen soliederen Eindruck, aber im Auto wird wohl kaum jemand auf die Rute rauftreten oder nen 5kg Stein drauf fallen lassen. 

Muss man halt selbst wissen. Für eine ganz normale Spinnmontage dürfte es kein Problem sein, den Kram neu zu tüddeln. 
Wenn du mit geflochtener Hauptschnur angelst, nutze diese No-Knot Teile, dann brauchst du nur diese Verbindung einfädeln und das Vorfach (Stahl/Mono/FC) einhängen - fertig. So hast du nichtmal Schnurverlust bei der Geflochtenen, wobei diese paar cm beim neuen Knoten dürften wohl auch nicht schlimm sein.


----------



## sickly86 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

warum?! also du rute kannste ja nun auch wirklich so ins auto legen....
ein hartplasikrohr oder ähnliches wirds in der größe nicht geben. also so, dass du die rolle nicht abmontieren musst.
sonst gibts doch viele verschieden rutentransportrohre. plasik mit nylon ummantelt reicht völlig, da muss es kein carbonrohr sein.


----------



## D.ner (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ansonsten frag im baumarkt nach HT-Rohren..sind so graue Abwasserrohre, ich nehm die zum Rutentransport im Flugzeug, 2m kosten so 6€.

Sind sehr robust und kannst auf deine Länge zuschneiden.


----------



## sa-s (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

genau,

da gibts auch muffen und deckel dazu.

vergiss nur nicht ein loch in den deckel zu bohren, sonst bekommst du wegens des entstehenden unterdrucks die kiste kaum noch auf.

passend dazu gibts auch in unterschiedlichen querschnitten isoliermaterial für heizungsrohre, damit das gute stück auch an den richtigen stellen gepolstert wird.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## profifischer (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Könntet ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mit dem Deka-Mickey, Sride, Dagored, Magnum Bunny und den Crank Dad mitteilen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## drogba (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

also der bunny soll super sein für rapfen im hochsommer.und sonst macht der halt super krach unter wasser.aber hab den nur ma beim bekannten gefischt,aber ich werden ihn mir heute wohl holen:l


----------



## PureContact (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ganz blöde Frage mal:
welche ILLEX sind denn uneingeschränkt auf Forelle/Barsch und Hecht zu empfehlen?


----------



## profifischer (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Für Barsch: -Squirrel 61 und DD67
                - Diving Chubby
                - Tiny Fry 38 und 50
Für Hecht: - Arnaud 100 und 110
mfg Manuel


----------



## PureContact (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Für Barsch: -Squirrel 61 und DD67
> - Diving Chubby
> - Tiny Fry 38 und 50
> ...



vielen Dank, ich hab ma meine ILLEX Sammlung mit dem Freddy 125 gestartet, wollte ma nen ohne Tauchschaufel...
war wohl nich die Beste Wahl?!


----------



## profifischer (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@PureContact
Den 125er kenn ich nicht, aber ich hab mir leztens den 170er bestellt.
mfg Manuel


----------



## arn0r (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



PureContact schrieb:


> war wohl nich die Beste Wahl?!



doch:q

beim barsch gehören zb tn und cherry auch noch dazu


----------



## moped (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Für Barsch: -Squirrel 61 und DD67


 
Servus,

so klein würd ich gar nicht gehen, schon ein knapp 20er Barsch würgt sich den 76er Squirrel locker rein, warum also nicht den ein oder anderen Hecht-Biß mit abstauben!? 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## PureContact (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich meinte den freddy...#h


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Freddys sind doch super für Hecht.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe den *Illex JASON* (Sinking) mal an verschiedenen Combos getestet.
Dabei fiel mir auf, dass dieser an der MB Cyclon mit 28er Mono und 9-KG-Stahlvorfach um Welten besser läuft als an der Illex J&W mit 15er PowerPro und dünnem Titanium-Vorfach.

Was denk Ihr woran das liegt? Rutenspitze, Schnur oder Vorfach??


----------



## Illexfreak (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Habe den *Illex JASON* (Sinking) mal an verschiedenen Combos getestet.
> Dabei fiel mir auf, dass dieser an der MB Cyclon mit 28er Mono und 9-KG-Stahlvorfach um Welten besser läuft als an der Illex J&W mit 15er PowerPro und dünnem Titanium-Vorfach.
> ...


 
Wie hast du ihn geführt? Einholen oder Twitchen/Jerken?

Falls du ihn getwicht hast, was ich mal annehme, hat das durchaus mit der Rutenspitze zu tun. Eine etwas steifere Spitze dürfte den Jason besser laufen lassen. Ich weiss aber leider nicht wie es sich bei den beiden Ruten verhält mit den Spitzen... #t


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Wie hast du ihn geführt? Einholen oder Twitchen/Jerken?
> 
> Falls du ihn getwicht hast, was ich mal annehme, hat das durchaus mit der Rutenspitze zu tun. Eine etwas steifere Spitze dürfte den Jason besser laufen lassen. Ich weiss aber leider nicht wie es sich bei den beiden Ruten verhält mit den Spitzen... #t



Wie sonst auch: Einholen, Spinstopps, gelegentliche Twitches. Das Ausbrechen bei den Twitches ist jeweils ok - nur der "schlängelnde Lauf" ist an der "härteren" Combo nicht so gut! #c


----------



## moped (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Servus zusammen,

ich denke ich hab hier irgendwo schon mal was über folgendes Problem gelesen, jetzt betrifft es mich selbst:
Ich besitze zwei Jackall Bros Smash Minnows 100sp (Illex Arnaud 100sp), die beide neu aus der Verpackung, also ohne irgendwelche Crashs undicht sind! Da ist dann nix mehr mit suspending, die Dinger saufen ab und gehen unter wie Steine! Bei dem Preis eine echte Schande wie ich finde! Hatte von Euch jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem? Ich denke ich werd mir wohl leider eine Alternative zu diesem sonst hervorragenden Köder suchen müssen!

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. Beim ersten hab ich versucht das Wasser im Backofen bei ca. 50°C wieder herauszukriegen|uhoh:, dann hats die Smash Minnow leider zerrissen|uhoh::q!


----------



## Black_Death (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich hatte vor längerer zeit auch mal nen arnaud...bei mir war alles "ok"auch nach einigen hecht attacken lief er noch perfeckt,ist vllt doch ne fehlproduktion!

hat einer von euch schonmal mit dem illex bonnie 128 gefischt und gefangen....bin heute losgefahren und hab mir einen geholt und bin ihn gleich testen gegangen,ist das normal das man die fast über nen ca.100m teich wirft???ist ziemlich übel das teil!


----------



## moped (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

ich hab eine Bonnie 85, die läuft recht gut, ist recht einfach zu führen! Ich denke ich hol mir die beiden größeren auch noch demnächst! 

Jürgen

P.S. ....und fliegen tut die 85er auch ziemlich krass!


----------



## Black_Death (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hab mich regelrecht erschrocken#t....das die sooo preziese und weit fliegen hätte ich nicht gedacht....das muss ich dann mal demnächst an einem größeren fluß ausnutzen!hab mir den 128er in clear snake gekauft,mal was neues,der hat im vorderen teil so ne art spiegel intigriert,reflecktiert auf der wasseroberfläche schon nich schlecht:m


----------



## McRip (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



moped schrieb:


> Ich besitze zwei Jackall Bros Smash Minnows 100sp (Illex Arnaud 100sp), die beide neu aus der Verpackung, also ohne irgendwelche Crashs undicht sind! Da ist dann nix mehr mit suspending, die Dinger saufen ab und gehen unter wie Steine! Bei dem Preis eine echte Schande wie ich finde! Hatte von Euch jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem? Ich denke ich werd mir wohl leider eine Alternative zu diesem sonst hervorragenden Köder suchen müssen!



Werden vom Hersteller/Händler getauscht, sofern in Deutschland gekauft. |wavey:
Das Problem tritt leider bei verschiedenen Modellen immer mal wieder auf... #d

Ist schon Mist! :v


----------



## moped (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Das Problem tritt leider bei verschiedenen Modellen immer mal wieder auf...


 
Hi, 

welche Modelle sind denn da noch betroffen?

Ich trockne die Smash Minnow übrigens gerade mit dem Fön vorsichtig aus|uhoh:! Wie ich das Loch, das ich mittlerweile an der Öse am Kopf lokalisiert habe, abdichten kann weiß ich leider noch nicht so genau!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



moped schrieb:


> Wie ich das Loch, das ich mittlerweile an der Öse am Kopf lokalisiert habe, abdichten kann weiß ich leider noch nicht so genau!


 
Musst nur mal sehen, ob die Öse auch wirklich fest ist. Nicht das die schlampig sitzt (deswegen auch Wasser eintritt) und irgendwann nur noch die Öse am Karabiner hängt und der Rest ist verschwunden.


----------



## Black_Death (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

könntest entweder nen bisschen lack drüber machen oder wirklich fragen ob du den köder ersetzt kriegst....ich glaube das gleiche problem tritt auch bei manchen suspendern auf die dann auch absaufen.


----------



## moped (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sooooooooo, fertich!

Ich hab den Köder mit dem Fön heiß gemacht, Zwei-Komponenten-Kleber auf das Loch drauf, Köder in Eis-Wasser rein, dann hats den Kleber richtig innen reingezogen! Morgen folgt der Test auf Dichtheit!

Danke an alle Helfenden,
Jürgen

Ach ja, Chrizzi, die Öse scheint bombenfest zu halten trotz Loch, daher hab ich auch erst suchen müssen, bis ich die undichte Stelle gefunden hatte!


----------



## gigizinho (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
für hecht geht auch der 79 dd sqirrel. den nehmen auch große barsche. leider hast du da auch hecht die gerade so maßig sind, aber eben auch welche bis 90cm. fangen tun die eigendlich immer.


----------



## drogba (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hab mir den water moccassin jetz geholt ein traum :l


----------



## Illexfreak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



moped schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich denke ich hab hier irgendwo schon mal was über folgendes Problem gelesen, jetzt betrifft es mich selbst:
> Ich besitze zwei Jackall Bros Smash Minnows 100sp (Illex Arnaud 100sp), die beide neu aus der Verpackung, also ohne irgendwelche Crashs undicht sind! Da ist dann nix mehr mit suspending, die Dinger saufen ab und gehen unter wie Steine! Bei dem Preis eine echte Schande wie ich finde! Hatte von Euch jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem? Ich denke ich werd mir wohl leider eine Alternative zu diesem sonst hervorragenden Köder suchen müssen!
> ...


 
1. deutsche Arnauds kaufen.
2. zum händler gehen und umtauschen wenn ein defekt vorliegt klappt einwandfrei. (und nicht braten im backofen|supergri)


----------



## Illexfreak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> für hecht geht auch der 79 dd sqirrel.


 
Ein weltbewegendes Erkenntnis...#d


----------



## moped (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> für hecht geht auch der 79 dd sqirrel


 
Danke für den Tip, aber da dieser Köder ein Tiefläufer ist, ist er für mich keine Alternative zur Smash Minnow!



> 1. deutsche Arnauds kaufen.


 
Für den deutschen Markt gibt es aber die 100er Smash Minnow nicht als Suspender! Und die 100er ist mir, auch wenn Du das jetzt vielleicht lustig findest, viel lieber als die 110er!


----------



## arn0r (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

möglich, dass du da eine fälschung erstanden hast, denn dass das gleich 2 mal vorkommt ist normalerweise ziemlich unwahrscheinlich


----------



## McRip (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



moped schrieb:


> welche Modelle sind denn da noch betroffen?



Ich stelle mal die Gegenfrage: Welche nicht? |kopfkrat

Alle mit innen Luft sind betroffen - und das sind leider ziemlich viele... #d


----------



## McRip (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



moped schrieb:


> DUnd die 100er ist mir, auch wenn Du das jetzt vielleicht lustig findest, viel lieber als die 110er!



Warum? Mich interessiert die Begründung. Ist der Unterschied so gewaltig? Ich habe leider nur einen 110er. Lohnt es sich, noch einen 100er dazu zu nehmen? #:


----------



## Black_Death (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wegen der betroffen heit....die oberflächenköder(bonnie,popper...)sind da zum glück nicht von betroffen!!oder hast du davon schon welche gesehen???


----------



## gigizinho (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
wenn du eine etwas längere rute fischt(meine ist 2,65m) und die die rute senkrecht hälst, geht der 79er dd nicht tiefer als 1m. zwischendurch auch pausen machen. da stellt er sich gerade und dann weiter. dadurch machen die jungs richtig betrieb. da kommt so schnell keiner ran.
g.


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> wenn du eine etwas längere rute fischt*(meine ist 2,65m) und die die rute senkrecht hälst*, geht der 79er dd nicht tiefer als 1m. zwischendurch auch pausen machen. da stellt er sich gerade und dann weiter. dadurch machen die jungs richtig betrieb. da kommt so schnell keiner ran.
> g.



Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die Drillinge noch scharf genug sind, damit sich der Fisch selber hakt - mit anschlagen siehts dann ja wohl eher schlecht aus. Wenn man in den Tiefenregionen fischen will, sollte man sich vielleicht doch Gedanken über einen 76er Squirrel machen |rolleyes. Hoffentlich knackst Du Dir beim Twitchen aufgrund des spitzen Winkels auch nicht die Rutenspitze... |bigeyes


----------



## gigizinho (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
da ich nicht 100m werfen muss in den kanälen bei uns brauch ich auch nicht auf zehenspitzen zu stehen und die rute kerzengerade zu halten. deswegen gibts da mit dem anschlagen keine probleme.
zu dem führe ich den dd teilweise wie einen gummifisch mit vielen pausen. für ufernahes angeln ist das prima.
ach so meine rute ist eine berkeley signo 20-65g wg. da bricht so schnell nichts und du merkst wirklich jeden zupfer.
g.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ach so meine rute ist eine berkeley signo 20-65g wg. da bricht so schnell nichts und du merkst wirklich jeden zupfer.
> g.


 

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...
burn weiß schon warum er das so sagt
gerade wenn eine Rute sehr schnell mit dem dementsprechenden Carbonanteil ist, und die dann auch noch fast senkrecht, schlimmer noch nach hinten bei Drill und Landung gehalten wird, da kann ein Barsch von 40cm die Rutre regelrecht zersplittern und wenn sie 120gr WG hat...solltest mal darüber nachdenken und dich schlau machen sonst kommt der Tag an dem du eine solche Rute zerlegst


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

....vor allen Dingen, wenn man für das Fischen in flachem Wasser auch einen Flachläufer verwenden könnte...


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



moped schrieb:


> ....vor allen Dingen, wenn man für das Fischen in flachem Wasser auch einen Flachläufer verwenden könnte...


 

Warum einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht



Wenns geht...warum nicht... Wer fängt hat recht!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenns geht...warum nicht... Wer fängt hat recht!


 

...........stimmt..........
da hat ja nix mit fangen an sich zu tun oder????
ich mach das auch mal ab und an....gerade wenn ein Pflanzenbeet o.ä. unter Wasser ist und ich eigentlich zu faul bin den Köder zu wechseln weil ich nur mal das Hinderniss mit drei vier würfen abklopfen möchte, ist aber kein Dauerzustand#h


----------



## profifischer (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Fischt ihr den 100er oder den 110er Arnaud lieber?
mfg Manuel


----------



## gigizinho (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
heute hats dann geklappt mit meinem dd. leider war der von megabass aber der hecht hatte 1,02m und das ohne vorfach.
g.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Petri Heil!
Foto?


----------



## Walstipper (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Ist bei der Bemaßung der Illex Wobbler(z.b Squirrel oder Arnoud) die Tauchschaufel mit einbezogen oder wird das von Kopf bis Schwanz angegeben?


----------



## moped (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Ist bei der Bemaßung der Illex Wobbler(z.b Squirrel oder Arnoud) die Tauchschaufel mit einbezogen oder wird das von Kopf bis Schwanz angegeben?


 
Hi,

nur von Kopf bis Schwanz, die Tauchschaufel wird nicht mitgemessen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Ollek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hab auch mal ne frage, kann es sein das die illex in japan um die hälfte günstiger sind und unter den namen Lakepolice bzw jackall bei Bass.jp geführt werden?

Hier


----------



## taxel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das hatte wir nun aber wirklich schon oft. Die werden nicht nur bei bass.jp geführt. Der Hersteller heist Jackall. Eine seiner Serien heist Lakepolice. Kuckst du hier:

Klick

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Ollek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi jo thx für antwort. Weil so wichtig sind die für mich nicht als das ich bei illex immer auf dem laufendem bin. Aber für 7,50 kann man sich schon mal n set zulegen in verbindung mit ner sammelbestellung. Mich wundert nur das einige immernoch den deutschen "verarschepreis"zahlen. Das porto deckts doch ab bei ner sammelbestellung.


----------



## McRip (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Vergiss den Zoll nicht...


----------



## Ollek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jo 4 % Zoll auf Angelgeräte und 19 % einfuhrumsatzsteuer...rechnets sich noch?|kopfkrat

|supergri jo sind dann 9,28 pro stück


----------



## Pete86 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

mit was für ruten fisch ihr die illex ?wg,länge usw,

danke


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pete86 schrieb:


> mit was für ruten fisch ihr die illex ?wg,länge usw,
> 
> danke



Bist wohl ein Freund der preziesen Fragen, oder wie? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pete86 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

was sagt ihr zu der pezon und michel 210 cm 12-28 wurfgewicht?


----------



## profifischer (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@pete86
Für die kleinen eine Ashura Stream Master und für die größeren die 270er Seabass oder Cormoran Black Star Vertikal mit Revo.
Welche Pezon meinst du?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Pete86 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@profifischer:ich fische zurzeit die p&m specialist jig 210 cm (hard)12-ich glaub 32 gramm wurfgewicht und dein statement dazu?
|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

was haben denn deine pezons hier im Illex Fred verloren????
ausserdem stehen genügend Berichte hier im Board, musst halt nur mal schauen, eigentlich ist diese Rute wie der Name schon sagt für Gummi ausgelegt.....


----------



## profifischer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@pete86
Ich kenn die Rute nicht.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Schlurpsi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo,


kann mir jemand sagen warum man die Cross Tail Shad`s und Dart`s nicht mehr bekommt.:c
War jetzt schon in zwei Angelgeschäften und jedesmal hies es, diese würden nicht mehr produziert oder sind nicht lieferbar.
Ist da was dran?

Wäre echt schade wenn ich mir einen neuen Köder suchen müsste.
Hab eigentlich mit nichts anderem mehr gefischt.
Saufängig die Dinger, hier bei uns am Rhein.

Gruss Denys


----------



## Chrizzi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Versuchs mal bei dem hier: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/drop-shot-koeder-c-264_266.html


----------



## profifischer (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
So viel ich weiß werden die nicht mehr produziert. Leider. Waren echt meine Lieblingsköder. Ich hab nur noch ca 60. Wie viel habt ihr noch.
mfg Manuel


----------



## drogba (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wusste garnich das pezon&michelle ruten hat !|bigeyesalso ich fische eigentlich die ganze illex rheie mit ner 190 ashura


----------



## Bernhard* (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Schlurpsi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen warum man die Cross Tail Shad`s und Dart`s nicht mehr bekommt.:c
> ...


 
Soweit ich weiss vertreibt die Illex nicht mehr. Musst halt bei ebay.com nach den "original" von Jackall bros. suchen!


----------



## Chrizzi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sind das die hier?
http://bass.co.jp/index.php?a=2305&b=10138

Ansonsten mal bei solchen Shops etwas suchen, da dürfte man auf jeden Fall die Dinger finden


----------



## profifischer (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Chrizzi
Ja, das sind sie.
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hier gibt es sie auch noch.
http://stores.ebay.com/LURES-of-JAP...QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ7756178QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Chrizzi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da kann man bei Bass.jp ja nichtmehr wegen den Preis meckern... 540 JPY(~3,50€) pro Packen. 
Auch bei eBay mit 5$ ist das immer noch günstiger als hier.

Damit wären wir wieder bei den tollen Würfelpreisen hier in D.


----------



## Schlurpsi (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei dem hier: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/drop-shot-koeder-c-264_266.html


 
hallo,

hab ich schon. E-mail bekommen 5 Wochen Wartezeit,seit dem nichts mehr 
gehört.Denke mal dass sie auch keine mehr haben:c

Gruss Denys


----------



## workflow (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ob man erfolgreich fischt hängt nicht nur vom wobbler ab...viele faktoren die stimmen müssen...ich lache mich immer kaputt über leute die meinen weil sie unmengen an kohle fürs gerät ausgeben mehr fangen würden...die illex wobbler sehen klasse aus und fangen auch gut doch ich kaufe sie deshalb nicht weil der preis absolut überteuert ist...was rechtfertigt soeinen preis?schonmal in alte DM umgerechnet????das hat nichts mit reelen preisen zutuen...

ich baue meine wobbler selbst...die sind zwar noch entfernt von illex perfektion aber es entwickelt sich...und darauf zu fangen ist 100x geiler weil es dein eigen entwickeltes tackle ist...inspirationen hole ich mir vom thread wobbler vom besenstiel....hier im AB


----------



## Bernhard* (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



workflow schrieb:


> ob man erfolgreich fischt hängt nicht nur vom wobbler ab...viele faktoren die stimmen müssen...ich lache mich immer kaputt über leute die meinen weil sie unmengen an kohle fürs gerät ausgeben mehr fangen würden...die illex wobbler sehen klasse aus und fangen auch gut doch ich kaufe sie deshalb nicht weil der preis absolut überteuert ist...was rechtfertigt soeinen preis?schonmal in alte DM umgerechnet????das hat nichts mit reelen preisen zutuen...
> 
> ich baue meine wobbler selbst...die sind zwar noch entfernt von illex perfektion aber es entwickelt sich...und darauf zu fangen ist 100x geiler weil es dein eigen entwickeltes tackle ist...inspirationen hole ich mir vom thread wobbler vom besenstiel....hier im AB


 
Wäre schön, wennst mal ein Bild von Deinen Eigenbau-Wobblern einstellst! #6


----------



## profifischer (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@workflow
Die Bisse auf 61er Squirrel sind einfach genial. Danach wird man echt süchtig. der Köder schwebt und baaaaaaam haut wieder ein Barsch rein. Den Preis für einen Squirrel finde ICH gerechtfertigt.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@workflow
Woher weißt du dann das der Preis überteuert ist, wenn du sie selber nicht fischst?...Also ich finde die Preise gerechtfertigt...Habe einige Wobbler durchs Wasser gezogen wechselte ich auf Illex bzw. Jackall Bros. fing ich viel besser...

mfg Flo


----------



## drogba (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

also der preis is doch nen schnäppchen.dafür das man fast immer was fängt .da kenn ich kein anderen wobbler.ok jetz könnten man wieder diskutieren bla bla aber ich finde es so


----------



## Chrizzi (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



workflow schrieb:


> ...die illex wobbler sehen klasse aus und fangen auch gut doch ich kaufe sie deshalb nicht weil der preis absolut überteuert ist...was rechtfertigt soeinen preis?schonmal in alte DM umgerechnet????das hat nichts mit reelen preisen zutuen...


 
Ok, Illex finde ich nun auch arg teuer. Die Preise von Jackall und von anderen Herstellern Megabass/Lucky Craft/Imakatsu/.... sind drüben (Japan) ok. Zwar sind das auch 10-15€ pro Wobbler, aber ich denke der Preis ist gerechtfertigt.

Es muss jemand den Wobbler entwickeln - das geht sicherlich nicht so einfach, da die (manche) Teile super ausballanciert sind und im Wasser schweben, dazu laufen die noch super und lassen sich twitchen. Ich denke mal das ist nicht so einfach soetwas spontan hinzubekommen - man muss ja nur ein Gewicht im Körper wo anders platzieren und schon ist das Produkt mist. 

Dann gibt es natürlich die Nachbauten, z.B. 
DAM baut den Hamakuru.... naja der echte läuft doch besser
Cormoran baut nun den Turus Ukku nach - kenn ich nicht, werd ich auch nie kennen lernen, die ersten US(?) Ukku Nachbauten waren echter Mist (die waren nichts für's Wasser geeignet)

Natürlich kann man so den Preis deutlich geringer halten, weil man das Desing und so nicht selbst entwickeln muss - man ändert etwas und schon ist es keine 1:1 Kopie und läuft demnach auch anders und das meistens schlechter.

Wenn sich alles im Rahmen hält bin ich auch bereit so ein Unternehmen zu unterstützen, weil wenn keiner deren Produkte kauft gibt es auch keine neuen mehr. Jedoch halte ich Illex für überteuert, wenn man in Japan Jackall anguckt - 10€ oder so für ein Wobbler und hier 16-17€, da lohnt es sich dort zweiWobbler zu kaufen bei 10€ Porto - schon hat man gespart.

Ich kann auch verstehen, das es schöner ist ein Fisch auf seinen Eigenbau zu fangen, aber ich hab da momentan nicht so Lust/Zeit/Materiallien und alles was ich für sowas noch brauche. Ich kauf mir da ein paar Wobbler (ich brauch ein keine 100 Stück davon) und ein paar reichen auch vollkommen aus, wenn man die nicht dauerthaft versenkt, da hab ich echt eine Begabung - überall wo Illex draufsteht land das irgendwie ohne Schnur im Wasser. Demnach angel ich nun nur noch mit schwimmenden Ködern vor der Haustür... da muss irgendwas böses sein. Auf dem See ist mir bisher nichts abgerissen.


----------



## workflow (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

wollte auch niemanden angreifen...natürlich ist es wichtig unternehmen zu unterstützen...aber nicht zu jeden preis...wie ich finde...ich angel an der ruhr...das würde mich ein vermögen kosten illex wobbler dort einzusetzten...wg. hängergefahr...
komischerweise seitdem ich selbstbaue verliere ich weniger obwohl ich dort hinwerfe wo es wehtut...aber der fisch oft sitzt und man nicht angelt weil die wobbler zu teuer sind...
ich habe schon mit illex geangelt finde sie sehr gut,,,,steht außer frage...nur wie gesagt zu teuer...

ich versuche mich im moment an "größeren wobblern 7cm aufwärts...kommen noch bilder...bin erst seit ein paar monaten damit beschäftigt aber es wird nach und nach besser...
sie laufen nicht wie illex...eher wie ugly duckling ...aber der nächste prototyp wird hoffentlich daran kommen...auf den bildern seht ihr kleine wobbler die ich sehr gerne fische...auf döbel,barsch,forelle etc
man braucht zeit+material+etwas geschick...aber längerfristig rentiert es sich...wenn man fängt macht es doppelt freude...


----------



## profifischer (4. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Haken in Gewicht, Form und Größe den der 61er Squirrels entsprechen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Pete86 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

also jetzt muss ich auch mal mein senf dazu geben,
es stimmt schon das die illex wobbler teuer sind aber ich glaube der preis ist gerechtfertigt,ich angel jetzt ca.ein halbes jahr mit sämtlichen modellen aus der illex reihe und muss sagen das sich meine fangquote um einiges höher ist als zuvor(also für MICH ist  illex klar einer der besten köder die ich so kenne und selbst bis jetzt gefischt habe)#6


----------



## Chrizzi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pete86 schrieb:


> also jetzt muss ich auch mal mein senf dazu geben,
> es stimmt schon das die illex wobbler teuer sind aber ich glaube der preis ist gerechtfertigt,ich angel jetzt ca.ein halbes jahr mit sämtlichen modellen aus der illex reihe und muss sagen das sich meine fangquote um einiges höher ist als zuvor(also für MICH ist illex klar einer der besten köder die ich so kenne und selbst bis jetzt gefischt habe)#6


 

Ich finde die Preise von "Illex" sind nicht gerechtfertigt, von anderen Herstellern schon. Illex macht nichts, die bekommen die Wobbler/Gummis von Jackall. Jackall Bros. entwickelt alles und ist deutlich günstiger als Illex. 
Der Preis resultiert nur daraus, dass Illex hier der (fast) einzige Markenname am Markt ist mit derartige Wobbler/Twitchköder - sprich das Monopol hat. Dazu kommt noch, dass hier eh vieles teurer ist. 

Was ist sonst noch so gehört hab, kann Illex auch nichts - gelbe Ashuras sind jahrlag unterwegs weil die wegen Garantiefall eingeschickt wurden. Mein Freddy LongHorn ist knappe 2-3 Wochen unterwegs "ist noch bei Illex" (die Schaufel ist angebrochen, sollte aus Kulanz getauscht werden - ist aber ein gutes und vor allem nettes Angebot vom Händler).

Das Illex/Jackall gute Köder hat, liegt auch dadran, das ihre Pallete unglaublich groß ist, wenn ich mir http://www.jackall.co.jp/lakepolice.html angucke... wow, da findet man das, was man braucht.
Wenn Illex wenigstens vergleichbare Preise hätte wie der Kram von Jackall in Übersee, könnte ich es noch verstehen. Dazu versteh ich nicht, warum auf den Packungen von Illex (in D) nichts von Jackall draufsteht. Auf den beiden Tiny Fry Packungen (aus Schweden) steht das gesammte Programm drauf (Sensas und Jackall). Warum nun die Packungen so geteilt werden... kein Plan, vielleicht sind die Schwedenpackungen auch nur was älter. 


@profifischer: leider keine Ahnung... nimm doch dein Squirrel mit in den Angelladen und frag nach passenden Drillingen. Ob da nun allerdings das Gewicht gleich ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich würde bei Owner gucken, die Haken sind enorm scharf und ich finde die "Stinger Treble" nun nicht so schwer. Die hab ich aber nur in gr. 4, also etwas zu groß für den Squirrel. Ich denke mal das dürfte gr. 12 oder vielleicht auch 14 sein. 
Wenn du den Köder mit nimmst und vergleichst, dürfte das relativ leicht gehen die passende Größe zu finden. Zur not nimm ein Briefwaage mit


----------



## D.ner (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

gr. 10 fürn squirrel 61....


----------



## workflow (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

illex scheint ja für große kontroversen zu sorgen...

ich glaube das ist ja bei uns kunstköder freaks oft auch so wie bei anderen sammelgeschichten...will ich haben muß ich haben...!?...je teurer desto besser...manchmal stimmt es manchmal nicht...
gestern hat ein kollege einen 110cm hecht mit einem salmo slider für 10euro gefangen...finde das ist ein fairer peis und die dinger sehen nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## Chrizzi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Auch gut.. ich hab so einen nicht, nur mal gesehen und der war schon sehr klein


----------



## Chrizzi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



workflow schrieb:


> illex scheint ja für große kontroversen zu sorgen...
> 
> ich glaube das ist ja bei uns kunstköder freaks oft auch so wie bei anderen sammelgeschichten...will ich haben muß ich haben...!?...je teurer desto besser...manchmal stimmt es manchmal nicht...
> gestern hat ein kollege einen 110cm hecht mit einem salmo slider für 10euro gefangen...finde das ist ein fairer peis und die dinger sehen nicht schlecht aus...


 

Wenn du bedenkst das wie Teile von Jackall auch normal um die 10€ kosten, größere auch mal etwas mehr. Aber ich finde es nur totale Verarschung, dass die hier die Preise derartig anziehen.


----------



## sickly86 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

du musst sie ja nicht in deutschland kaufen  also ich kann auch nicht sagen, dass illex einfach geil ist. es gibt einige köder die sind sehr gut, liegt aber auch an der führungsweise, die dazugehört und so gehyped wird. andere köder sind einfach standart und können auch nicht mehr als die anderer hersteller, ausser vielleicht n bisschen besser ausssehen. da komm ich auch gleich mal zur lackierung/beschichtung, die wirklich nicht von großer qualität ist, wenn man sie mit ködern anderer hersteller im gleichen preissegment vergleicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn man einen DAM-Wobbler über Korea nach Japan im-/exportiert, dann wird der in Japan dann wohl auch mehr kosten als im Erzeugerland.
Wenn wir so grossen Wert auf japanische Köder legen, dann müssen wir wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und entweder in Deutschland stramm Preise zahlen oder das ganze selber importieren.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen DAM-Wobbler über Korea nach Japan im-/exportiert, dann wird der in Japan dann wohl auch mehr kosten als im Erzeugerland.
> Wenn wir so grossen Wert auf japanische Köder legen, dann müssen wir wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und entweder in Deutschland stramm Preise zahlen oder das ganze selber importieren.


 
Leider ist das so. Ich hab vor kurzem beim Händler Lucky Craft gefunden... welche aus der europe Serie und welche aus der US Serie. Die Preise... etwas viel würde ich sagen. Jedoch hat er zwei Steez Spinning (US Modell - also nicht die Steez Exist) da und die Rolle ist echt leicht, hat nen super lauf... schicke Rolle halt. Die ist aber sogar im preislich guten Rahmen (etwa 50-60€ übern Selbstimport - dafür hat man Garantie, was bei dem Preis echt vom Vorteil ist).

Irgendwie drifte ich hier ab.


----------



## don_king (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jetzt mal my two cents!

Klar gibt es auch andere fängige Wobbler die Fische bringen und dann auch noch billiger sind!

Aber: Versucht doch mal einen Nicht-Japan-Wobbler wie z.B. einen kleinen Salmo so weit zu werfen wie einen gleich grossen Illex, da sieht der Salmo ganz schön alt aus!
Da steckt halt doch etwas mehr dahinter.

Und wem die Preise in Deutschland zu teuer sind der soll halt direkt in Japan bestellen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## drogba (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

gut ausehen heist ja nich fangen kukt euch die reef runner an.sehen aus wie ein stück bein aber bringen mir manchmal auch schöne zander wenn auf andere nix geht


----------



## Illexfreak (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kann man bei jackall auch direkt bestellen?

Wenn nein, weiss jemand eine Site auf der fast alle aus den Jackall/Illex Programm erhältlich sind?
Weil bei bass.jp gibts ja nicht so berauschend viele...
|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Kann man bei jackall auch direkt bestellen?
> 
> Wenn nein, weiss jemand eine Site auf der fast alle aus den Jackall/Illex Programm erhältlich sind?
> Weil bei bass.jp gibts ja nicht so berauschend viele...
> |wavey:


 
Kann man angeblich auch.
Bei bass.co.jp gibts die komplette Auswahl! 
Und ranvoll gepackte jap. Ebay-Shops gibts auch ohne Ende!


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Kann man bei jackall auch direkt bestellen?
> 
> Wenn nein, weiss jemand eine Site auf der fast alle aus den Jackall/Illex Programm erhältlich sind?
> Weil bei bass.jp gibts ja nicht so berauschend viele...
> |wavey:



haben tun die alles :vik:

nur gut versteckt. schmöker mal im japanthread, da werden sie geholfen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96208&page=27

einige bestellen noch bei ebay shimreels, ichibantackle.com, oder plat.co.jp

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Illexfreak (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, hab gleich mal ne Mail wegen ner Stella 1000FA geschrieben. 

Zu den Darts und Crosstail Shads von Illex um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, hab ich auch grade ne mail bekommen:

Illex produziert weiterhin, wobei ich genau sagen müsste JETZT fangen sie an die Dinger zu produzieren:

"Das Gerücht stimmt nicht. Illex hat diese Köder immer bei einer anderen Firma herstellen lassen. Da gab es Probleme mit der Lieferzeit und Illex hat nun die Maschinen gekauft und zu sich gebracht.

Die Köder sind schon hergestellt, aber der Lieferant für die Verpackungen ist noch nicht fertig."

Also werden wir auch in Zukunft in Deutschland unsere Köder bekommen!


----------



## Chrizzi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Kann man angeblich auch.
> Bei bass.co.jp gibts die komplette Auswahl!
> Und ranvoll gepackte jap. Ebay-Shops gibts auch ohne Ende!


 
www.bass.co.jp ist die japanische Seite. Da muss man sich zwar durchklicken, aber das passt schon. eBay-Shops gibt's echt ohne Ende. Bei shimreels kann es sein, dass man etwas falsches bekommt (selten falscher Köder, aber falsche Farbe scheint da häufiger mal vorzukommen). 

Jackall hat auf der Seite ja Preise angegeben... demnach kann man da eventuell auch bestellen, da müsste man mal ne eMail hinschicken (ich mach's nicht, ich hab kein Geld und komme ansonsten nur noch auf dumme Gedanken).


----------



## don_king (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> "Das Gerücht stimmt nicht. Illex hat diese Köder immer bei einer anderen Firma herstellen lassen. Da gab es Probleme mit der Lieferzeit und Illex hat nun die Maschinen gekauft und zu sich gebracht.



Aber behaupten die werden von Hand gegossen! |kopfkrat:g


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp, hab gleich mal ne Mail wegen ner Stella 1000FA geschrieben.
> 
> Zu den Darts und Crosstail Shads von Illex um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, hab ich auch grade ne mail bekommen:
> 
> ...



Diese hier, oder?
http://www.jackall.co.jp/lp048.html

Und die sind so gut, dass sie dann nach Japan exportiert werden...|rolleyes


----------



## Illexfreak (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



don_king schrieb:


> Aber behaupten die werden von Hand gegossen! |kopfkrat:g


 
Tja, klassisches Eigentor würd ich sagen...#d



burn77 schrieb:


> Diese hier, oder?
> http://www.jackall.co.jp/lp048.html
> 
> Und die sind so gut, dass sie dann nach Japan exportiert werden...|rolleyes


 
Ja genau die... eine der wenigen die wirklich von hier exportiert werden und nicht importiert sind...


----------



## Bernhard* (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Ja genau die... eine der wenigen die wirklich von hier exportiert werden und nicht importiert sind...


 
Das glaubst Du jetzt nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## fishingchamp (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

weiß vielleicht jemand welche drillingsgröße zum sq 61 und dd 67?

bitte möglichst schnell bescheid sagen, da ich heute abend noch bestellen will bzw. werde...
schon mal vielen dank...

MFG
felix


----------



## profifischer (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@fishingchamp
Schau hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63918&page=8
mfg Manuel


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Ja genau die... eine der wenigen die wirklich von hier exportiert werden und nicht importiert sind...


 
Dann frag ich mich, warum eine Packung "drüben" umgerechnet 3.50-3.80€ kostet und hier 7.50€.


----------



## Illexfreak (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn Illex wirklich die Maschinen zu sich holt, dann werden sie ja wohl in Europa produziert und (bei Bedarf) auch exportiert.
Illex/jackall ist ja praktisch dasselbe...


----------



## Florelli (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Es wird sich dabei doch wohl kaum um irgendwelche großen Maschinen sondern wohl eher nur um Formen handeln und diese kann man doch locker nachbauen. Ich glaub kaum das Illex jetzt für Jackall produziert.


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> ...Illex/jackall ist ja praktisch dasselbe...


 
Und Lada ist das selbe wie Mercedes...schon klar! |uhoh:

Das einzige was von denen ist, sind ein paar Köder wie der Jason, Tackleboxen, die Ruten (wobei der Blank natürlich auch von wo anders kommt) und ein paar andere Sachen wie die Zange usw.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



			
				Illex Ashura Seabass 210 M schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere *Japanköder* waren wir auf der Suche nach passenden Ruten, konnten aber keine finden, die uns perfekt genug waren. Beginnend bei einer speziell gewebten Matte aus 40t Carbon, haben wir unsere eigenen Ruten kreiert, mit denen man selbst den leichtesten Wobbler vernünftig werfen kann, aber dank Semi-parabolik, jede Menge Rückgrat für den Drill behält.........




Demnach dürfte klar sein, wo die Köder herkommen.


----------



## taxel (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Illex/jackall ist ja praktisch dasselbe...



Hi Illexfreak,

ganz falsch. Illex ist ein Großhändler, der Produkte anderer Hersteller einkauft und unter eigenem Markennamen weiterverkauft. Die eingekauften Produkte können von "eigenständigen Markenherstellern" sein --> siehe Jackall Bros.

Die Produkte kann er sich aber auch bei Herstellern ohne Markennamen einkaufen, mit dem Illex-Label versehen und weiterverkaufen  --> Zangen, T-Shirts, usw.

Genausogut gut könnte ich eine Firma namens "Superduperhighendwobbler" gründen, bei Luckcraft, Megabass usw. Wobbler mit der Genehmigung einkaufen, diese neu zu verpacken und hier weiter verzukaufen. Wahrscheinlich wären die Firmen noch so freundlich, mir die Dinger gleich neu verpackt zu liefern.

Was ich auf keinen Fall glaube, ist das Illex IRGENWAS selbst produziert.

Das ist ja nun nicht weiter schlimm. Immerhin hat es uns in Europa die Segnungen japanischer Wobblerbaukunst näher gebracht. Die Hersteller selber hatten wohl keinen Bock, eigene Vertriebsfirmen in Europa zu gründen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Illexfreak (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Illexfreak,
> 
> ganz falsch. Illex ist ein Großhändler, der Produkte anderer Hersteller einkauft und unter eigenem Markennamen weiterverkauft. Die eingekauften Produkte können von "eigenständigen Markenherstellern" sein --> siehe Jackall Bros.
> 
> ...


 
So ausführlich und kompetent werde ich gerne korrigiert:m
Danke jetzt bin ich auf dem Stand der Dinge!

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## taxel (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> So ausführlich und kompetent werde ich gerne korrigiert:m
> Danke jetzt bin ich auf dem Stand der Dinge!
> 
> Gruss |wavey:



Immer gern #6 und danke für die Blumen

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pete86 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hey ich hab mal eine frage ,hat schon jemand mal mit den stirners von illex gefischt hab mir gerade welche bestellt und wollte eure erfahrungsberichte dazu gern mal hören ,wenn es denn welche gibt  mfg p


----------



## Gorcky (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Weiss jemand ob man bei Jackall auch Sachen online bestellen kann???;+


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man bei Jackall auch Sachen online bestellen kann???;+



Soweit ich weiss hat das zu früheren Zeit "darksnake" betrieben. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es aber genug shops bei denen man zuschlagen kann.


----------



## Gorcky (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss hat das zu früheren Zeit "darksnake" betrieben. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es aber genug shops bei denen man zuschlagen kann.



Getz mach mich mal nicht so neugierig,ohne mich darüber aufzuklären welche das sein könnten...*um einen link bettel*:q


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Shops?

Ganz einfach guck in den Thread "Köderkunst aus Japan" oder "Comboc for Twitching". Da sind mehr als genug Shops.


----------



## SprottenHansi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

oder ebay dot com direkt aus jp oder usa ...


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Shops?
> 
> Ganz einfach guck in den Thread "Köderkunst aus Japan" oder "Comboc for Twitching". Da sind mehr als genug Shops.


 

Da sind auch diverse eBay-Shops aufgelistet.


----------



## Bernhard* (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kann meinen Vorgängern nur beipflichten. Und bei der ebay-Suche schön "weltweit" und "Artikel in Shops" ankreuzen...dann wird dir auch schön geholfen.


----------



## gigizinho (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
hab mal ne frage. bei 2 jason 90sp, die flachläufer, ist die kleine schaufel abgebrochen. zuerst habe ich sie mit 2 komponentenkleber versucht zu fixieren, aber fehlanzeige. mit heißkleber sieht die sache schon besser aus, aber ich habe halt angst das die schaufel im wasser abgeht und das heiss auf nimmerwiedersehen. gibt es noch ne andere methode oder besseren klebstoff der auch dauerhaft hält?
die reste vom heißkleber lassen sich mühelos entfernen, nur das die schaufel jetzt halt nicht mehr komplett steif ist.
danke schon einmal für die tipps.
g.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

gigi,
da wirste pech haben, der Wobller ist im Pinzip hinüber, egal wie du die schaufel festmachst (sofern das überhaupt wirklich funzt, es wird ein Notbehelf bleiben), du wirst nie mehr alles aus dem Wobbler rausholen können,.....


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Dieses Problem kenn ich vom Freddy Long Horn. Der ist mir beim Schleppen mal etwas aufm Grund gekommen und die Schaufel war angebrochen. Da kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen, warum bei einem derartigen Köder eine so dünne Schaufel verarbeitet wird. Ich denke mal, dass die Schaufel vom Long Horn auch gerne mal im Drill mit einem kampfstarken Hecht brechen wird.


----------



## Hooked (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin!
Loctite 401 Universalklebstoff / Sofortklebstoff. 
Das sollte fürs erste halten. Du mußt nur zusehen das Du die Schaufel auch wieder gerade anklebst.
Ansonsten (oder wenns doch nicht hält)  mußt Du Dir wohl nen neuen besorgen.


----------



## gigizinho (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
danke erst einmal für die tips.hab den jason heute mal probiert und glatt einen maßigen hecht gefangen. schaufel ist auch noch drann. die bewegungen sind zwar nicht mehr exact wie ein original jason, aber jetzt dreh er sich ganz kurz , wenn man etwas toller twitcht um die eigene achse, ansonsten wenn man es gediegen angeht rollt er viel mehr als vorher. eigendlich nicht übel. mal sehen wie lange die schaufel durchhält.
g.


----------



## Aalcaipi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hab vor nem Monat auf der Jackall Seite nachgeschaut. Leider konnte ich nur Reste von älteren Wobblern als "Deutschsprachige" bestellen. Den Jason ect. die ich dort eigentlich kaufen wollte können nur Japaner auf dieser Seite bestellen. Gute Geschäftsidee, da sie dort nur 4,-€ kosten.
Also am besten einem Kollegen Bescheid sagen oder selbst mal rüber fliegen und kaufen. In Deutschland sind sie mir auf jeden Fall zu teuer, wenn man weiss das sie anderswo verscherpelt werden.

@ traxel: Da hast recht. Die Wobbler werden in Japan hergestellt zu billig Preisen und dann nach Frankreich an Sensas geliefert. Die versehen die Wobbler zusätzlich mit dem Namen Illex und fertig ist der gute *hohe* Preis. So kann man Geld machen^^. Wer es nicht glaubt...einfach mal Verpackung lesen und ein bissl im Internet nachforschen. Wie gesagt ich lass mir nur noch welche aus Japan mitbringen, solange man sparen kann.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@gigizinho: Guck mal hier http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=846

Vielleicht hilft dir das, bei deiner abgebrochenen Schaufel.


----------



## Bonifaz (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey

Hab in meck-pom in der vergangenen Woche auf hecht geangelt. Hab auch u.a. zum 1. Mal mit Illex Wobbler geangelt. am besten hat sich der Arnoud 110F in barschdekor gemacht. Von meinen insgesamt 16 gefangenen Hechten haben 8 auf den gebissen. Damit bin ich zufrieden.

Gruß |uhoh:


----------



## gigizinho (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
danke chrizzi für den tip....schade ist nur das die illex schaufeln nicht eingesetzt sind.
die beiden teile werden so weit ich weiß zusammen gebacken, daher hat die schafel auch diese naht in der mitte.ich weiss leider nicht wenn man das gute stück ansägt, was passiert. aber wenn mit epoxy alles wieder abgedichtet
wird müsste die luft drinnbleiben. na mal sehen...der versuch macht klug.
g.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> danke chrizzi für den tip....schade ist nur das die illex schaufeln nicht eingesetzt sind.
> die beiden teile werden so weit ich weiß zusammen gebacken, daher hat die schafel auch diese naht in der mitte.ich weiss leider nicht wenn man das gute stück ansägt, was passiert. aber wenn mit epoxy alles wieder abgedichtet
> wird müsste die luft drinnbleiben. na mal sehen...der versuch macht klug.
> g.




Du hast doch zwei kaputte - soweit ich das mitbekommen hab. 
Dann kannste auch ein ganz schrotten oder beide retten. 
Mit Expoy solltest du den Wobbler wieder dicht kriegen, da braucht man nicht so viel Angst haben - musst nur sehen wie du am besten die Schaufel da reinbekommst. Wahllos sägen würde ich da nicht, da die Ösen (vorne und zu den Haken) miteinander verbunden sein können und du dabei die "Achse" leicht durch hast. Musst dich vorsichtig rantasten, dann klappt das schon


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber illex nimmt wobbler mit abgebrochener tauschaufel zurück ...musste zum händler gehen und du kriegst nen neuen...habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen und auch gehört...

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja... dauert nur etwas lange (bis jetzt 2,5-3 Monate) #6


----------



## PureContact (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

und was is bei Selbstverschulden, bei Materialfehler kann ichs mir noch vorstellen...
und jetzt versucht bitte mal das Nachzuweisen!
Ich denke es kommt darauf an, wie nett euer Händler ist!


----------



## sr-esox (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo Petrijünger,habe heute einen Illex Freddy 170 Cat Walk erstanden,kann jemand sagen ob und wie fängig er ist?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

der is fängig, wenn du ihn einholst hat er schon eine schöne aktion.
richtig gut fängt er aber bei uns immer erst, wenn du ihn twitcht, also mit der rute schlägst...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Beim Illex Illex Freddy 170 Cat Walk im kleine Pausen einlegen das bringt am Ende den Biss bei uns!Immer 5sec. stehen lassen dann wieder anfangen zu twitchen und genau wo du anfängst kommen die meisten bisse!

mfg Marvin


----------



## sickly86 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

5 sekunden "stehen lassen" geht mit nem sinkenden köder schonmal gar nicht.... und zu flach sollte das gewässer dann auch nicht sein


----------



## gigizinho (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ola
hab mich mal ein bischen in der "kleberscene" umgehört. also 2-komponentenkleber ist so ziemlich das beste überhaupt. was anderes soll angeblich garnicht gehen.das einzige was zu beachten ist...auf keinen fall uhu kleber nehmen, der soll wohl so richtig sch.... sein. man hat mir einen von elektro conrad empfohlen und was soll ich sagen...bis jetzt alles bestens. hab auch noch mal mit den händen probiert und das ganze scheint doch schon einiges auszuhalten. hab mir ne kleine vorrichtung gebaut damit die schaufel einigermaßen gerade ist und was soll ich sagen... soviel unterschied im laufverhalten gegenüber einem original jason konnte ich nicht feststellen.
g.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> hab mich mal ein bischen in der "kleberscene" umgehört. also 2-komponentenkleber ist so ziemlich das beste überhaupt. was anderes soll angeblich garnicht gehen.das einzige was zu beachten ist...auf keinen fall uhu kleber nehmen, der soll wohl so richtig sch.... sein. man hat mir einen von elektro conrad empfohlen und was soll ich sagen...bis jetzt alles bestens. hab auch noch mal mit den händen probiert und das ganze scheint doch schon einiges auszuhalten. hab mir ne kleine vorrichtung gebaut damit die schaufel einigermaßen gerade ist und was soll ich sagen... soviel unterschied im laufverhalten gegenüber einem original jason konnte ich nicht feststellen.
> g.



hast dua uch bei dem jason die schaufel geknackt?!
das passiert in meiner angelscene öfters:q:q
die schaufel is echt nich sehr doll, aber der jason is unverzichtbar, denn er fängt ohne ende....


----------



## sickly86 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

jason sucks


----------



## PureContact (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



sickly86 schrieb:


> 5 sekunden "stehen lassen" geht mit nem sinkenden köder schonmal gar nicht.... und zu flach sollte das gewässer dann auch nicht sein





aber hallo
grad auch in der Absinkphase kommen verdammt viele Bisse!


----------



## k1ng (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

also ich habe mir gestern die Illex Ashura Yellow Seabass 240 M gekauft und muss sagen, das sie doch ziemlich steif ist. Hatte sie mir anderst vorgestellt . Meint ihr ich kann die Angel nochmal umtauschen ?*GG*, 300 euro in die Ecke stellen ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## rainer1962 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

kommt drauf an wann du sie gekauft hast, wo du gekauft hast (ich nehme mal an du hast mit ihr gefischt) falls nicht gefischt, kannste sie eh innerhalb 2 Wochen zurückgeben.


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> [...] *wo* du gekauft hast [...]



Rüschtüsch.

Bei Fernabsatzgeschäften (Internet, Telefon, etc.) gilt:

Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht   
  Bei Fernabsatzgeschäften (Warenhandel über das Internet oder Kataloge) muss dem Verbraucher ein Widerrufs- oder Rückgaberecht eingeräumt werden.


----------



## k1ng (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich war doch persönlich dort *Gg*


----------



## rainer1962 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

dann geh halt nochmal persönlich hin und rede mit dem Händler, sag ihm was dich "bedrückt" und hole dir ne andere dafür, wenn es ein Händler mit "weitsicht" ist macht er das bestimmt, schliesslich will er nen Kunden, der sich Ruten (nehme auch an Rollen und anderes Gerät) für viel geld kauft nicht vergraulen.


----------



## k1ng (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich probiere sie morgen umzutauschen, möchte mir dafür die *Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin - 240 4-24g* kaufen*.*
Im Moment besitze ich die hier: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-ashura-seabass-240-p-1181.html?cPath=21_37_66


Die ist brutal Hart, ich brauche eher eine weichere Gärte für Fat Rap's etc.


----------



## PharmaMan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Biriken? Wie führt ihr ihn? Bei mir beißt nix drauf!


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



PharmaMan schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Biriken? Wie führt ihr ihn? Bei mir beißt nix drauf!


 



Wat is das für einer????;+ Kenn ich nicht#c


----------



## schroe (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Gib mal bei Google "Illex Biriken" ein, da findest du ihn noch in einem Shop abgelichtet. Er war kurz im Illex Programm hat sich den Berichten zur Folge, genau wie der "Hammer" nie richtig durchgesetzt. Ursprünglich wurden sie als Wolfsbarschköder eingeführt. Ich meine, er hat 2005 das Programm verlassen.

@PharmaMan,
sorry, kann dir nicht weiterhelfen. Der hat mich schon im Laden nicht angesprochen. Ich bin zugegebenermaßen "Augenräuber".


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Aha danke schroe#6

Dieser also 

http://img472.*ih.us/img472/3848/dscf0551155dr7.jpg




Ist wirklich "Hammer"  diese Ähnlichkeit

Nein,den kenne ich nicht.Nur den Illex Hammer und den würde ich nieeeeee wieeeeeeder hergeben,weil der mir regelmäßig Hechte beschert!!!!


----------



## schroe (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Nein,den kenne ich nicht.Nur den Illex Hammer und den würde ich nieeeeee wieeeeeeder hergeben,weil der mir regelmäßig Hechte beschert!!!!



Hm,....verdelli,.....hätte ich ihn wohl doch mal probieren sollen, den "Hammer".

Vor etwa einem halben Jahr erzählte mir Marc von jerkbait.com, dass er an eine größere Charge der "Hammer" und "MekeMeke" kommen könnte. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es die Dinger hier schon nicht mehr. Weiß nicht, wo er die hätte "auftun" können.
Sollte dir dein "Hammer" also mal verlustig gehen, ist Marc evtl. eine hilfreiche Infoaddi für einen "Ersatzhammer".
Ins Programm hat er sie damals nicht aufgenommen.


----------



## PharmaMan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> Aha danke schroe#6
> 
> 
> Nein,den kenne ich nicht.Nur den Illex Hammer und den würde ich nieeeeee wieeeeeeder hergeben,weil der mir regelmäßig Hechte beschert!!!!




Wann und wie setzt du den Hammer ein? Ich habe einen in richtig schwulem Pink hab aber nie richtig Vertrauen in ihn gehabt! #c

Bitte um vertrauensbildende Ratschläge!


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der ist ne Granate!!!! Genau in dem schw***** Pink hab ich ihn auch !! Die Hechte fahren drauf ab,aber wie !!!!!!!
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/4695/hammer2jy2.jpg

In krautreichem,flachem Wasser spielt er seine ganze Fängigkeit aus da er nur etwa 50cm Tiefgang hat. Ich hole ihn mal monoton,mal mit Aufriebstops ein.Ab u zu geb ich ihm auch mal sanfte Twitches!!

Probierts mal aus,ihr werdet sehen!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## schroe (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Probierts mal aus,ihr werdet sehen!!!!!!!!!!



Danke für den Tipp.#6


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Schroe

erwarte aber dann nen Bericht!!!!#6

Achso,das Ding siehst auf eine riesen Entfernung daherkommen.Da bekommt man die Angriffe der Räuber quasi live mit!!!!!!


----------



## worker_one (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Und wo gibts den jetzt? (außer oben...)


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

google einfach mal!! Den bekommst noch in einigen Shops!!!!

Mal sehen,vielleicht kann ich euch am Montag nen Esox mit nem Hammer im Maul präsentieren da ich am Samstag zocken geh. Wär doch was!!#6


----------



## PharmaMan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habs mal wie mit nem Popper probiert aber: nüscht!

Werde dem Teil noch mal ne Chance geben!


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Den fisch ich wie nen Wobbler oder Twitchbait!!!#6 Dat funzt!!


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



PharmaMan schrieb:


> Ich habs mal wie mit nem Popper probiert aber: nüscht!
> 
> Werde dem Teil noch mal ne Chance geben!


 
Wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe, dann ist der wohl fürs oberflächennahe fischen. Um ein aussagefähiges Testergebnis zu erziehlen sollte man das vielleicht auf´s Frühjahr verschieben. Jetzt im Dezember sehe ich eher schwarz mit Oberflächenhechten.


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ist schon richtig böörni#h,

Das Gewässer an das ich morgen gehe ist aber teilweise recht flach ( 1,5m ).

Bin recht zuversichtlich das jemand meinen Hammer attackiert!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maesox schrieb:


> ...Bin recht zuversichtlich das jemand meinen Hammer attackiert!!!!


 
Das wär ja echt *hammer*mässig! Schon mal "Petri Heil"!


----------



## PharmaMan (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hast du den schon mal mit Erfolg geschleppt?

Der letzte Samstag war wohl vom Winde verweht....?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo zusammen,
habe den beitrag erst gerade zum ersten mal gesehen.ich habe auch eine (denke doch mal schon ganz beachtliche) sammlung von illex wobblern,ca. 50-60 stück.habe letztes jahr super gut damit rapfen,barsch und zander gefangen.mit arnaud und squirell,als rute fische ich eine illex ashura 2,40m 5-20 gr.eine super flitsche mit der ich im herbst 2007 im hafen super gut mit no action shads abgeräumt habe.


----------



## drogba (20. März 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

:kkann stolz sagen das ich gestern mir 5 water moccasin gekauft habe wirklich unglaublich das illex die nicht mehr verkauft .


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Stimmt, das finde ich auch... ;+

Habe beim Japaner versucht die zu bestellen, da schreibt der mir doch das Modell ist zu alt, da könnte man nix mehr bekommen!#c


----------



## drogba (20. März 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

weis nich ob das verkaufstrategie von illex ist .weil man hört ja oft das irgentwoe immer mal ne große menge von nicht mehr produzierten sachen auftauchen.die händler kaufen die dann natürlich in massen und zu unverschämten preisen ein + weiter verkaufen.also ich könnte noch 5 moccasin auftreiben


----------



## Evo (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Über Tage hinweg hab ich den Thread hier mal "durchgearbeitet" (wer schaff das schon an einem Stück? ). Ok im Prinzip hat er mich in dem Punkt zugestimmt es mal mit einem Squirrel und Arnaud zu probieren.
So bestellt im Angelcenter Kassel. Ein Squirrel 76 Ablette (Weißfisch) und Arnaud 110 Pearl Ayu. Den Freddy Catwalk find ich ja auch sehr interessant, aber da der Schwanz ja doch ziemlich leicht abgehen soll, hab ichs erst einmal gelassen.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Sride aus? Hat mit dem schon jemand erfahrungen? Die Beschreibung hört sich ja schon mal gut an ^^


----------



## worker_one (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Evo schrieb:


> Den Freddy Catwalk find ich ja auch sehr interessant, aber da der Schwanz ja doch ziemlich leicht abgehen soll, hab ichs erst einmal gelassen.



Glückwunsch zu deinen Illexen...#6
Der Freddy ist auch ein verdammt geiler Köder und was den Schwanz betrifft:
Ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber hilft manchmal Wunder..


----------



## BadnerPower (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

den water moccasion gibts hier wieder:

www.crankheadz.com

dat wars auch schon von mir|wavey:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Evo schrieb:


> Über Tage hinweg hab ich den Thread hier mal "durchgearbeitet" (wer schaff das schon an einem Stück? ). Ok im Prinzip hat er mich in dem Punkt zugestimmt es mal mit einem Squirrel und Arnaud zu probieren.
> So bestellt im Angelcenter Kassel. Ein Squirrel 76 Ablette (Weißfisch) und Arnaud 110 Pearl Ayu. Den Freddy Catwalk find ich ja auch sehr interessant, aber da der Schwanz ja doch ziemlich leicht abgehen soll, hab ichs erst einmal gelassen.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Sride aus? Hat mit dem schon jemand erfahrungen? Die Beschreibung hört sich ja schon mal gut an ^^



ich hab einen sride zuhaus, hab ihn erst ein paar maal probe geworfen un muss sagen, das er echt eine geile aktion hat, er schlängelt sich durchs wasser, das sieht echt richtig genial aus!!


----------



## Pete86 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

moin hat hier irgendjemand erfahrungen mit den neuen ruten (die grauen) würde mich brennend interessieren 

danke


----------



## Evo (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich hab einen sride zuhaus, hab ihn erst ein paar maal probe geworfen un muss sagen, das er echt eine geile aktion hat, er schlängelt sich durchs wasser, das sieht echt richtig genial aus!!



klingt gut. wurde damit auch schon mal was gefangen? ^^
wäre das Teile eine ernsthafte Alternative zum Freddy (auch wenn man da die Flosse mit Sekundenkleber fixieren kann |rolleyes)?


----------



## mightyeagle69 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Pete86 schrieb:


> moin hat hier irgendjemand erfahrungen mit den neuen ruten (die grauen) würde mich brennend interessieren
> 
> danke



Gude Pete86,

also ich habe mir die Illex Ashura "Mustang" gegönnt & muss sagen ich bin hell auf begeistert! Da stimmt einfach alles, ich kann die Mustang mit der TwinPower als auch mit der RevoInshore fischen, an den Grauen Blank hat man sich schnell gewöhnt.Die Ruten der Gray series sind alle für Süß/Salzwasser bestimmt sprich da wird es auch keine probleme geben  was auch sehr geil ist ist die halterung für die Rolle die kann in beide richtungen justiert werden damit man die Rute perfekt ausbalanzieren kann....!!!Sehr schöne Sache dat #6#6.Die Mustang hat bei einer länge von 2,40 ein wurfgewicht von 7-35 gr. preislich liegt sie bei etwa 280 Euronen.

Cheers

MightyEagle


----------



## Evo (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los. Ist Illex/Jackall schon wieder out? 
Ich hab ja einen Arnaud 110F und Squirrel 67. Sehen schicke aus, laufen auch schicke nur gefangen hab ich damit noch nix. Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch...
Einen Jackall Sride hab ich inzwischen auch schon, und auch ein paar mal geworfen (nicht zu häufig, da ich dort wenige Minuten zuvor einen Lucky Craft Live Pointer versenkt hatte  ). Also fix geführt sieht der ja echt genial aus, nur bewegt sich das Teil kaum wenn man ihn relativ langsam einholt. :/  Meine Erfahrung dazu...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Out? Was soll an guten Wobblern out sein? 

Öhm führst du deine Minnows immer wie Crankbaits?

mfg Flo


----------



## Evo (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Da war sowas wie'n Smiley dahinter. Aber dass in dem ehemals so aktiven Thread seit über einem Monat keine Erfahrungen mehr geschildert wurden, ist schon etwas komisch, gell?

Ich führe WAS wie WAS? Ich kann ja ableiten was du meinst, aber man muss es nicht alles verenglischen ;-)
Nur weil ich was von einholen schrieb, heißt das nicht, dass ich das nur mache. Ich hab nunmal anhand der Beweglichkeit dabei meine Feststellung geäußert. Twitchen kann man doch jeden x-beliebigen 0815-Wobbler.

btw, der Drilling vom Squirrel isn Witz. Die sind zwar schön scharf, biegen aber doch viel zu leicht auf. Das ist zwar keine neue Erkenntnis, aber ich machte die Erfahrung ebenso


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Evo schrieb:


> Da war sowas wie'n Smiley dahinter. Aber dass in dem ehemals so aktiven Thread seit über einem Monat keine Erfahrungen mehr geschildert wurden, ist schon etwas komisch, gell?
> 
> *Fühl dir nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten. Ne, nur mittlerweile ist Illex bzw. Jackall Bros. für viele kein Neuland mehr oder der neue Wunderköder und so stellt sich die rege Beteiligung auch mit der Zeit ein.*
> 
> ...


 
mfg Flo


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

moin

ich hab mir was ganz neues bei mir ausm angelladen gegönnt...
einen _Power bill _von _Imakatsu_, hab ich schon en paar mal probe geworfen, läuft so natürlich! richtig geiles teil!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich hab mir was ganz neues...
> einen _Power *KILLER*bill _von _Imakatsu_



So neu ist der auch nicht. Der Super Killer Bill läuft aber wesendlich besser, finde ich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Tjoar Chrizzi irgendwie muss der Tackledealer das Zeug ja auch an den Mann bringen

mfg Flo


----------



## maulwurf2401 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi zusammen,

hab mir letzhin mal den Illex Freddy Catwalk 125 zugelegt, kann mir da jemand tipps zur köderführung geben, werde da net ganz schlau draus

danke schonmal

gruß flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich hab mir was ganz neues bei mir ausm angelladen gegönnt...
> einen _Power bill _von _Imakatsu_, hab ich schon en paar mal probe geworfen, läuft so natürlich! richtig geiles teil!



Na ja, solange ihn xxcruiserxx nicht kennt ist er für den halt neu... :z

Aber der KillerBill ist schon ein geiler Köder! Nur die Preise hier bei uns... Vor kurzem habe ich den im Laden doch allen Ernstes für 23,50€ gesehen, bin beinahe rückwärts rausgefallen...


----------



## PureContact (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab mir letzhin mal den Illex Freddy Catwalk 125 zugelegt, kann mir da jemand tipps zur köderführung geben, werde da net ganz schlau draus
> 
> ...


langsam einkurbel äußerst wenig twitchen und lange Pausen einhalten, dann müsst's klappen |rolleyes


----------



## NoSaint (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich hab mir vor kurzem den DD Arnaud zugelegt, also diesen 100mm Suspending und mus sagen er macht ne super figur im Wasser, nur hab ich noch nicht viel mit dem gefischt und dementsprechend noch nichts auf ihn gefangen. Macht auf jedenfall beimn twitchen super beweguungen und bricht schön zu den Seiten aus, sieht echt verführerisch aus das Ganze. Was ich mir noch zulegen will ist einer dieser Dreiteiligen Illex, weiß aber noch nicht genau welcher, mal scheun was der Angellade hier so da hat...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> So neu ist der auch nicht. Der Super Killer Bill läuft aber wesendlich besser, finde ich.



ich meinte damit nich, das der wobbler so neu ist, sondern das ich ihn ganz neu habe..?! und das er für mich ganz neu ist, da ich noch nie imakatsu gefischt hab


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch zulegen will ist einer dieser Dreiteiligen Illex, weiß aber noch nicht genau welcher, mal scheun was der Angellade hier so da hat...


Mikey Slim kann ich Dir nur währmstens empfehlen :http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-mikey-slim-sun-fish-p-1169.html ,wenns ne Nummer kleiner sein soll, dann Hamakuru 75 : http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-JACKALL-BROS...ryZ65996QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NoSaint (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Mikey Slim kann ich Dir nur währmstens empfehlen :http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-mikey-slim-sun-fish-p-1169.html ,wenns ne Nummer kleiner sein soll, dann Hamakuru 75 : http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-JACKALL-BROS...ryZ65996QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem




Super, Danke für die Info, sehen echt sehr Interessant aus, die beiden! Mal ne Frage, bei dem Mikey Slim steht er wäre ein Oberflächenköder, wie Tief läuft der dann, oder gibts da auch ne Version die etwa so 1-1,5 m tief läuft?


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Super, Danne für die Info, sehen echt sehr Interessant aus, die beiden! Mal ne Frage, bei dem Mikey Slim steht er wäre ein Oberflächenköder, wie Tief läuft der dann, oder gibts da auch ne Version die etwa so 1-1,5 m tief läuft?


Also ich kenn keine,falls Du nen Wobbler suchst der tief läuft und trotzdem ne gute Figur mach(hatt allerdings mehr als 3 Teile ) kann ich Dir zu dem hier raten : 
https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=products&file=info&cPath=65_341&products_id=2056
is zwar kein Illex, aber kostet fast genauso viel:q....
Gruß Carsten


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mal ne Frage an Euch Illex Profis 

Hat einer noch zufällig nen Watermonitor 85 in der Farbe Bone  oder ne Adresse wo ich die noch bekomme ?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

www.adventure-fishing-online.de 

ich find die einfach nur scheiß teuer


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Vielleicht mla bei Th. Engert anrufen (www.crankheadz.de).


----------



## worker_one (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Kennt jemand die Hakengrößen der kleinen Illexe insbesondere Squirell 61, Chubby und TinyFry 38 und 50???
Mir sind ein paar auf- bzw. verbogen und wollte die austauschen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> www.adventure-fishing-online.de
> 
> ich find die einfach nur scheiß teuer



Teuer ist relativ, aber vor allem haben die den Köder nicht...

Klasse Empfehlung! #6


----------



## crash (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



worker_one schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Hakengrößen der kleinen Illexe insbesondere Squirell 61, Chubby und TinyFry 38 und 50???
> Mir sind ein paar auf- bzw. verbogen und wollte die austauschen!




also der chubby hat size 8(laut der verpackung die vor mir liegt), hab mir gleich welche dazu bestellt bei meiner letzten bestellung

wie i grad gesehn habe, könnten die vielleicht doch noch etwas kleiner sein, denn es sieht so aus, als könnte sich diese drillinge ineinander verhängen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Angesichts der teuren Preise werden die meisten bestimmt ab Dezember im Ausland bestellen.

Der Zollfreie Betrag liegt dann statt 22 Euro  bei 150 Euro. :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich denke mal die meisten machen das jetzt schon, und die die es jetzt nicht machen machen es auch nicht wenn der zollfreie Warenwert angehoben wird...


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Es muss aber nicht nur Zoll, derzeit um die 4%, sondern auch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (Mwst) gezahlt werden.Und die zu entrichtende Einfuhrumsatzsteuer beträgt 19% und hier bleibt alles beim alten.




Falsch, bis 150€ ist die Warensendung (incl. Porto) Abgabenfrei, also da kommt keine Steuer und kein Zoll drauf.

Das steh so auf der Zollseite, der Freibetrag von 22€ wird auf 150€ angehoben.

Ich glaube auch kaum, dass eine 300€ Sendung (wenn sie als solche gekennzeichnet ist) im Dezember durchrutscht, ich hab mehr das Gefühl, da werden einige lange auf ihre Weihnachtsgeschenke warten müssen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch kaum, dass eine 300€ Sendung (wenn sie als solche gekennzeichnet ist) im Dezember durchrutscht, ich hab mehr das Gefühl, da werden einige lange auf ihre Weihnachtsgeschenke warten müssen.




Das sehe ich leider auch so...

Aber kein Grund die Japanische Wirtschaft nicht trotzdem jetzt schon weiter anzukurbeln!:vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> genauso hab ich das auch aufgefasst! und werde daher ab dezember dann auch die ein oder andere bestellung gen horizont schicken




Warum warten bis Dezember, alles was eh über 150€ kommt, kann man auch jetzt kaufen, das macht ja kein Unterschied. Einziger Vorteil werden Köderkäufe sein. oder eventuell noch eine Rolle, wenn man die günstig schießt.


----------



## alex1996 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

:v:v:v:v





darksnake schrieb:


> Wer von euch fischt mit Illex wobblern und was sind eure erfahrung?
> hat auch jemand ein link wo man die bekommt?
> Bitte nich soo lange um den heißen brei herumreden einfach sagen was gefangen welcher wobbler usw.! Vielen dank finde sie zwar teuer aber denke sie sind ihr geld wert!


 |wavey:


----------



## alex1996 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

habe im winter einen schönen hecht auf einen illexin barsch dekor gefangen|bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Alex1996

Was genau möchtest du uns sagen?

Das Du Schüler bist und nicht weisst was Du mit der vielen freien Ferien-Zeit anfangen sollst?

Mein Tip: Angeln gehen, das entspannt...


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> HÄ?! steh aufm schlauch! klar bis dezember warten, hat doch nur vorteile, schreibst doch selber...
> 
> genau darauf warte ich doch! anstatt jetzt nur bis 22euro ein bis zwei köder zu bestellen, kann ich mir dann nen ganzen schwung liefern lassen oder halt auch mal nen einzelnes röllchen oder ne rute zuschicken lassen
> für mich ist das ersparnis wenn ich zurzeit über 22euro komme nicht groß genug um dafür extra im ausland zu bestellen aber die 150euro sind dann ganz andere dimensionen



Bei Ködern ist das kein Problem, aber mit einer Rolle kann man schnell drüber sein, und mit einer Rute sowieso, weil ja das Porto mit eingerechnet wird.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn ich sagen wir mal 5 oder 6 Köder bestelle ist das bei mir bisher genau 1 mal vom Zoll geöffnet worden...


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> @chrizzi: keine angst werd schon drauf achten, dass ich die 150 nicht übersteige, denn für 130euro+porto soll man auch schon hin und wieder brauchbare ruten und rollen bekommen können



Naja kommt drauf an von wo, was für eine Rute. Packmaß über 1,50m auf Japan kostet 20.000 JPY, also etwa 120€ das ist dann schon recht viel - da bleiben dir noch knappe 30€ für die Rute. :q

Aus den USA ist es ganz komisch, mal wollen die auch um die $100, mal nur $30. Da könnte man schon ehr was Zollfreies finden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Richtig, Ruten wird mit Porto schnell teuer...


----------



## chris_berlin (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Bin zwar nicht der große Aufpasser hier, aber seid ihr nicht ein wenig entfernt vom Thema?

Also ich fische jedenfalls mit Illex  Überwiegend mit Wobblern. Soviel dazu. Habe gestern meine zweiten Illex verballert. Der neue Popper hängt jetzt schön im Baum  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenns denn in Deutschland passendes Gerät gibt...


----------



## dani_carp (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



> Packmaß über 1,50m auf Japan kostet 20.000 JPY, also etwa 120€


Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Plat will 10200 Yen und Bass will 18000 Yen für Ruten über 1,5m


----------



## messerfisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Habt ihr schon mal mit dem Watermonitor auf Rapfen gefischt?Und wie erfolgreich?



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wer Interesse an Illex-Krams hat, bitte schön...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2157109#post2157109


----------



## maesox (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hier noch ein Bild wo es hingehört!!

Geschossen vor etwa zwei Wochen am Neckar. Döbel auf *Squirrell 61 SP*
*http://img183.*ih.us/img183/837/dbelaufillexkx7.jpg*

*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## lars04 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat schon jemand mit Illexruten in der Ostsee (BB) geangelt ? Sind die Ruten seewasserfest ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Die Gelbe un Graue Reihe ist Seewasser fest

lg Flo


----------



## Master Hecht (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich muss sagen als es muss bei mir nicht unbedingt illex sein...
nachdem ich auch noch schüler bin und nich so viel geld habe und mir dann letztens ein squad minnow abgersissen hab kauf ich mir keine mehr rapala tuts auch und die sind noch nich so ganz teuer, außerdem is in Punkto fänngigkeit kein unterschied zu bemerken. im gegenteil eig. so gut hab ich mit dem squad minnow in der ems nämlich nich so gut gefangen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Toll, es gibt schließlich mehrere Modelle, und nicht jedes fäbgt überall gleich gut.

Sollte evtl. auch mal vergleich wie man welchen Köder fischt.

Nicht ohne Grund hat sich Rapalla Hiroshi ins Boot geholt...


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich hab auch ähnliche rapala und illex köder gefischt...
außerdem hab ich ja nicht gesagt das sie nicht fangen und ich hab auch dabeigeschrieben das sie in der Ems bei uns nicht so gut fangen und da ich noch schüler bin scheiden die sowieso aus weil mir die viel zu teuer sind...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Warum gibt man dann ein Fazit über eine Marke ab, von der man mal ein Köder gefischt hat?

lg Flo


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wie fischt Ihr eigentlich Squirell und Co auf Döbel. Ich fische viel mit Illex, allerdings nur auf Hecht und Barsch. Wenn man in die lockere Schnur schlägt und sie auf der Stelle tanzen lässt, dann sind die einfach unschlagbar. Ich habe allerdings nur Zufallsfänge an Döbeln gehabt und das, obwohl wir ein super Döbelgewässer haben. Die beissen bei uns viel besser auf linear, schnell und flach geführte crankbaits. Aber mal so überhaupt nicht auf ausbrechende Köder.


----------



## Skillz (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hey von dieser marke habe ich einen Wobbler geschenk bekommen, es ist ein: Squad Minnow 95 suspending

Kennt den jemand? Ist der gut? Er ist nagelneu


----------



## Blackbeard (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Squad Minnow ist ein super Köder. Am besten mit leichten Schlägen aus dem Handgelenk fischen und zwischen drinnen den Köder einige Sekunden stehen lassen. Ist immer eine Bank...


----------



## magic feeder (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

boah ey.....die illex wobbler scheinen echt super zu sein, aber die preise hauen mich um.....ich möchte mir demnächst mal den ein oder anderen illex köder zulegen jedoch habe ich die befürchtung dass ich zusätzlich zu den rapalas auch noch illex an zu sammeln fange......wo soll das bei mir noch enden???


----------



## drehteufel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



magic feeder schrieb:


> boah ey.....die illex wobbler scheinen echt super zu sein, aber die preise hauen mich um...



Das kann ich bestätigen, habe den Squirrel in 61 und 76 gefischt, die Dinger sind unglaublich fängig, zumindest in meinem Gewässer. Habe auch noch Chubbys gefischt, die waren nicht so toll...
Aber der Squirrel ist absolut top. Mein Liebling ist der 76er.


----------



## Master Hecht (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt ich hab nicht nur einen illex Wobbler nur letzens hab ich wieder einen abgerissen und den werd ich mir auch nicht noch einmal kaufen.
Außerdem hat mein Kumpel auch einige illex die hier nicht besonders gut zu fangen scheinen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Drehteufel der Chubby ist wohl einer der besten Köder von Illec mein Spitzname für den kleinen "Killer" kenne kein Gewässer in dem er nicht fängt und hat mir schon etliche Barsche bis 40cm und Döbel bis 55cm, sowie Hechte bis 60cm gebracht....

Dann erzähl mal was nicht so gut daran ist??? 

lg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Drehteufel der Chubby ist wohl einer der besten Köder von Illec mein Spitzname für den kleinen "Killer" kenne kein Gewässer in dem er nicht fängt und hat mir schon etliche Barsche bis 40cm und Döbel bis 55cm, sowie Hechte bis 60cm gebracht....
> 
> Dann erzähl mal was nicht so gut daran ist???
> 
> lg Flo



Naja, es gab mehr als genug Situationen, in denen die Barsche keinen Chubby wollten, nach dem Squirrel aber verrückt waren. Lag aber vielleicht auch an der Farbe, der Chubby war in Ayu, der Squirrel in Perch, ein absolut tödliches Dekor wie ich finde.

PS: Müsste ich mich für einen einzigen Köder auf Barsch in meinem See festlegen, wäre es ganz klar der Squirrel 76 in Perch. Vielleicht kann ihm der ein oder andere Pointer oder Trick Darter in diesem Jahr den Rang ablaufen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Man kann aber keinen Jerkbait mit einem Crankbait vergleichen.....


----------



## worker_one (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Man kann aber keinen Jerkbait mit einem Crankbait vergleichen.....



Genau!
Chubby (Crank) = Barsche suchen und finden...
Squirrel (Jerk) = gefundene Barsche gezielt fangen...:m


----------



## drehteufel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Man kann aber keinen Jerkbait mit einem Crankbait vergleichen.....



Habe ich nicht, habe nur gesagt, dass ich mit dem Chubby wesentlich weniger Erfolg hatte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ist mir schon klar, dass der Chubby anders funktioniert als der Squirrel...|uhoh:
Ist auch egal, soll jeder fischen, was er will...


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Im Fluss ist der Chubby ein ganz brauchbarer Köder, die Firetigerversion war letztes Jahr manchmal der einzige Köder, der noch ein paar Döbel brachte, wenn diese sehr beissfaul waren. Ist halt aus meiner Sicht ein klassischer Köder zum Fischen in relativ starker Strömung. Im Stillwasser hab ich ihn nie eingesetzt...


----------



## MegaForce (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Zander-Wobbler von Illex.

Der Wobbler sollte etwa 1m tief laufen.

Ich würde mich über jeden Tipp freuen!

Mfg. Julian#h


----------



## stanleyclan (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

in welchen farben ist man auf barsceh und hechte mit dem illex chubby eigentlich am bseten??


----------



## Waechter91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hi force
versuchs mal mit dem HAMAKURU-R S 75 oder Deka HAMAKURU
der lässt sich in beliebiger tiefe führen und hat eine bomben aktion!#6
gruß waechter


----------



## zandi2 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@megaforce 
 Ich würde den Cherry oder RS 100 empfehlen und als Twitchbait natürlich den Squirrel 76 #6. 

lg Alex|wavey:


----------



## MegaForce (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Waechter 

Danke für die Antwort!

Mfg. Julian


----------



## stanleyclan (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

was bedeutet jetzt eigentlich genau TWITCHEN??? also twitchbait??

schon mal danke


----------



## MegaForce (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand eine ahnung wie der Squad-Minnow 80 so ist?


----------



## Veit (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MegaForce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Zander-Wobbler von Illex.
> 
> ...



Kauf dir einen Salmo Perch F und du wirst damit mehr Zander fangen. Ich hab auch eine Illexe, aber Zander-Killer sind sie wahrlich nicht. Schöne Sachen für Döbel, Barsch und Hecht, aber auf Zander kann man sich das Geld sparen. Lediglich auf den Squirell geht hin und wieder mal ein Stachelritter, aber selbst der spielt nur in der unteren Liga der Zanderwobbler.


----------



## stanleyclan (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

welche farbe beim chubby sollte man denn nehmen???( für barsch und hecht gezielt )


----------



## Veit (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mat Tiger!
Ein Kumpel konnte darauf letztes Jahr sogar einen Meterwels fangen.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Veit schrieb:


> Lediglich auf den Squirell geht hin und wieder mal ein Stachelritter, aber selbst der spielt nur in der unteren Liga der Zanderwobbler.


 

Da machst du definitiv was falsch!

Der DD Squirrel79 bzw SDD sind bei uns am Rhein mit Abstand mit die besten Zanderwobbler.

Allerdings muß man wissen wie man sie führt, und auch Verluste in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## scemler (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Jetzt hab' ich auch mal 'ne Frage zu Illex.

Ich will mir für Hecht den Arnaud 110F zulegen.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie ich diesen am besten führen soll?


----------



## Veit (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Da machst du definitiv was falsch!
> 
> Der DD Squirrel79 bzw SDD sind bei uns am Rhein mit Abstand mit die besten Zanderwobbler.
> 
> Allerdings muß man wissen wie man sie führt, und auch Verluste in Kauf nehmen.



Das ist ja auch gewässerabhängig.  
Ich lad dich gerne hierher ein, da werd ich dich mit meinem Salmo gnadenlos abkochen.  
Hab den 79er DD auch gehabt, ist dann irgendwann nach einem halben Jahr mal abgerissen nachdem er ausser ein paar Hechtbabys und Döbeln nix gebracht hatte. 
An einem Hot Spot hab ich das selbst schon probiert. Salmo dran... Zander gefangen.... noch einen Zander gefangen.... Squirell dran ... kein Biss ... wieder Salmo dran... Zander gefangen.... noch einen Zander gefangen.....  Waren insgesamt 5 oder 6 Stück an dem Abend, alle zw. 60 und knapp 80. 

Glaub dir aber selbstverständlich gerne, dass bei dir am Rhein möglicherweise andersrum geht.


----------



## jurner2000 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Langsam einkurbeln, zwischendurch kurze Schläge aus dem Handgelenk und immer mal wieder ein  Spinnstop einlegen.
Ausserdem empfehle ich den Arnaud 100F, hat meiner Meinung noch bessere Wurfeigenschaften.



scemler schrieb:


> Jetzt hab' ich auch mal 'ne Frage zu Illex.
> 
> Ich will mir für Hecht den Arnaud 110F zulegen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie ich diesen am besten führen soll?


----------



## Bluefire (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Morgen,

kann jemand nen guten Illex Wobbler fürs Forellenfischen an nem Bach/Fluss empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## zandi2 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> was bedeutet jetzt eigentlich genau TWITCHEN??? also twitchbait??
> 
> schon mal danke


Beim Twitchen holt man den Köder ein und schlägt dabei mit der Rute . Die Schläge(10- 20 cm ) sollten nach unten oder zur Seite ausfallen . Dabei sollte die Schnur auch nicht ganz gestrafft sein. Der Köder schießt dann wie ein angeschlagenes Fischchen durchs Wasser. Schwebende Wobbler eignen sich am Besten dafür. 

gruss Alex


----------



## stanleyclan (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ok dankeschön an veit und an zandi2 für die erklärung


----------



## worker_one (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> kann jemand nen guten Illex Wobbler fürs Forellenfischen an nem Bach/Fluss empfehlen?
> 
> Danke!



Tiny Fry 50


----------



## Master Hecht (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

auf Forellen geht auch nen kleiner Chubby sehr gut...

mft Master Hecht


----------



## batron (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@scemler.

nicht den 110f arnaud kaufen !!!!! kauf den 100f der fängt  deutlich besser als der 110er, soll ein ein total anderes laufverhalten haben. Hab den 110er und noch nicht ein einzigen biss drauf verbucht.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Gorcky (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



batron schrieb:


> @scemler.
> 
> nicht den 110f arnaud kaufen !!!!! kauf den 100f der fängt  deutlich besser als der 110er, soll ein ein total anderes laufverhalten haben. Hab den 110er und noch nicht ein einzigen biss drauf verbucht.
> 
> ...



Also ich finds genau andersrum!!|supergri Und dann auch noch in Ayu und dann läuft et...:g


----------



## Veit (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Mit dem 100er hab auch ich bessere Erfolge erzielen können.


----------



## batron (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@Gorcky

hatte das Thema gerade gestern im Angelladen, da wurde 
wieder vom arnaud geschwärmt. Als ich dann sagte das 
mein Arnaud noch nicht  gefangen hat ist, wurde ich sofort nach der Größe gefragt. Stellte sich heraus das der 100er gegenüber
dem 110er klar bevorzugt wurde. Von allen !! Ich schenk den Jungs auch absolut  Glauben, da es alles außnahmslos Raubfischfreaks sind. Dir glaub ich aber ebenso|supergri, funktioniert halt nicht überall das selbe.

gruß
tilo


----------



## SAM77 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

in welche farbe ist der arnaud 100 den eurer meinung nach am fänigsten 
hab ihn mir in firetiger geholt konnte aber wegen der schonzeit noch nicht testen


mfg sam


----------



## Knödel (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ist doch alles überall anders leutz... .


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also mit dem Arnaud 100 habe ich dermaßen gut gefangen, dass ich ihn unbedingt gegen einen Salmo tauschen wollte und auch habe...
Da war das Geld auch erheblich besser investiert. Der einzige Illex, der in meine Köderbox darf, ist der Chubby.
Aber es liegt bestimmt nur an meinem Gewässer...


----------



## Nelson (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Also ich habe beide in mehreren Dekors seit Jahren intensiv gefischt. Ergebniss: Habe mit beiden - den 100 und 110 - gleichermaßen gut gefangen.Konnte keine Unterschiede vermerken. Ist wohl eher ne frage der Farbdekors. Ein "total anderes Laufverhalten" konnte ich zwischen beiden auch nicht wirklich feststellen wie Batron sagt...


Hat jemand schon den kleinen Mudsucker gefischt? Hab mir heute einen zugelegt für das Rapfenfischen. Mal so zum testen...


----------



## lars1079 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hi,

dann möcht ich auch mal nach Illex Wobblern fragen, da schon viel von gehört sowie gelesen!

Habe meist Gewässer mit bis max. 1,5/2 m Tiefe zu befischen (stehende Gewässer) sowie Flüsse von einer Tiefe von max. 2,50 m. Meine Fragen daher, welchen Illex für Barsch/Forelle und welchen Illex für Hecht/Zander soll ich nutzen? Farbgebung/Färbung (ist/sind am gängigsten)? Klar, ist immer irgendwie sowie irgendwo anderst #t

Danke euch schon einmal und viele Grüße sowie ein angenehmen 1. Mai, Lars


----------



## jurner2000 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Zu Saisonbeginn ist "Firetiger" sicher einen Versuch wert, vor allem wenn das Wasser etwas trüber ist. Bei klarem Wasser und Sonne empfehle ich die Farbe "Wakasaki". Hatte damit vor zwei Jahren gut abgeräumt und ihn mir jetzt auch wieder zugelegt.
in





SAM77 schrieb:


> in welche farbe ist der arnaud 100 den eurer meinung nach am fänigsten
> hab ihn mir in firetiger geholt konnte aber wegen der schonzeit noch nicht testen
> 
> 
> mfg sam


----------



## drehteufel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



lars1079 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann möcht ich auch mal nach Illex Wobblern fragen, da schon viel von gehört sowie gelesen!
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Barsche vorkommen, auf jeden Fall das Dekor "Perch" nicht vergessen, zum Angeln auf Barsche empfehle ich den Squirrel 76SP oder den 61SP.


----------



## lars1079 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Danke Euch schon einmal und einen schönen 1. Mai


----------



## QWERTZ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hallo zusammen! 

ich fische jetzt auch schon länger mit Illex Wobblern.
Bei mir hat sich ganz klar der Arnaud 110F durchgesetzt! 
Besonders die Hechte können Ihm oft nicht wiederstehen.
Zander habe ich lediglich auf den 100F in der Farbe "Bone" fangen können.
Die gierigen Barsche gehen dagegen auf beide Größen los..


Beim 110F würde ich ganz klar die Farbe "Wakasagi" und das Barsch Dekor "Sunfish" empfehlen!!

Viel Spaß noch! #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich habe mir auch seit ein paar Monaten ein paar Wobbler von Illex angeschafft, den Squirrel 61 und DD Squirrel SP, DD Arnaud 100 SP in Wakasagi, den Chubby 38 und DD chubby, den Jason 130 SP in Firetiger, den RS-225 in Tanago

Beide Illex sind mir am 1. Mai abgerissen, nachdem Hechte nach ihnen geschnappt haben und das Stahlvorfach gekappt haben, warum auch immer, jetzt will ich sie mir nochmal holen, die sind echt der Bringer, von den Chubbys bin ich etwas enttäuscht, das Laufverhalten lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig jedoch hatte ich bei zig Führungsmethoden noch keinen einzigen Biss.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem RS-225?

LG Svenno


----------



## melis (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Chubby ist eigentlich der einzige von Illex der wirklich in jedem Gewässer funktioniert. Bist der erste Svenno der von einem schlechten Lauf berichtet.


----------



## vadda (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin Moin,

Eben im Forum angemeldet und zuerst einen Gruß aus Lüneburg an alle Boardies!|wavey:
Ich habe soeben den Illex Popper SK Pop in Ghost Perch und Bonnie 95 in Ayu bestellt. Bin gespannt wie diese Oberflächenköder abgehen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Schmuckstücken?


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



melis schrieb:


> Chubby ist eigentlich der einzige von Illex der wirklich in jedem Gewässer funktioniert. Bist der erste Svenno der von einem schlechten Lauf berichtet.



Ja ich weiß auch nicht irgendwie eigenartig, laufen tun sie ja ganz gut, nur fangen wollen sie nicht!
Mal sehn, vll klappt es mal bald


----------



## schadstoff (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Morgen !
> 
> Also ich fische ebenfalls sehr oft & auch erfolgreich mit den Illex-Wobblern .. aber da ich vermutlich zuviel um den heissen Brei herumlabere", lass ich es halt sein
> 
> ...


schöne kiste !


----------



## scemler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



batron schrieb:


> @scemler.
> 
> nicht den 110f arnaud kaufen !!!!! kauf den 100f der fängt  deutlich besser als der 110er, soll ein ein total anderes laufverhalten haben. Hab den 110er und noch nicht ein einzigen biss drauf verbucht.
> 
> ...



Zu spät. :q

Wieso soll der 110er SO viel schlechter sein?


----------



## maesox (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Das kann man doch gar nicht verallgemeinern!!!#d

Bei mir stellt z.B der 110F den 100er total in den Schatten!!#c


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Sehe ich genauso wie maesox!

Ich habe den 100er in Shine Katana und den 110er in Wakasagi. Mit beiden fangen ganz vorzüglich Hechte und große Barsche. Einen bedeutenden Unterschied konnte ich da nicht feststellen.


----------



## NoSaint (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn der 110er Arnaud nur zwei Drillinge hätte fänd ich den auch echt super(wenn man den Mittleren runter nimmt find ich ist die Hakenanordnung nich so doll). Aber irgedwie hab ich den Eindruck dass der 100F einfach einen etwas besseren "Lauf" hat als der 110F. Das soll jedoch nicht heißen dass ich auf den 110F noch nichts gefangen hätte, also ein paar Hechte hatte ich schon drauf, schlecht is der definitiv nicht.


----------



## Nelson (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

*Svenno* - du musst den Chubby im Fluss auf Döbel ansetzen. Das ist sein Einsatzgebiet nummero uno!! Auf Barsch ist er nicht so dolle. Da ist wieder der Tiny Fry ganz oben...
Der Chubby ist ein Crankbait, d.h. du musst ihn einfach nur einkurbeln. Nichts weiter. Ok?


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nelson schrieb:


> *Svenno* - du musst den Chubby im Fluss auf Döbel ansetzen. Das ist sein Einsatzgebiet nummero uno!! Auf Barsch ist er nicht so dolle. Da ist wieder der Tiny Fry ganz oben...
> Der Chubby ist ein Crankbait, d.h. du musst ihn einfach nur einkurbeln. Nichts weiter. Ok?



Alles klar, ich werde am Freitag es mal probieren!#h

Aber ein paar Rutenschläge schaden ihm auch nicht oder?


----------



## drehteufel (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nelson schrieb:


> *Svenno* - du musst den Chubby im Fluss auf Döbel ansetzen. Das ist sein Einsatzgebiet nummero uno!! Auf Barsch ist er nicht so dolle. Da ist wieder der Tiny Fry ganz oben...
> Der Chubby ist ein Crankbait, d.h. du musst ihn einfach nur einkurbeln. Nichts weiter. Ok?


 
Die Chubbys haben auf Barsch bei mir im direkten Vergleich zum Squirrel immer den kürzeren gezogen.


----------



## stanleyclan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ist der Illex Tiny Fry eigentlich auch ein Crankbait??


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Chubbys haben auf Barsch bei mir im direkten Vergleich zum Squirrel immer den kürzeren gezogen.



Stimmt, obwohl ich mit dem Squirrel mehr Hechte als Barsche gefangen habe!:q


----------



## Slider86 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

habe vor mir den squirrel zu holen nun meine frage

hat er auch mit einem dünnen stahlvorfach noch seine suspender funktion? 

benuzt ihr wobblerstnagen?

oder wie oder was |kopfkrat


mfg daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich nehme ein Flexonit mit leichtem Karabiner, keine Probleme...

Spinnstange ist sicher zu schwer, ausserdem wird sie die Aktion vermutlich stark beeinflussen, da ist ein flexibles Material klar im Vorteil.


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

eine Frage habe ich noch, bevor ich mir meinen ersten Illex Squirrel hole! sind alle Modelle fängig?? damit meine ich aber nicht die Farben sondern die Modelle! z. B. Squirrel 61 oder 67 76 etc. sidn alle gleich fängig?? welche Farbe würde dann zum Hechtfischen am besten geeignet sein??


M F G Stanley


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Wenn ich Dir jetzt genau ein Modell sage und dazuschreibe das es der beste Köder aller Zeiten ist, kaufst Du den dann?

Man muss sowas eben situationsabhängig sehen, wie bei jedem anderen Köder auch...


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

aber soviel Geld habe ich als Schüler nicht, dass ich mir alle Illex wobbler in allen Ausführungen kaufen kann....schön wär´s ja


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Der Köder ist nicht so wichtig wie der der Ihn führt.

Nimm einfach erstmal eine Größe die Dir zusagt oder mit der Du, mit anderen Ködern, an Deinem Gewässer Erfolg hattest.


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> aber soviel Geld habe ich als Schüler nicht, dass ich mir alle Illex wobbler in allen Ausführungen kaufen kann....schön wär´s ja



das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, ich finde , dass alle Squirrel gut fangen, am besten geht auf Hecht bei mir die Farbe Wakasagi, nur habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auf die Größeren auch die größeren Hechte draufknallen
Kann aber auch zu fall sein
Ich hoffe, mein Angelladen hat am Freitag die Illex da, ansonsten nächste Woche !|rolleyes


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> , nur habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auf die Größeren auch die größeren Hechte draufknallen



Sehe ich Grundsätzlich genauso, bei den Hechten. 
Ausnahmen gibts aber immer wieder...


----------



## melis (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

@ Stanley
Dir größe wird dir von den zu erwartenden Tauchtiefen und der entfernung etwas vorgegeben. Fängst du in 4m tiefe deine Fische ist der 76 nicht unbedingt der richtige. Auch die Farbe ist leicht zu finden, in dem du dir dein Gewässer anschaust. Was für Fische kommen vor, welche Farbe haben diese, welche Trübung hat das Wasser, vielleicht hast du schon einmal in einen Hechtmagen einen Blick riskiert. Worauf hast du früher gefangen.


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Genau, wichtige Sache das.


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



melis schrieb:


> Auch die Farbe ist leicht zu finden, in dem du dir dein Gewässer anschaust. Was für Fische kommen vor, welche Farbe haben diese, welche Trübung hat das Wasser, vielleicht hast du schon einmal in einen Hechtmagen einen Blick riskiert. Worauf hast du früher gefangen.



Welche Farbe würdest du vorschlagen|kopfkrat in einem maximal 2 m flachen See mit Moorgrund,darüber jede Menge Kraut, im Sommer sehr trüb,aufgrund der vielen Blaualgen sonst recht klar, viele Brutfische im Moment, sonst viele Schleien, Karpfen, Barsche und natürlich auch viele Hechte!

Im Moment geht gut Wakasagi , aber das bei Sonnenschein!
Habe noch nen Jason in Perch , aber bis jetzt auch noch keinen Biss damit bekommen.


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

irgendwie sieht Wakasagi soooo langweilig aus...finde ich...warum stehen die Hechte darauf nur so dolle??


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Na ja langweilig nicht, sieht eben wie ein Friedfisch aus, sehr natürlich , aber im Meoment kannste mit jeder Farbe Erfolg haben.
Sonst hol dir doch die Farben, die dir gefallen!


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

na ja werde mir dann doch wahrschienlich ersteinmal wakasagi anschaffen...damit kann man am anfang wohl am wenigsten falsch machen....


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



batron schrieb:


> @Gorcky
> 
> hatte das Thema gerade gestern im Angelladen, da wurde
> wieder vom arnaud geschwärmt. Als ich dann sagte das
> ...


 

Hallo bin spät dran, da ich im Urlaub war.

Der 110 F in Mattiger, Ayu, und Bone fängt von Mai bis November (dieses Jahr schon einen 86er Hecht). Den Ayu mit leichten Schlägen an den Steinpackungen entlang geführt, er flankt dann , kaum ein Hecht kann wiederstehen.
Letztes Jahr ist ein 70er Zander am hellichten Tag darauf rein gefallen.
Rapfen gehen auch drauf aber schneller einkurbeln ist dann angesagt.

Der 100er nehme ich im WInter und Hechte fängt er da auch noch ( im Januar einen 70er Rheinhecht bei Minusgraden)
Den 100er führe ich ganz ganz langsam.


Ich will beide nicht missen


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Nelson schrieb:


> Also ich habe beide in mehreren Dekors seit Jahren intensiv gefischt. Ergebniss: Habe mit beiden - den 100 und 110 - gleichermaßen gut gefangen.Konnte keine Unterschiede vermerken. Ist wohl eher ne frage der Farbdekors. Ein "total anderes Laufverhalten" konnte ich zwischen beiden auch nicht wirklich feststellen wie Batron sagt...
> 
> 
> Hat jemand schon den kleinen Mudsucker gefischt? Hab mir heute einen zugelegt für das Rapfenfischen. Mal so zum testen...


 

Mudsucker 110

Ist bei mir immer dabei, fängt fast selektiv die grösseren Rapfen

Mudsucker 90

ersten Rapfen schon damit gefangen, allerdings in Konkurenz zum Megabass  Dog-X deutlich unterlegen.


----------



## Chica3210 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Muscle Deep 2,5?

Ich war beim Kauf wohl im Fieber und habe mich vom Händler besabbeln lassen.
Er meinte, dass der Muscle an den Steinpackungen in der Elbe hervorragend sei.

Gruß
Chica3210


----------



## gpanic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ich fische Mascle Deep 2,5 und 4,5 auf Wels. 2,5 läuft prima und fängt die Fische. Mit dem kriegt man auch die andere Fische z.B. Zander, Hecht, grosse Döbel und Barsche. Der lässt sich ganz weit auswerfen #6. 

Der einzigste Nachteil (neben dem höhen Preis) - wegen seiner Konstruktion und Aktion wird der Wobbler ganz schnell von seiner eigene Drillinghaken  voll verkratzt . Eigentlich, finde ich alle Illex Wobbler sehr kratzempfindlich. Für den Preis was man dafür bezahlt ist es ziemlich ärgerlich. Für einen Illex kriegt man zwei Rapalas und ich kann nicht sagen das die von Illex mehr fangen.


----------



## King Wetzel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

hallo ihr illex fischer 
Ich bin stolzer besitzer eines illex cherry´s DD und wollt mal fragen ob man damit auch auf barsche schleppen kann 
MFG Henry


----------



## singer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ja das kann man!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Warum auch nicht?


----------



## singer (23. August 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Hat jemand noch die alte Illex DVD?


----------



## pxlxnxllx (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Teuer , aber die besten Wobbler ueberhaupt


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Nein.
Ugly Ducks sind genau so gut ! Teilweise besser.:k


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Ist doch reine Geschmackssache, ich denke von den Fangergebnissen können viele andere Wobbler auch mithalten. Man fängt immer viel mit den Ködern mit den man am meisten fischt 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## angelmax2910 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

bin auch sehr zufrieden mit den teilen, insbesondere mit dem arnaud
aber ich glaube das es auch noch billigere gibt die genau so gut fangen,
da es schließlich doch zu 90%auf die kentnisse des anglers ankommt


----------



## ali-angler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

ich liebe meinen kleinen illex chubby auch wenn er ziemlich teuer war und ich den nur fische wenn keine hänger gefahr besteht. der brummt unter wasser wie ne hummel


----------



## Plietischig (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Heute (fast) jeder...


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

SInd nicht gerade Schnäppchen , aber ab und zu leiste ich mir mal einen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern. Im Netz gibts die doch zu Hauf.


----------



## MIG 29 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Illex Wobbler sind echt Klasse.

Ich fische häufig den DChubby und er bringt immer Fische: ob Forelle, Döbel oder Barsch. :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Heute (fast) jeder...



Nee, mit Sicherheit nicht.#d
Mit teuren Wobbler angeln, überlasse ich denen, die über so wenig Selbstbewusstsein verfügen, um zu beurteilen ob ein preiswerter Wobbler gut läuft und damit auch fängt.

Ich angel aus Prinzip nicht mit Ködern, die teurer als 10 € sind....|rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Meine Lieblingsmarke ist Rapala. Weil:

1. die habens sozusagen erfunden
2. die Teile laufen super und sind sehr robust - stecken auch Baumstamm-Volltreffer gut weg
3. die gibt's auch in heftigeren Größen und Gewichten, nicht nur im Spielzeugformat
4. viele Modelle erfordern keine verkünstelte Führung - ich hasse stressiges Gefuchtel (s. Signatur)
5. sie kosten nicht unbedingt die Welt (zumindest die meisten)

An Nummer zwei rangiert bei mir Salmo.

Beide Hersteller sind von der Preisgestaltung her noch so, dass ich sie auch in risikoträchtige Ecken feure.

Was nützt mir ein Wobbler, bei dem ich mich aufgrund seines Anschaffungspreises nicht traue, ihn auch mal in hängerträchtigen Ecken einzusetzen? Genau dort fischelts doch potentiell...

Wobbler sind zum Angeln/Fangen da, nicht zum "Ausführen" oder Lauf bewundern. Also ab damit dorthin, wo die Fische sind. Alles andere wäre doch widersinnig. Gibts eigentlich schon Wobbler-"Kunstflug"-Führungswettbewerbe in mit Kameras versehenen Swimmingpools (ähnliches "Trockenangeln" wie Casting - nur mit Wasser und Kürbewertungsjury)?

Darum lieber mit etwas Billigerem auch mal was riskieren, als Superteures nur auf Nummer Sicher einzusetzen. Nen Pointer, teuren Illex etc. würde ich auch nicht mitten in die Äste werfen (massenhaft Kohle zu versenken muss echt nicht sein) - also kauf ich mir erst gar keinen. Weil ich eben in die Äste werfen WILL. 

Ohne gewisse Materialverluste geht's halt einfach nicht, wenn was gehen soll  Da muss sich der finanzielle Verlust aber schon in Grenzen halten, sonst wirds irgendwann etwas grenzwertig. Es sei denn, man hat nen Goldesel im eigenen Garten.

Darum steh ich auch nach wie vor sehr auf Blech. Günstig, super werf- und frisierbar (z. B. mit Twisterschwanz am Spinner etc.). Und fängt nach wie vor bei sehr stressfreier Führung.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

Dank der oft miserablen Qualität der Drillinge am Illex bekommste die auch oft im dichtesten Gehölz gelöst...
Leider lösen sich aber auch oft Fische deswegen vom Drilling, mußte ich grade mal wieder feststellen weil ich nur mal eben ein paar Würfe vor der Haustür machen wollte um das Ding zu testen.#q


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*

die drillinge sind speziell so gewählt wegen hänger... 
tausche sie durch einzelhaken von gamakatsu aus, schonender und verringert die hängergefahr ungemein


----------



## Plietischig (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nee, mit Sicherheit nicht.#d
> Mit teuren Wobbler angeln, überlasse ich denen, die über so wenig Selbstbewusstsein verfügen, um zu beurteilen ob ein preiswerter Wobbler gut läuft und damit auch fängt.
> 
> Ich angel aus Prinzip nicht mit Ködern, die teurer als 10 € sind....|rolleyes



Schön das du dich von meinem Post hast provozieren lassen, war nämlich der Plan #6

Find's ganz amüsant den seit einigen Jahren schlummernden Fred wieder auszukramen, erstrecht zu sehen dass die ersten "Pioniere" schon vor 8 Jahren mit Illex, (Jackall) und co geangelt haben. Heute ist ein Illex in der Box für den passionierten Spinfischer kaum noch was besonderes.

Dass es immer Leute gibt die sich gegen solche fast schon "trenderscheinungen" stellen ist klar.


Die "Illexgeilheit" einiger User, und insbesondere in sozialen Plattformen wie Facebook ist schon krass, wobei man beobachten kann dass diese Linie sich so langsam in Richtung Duo, Megabass und Konsorten verschiebt.

Ich bin ein Anhänger von Hochwertigen Wobblern, ist auch ein wenig Liebhaberei, da ich hauptsächlich nur mit soften angle. :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Dass es immer Leute gibt die sich gegen solche fast schon "trenderscheinungen" stellen ist klar.



Ja klar, mit dem Grund das solche überteuerten Köder völlig überflüssig sind.
Man fängt nicht mehr damit.
Wenn jemand die Teile braucht um sein Ego zu stärken, dann soll er das halt tun...:m


----------



## froxter (2. August 2013)

*AW: Wer fischt mit illex?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ja klar, mit dem Grund das solche überteuerten Köder völlig überflüssig sind.
> Man fängt nicht mehr damit.
> Wenn jemand die Teile braucht um sein Ego zu stärken, dann soll er das halt tun...:m




Hmmm...

Wenn ich mit einem "günstigen" Wobbler fische und nichts fange kann ich NICHT sagen, ob ich mit einem "High-End"-Wobbler gefangen hätte.
Wenn ich mit einem "High End"-Wobbler gut fange kann ich NICHT sagen, ob ich mit einem "günstigen" Wobbler nicht auch gut gefangen hätte.
Demnach ist die Aussage "Man fängt nicht mehr damit" nicht nachprüfbar. Sie könnte zutreffen, aber auch falsch sein.
Demnach ist die Aussage, teuere Köder wären überflüssig, ebenso nicht nachweisbar. 
Und die Aussage, die Verwendung teuerer Köder lässt auf ein schwaches Ego schliessen lasse ich mal unkommentiert.

Ich befische 3 unterschiedliche Gewässer. An "meinem" Forellenbach ist bislang kein Köder fängiger als ein Illex Chubby Minnow, gefolgt von einem LC Pointer 48. Und mein Sortiment an ähnlichen Ködern ist durchaus umfangreich.
An Gewässer 2, ein kleiner See mit knapp 2ha, habe ich noch NIE mit einem Illex, LC etc. gefangen..... und da ist mein Ködersortiment auch nicht eben klein.
An Gewässer 3, dem Main, gehen mal günstige, mal teuere Köder gut, da lässt sich bislang keine Tendenz erkennen.

So kann´s gehen;-)

Ergo: Wer teuere Köder fischen will soll das gerne tun. Das schlecht reden zu wollen ist imho nicht angebracht. Wer solche Köder nicht fischen kann oder will - bitte. Ist auch nichts dran auszusetzen...

2ct

P.S. - Trotz diverser Illex, LC, Imakatsu usw. ist mein "Liebling" ein Crankbait von Sänger/Doyio für 6,90€


----------

